#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-03
<didrocks> bzoltan: rsalveti: hey, looking at the discussion yesterday after seeing the sdk being published
<bzoltan> didrocks: yes sir
<didrocks> bzoltan: rsalveti: remember that we are in a degraded mode, and the landing team is retesting every landing
<didrocks> seems this one wasn't tested on our side, was it?
<bzoltan> didrocks: I do not know about your side
<didrocks> bzoltan: so, I guess it's a "no", let's hope we won't discover any issue with the sdk today
<bzoltan> didrocks: I am on my side :)
<didrocks> (tests are still running)
<didrocks> bzoltan: always better to double check. I was happy to relax the "no landing rule" to help getting things landing, but at least, we need to follow the rule :/
<bzoltan> didrocks: one thing is for sure ... merge conflicts are just the first fold, the MRs can have conflicting tests ...
<bzoltan> didrocks: of course... I would not never ask for bending the rules.
<didrocks> yeah, but the landing was done this way though :/
<didrocks> (the one from this week-end)
<didrocks> let's cross fingers nothing was unseen and wait for the test results
<bzoltan> didrocks:  sorry for that, I was not aware of that
<didrocks> bzoltan: no worry, I know it's a misunderstanding, please reread the email on the degraded landing on what we try to do :)
 * bzoltan goes to the archive room to read 
<xnox> bzoltan: ubuntu-ui-toolkit as in the ubuntu archive, ftbfs in the test-suite....
<xnox> tst_MainView::testLocalStorage fails for me.
<Mirv> didrocks: there'd be the first two CI Train packages to be built in landing-006 (Qt 5.2). I made empty MP:s against those.
<didrocks> Mirv: ensure with upstream that they are ok with being "locked" (no more landing) until 5.2 is out
<Mirv> thostr_: ^ I'd be starting the Qt 5.2 PPA uploads by "locking" libqtdbustest, libqtdbusmock and hud from your packages. the whole list and ordering can be seen at http://pad.ubuntu.com/qt52-dependencies
<Laney> does jenkins delete old autopkgtest results?
<Laney> It seems to have 20 in its sidebar
<Laney> and going to earlier ones 404s
<thostr_> Mirv: should be ok as we don't have any urgent chagnes there today
<Mirv> thostr_: ok, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: thostr_: don't plan on "today", I fear this is going to take until thursday at best
<Mirv> true, that
<thostr_> Mirv: still, should be ok
 * didrocks doesn't want any misunderstanding :)
<didrocks> ok, great, thanks thostr_ :)
<sil2100> +1
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I don't remember any hud fixes in the CI Train since a while anyway
<Mirv> of course, the whole list of 80 packages will become locked the further it's gone through
<Laney> jibel: hey, could you see my question ^ please? ;-)
<jibel> Laney, IIRC it does, let me check
<seb128> hum, the recent ofono update seems to be buggy
<seb128> e.g https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/8a965beab09bc5c1bc862dd24455edc0feba5bd8
<sil2100> seb128: we also noticed a lot of ofono crashes on the smoketesting dashboard
<jibel> Laney, it keeps the last 20 builds.
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, see CI results as well
<didrocks> ricardo confirmed it as well
<sil2100> seb128: Ricardo mentioned it on the ML as well
<seb128> ranked high on the daily reports
<seb128> rsalveti, ^
<sil2100> Right
<seb128> k
<jibel> Laney, do you think it'd be useful to keep more?
<sil2100> seb128: they might revert it soon I guess
<didrocks> seb128: let's have the meeting, but I smell the revert for now
<seb128> just pointed it while reviewing e.u.c
<Laney> jibel: I want to find an old failure log to show to upstream
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: thanks
<Laney> I don't know how you could guess that though without keeping everything
<didrocks> popey: sil2100: coming?
<popey> oh is that the time!
<didrocks> it is THE time :)
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> !
<thostr_> Mirv: didrocks: will actually everything using Qt be blocked?
<didrocks> thostr_: yeah
<jibel> Laney, it is even purged from the backups. I can increase the history a bit more but not unlimited so not sure that would have helped.
<Laney> jibel: Probably not, as it could be some way back for a test that gets triggered a lot
<Laney> I guess it's not possible to keep just failures
<mandel> sil2100, sorry I was out, the branch is linked to the bug afaik
<sil2100> mandel: hi! It's no longer valid, I already released it during the weekend ;) Thanks
<mandel> sil2100, great!
<xnox> bzoltan: unity8 devs are pinging me about ubuntu-ui-toolkit py3 getting released.... when are you going to land it?
<xnox> bzoltan: and why did it not land last time around? were other branches chosen to be landed over this one?
<xnox> bzoltan: not having python3 ubuntu-ui-toolkit, is at the moment blocking migrating all other tests off python2.
<xnox> and it's the only blocker...
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, pushed a fix to ci train to get into account debian sync package
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> didrocks: I tested history-service and telephony-service according to the test plans
<sil2100> It's ok, so I publish it
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> ah, seems elopio is around :)
<didrocks> sil2100: for you, I guess ^
<sil2100> Poking him right now ;)
<sil2100> Although this might have been an auto-reconnect
<didrocks> ok, going for a run while I still can, this evening will be busy :)
<didrocks> maybe
<sil2100> I'll jump out for lunch soon, but I'll leave elopio some messages in case he appears during my feast ;p
<davmor2> didrocks: whats the magic line ending that I am looking for in the crash file please?
<didrocks> davmor2: you need to retrace it in gdb and look for d8f_
<didrocks> d8f8*
<didrocks> davmor2: you know how to get a retrace? (without debug symbols)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I think I have the page saved
<didrocks> davmor2: you don't need to have the debug symbols, as we are interested in the address :)
<didrocks> on the phone:
<didrocks> cd /tmp/
<didrocks> wget <crashfile>
<didrocks> apport-unpack <crashfile> foo
<didrocks> gdb <process_name> foo/CoreDump
<didrocks> bt, eventually
<didrocks> check that you have something like: #0  0x<…>d8f8 in ?? ()
<davmor2> Cannot access memory at address 0xb0b2a35c
<davmor2> #0  0x40d0d8f8 in ?? ()
<davmor2> Cannot access memory at address 0xb0b2a35c
<davmor2> #1  0x40d2d7e8 in ?? ()
<davmor2> I'd say that is a positive then
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, so user can get the crash
<didrocks> asac: FYI ^
<didrocks> davmor2: tell us about the frequency of such issues
<didrocks> (thanks!)
 * didrocks really goes for a run now :p
<davmor2> didrocks: once as far as I can tell but I'll do a fresh install now and hit it hard and see what shows up then
<didrocks> davmor2: can happen in any application, anything
<didrocks> so keep a close eye :)
<ogra_> didrocks, what is ofono-simd ?
<didrocks> ogra_: AFAIK, it's a mock for dialer-app and other call-related tests
<ogra_> are you meaning ofono-phonesim ?
<didrocks> yeah, mistyped
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> seems the ofono testing needs to take that into account ... i can reproduce the crashes locally as soon as i install ofono-phonesim-autostart ... just looking into it with xnox in -touch btw
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, nice that you can confirm it!
<xnox> didrocks: well phonesim-autostart polls list-modems and enable-modem for up-to 10 times... waiting for org.ofono to be available on the dbus, but crashes generated from list/enable-modems whilst polling are not caught at all... and phonesim job appears to be started, before it is ready.
<xnox> didrocks: i believe this should fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027072/
<didrocks> xnox: should be easy enough to test on a phone running all AP tests I guess ;) but yeah, seems you are right. however, the thing should wait and try to reconnect later on rather, no?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the .crash files are not from testing but from booting
<ogra_> i doubt we need to run all APs to verify ... a few will be enough
<ogra_> (in fact booting should be enough to see it is gone ... it creates a new one each boot)
<xnox> didrocks: i'll talk to pitti, on how to do it properly.
<ogra_> xnox, there is also a crash for the dial-number script
<ogra_> that might need the same fix
<xnox> ogra_: read it, it's unrelated to this.
<didrocks> thx
<ogra_> ah, k
<xnox> ogra_: but, if fake ofono is not reliably up, i wouldn't trust any test results.
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> didrocks: cause, at the moment those two scripts are exected in a time-out loop, if they start waiting/polling themself, we'll square the timeout (e.g. 100s instead of 10s)
<didrocks> xnox: oh, indeed
 * ogra_ reboots with the fixes in place
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> _usr_share_ofono_scripts_enable-modem.0.crash
<ogra_> still :/
<xnox> ogra_: can you read that file?
<xnox> ogra_: or paste it to me....
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027127/
<ogra_> xnox, you match on service unknown
<ogra_> oh, wait, my upstart job was changed ...
 * ogra_ reverts to original and reboots again
<didrocks> ok, running now :)
<didrocks> ogra_: feel free to revert the revert if you have clear evidence that we don't have any crash
<ogra_> well, i'm trying here ... but the crash still occurs
<xnox> ogra_: the crash you are showing, is not the crash we've seen in testing.
<xnox> ogra_: any my patch specifically resolves service name unknown, not anything else.
<xnox> ogra_: can you first, reproduce original crash?
<xnox> ogra_: and _no_ it's not _just any_ python traceback crash from enable-modem/list-modems, but specifically
<xnox> as per your original ping, org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown
<ogra_> xnox, but the crash you catch there wont help with enable-modem
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-flo-smoke-daily/18/artifact/clientlogs/calendar_app/_usr_share_ofono_scripts_enable-modem.0.crash/*view*/
<ogra_> enable-modem always had that crash
<ogra_> list-modems has the service unknown one
<ogra_> i dont get a list-modem  crash locally
<ogra_> only the enable-modem one
<xnox> ogra_: well, i want ps chain, to the enable-modem executor.... it's from phonesim upstart job?
<ogra_> yes, must be, it goes away if i disable the autostart job
<xnox> ogra_: or somebody who knows how to debug ofono, to figure out why it's failing to power the modem.
<ogra_> its powering the fake modem (or tries to)
<xnox> ogra_: can you manually give me "strace -o /tmp/foo.log -s 999 with-ofono-phonesim quiet"
<xnox> ogra_: when ofono/ofono-phonesim are both stopped and all crashes are cleared.
<xnox> ogra_: and any crashes that that strace will generated.
<xnox> ogra_: and the console log output.... (well i could extract it from strace log, but getting it separate would be easier)
<xnox> ogra_: which device you are testing this on? it works correctly on the desktop...
<ogra_> xnox, flo
<xnox> ogra_: and why is phonesim used on the phones, i thought we'd test against real one on the phones.
<ogra_> heh, even with "quiet" with-ofono-phonesim is very noisy on the console
<ogra_> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027184/
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027192/ is the console outut when running the strace
<xnox> ogra_: weird, i see. so it stars up on the third try, but whilst polling it generates ofono.Errors.... so ofono is on the dbus, but the modem is not yet.
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> ogra_: ok, i'll change to catch the ofono.Error then in the enable-modem script.
<ogra_> yeah, sounds legit
<xnox> ogra_: but when pitti is back, we need to fix it up properly.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, it was no issue before the new ofono
<xnox> ogra_: as catching errors like this, is not reliable (e.g. if order of execution changes inside ofono, etc.)
<ogra_> i ssume we need to fix it on the ofiono side
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, and if ofono internals change again, this may manifest itself... again...
<ogra_> right
<xnox> ogra_: ... or phonesim... pitti would know better.
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> or awe :)
<xnox> didrocks: thanks for revert.... how am i suppose to fix and test this now, my debdiffs now do not apply =(
<ogra_> hmm, just changing the match doesnt help here
<xnox> didrocks: and it's not python2/3 specific, so you should not have reverted that portion of patch.
<ogra_> well, revert usually means roll back to last known good package
<xnox> didrocks: why did you revert all of it?
<ogra_> thats the rule
<xnox> ogra_: didrocks: you don't know where the problem is comming from, roll back takes you into a new state, which is unknown.
<ogra_> (discuss with asac if you want it different with a good reason)
<ogra_> roll back is supposed to take you to the last state ... works fine if you roll back all involved packages in a change
<popey> didrocks: did you want 216 or 217 dogfooded?
<asac> right, you can rollback transactions. so whatever our granularity of transactions delivered into the baseline is, is what can be rolled back
<asac> currently best we have for that is packages, but its not perfect for sure, but would require innovation on how we maintain/deliver things into our baseline
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140301.1.changes
<ogra_> thats what caused the issue ... and thats what was rolled back (i hope)
<cjwatson> Hm, this suggests to me that before landing libclick, maybe I have to land my prerequisite stack of miscellaneous cleanups first
<cjwatson> Otherwise I get the whole thing rolled back if anything at all goes wrong, and my head explodes
<sil2100> I might be back a bit later, my animal has additional health problems ;/
<cjwatson> Though I guess prereq cleanups => 354-line diff, libclick => 8000 or so.  Maybe it's not worth it
<asac> cjwatson: for complicated/non-trivial landings you could/should coordinate with LT to discuss options - including te option to accept temporary bustage. in most cases that shouldnt be the case though. one clean path that exist is to stage everything - including cleanups - in a silo, once touch baseline is not regressed, all goes in.
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's CI-trainable (in theory anyway)
<asac> cjwatson: LT folks can help on non-trivial landings by supporting with testing and giving you quick feedback etc.
<cjwatson> So OK, I'll just do that once I'm ready, which will be probably tomorrow
<asac> nice. lets try
<asac> cjwatson: if you want a silo to start staging stuff, let us know
<asac> also we might want to do your libclick before doing the qt5.2
<cjwatson> Just because Qt5.2 might take a while, you mean?
<asac> qt5.2 might make our tests go red, which then will hit super hard to say with confidence that your work isnt regressing something hidden behind it
<asac> for qt5.2 we are probably willing to take a temporary hit (even though we prep as much as we can outside)
<asac> just because its awful late
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> Not that I'm sure any of the autopilot tests actually hit click, but I don't really want to be implicated unnecessarily :)
<asac> right
<asac> it becomes too messy
<ogra_> well, we do manual smoketesting too :)
<ogra_> (which involves click)
<asac> also who knows if suddenly stuff starts breaking somewhere
<asac> right
<asac> we have to learn the best rules of engagement still. e.g. what can go in safely without putting the lander accidentially into a messy friedrill etc.
 * asac checks latest APs
<asac> for qt5.2 silo
<ogra_> so what the ofono issue clearly shows is that pre-landign testing needs to be done with ofono-phonesim-autostart installed
<asac> Mirv: didrocks: elopio: can we get a fresh AP run?
<asac> ogra_: if ofono goes through Train, hyou could easily hook that detail in the testplan
<ogra_> right
<asac> ogra_: does it? :)
<ogra_> well, i'm not even sure if we should have it installed at all
<ogra_> it seems to fake a sim wehere we actually have a sim available
<ogra_> imho it should only be used on tablets ... mako should use its existing modem
<ogra_> which points to another issue ... we cant really differentiate tests between tablet/phone in this case
<asac> ogra_: is tablet a subset of phone packageset?
<asac> or are there packages for tablet that we dont want on phone?
<ogra_> they are the same
<davmor2> didrocks: so the weather app crash is the qmlscene crash so if that is the crash from ci train, and it leaves a window open that is white/grey but no process running.  So crash and failed test might be due to that.
<asac> ogra_: same?
<asac> thought we dont have phone stuff
<ogra_> asac, we only have one seed
<asac> yeah in know :)
<ogra_> same goes for the tuch tests ...
<ogra_> we only have one autopilot-touch metapackage
<asac> i was trying to figure if thats really the best case
<ogra_> it isnt i guess
<asac> best approach
<ogra_> testing dialer-app or messaging app on a tablet without 3G is nonsense
<asac> ogra_: android surely has different packageset in repo for tablet, right?
<asac> or is that all the same for them as well?
<asac> ogra_: yeah, if the tablet would have a 3g modem at least messaging would make sense though, but we dont
<asac> so... :)
<asac> Mirv: is the silo in a state that we could poke it with the AP test thingy?:
<ogra_> asac, might be ... i think there is even a property that tells us if we are tablet or phone ... but currently we do not differentiate at all
<ogra_> (which causes issues)
<Mirv> asac: no, apparently the Friday's transitional package is not working correctly for upgrades, so the dist-upgrade method AP testing would use fails. qtbase should be updated either to revert the change or tweak it further
<Mirv> (the change that added libqt5core5 back as a transitional package)
<asac> Mirv: so you say we would temporarily add that transitional package?
<asac> Mirv: if that keeps us moving, lets do it i guess. what would be the implications?
<asac> the  negatives?
<Mirv> asac: no, we added it already like you asked, it's just not working 100% correctly
<Mirv> so either it should be reverted similar to what should be done eventually anyway, or another upload made with the transitional package working better
<asac> hmm. thought we said we dont do it after the call
<asac> Mirv: just remove it. we dont want to test the apps without rebvuilding them we said
<asac> assuming that the revert would help
<asac> Mirv: wonder... what is th eerror we get?
<Mirv> asac: no, it was made before the call since you insisted on it being done. then during the call it was decided it's not needed and that it could be reverted later
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> didnt know the upload lready happened
<Mirv> asac: yep, reverting is the easiest
<asac> Mirv: will that work?
<asac> Mirv: just revert qt? or also respin the stuff on top?
<Mirv> asac: sure, then it's the same as qt5-beta2 where upgrades and AP testing work. the error is that libqt5core5a is tried to be installed before libqt5core5 has been replaced by the new empty package
<Mirv> asac: just upload ubuntu3 version of qtbase and let it build. it does not affect the rest of the landing.
<asac> Mirv: yeah. i see. so there is a conflict missing. sure that problem doesnt exist for non-transitional package case?
<asac> sound we need that libqt5core5a conflicts libqt5core5 < VERSION
<asac> in any case
<Mirv> asac: the conflict was removed in this ubuntu2 upload so that the transitional package could exist, but it should not have been removed completely but only partially
<asac> Mirv: you need to conflict < CURRENT
<asac> with transitional packages
<Mirv> indeed
<asac> thats the practice i remember from my time :)
<asac> ok go ahead and fix things ;)
<asac> Mirv: byt the edgers ppa is still good?
<asac> Mirv: can we have another run there?
<asac> given that today mako is pretty reasonably green, the results on a fresh run would be more interestin
<asac> g
<asac> might be more interesting
<Mirv> asac: ok! the edgers is good, we need elopio or someone else who has credentials to trigger the job
<asac> what is interesting is that the unity8 AP passed today :)
<asac> lol
<asac> seems we either were super lucky
<asac> or we improved the runtime behaviour in favour of hiding those crashes
<asac> psivaa: do you know if we retried the jobs with the crsaehs today?
<asac> we have very very few qmlscrene crashes i feel.
<psivaa> asac: i did run dialer-app tests a couple more times
<asac> suspiciously few
<asac> psivaa: that had the qmlscene crash?
<psivaa> asac: no i dint rerun any qmlscene crash ones
<asac> thats very interesting
<asac> we have like just one
<psivaa> asac: yes, we noticed that in the landing meeting
<asac> didrocks: any theory why things are suddenly as good as before :P
<asac> rsalveti: ?
<ogra_> because we all rock
<ogra_> :)
<asac> maybe we can stay on 5.0 after all :P
<asac> lol
<asac> j.k.
<ogra_> asac, one issue was a stale mir socket
<ogra_> thats cleaned up with one of the recent unity8 uploads
<ogra_> and the other was some missing header intialization ...
<ogra_> asac, that fixes it with 5.0 but according to rsalveti introduces other bugs that 5.2 fixes
 * ogra_ tries to remember in which upload that fix landed
<asac> Mirv: if you are fine we could start a run with qt5 edgers now
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: have either of you done a fresh flash to the latest image?  bluetooth is off by default and you don't seem to be able to turn it on
<ogra_> unity8 (7.84+14.04.20140228-0ubuntu1)
<asac> elopio: what do you think?
<ogra_> that had the fix for stale sockets
<ogra_> davmor2, what device ?
 * ogra_ only has flo and manta to test 
<davmor2> ogra_: mako
<ogra_> we got new kernels ... hmm
<davmor2> ogra_: let me try on flo
<ogra_> i definitely have a BT indicator here
<davmor2> ogra_: so flo works from an upgrade let me install it fresh now
<ogra_> but i didnt flash from scratch in a week or so
<ogra_> there were no changes to bluetooth regarding mako ...
<davmor2> ogra_: this was a bootstrap install I wanted a completely fresh install
<ogra_> so the only thing i can imagine is the changed kernels
<ogra_> davmor2, new kernels landed in 215 iirc
<davmor2> flo is flashing now I'll come back to it after lunch
<ogra_> davmor2, can you try if it works on 214 and breaks on 215 on mako ?
<ogra_> if so, then it must be the new kernel
<davmor2> ogra_: not right now but I can latter on
<ogra_> k
<popey> davmor2: no
<bregma> sil2100, good day, I have ci-train platforms 43 and 44 in need of a launch silo if you would be so kind as to find the time
<Mirv> asac: I'm fine with the AP run, I just finished a bunch of rebuilds in qt5-beta2
<asac> elopio: ^^
<asac> can you kick?
<asac> Mirv: thats in edgers?
<didrocks> ogra_: kicking an image, anything that you are waiting for?
<ogra_> didrocks, nope
<didrocks> ok, /me does :)
 * ogra_ sets up an alarm for 218 
<Mirv> asac: yes, it's the canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2
<asac> Mirv: do you have powers to start that AP job?
<asac> seems elopio is off or something
<ogra_> he did a lot on the weekend by the looks of it
 * ogra_ sees MPs 
<Mirv> asac: I don't think so, and it needed some parameters to be known for the job
<jibel> asac, is there any specific parameter to pass, or just build with the default?
<Mirv> asac: elopio is in hangout, so yes he can then start the job :)
<asac> oh right. will join in a bit
<davmor2> trying to paste copied text into the notes app and I don't get the option to paste, select all appears briefly but it disappears :(
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, thanks for looking!
<ChrisTownsend> Has anyone noticed that a autopilot-trusty-daily_release job has been stuck for almost 6 days? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/1698/
<bregma> I think they've been doing major changes to support phone testing infrastructure, that may be having some affect
<bregma> I expect it will cause massive breakage to our stuff, knowing how they do not test their changes against shipping code using it
<didrocks> bregma: both assign
<bregma> didrocks, thanks -- is the ci-train really busy right now with qt5-related stuff or should I feel free to grab more slots?
 * bregma doesn't want to be greedy
<didrocks> bregma: qt5.2 is one slot only. You can batch things together if you prefer, what else do you have in the pipe?
<didrocks> we do have some room if that's the question :)
<bregma> didrocks, a couple of low-priority OIF things
<bregma> just to get them off my plate and stop eating my karmna
<didrocks> bregma: you can get one slot with all the OIF, that should be fine
<didrocks> we do 50% on Monday ;)
<sil2100> Damned animals, never again I agree to buy an animal!
<sil2100> Nothing but fluffy trouble I tell you
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<didrocks> that's exactly the reason why we don't have any
<didrocks> (and if you want to move somewhere during holidays…)
<sil2100> Indeed
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, elopio said he'll take a look today on weather-app tests ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: great! seems that davmor2 thinks it's the qmlscene crash as well
<elopio> didrocks, sil2100: I will take a look, but in a couple of hours.
<elopio> is that ok?
<didrocks> elopio: sounds good, I'll mention it in my landing email on the phone ML, mind answering there then?
<elopio> didrocks: yes, I will.
<didrocks> perfect ;)
<elopio> we are also looking at a clock alarm error.
<didrocks> yeah, that's one of the remaining one
<didrocks> (that + camera-app that Ricardo is looking at)
<didrocks> hey dbarth
<davmor2> didrocks, sil2100: I'm running watch on the /var/crash dir and it popped up total 1 when the weather crash happened which was the qmlscene crash :)  I'm still trying to trigger the unity8 crash but it might take a while :D
<didrocks> dbarth: not sure if you noted, but Mirv added some note on your html5/cordova landing (seems he couldn't get the tests to pass)
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, I guess that's good input for taking a decision when those remaining issudes are fixed. Is the crash a blocker for promotion or not?
<didrocks> (like how often does it occur, and so on…)
<davmor2> didrocks: weather it happens with fairly consistently and I think maybe the google+ app too but I've not got to installing apps yet
<didrocks> davmor2: so, maybe apps that are js greedy
<davmor2> didrocks: could be
<davmor2> let me install the g+ app and fire up facebook and twitter
<davmor2> oh nice webapp container crash on starting facebook
<davmor2> ogra_: flo now doesn't have bluetooth working after bootstrap install of 217
<ogra_> davmor2, right, what about something before 215
<ogra_> the new kernels landed there ...
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll hit that in a second
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> apw, ^^^did any bluetooth option change in the recent kernels
<davmor2> ogra_: was flo supported in 214?  I'm assuming so but I think I was on mwc at the time
<ogra_> (i would have assumed not ... but i think i better ask :) )
<ogra_> yes, 214 had working BT
<davmor2> ogra_: okay I'll flash that as soon as I figure out how with the new tool I'm assuming -b 214 but I'll look
<ogra_> davmor2, BT support for flo was added in 210
<ogra_> so 210-214 should be fine
<ogra_> 215 then got new kernels and new android ... i suspect the issue is with one of these two
<ogra_> (android rebuild is required to pick up the kernels)
<davmor2> ogra_: right flashing 214 on flo now
<davmor2> ogra_, asac, didrocks, popey: hmmm that's odd how is it when I adb in I can type apt-get install w3m on a normal freshish install and it install it?  I thought the system was R/O
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm
<popey> davmor2: does it actually install?
<didrocks> davmor2: on flo? not sure, I don't have one (but that doesn't work for sure on mako)
<ogra_> davmor2, ls -l /userdata/.writable_image
<ogra_> davmor2, smells lik a bug in the flasher ... it should remove that file
<davmor2> didrocks: no on mako
<didrocks> ogra_: it does remove it
<davmor2> -rw-rw-rw-  1 root   root            0 Feb 27 12:35 .writable_image
<popey> it doesnt
<popey> i updated mine today and it still has one there
<didrocks> davmor2: you did upgrade or reflash?
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i suspected
<popey> i upgraded
<didrocks> yeah, it doesn't remove on upgrade
<davmor2> didrocks: fresh bootstrap flash
<ogra_> phablet-flash removed it ... i guess the re-write (ubuntu-device-flash) doesnt
<didrocks> flashing does
<ogra_> davmor2, file a bug against ubuntu-device-flash
<didrocks> ogra_: no, it's the upgrader rather
<didrocks> let me test something
<ogra_> didrocks, ?
<davmor2> didrocks: using the following "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --device=mako --bootstrap"
<ogra_> why would it have anything to do with the upgrader
<didrocks> davmor2: that's really weird, it should remove it under that consideration
<ogra_> --bootstrap needs to remove it
<didrocks> ogra_: because the flasher just uses the upgrader
<ogra_> i guess its simply an oversight on sergios side
<rsalveti> ogra_: the only thing that changed: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=commitdiff;h=625dc76723341bc375d1ba277ff8f26def1c3a25;hp=77576d7e4c72425b2ba519e287d31f3c30f84081
<rsalveti> and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=commitdiff;h=c2ecce599b3159d615c52d269de04cc95a83f409;hp=4948db412bc63cc4815bb20cba99cb65a8aacb14
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, then it must be the android side
<ogra_> at least if davmor2 can confirm that BT actually works somewhere between 210 and 214
<davmor2> ogra_: I have bt on 214 on flo
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140301.1.changes only this and android/kernels changed
<davmor2> ogra_: and I have the spinner in bt settings in the settings app too
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not sure if it actually connects properly :) i only made sure BT suuport in general is there so the test of the indicator doesnt fail :P
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but you can check the diff for android, nothing specific to that
<ogra_> weird
<rsalveti> the diff is actually minimal, just your recovery patch
<ogra_> yeah, that shouldnt have any influence on BT
<ogra_> just sets a filesystem flag
<rsalveti> ogra_: and what's up with ofono in the end?
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the proposed fix?
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, ofono-phonesim causes massive dbus errors with eth new scripts
<rsalveti> right, and do we know why exactly?
<ogra_> rsalveti, xnox worked out a fix for one of the scripts
<ogra_> not really, no
<rsalveti> because once you install phonesim, the rild modem is not even active anymore
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1287208
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287208 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-device-flash doesn't remove the .writable_image flag" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> it seems that phonesim-ofono starts before ofono is properly providing the dbus service
<ogra_> it runs a startup script that loops over the ofono scripts ...
<rsalveti> oh, maybe we're just having a race or something now
<davmor2> ogra_: I will now flash 215 and confirm it dies then
<ogra_> for one script that easily explains the issue and the try:/except: fix is the right solution
<rsalveti> did we already build a new image after reverting ofono?
<ogra_> but there is another one where it doesnt help
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> rsalveti, didrocks seems to have started one, seems he forgot to notify the channel
<rsalveti> alright
 * ogra_ has an alarm watcher running, will ping once it is done
<rsalveti> ogra_: please ping awe then later today and ask him to sync with pitti
<rsalveti> I'm mostly off today, focused on the camera issue
<ogra_> rsalveti, pitti is on vac. :(
<tvoss> rsalveti, ping
<didrocks> I should use ogra_'s tag :)
<ogra_> and i fear we need him to fix this
<rsalveti> tvoss: hey, did you see my email?
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, that helps :)
<ogra_> === Image 218 DONE ===
<tvoss> rsalveti, yup, looking at the code right now
<rsalveti> tvoss: awesome
<davmor2> ogra_: 215 still has bt
<davmor2> ogra_: flashing 216 now
<ogra_> oh, intresting
<ogra_> 216 only has a new download-manager
<ogra_> so it must be 217
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> which doesnt have any relevant changes either
<ogra_> unless the UITK can have any influence here which i dont really like to belive
<davmor2> ogra_: dies on 216
<ogra_> but 216 only had the download manager changes o_O
 * ogra_ blames mandel for breakin bluetooth then :P
<davmor2> haha
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140302.changes
<ogra_> thats the changelog of 216
<seb128> ogra_, there were some android uploads saturday
<seb128> ogra_, would that show on the .changes?
<ogra_> seb128, yes, for 214
<seb128> k
<ogra_> seb128, no
<ogra_> it isnt in the manifest since we dont install it inside the image
<mandel> ogra_, wait what? I did nothing! :)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> mandel: in that case it's your fault for not fixing it :P
<mandel> davmor2, oh, then sorry :)
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> mandel: nice play along :)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, whats weird is that i have BT on my upgraded devices
<seb128> ogra_, how do you know on what image the new android landed?
<ogra_> seb128, checking the promotion time vs the image build time
<davmor2> seb128: he has all the change logs?
<ogra_> or if i want it detailed i can look at the livefs build log
<ogra_> davmor2, android isnt in the changelogs ... thats the issue
<davmor2> ogra_: ah right
<ogra_> davmor2, so looking at my flo, i'm actually on 216 here
<ogra_> with BT working
<seb128> ogra_, well, looking at the .changes timestamps and the time android landed in trusty, I would think it landed in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140302.changes
<ogra_> i think i flashed with 213 or 212 last
<davmor2> ogra_: I wonder if it just effects fresh flashing
<ogra_> sabshould be http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140301.1.changes
<ogra_> seb128, ^
<ogra_> davmor2, seems so
<seb128> ogra_, if you say so
<ogra_> well, i think so
<seb128> it might, they are less than 1 hour interval
<ogra_> sigh ... i'll check the log ... not you made me uncertain :P
<seb128> but android would be a better candidate to create bt issues than the download manager
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-touch/20140301.1/livecd-20140301.1-armhf.out has
<ogra_> Get:1 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ trusty/multiverse android all 20140228-2008-0ubuntu1 [246 MB]
<ogra_> so 1.1 was the right one
<ogra_> which is 215
<ogra_> seb128, i fully agree though ... but that sadly doesnt help :)
<seb128> :-(
<ogra_> and the android change itself  is a one liner in teh recover upgrader script ...
<ogra_> there were new kernels with that android build though ...
<ogra_> thats why i was pointing at them earlier
<ogra_> but they also only had minor config changes that cant affect BT
<seb128> ogra_, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/168024412/android_20140224-0005-0ubuntu2_20140228-2008-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> (and the breakage still starts one image later only)
<seb128> ogra_, that's not a 1 liner
<seb128> well, the other parts are in libhybris though
<ogra_> bootable/recovery/system-image-upgrader was the one i referred to (that was mine) ... i wasnt aware of the other changes
<ogra_> yeah, and hybris isnt even involved in the BT stack ... thats actually plain android, we only set the android property to start/stop it on our side
<ogra_> thats really confusing
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/flo/216:20140302:20140301.1/6923/unity8/ ... the tests show that the Bt indicator was visible there too
<ogra_> test_indicator_exists(Bluetooth) has passed
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm reflashing 215 to double check
<ogra_> (it fails if there is no BT indicator visible)
<ogra_> so UTAH disagrees with you somehow about 216
<davmor2> ogra_: how is utah installing the image?
<ogra_> flo and mako on 216 both looks fine (manta doesnt have BT and thus fails all the time on this test)
<ogra_> davmor2, it flashes using phablet-flash (still i think)
<ogra_> with bootstrap option afaik
<ogra_> davmor2, psivaa or plars should be able to tell
<davmor2> ogra_: that's a difference then
<ogra_> well, a minor one
<ogra_> shouldnt influence BT
<davmor2> ogra_: yay so 215 has no bluetooth on this flash
<davmor2> ogra_: I wonder if it is just a race issue that as normal always effects me :D
<ogra_> i wonder if you just hit some kind of weird race over there
<ogra_> try a few reboots
<davmor2> ogra_: adb reboot and I have bluetooth now
<psivaa> ogra_: davmor2: "phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b --channel trusty-proposed" is what we use
<davmor2> ogra_: looks like a race
<davmor2> psivaa: thanks
<plars> davmor2, ogra_: utah isn't installing the image per se, in fact utah doesn't even enter into the picture with installation really. There's a wrapper script called provision which calls phablet-flash (soon to use ubuntu-device-flash), phablet-network, phablet-config, phablet-click-test-setup, etc
<awe> didrocks, I saw rsalveti's email from overnight.  Do you need my help debugging the ofono related problems?  Sounds like they were isolated to dialer AP tests only?
<davmor2> plars: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, yay
<didrocks> awe: hey, yeah, unfortunately, we saw that ofono-phonesimd wasn't uninstalled after the tests run (which is another bug and for doanac` :)). xnox is working on the fix I guess, maybe check with him?
<ogra_> awe, xnox and i did much of the debugging already
<didrocks> awe: I reverted, so no stress/hurry to get it fixed, just do when you have time
<davmor2> ogra_: so I wonder if it is again an issue with ubuntu-device-flash and/or the way it is flashing?
<ogra_> awe, i fear we need pitti for a proper fix
<awe> ogra_, agreed... I've never actually touched the ofono-phonesim package
<awe> ogra_, didrocks, was the ofono package reverted too?
<ogra_> awe, ofono-phonesim calls a pretty evil script on autostart that loops over dbus until the scripts start to work ... not sure why the py3 port causes these dbus errors now
<ogra_> awe, yes
<awe> ok
<didrocks> awe: I just reverted ofono, it was the only one changing
<ogra_> awe, the ofono source package was reverted
<ogra_> which reverts the scripts as well ... coming from the same source
<awe> OK, so basically the py3 change sent the ofono-phonesim package into a tailspin
<awe> arrggg
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140303.1.changes
<ogra_> thast the changelog of the last image ... all reverted
<awe> k
<ogra_> not sure where xnox went ... he was pretty angry about the revert
<doanac`> didrocks: i think psivaa has a fix for that issue that can be merged now. i approved his MP a few minutes ago
<didrocks> doanac`: excellent, something with autoremove and --purge?
<didrocks> doanac`: so next image will (not the one running tests) will have thefix?
<psivaa> didrocks: yes, i just pushed it but the tests have already started
<doanac`> didrocks: that's exactly what psivaa changed
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> thanks guys!
<didrocks> awe: rsalveti: at least, without that ofono issue, we wouldn't have found that infra bug, so in some way, was positive :)
<awe> didrocks, always the optimist!  ;D
<davmor2> ogra_: hmmm so any idea where I should file a bug if it is just a race condition?
<didrocks> awe: hum, you don't talk to people knowing me well that often then ;)
<didrocks> awe: people call me the pessimist rather :p
<awe> well maybe they're wrong.  ;D
<didrocks> ahah, I keep telling "I'm pessimistic, but most of the time, in the end, it's what happen" ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, bluetooth-touch
<davmor2> ogra_: ta
<popey> ogra_: is 218 released? my mako is just sat there at 0%
<popey> oh, ignore that, suddenly moved on
<ogra_> y<eah
<ogra_> seems to be fine
<apw> ogra_, not that i know of, no
<ogra_> apw, yeah, seems to be a race in userspace
<apw> bluetooth is utter junk ...
<ogra_> ++
<cyphermox> word.
<ogra_> cyphermox, we will need to look into manta (N10) at some point
<cyphermox> hey, be my guest
<cyphermox> what do you want to look at it?
<ogra_> cyphermox, no idea, i see the BT device in rfkil and i see it being powered on in dmesg when i rfkill unblock
<cyphermox> ok..
<ogra_> cyphermox, so it seems there is some BT on the android side but i cant see anything of it on ubuntu
<cyphermox> tbh I think I'll just make sure it works at all on mako, since I have the device to test with, and just enable any others missing once that's done
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluetooth-touch/+bug/1287240
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287240 in bluetooth-touch (Ubuntu) "Racy issue on first run after flash" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> davmor2, you forgot to mention that rebooting fixes it too :)
<davmor2> ogra_: oh ah
<davmor2> ogra_: no it's there honest you just weren't looking at where I hadn't typed it ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox: I blame you entirely ;)
<Laney> poor cypher :(
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox: so oddly 214 still shows bluetooth with no issues.  So I'm wondering if it is the new android/kernel stack that then makes it racy?
<davmor2> Laney: I'm only teasing cyphermox rocks really :)
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> if I rocked bluetooth would have been working weeks ago, and we wouldn't be talking about it anymore
<ogra_> cyphermox, lol
<ogra_> you think we would stop talking about it ?
<cyphermox> yes
<davmor2> cyphermox: but if it just worked you'd have nothing else to do right ;)
<cyphermox> there is that ;)
<cyphermox> so I'm very much thinking there's some kind of firmware issue but I can't put my finger on it
<davmor2> cyphermox: okay so r214 looks good, upgrading to 218 and I have lost it again
<ogra_> cyphermox, we have other issues on first boot as well, i suspect there is something that should hold up the boot that runs scripts on first boot which simply isnt holding us back
<ogra_> the system goes to its knees if the apparmor click registration happens ... i suspect we want to have that block the boot and only move on if thats done
<ogra_> (or something like that)
<cyphermox> ogra_: I seriously doubt this would affect bluetooth
<ogra_> cyphermox, i see off behavior of lightdm too
<ogra_> only on first boot
<cyphermox> sure
<ogra_> which i wouldnt expüect to be affected either
<cyphermox> but the bluetooth problems are very much lower level that that
<cyphermox> at least, as far as making HSP and A2DP work
<cyphermox> this is still the only thing I care about ^
<ogra_> well, i'm only talking about races on startup :)
<cyphermox> HSP still doesn't work, and without it, no point hacking much on UI and stuff ;)
<cyphermox> right
<ogra_> as long as the indicator is there i'm fine :P
<cyphermox> race is for the indicator not showing?
<ogra_> no, BT not coming up apparently
<ogra_> davmor2, some logs your be nice on that bug
<davmor2> cyphermox: it doesn't switch on from settings app either
<cyphermox> ogra_: ok, then give me a second to reflash my mako to the latest image
<davmor2> ogra_: sure what logs would you like from what image I'm current on 218 upgrade from 214 with no bt
<ogra_> cyphermox, seems to need --bootstrap=true to actually trigger it
<cyphermox> ogra_: I always do that :)
<ogra_> davmor2, syslog is always helpful ... checking rfkill output
<Laney> Silo for line 45 appreciated
<Laney> Won't upload it without approval ;-)
<cyphermox> Laney: just a second
<Laney> k
<davmor2> cyphermox, ogra_: done
<davmor2> ogra_: only wifi shows in rfkill
<ogra_> davmor2, that indicates that BT wasnt enabled by the upstart script
<davmor2> cyphermox, ogra_: do you want me to reboot and grab the logs and rfkill output again?
<cyphermox> Laney: need to wait after landing-002
<Laney> cyphermox: ah ok
<cyphermox> davmor2: sure
<Laney> bfiller: ^^^ that says that it can be cleaned, can you look at that?
<bfiller> Laney: looking
<ogra_> davmor2, wait a sec ... getprop | grep hci
<ogra_> davmor2, that output too
<davmor2> ogra_: meh
<bfiller> Laney: done
<Laney> bfiller: thanks!
<Laney> cyphermox: should be good to go in a few minutes then
<rsalveti> ogra_: didrocks: it seems we got a fix for the camera issue, cleaning it up and testing with the other devices
<ogra_> rsalveti, wohooo !
<ogra_> you rock
<davmor2> ogra_: right I'll grab that from my mako
<ogra_> (and should really sleep at one point again)
<ogra_> davmor2, anyway, i'd like one with and one without BT
<rsalveti> ogra_: tvoss helped as well :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, i thought so ... given your mail :)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I haven't rebooted my mako so it still has no bt
<didrocks> rsalveti: oh, already? rocking! :)
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> rsalveti: you have time, tests are just starting, so I guess a good 2 hours if you want to kick an image before your EOD ;)
<didrocks> (if you want to get results before your EOD)
<davmor2> ogra_: added
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> [init.svc.hciattach]: [stopped]
<ogra_> the upstart job raced it seems
<ogra_> (it calls the setprop
<ogra_> )
<rsalveti> didrocks: great
<dbarth> didrocks: missed the ping earlier, but yeah i saw Mirv's comments
<dbarth> didrocks: i have validated the silo 005 again, since it's been reconfigured; with regression testing to check that webapps and browser keep working of course
<dbarth> didrocks: ready for landing when you see fit
<didrocks> dbarth: ok, so Mirv or anyone else can follow now the test procedure and reproduce?
<didrocks> (which was the issue Mirv had IIRC)
<dbarth> didrocks: for the hmtl5 stack part (ie silo 001, i'm updating the test proc. to re-do the tests cleanly
<didrocks> dbarth: oh sorry, 005, not 001
<didrocks> ok then :)
<dbarth> will ping shortly for 001
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox: added new syslog and reran commands on flow for comparison
<didrocks> davmor2: great ;)
<didrocks> hum dbarth: great ^ ;)
<didrocks> dbarth: we'll have someone looking at online account
<dbarth> didrocks: but can you reconfigure 001 with the latest stack of branches (we have docs fixes now, and some more)
<dbarth> didrocks: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, thx
<didrocks> dbarth: oh sure, one sec
<davmor2> didrocks: you can call me great anytime I won't take offence :)
<didrocks> dbarth: you added someMPs?
<didrocks> davmor2: great! :)
<didrocks> :p
<davmor2> :D
<Laney> cyphermox: ogoggogogo
<dbarth> didrocks: yes, added some more (doc fixes, one runtime fix)
<didrocks> Laney: cyphermox: oh, you took my runner! :)
 * didrocks was queued for at least… 10s!
<cyphermox> mwahhaah
<cyphermox> Laney: done.
<didrocks> dbarth: done
<didrocks> 10s later
<didrocks> thanks to cyphermox and Laney :p
 * didrocks shakes fist
<Laney> usain bolt eat your heart out
<sil2100> And now even internet mocks me
 * sil2100 shakes his fist
<didrocks> sil2100: you did install the ofono-desktopinternet package? :p
<davmor2> sil2100: oh great there are 2 of you now then, but one only works in testing environments?
<didrocks> davmor2: as long as there is no race by the 2 answering simultaneously…
<sil2100> ...;p
<Laney> I can't authenticate to be able to press build on my silo
<Laney> anyone else seen this?
<didrocks> Laney: are you really you? :)
<Laney> I press "Yes, log me in" and get taken to a blank page
<davmor2> didrocks: as long as the reply is the same surely it just becomes self confirming :)
<didrocks> Laney: I guess its #is? (or #webops?)
<Laney> dunno, could be a didrocks bug :-)
<didrocks> Laney: unlikely on that part TBH :p
<didrocks> (/me hides the "blacklist Laney" commit)
<Laney> hahaha
<didrocks> davmor2: but you need to be equipped to support that
<Laney> can you verify anyway?
<didrocks> yeah, let me see if someone changed the sso cred
 * davmor2 confirms that Laney is Blacklisted thanks to didrocks hidden patch
<didrocks> davmor2: test passed \o/
<Laney> THIS GUY IS TOO GOOD
<Laney> SLOW HIM DOWN A BIT
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> Laney: so, the sso id didn't change
<didrocks> let me try to logout and back in
<didrocks> Laney: working well here
<Laney> ok, let me fully log out
<Laney> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> are you fired finally?
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> hah
 * Laney (checks to make sure...)
<didrocks> :p
<Laney> webops time
<didrocks> I guess so :/
 * Laney tries in chromium first
<didrocks> ah, you are starting to use a web browser? :)
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> oh, it's not Friday :p
<Laney> hrhr
<davmor2> didrocks: are you laughing at didrocks in a French accent with the hrhr ;)
<Laney> that worked :|
<didrocks> cyphermox: popey: davmor2: coming?
<popey> can't, am on another hangout I'm afraid
<davmor2> omw
<cyphermox> sorry, I'm breaking audio on my laptop to figure out stuff on the phone :/
<cyphermox> brb
<Laney> the pbuilder chroots that you build the source packages in should be freshened ;-)
<cjwatson> Does CI still have a mirror of cdimage.ubuntu.com which keeps more history?
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall you did once ...
<jibel> retoaded, ^ does it still exist? it was setup on magners-orchestra but I lost track after the move.
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I blame sil2100 we already know the internet hates him and it is starting to spread :D
<didrocks> davmor2: right, even in the US, poor balloons!
<davmor2> indeed
<balloons> I did manage to get image 218 downloaded and flashed, so I suppose everything I need from the internet is done for today eh?
<didrocks> balloons: just install ofono-phonesim and are you done: fully offline!
<davmor2> balloons: yeah just work on your phone all day via 3g right
<davmor2> didrocks: that's evil dude
<didrocks> ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: don't forget about finding out that the images are all R/W instead of R/O
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, but seems the download is stalling
<didrocks> davmor2: anyway, it's on my list, probably tomorrow morning
<balloons> didrocks, brillant idea!
<davmor2> oh man see sil2100 hate of internet is affecting you too now dude it's spreading faster
<balloons> davmor2, yes I spent some time usb tethered this morning.. I'm happy to report it "just worked" on ubuntu
<balloons> I was surprised
<didrocks> davmor2: right, it's a plague!
<davmor2> balloons: usb tethered to an ubuntu phone?   or android
<didrocks> balloons: ahah, my last attempt wasn't that successful
<sil2100> ;)
<balloons> davmor2, android.. Can't flash the phone you are tethering eh? :-)
<didrocks> kgunn: I added a note earlier this morning to tell you are blocked on the dbus-cpp from tvoss' landing. Not sure you read it
<didrocks> (due to unity-system-compositor)
<davmor2> balloons: right yeah so that under ubuntu just works for me too, you can apparently manually set it up on ubuntu phone too but you need to know the random voodoo that you need to shout at the command line :)
<kgunn> arg... didrocks, ok...thanks
<didrocks> kgunn: tvoss told he would have that done by EOD, but seems a little bit late
<kgunn> and i'm behind on mails...so thanks :)
<didrocks> so maybe you should talk together to see who is first (we can flush dbus-cpp silo :))
<didrocks> kgunn: oh, it's just a comment on the ci train spreadsheet
<tvoss> didrocks, I only got the silo this morning. On it
<kgunn> didrocks: i won't push tvoss too hard...it allows me to sneak stuff in :)
<sil2100> tvoss: did you find any testers?
<didrocks> kgunn: ahah :)
<sil2100> ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, Wellark is helping me out and I will test myself now
<kgunn> tvoss: no worries, i can probably pull over a few more changes from dev branch
<didrocks> great :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: you have a gigantic libclick MP in your inbox
<tvoss> cjohnston, \o/
<cjohnston> other cj<tab>
<cjwatson> Ha, LP helpfully truncates the diff before it gets to any of the actual new library code ...
<tvoss> cjwatson, yeah :) just seeing that
<tvoss> cjwatson, I will likely take some time for the review
<tvoss> rsalveti, is the camera issue fixed?
<cjwatson> tvoss: understood
<tvoss> rsalveti, or better: does it work reliably across devices?
<rsalveti> tvoss: still testing
<tvoss> rsalveti, ack
<retoaded> jibel, sorry, cd ubot5
<jibel> retoaded, what do you mean?
<retoaded> jibel, window shifted focus on me
<retoaded> jibel, what I had started to type before I was distracted was sorry, checking into the mirror data now
<davmor2> I got the unity8 crash again \o/
<rsalveti> haha, annoying that with vibrator the device keeps moving when running autopilot tests
<davmor2> rsalveti: haha
<ogra_> yeah
<retoaded> jibel, cjwatson: we do not have a mirror of cdimage.u.c. the history we do have covers 20130406 to 20131109
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW) | Known Issues: -
<bregma> hokay, not sure who is handling this at the moment, but I need silo assignments for platforms 46 and 47 for ci-train departures
<bregma> just, you know, thought I'd put that out there
<robru-at-doctor> bregma, I just got back from the doctor. should have been cyphermox handling it up til now but it's ok, I'm here now
<bregma> get well soon
<robru-sick> thanks
<cyphermox> bregma: you can ping when you need something
<robru-sick> bregma, ok, got you silos 8 and 9. please build
<bregma> robru-sick, thanks
<robru-sick> bregma, you're welcome
<cjwatson> retoaded: ok, worth a try, thanks
<retoaded> cjwatson, np
<kgunn> robru-sick: yo...your still sick, sorry to hear it...i had the flu over my holidays...14 days of being down and out...i sympathize
<kgunn> robru-sick: any chance of getting a build silo for row 30 ?
<robru-sick> kgunn, yeah, I just got diagnosed with strep throat today. it's rough
<kgunn> robru-sick: almost as bad as the flu...shorter, but way more pain
<robru-sick> kgunn, yeah, lots of pain
<robru-sick> kgunn, so... i've been instructed to delay line 30, because it's considered high risk and we're still working towards getting a green image
<robru-sick> kgunn, but i dunno, i guess it can't hurt just to have the silo...
<kgunn> robru-sick: right...i want the silo
<kgunn> i love it..."high risk"
<robru-sick> kgunn, well that's a huge list of MPs you have there ;-)
<kgunn> i haven't broken shit in months....and i'm high risk
<kgunn> yeah...true
<robru-sick> kgunn, more to do with the fact that it's a low-level system component. if you break something, everybody is effected.
<robru-sick> kgunn, not that you're likely to, just that if you do, it's much higher impact
<robru-sick> kgunn, just tried to assign the silo but it failed due to platform-api already being in silo 15
<robru-sick> kgunn, so I guess ping tvoss to get his silo 15 tested and published.
<kgunn> @ being blocked, thanks for trying, @risk yeah i know...@number of mp's..worth noting that list'd be shorter if landing could happen but i've been put on "high risk" ignore category since thurs :)
<kgunn> man...i can't catch a break :)
<robru-sick> kgunn, sorry!
<kgunn> hey, it happens
<kgunn> fwiw, i told tvos no worries earlier :)
<kgunn> thot he'd be done by his eod
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW) | Known Issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-04
<thomi> cyphermox: Are you around?
<cyphermox> thomi: yes
<thomi> cyphermox: Do you have the power to action a release on the ci-train? We just finished the testing for the autopilot release
<cyphermox> how would I go about testing this? is it likely to take a long time? I should be out already
<thomi> cyphermox: I don't understand, we've spent the last week testing it
<cyphermox> I need to test everything before landing
<thomi> cyphermox: if you want to do an exhaustive test, it'll probably take about a week. If you just want to make sure it's not totally borked
<thomi> ...I guess you can add the PPA and run some AP test suites
<cyphermox> which silo is this?
<thomi> cyphermox: silo 12
<cyphermox> * Backing out recent change that introduces issues on devices.
<cyphermox> ^  this should be closing a bug
<cyphermox> I don't know what changes or what issues
<thomi> cyphermox: it's not a change that ever landed on the device
<thomi> or in distro
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> done
<thomi> thanks cyphermox
<Mirv> thostr_: FYI I'm hitting a rebuild problem with hud related to the recently updated gtk-doc, bug #1287580
<ubot5> bug 1287580 in Unity HUD "hud docs fail tests with gtk-doc 1.20" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287580
<Mirv> didrocks: what to do about package that has previously built for powerpc, now gets tests enabled and those tests pass on i386 + amd64 + armhf (finally!) but have some failure on powerpc
<didrocks> Mirv: pinging upstream to get those fixed, but I guess britney won't block them
<didrocks> so something to look at and poke people about, but not a blocker for your work
<Mirv> didrocks: well the package is qtbase in this case, I merged chris gagnon's test enablement branch now that it finally passes on "all" archs, but it happens to fail on powerpc
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, maybe you can sync with him? but don't block yourself on it if you can't fix it :)
<Mirv> ok. I'll do that
<didrocks> thx ;)
<Mirv> thanks
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW) | Known Issues: -
<ogra_> hmpf ... the dial-number ofono script still produces crashes
<sil2100> So, should we revert the revert of the revert?
<sil2100> ;D
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess xnox had a fix
<didrocks> ogra_: hum
<didrocks> so ofono doesn't fix it :/
<ogra_> didrocks, it fixes it, they just didnt take that one script into account
<sil2100> EEEK
<sil2100> didrocks: spreadsheet problems seem to be back again!
<sil2100> 'Last edit was made 3 hours ago'
<ogra_> (the dialer-app test where it shows up passes fine)
<sil2100> And ERROR! Service timed out ;(
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, seeing that…
<Mirv> I had my GMail almost timing out...
<didrocks> ogra_: coming?
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> sorry, IRC dsitraction
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 8?
<sil2100> thostr_: let me see
<sil2100> thostr_: sure, assigning (if google allows though!)
<thostr_> sil2100: yeah...this morning I'm just getting errors with the spreadsheet :(
<thostr_> Mirv: the gtk-doc fix for hud is https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/gtkdoc-fix-behaviour-change/+merge/207948
<thostr_> Mirv: however, I cannot add a line to ci spreadsheet right now...only get errors
<Mirv> thostr_: thanks! yes the spreadsheet is erroring out we're just discussing it. I'll include that branch in the Qt 5.2 landing itself (line 24).
<thostr_> Mirv: thanks
<sil2100> thostr_: yeah, I'll try to assign a silo for you, but the spreadsheet keeps reverting... could you take a look if the list of merges on the spreadsheet is up-to-date?
<sil2100> thostr_: if not, could you paste me the MP's in a pastebin?
<Mirv> sil2100: so I took that branch and put it into my Qt 5.2 landing line 24 instead
<Mirv> sil2100: unless you're talking about the earlier alarm-api etc lines of course
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm talking about line 6
<didrocks> thostr_: seb128: Saviq: Laney: we are in a spreadsheet hell mode again FYI
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, ignore me then :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I noticed
<seb128> if I want a landing for https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/libindicator/reduce-image-serialization/+merge/208736 (desktop only) should I just ask here? ;-)
* didrocks changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW). SPREADSHEET IS IN HELL MODE, REASK ON THIS CHANNEL IN ADDITION TO ADD TO IT IN
<didrocks> hum, too long :p
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> I love "hell mode"
<seb128> seems to work again
 * Laney hugs didrocks
<Laney> do you know what causes it?
<seb128> but maybe it's just going to revert things on me :p
* didrocks changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW). SPREADSHEET IS IN HELL MODE, REASK ON THIS CHANNEL I CASE OF SPREADSHEET REVERT
 * didrocks hugs Laney back
<didrocks> Laney: I should do marketing to find slogan
<didrocks> Laney: no, and the opened ticket at google didn't answer
<Laney> :S
<didrocks> IS are asking us to use "new google spreadsheet", but we loose the locking feature
<dbarth> morning
<dbarth> can i have, yet another, reconfig in silo 005 please?
<dbarth> (this is to address the packaging issues, no runtime changes expected, but i'll redo tests anyway... <sigh>)
<dbarth> thanks ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, are there plans to build a custom site instead of the ssheet?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it's the plans, I wanted to wait on Airline to be there, but I think I might have to just go ahead myself on this
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking at dbarth's request? ^
<sil2100> bzoltan1: hi! Ok, so I assigned a silo for you, it's landing-004
<sil2100> thostr_: same for you - I assigned a silo, it's landing-003
<bzoltan1> sil2100: thanks a lot
<didrocks> hum, new google spreadsheet have many issues with functions we are using https://developers.google.com/apps-script/migration/sheets#issues_with_individual_methods
<sil2100> Spreadsheet is b0rken so it might say otherwise ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: let me see
<sil2100> dbarth: this might be a untypical request, but could you put all the MP's you want to have in it in a pastebin for me?
<sil2100> dbarth: since the spreadsheet is unreliable today because of google
<psivaa> didrocks: the unity8 rerun again reproduced the crash and associated (5, this time) failures
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, so seems it's crash-related, thanks!
<psivaa> yw :)
<dbarth> sil2100: oops, sure, let me paste that
<dbarth> sil2100: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7032258/
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks, let me reconfigure
<sil2100> dbarth: hmmm
<sil2100> dbarth: so, it seems that https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/re-enable-tests/+merge/209205 is targetting a different branch as a merge than trunk
<sil2100> dbarth: it is required that all merges target the same branch
<mardy> sil2100: should I resubmit it?
<dbarth> sil2100, mardy: no we're doomed; can't land this silo without alex updating his own branch
<dbarth> we'll wait again then, sorry
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> dbarth: what you guys can do is simply copy that branch, resubmit it as a different one and do a merge
<dbarth> sil2100: well, it's been staying in this silo for weeks, so it can wait another 6h :/
<dbarth> easier, and this way i'll be more confident in doing a quick re-test
<seb128> sil2100, can I get a silo for l49? ;-)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I got a merge conflict ... what i did not have when merged locally .. weird. I pulled off the bogus MR. Would you please reconfigure the Silo4?
<t1mp> bzoltan1: that's weird, https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visual_compact_widgets/+merge/208460 shows changes that were already merged in https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixTabTests/+merge/208433
<bzoltan1> t1mp: wow ...
<t1mp> bzoltan1: I don't know why. Perhaps a manual trunk merge on the visual_compact_widgets branch is needed
<sil2100> bzoltan1: let me try that
<sil2100> seb128: I'll try ;p
<sil2100> bzoltan1: reconfigured!
<bzoltan1> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> seb128: assigning silo, just be warned that the landing in the spreadsheet can magically disappear
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: assigned 008
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, it's building ;-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> re davmor2 ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, icanhassilo for row 28 please?
<mhr3_> sil2100, silo for 50 pls?
 * Saviq first!
<Saviq> mhr3_, there is no row 50 :P
<mhr3_> Saviq, your gdocs broken :P
 * ogra_ suspects thats just a cheap try to get a free silo :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, or your internets slow ;P
<Saviq> didrocks, you around? could you get us silos ↑?
<mhr3_> Saviq, or there's another train-calypse coming :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, nah, I see it now
 * Saviq hates it that we need to ping people directly :/
<didrocks> mhr3_: see /topic :p
<didrocks> Saviq: well, TBH, we are monitoring the spreadsheet
<didrocks> so shouldn't nede to ping (as I guess normally, silo are assigned in an hour)
<Saviq> didrocks, AN HOUR!? ;)
<mhr3_> didrocks, wouldn't ping if s/hour/minute/ ;)
<ogra_> OMG ! THE TOPIC SHOUTS !
<didrocks> mhr3_: well, not sure you are in so in hurry :p
<Saviq> didrocks, always
<mhr3_> didrocks, just make the ready switch emit a ping on irc ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: done
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> for mhr3_
<didrocks> hum not sure :p
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: so calls in and out work, sms in and out work, answer machine works, camera app works those were the critical ones right?
<mhr3_> didrocks, oh come on, i never break anything :)
<ogra_> yeah
<mhr3_> cause i can't ;P
<davmor2> didrocks: also the qmlscene crash is more user facing than the unity8 crash
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks !
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> davmor2: they are the same crash
<didrocks> davmor2: it's d8f8, right?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll have a look after I need to take the mother in law to the hospital.  When I get back I'll look and update the spread sheet
<didrocks> mhr3_: done
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks!
<mhr3_> didrocks, ty
<didrocks> yw :)
 * didrocks did a backup of the spreadsheet
<didrocks> in case we have reverts
<Mirv> was there something else needed besides an empty merge proposal to get a package built? ie. I'm getting "No new useful revision published compared to dest"
<Mirv> now that I finally arrived at the first CI Train package that actually didn't need a last minute patch
<didrocks> Mirv: you have to use "force rebuild" if nothing new from the distribution
<Mirv> didrocks: right, ok
<sil2100> Saviq, mhr3: lemme see
<sil2100> Ah, done already?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, we yanked didrocks's chain ;)
 * didrocks completes the bill and send to Saviq
<sil2100> ;D
 * didrocks goes for a run
<thostr_> silo 3 can be published
<sil2100> thostr_: checking :)
<sil2100> thostr_: there's no test plan for those - where are those packages used?
<thostr_> sil2100: showing icons in dash
<thostr_> sil2100: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/thumbnailer
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: kgunn: I'm waiting for UI Toolkit fix still, but after that I'd be in the situation that the Qt 5.2 landing would clash with Mir 0.1.6 landing since I'd like to land unity-mir to the Qt 5.2 Landing PPA. should I try to postpone unity-mir compiling (not much depends), ie. will you try to land Mir before Qt?
<Laney> Who put "(currently blocked by landing-002)" in D45?
<Laney> which is landing-002 itself...
<sil2100> Not me
<sil2100> But remember that the spreadsheet could have been reverted
<sil2100> So it might not have up-to-date info
<davmor2> didrocks: so the qmlscene crash is the d8f8 issue and is noticeable it is also the thing that is likely fowling up the autopilot tests.  However if I'm playing the ignore game on that the image is looking pretty stable currently other wise :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm going to run a test on the web-browser too and see if that is the same issue give me 5
<Laney> sil2100: I don't understand how it would ever have made sense to have that there though
<Laney> Anyway
<Laney> If someone has time I'd appreciate a double and triple check of the manual tests I asked for in that cell
<sil2100> Laney: maybe it was depending on a landing that was previously in landing-002? No idea
<Mirv> Saviq: ok to lock unity-api for Qt 5.2 landing? ie. I'd make an empty MP to land to the Qt 5.2 silo
<Mirv> rsalveti: (sergiusens not online) locking qtubuntu* for Qt 5.2 silo landing too, can be undone for urgent pre-Qt-5.2 landings
<ogra_> Mirv, both on vac ... (sergio til end of the week iirc, ricardo only today)
<ogra_> he needs to do his civil duty of "sambaing" today :)
<Mirv> so, no objections heard :)
<Mirv> oh, there's that
<davmor2> didrocks: okay so of the 3 crashes I have the signon browser is the only one that is different so I'm filing that bug, the qmlscene and unity8 ones are both d8f8
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  May I request an other reconfiguration? Now I seem to have the winning combo and order
<sil2100> bzoltan1: sure
<ogra_> ZITK lottery ?
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> *UITK
<ogra_> "find the winning combo" :)
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: verrry funny :)
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> bzoltan1: so first that landing, then the Qt 5.2 fixing branch and lockdown of UI Toolkit?
<bzoltan1> Mirv: deal
<ogra_> look at that ... making money in the lottery and immediately start making deals with it
<ogra_> *g*
<bzoltan1> ogra_: but see the attitude... I am still working with you guys
<ogra_> haha
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I would not leave you guys even if I would win a trackload of money :D
<ogra_> heh, same here ... would be boring
<sil2100> thostr_: almost done, will publish in a few moments (looks fine so far)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW). SPREADSHEET IS IN HELL MODE, REASK ON THIS CHANNEL I CASE OF SPREADSHEET REV
<popey> Afternoon
<Saviq> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: does that look familiar? random problem? http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/351/console
<cjwatson> Mirv: are you still looking for core-dev review of landing #420?
<cjwatson> (qml-friends)
<Mirv> cjwatson: no, "in citrain" means it was moved to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc#gid=0 and handled via that
<cjwatson> ok
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: ok I'm now stuck since I'm getting an error with prepare-silo every time
<cjwatson> Does anyone have a test plan for click-update-manager?
<sil2100> Mirv: let me look
<popey> didrocks: davmor2 noticed a problem with #219 where you can't tap on search in the dash?
<sil2100> Mirv: did you make sure you have only merge requests in the MP's?
<popey> didrocks: davmor2 it pulls down the indicators, you can't bring up the search box
<sil2100> Mirv: I usually saw this error when there was a branch link instead of an MP in the list
<cjwatson> It would be pretty nice not to have to try to construct one armed only with the emulator
<sil2100> Mirv: or one of the merge requests disappeared
<sil2100> Mirv: so, what I would say: browse through all the merge requests and make sure all are MR's and all work ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: you can see the list of branches on the line 24
<Mirv> sil2100: that was my thought too, but I didn't spot any non-merge urls
<Mirv> sil2100: disappeared!
<Mirv> sil2100: thank you, I found something
<Mirv> still weird _where_ it stopped, but I'm trying once again
<Mirv> hmm hmm..
<sil2100> hm?
<popey> possible regression... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1287710
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287710 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot open app scope search in #219 on mako" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> sil2100: PEBKAC
<Mirv> sil2100: pressing "Esc" after editing the MP field :D
<sil2100> ;D
<didrocks> popey: popey "wfm"
<popey> didrocks: set an alarm and have bluetooth on
<popey> so you fill the indicator area
<didrocks> bluetooth was already on
<didrocks> setting up an alarm
<mhr3> sil2100, silo 10 rdy to publish
<didrocks> popey: still ok when I tap "search"
 * popey added a pic to the bug
<didrocks> popey: ah, I don't have a sim card
<didrocks> so you have one more indicator than I
<popey> ah
<didrocks> popey: this is a regression from latest image for sure?
<ogra_> you could install ofono-phonesim-autostart ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: and have crashers? :p
<popey> i use search all the time, so it's a regression from the last one I tested which was #216
<popey> i could remove the SIM ☻
<ogra_> didrocks, well, it gives you a 3G indicator ...
<ogra_> with awesome signal too :)
<didrocks> popey: can you bisect the issue?
<popey> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI ^
<popey> yeah, problem goes away if I remove the sim (and thus lose an indicator)
<Saviq> didrocks, hmm interesting
<Saviq> popey, we'll have a look
<popey> k
<ogra_> nothing in the 219 changes really indicates towards any indicator change
<Saviq> or unity8, for that matter...
<popey> i may not have had a fully loaded indicator area in previous images
<Saviq> must be earlier
<popey> so will go back
<popey> when was the last unity or indicator change?
<Saviq> popey, it should work regardless - the overflow indicators hide under the "search" label
<ogra_> unity7 (unity-services) changed ... does that define the padding around indicators or some such ?
<popey> they dont Saviq
<popey> oh, maybe they do
<Saviq> popey, I understand, just saying that indicators (should) have no impact on this
<Saviq> popey, unity8 release was 02.28
<didrocks> popey: no unity8 FOR QUITE A WHILE
<didrocks> ooopss
<didrocks> ECAPSLOCK :p
<Saviq> not really
<popey> OKAY!
<didrocks> ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, Friday
<Saviq> didrocks, so quite recently
<popey> bah! reboot and its working now ⍨
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, was working on #116 for popey though
<didrocks> ah, maybe just random though
<ogra_> 116 ?
<ogra_> thats months old
<didrocks> 216
<didrocks> grrr :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> 2016
<didrocks> we should use modulo 10
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> and be done
<didrocks> :)
<Saviq> ok, I'll check this out when the current AP run is done
<popey> well, I can't even reproduce it now!
<didrocks> popey: you didn't press strongly enough the first time!
 * popey pushes his phone through the desk
<sil2100> PUSH IT
<ogra_> PU SHIT ?
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Why is everyone acting today as if it was Friday?!
<didrocks> snow in the air maybe?
 * didrocks looks at the weather plan for next Friday…
<didrocks> sun and 18°C! ok, no snow I guess ;)
<ogra_> yeah, similar here
<sil2100> Winter is coming...
<didrocks> fortunately, it's still winter :)
<ogra_> 11-12h sun on the weekend is the forecast here
<ogra_> 12-14C°
<davmor2> popey: works here fresh install
<Saviq> uh oh
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, retaking a snapshot/backup of the spreadsheet
<Saviq> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on Notification.iconSource failed: u'' == dbus.String(u'', variant_level=1)
<sil2100> Oh noes
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> Too bad the statuses don't seem to be refreshed
<Mirv> didrocks: any comment on that if Mir or Qt 5.2 will go in first, ie. do I need to postpone locking down unity-mir?
<didrocks> Mirv: you should talk with kgunn, but I guess it will make sense to have a Mir release beforehand
<didrocks> (which is itself blocked on the dbus-ccp one)
<didrocks> sil2100: no status refresh?
<didrocks> sil2100: should I try to run it manually?
<kgunn> Mirv: yeah, it would be nice to get a mir rel out...
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah I highighted kgunn before too
<didrocks>   return metadataSheet.getRange("siloMatrix");
<didrocks> sil2100: seems it's failing on that ^
<Mirv> didrocks: kgunn: ok, I'll postpone unity-mir then to the extent possible to give more time to land mir today/tomorrow etc
<didrocks> sil2100: and of course, we have the range existing…
<sil2100> geh
<didrocks> davmor2: any news on the crash retrace? is it d8f8?
<Saviq> popey, can't repro whatever I do - tried to force overflow on desktop by squashing the window, everything worked as expected still
<Saviq> popey, agree to mark incomplete?
<popey> Saviq: ya
<Saviq> popey, good thing is it's going away from the panel anyway
<davmor2> didrocks: so the unity8 one is and the qmlscene one is, I posted earlier.  Unfortunately my phone got a bit screwed (My own doing, tryingf to find a browser that I could submit the bug with from the cli)  so I flashed fresh I'll copy across the crash file in a second and retry
<didrocks> davmor2: ok ;) keep us posted as it seems the crash is impacting the user
<didrocks> davmor2: try to get some information on the frequency on those qmlscene crashes
<davmor2> didrocks: once I file this bug I will as I can clean down the system and then watch the /var/crash dir and see when it triggers
<didrocks> davmor2: sure ;)
<popey> Saviq: yay!
<Saviq> didrocks, which image did autopilot get upgraded on?
<didrocks> Saviq: latest of latest
<didrocks> why?
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm checking whether http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/219:20140304:20140304/6967/unity8/848175/ could be caused by that
<didrocks> Saviq: don't you think it's caused by a crash (and so empty answers from autopilot being given back)?
<didrocks> as     os.killpg(self._notify_proc.pid, signal.SIGTERM)
<didrocks> OSError: [Errno 3] No such process
<Saviq> didrocks, that's only for the notify process, not unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, i.e. unity8 didn't crash there
<didrocks> oh
<Saviq> didrocks, only the helper
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> Saviq: so yeah, it contains the new AP
<didrocks> (119)
 * Saviq flashes 218
<Saviq> didrocks, 219
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> but but but
<didrocks> I will never get to add a 2 instead of a 1
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> never again
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm not sure if I'll make it for the evening meeting today! We have to drive to the vet to see a specific doctor, depends on how long it will take
<sil2100> I would say it's 50-50
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, keep us posted
<bzoltan1> sil2100: Mirv: the UITK is built and tested -> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/46/console
<mhr3> didrocks, how much frozen is the qt stuff? could we land new unity-scopes-shell?
<didrocks> mhr3: if it's not in the Qt bucket yet (check with Mirv, but if you don't know, it should be no), it's a yes
<Mirv> mhr3: unity-scopes-shell currently below the "done" line: http://pad.ubuntu.com/qt52-dependencies - below meaning I've not yet landed/locked it into Qt 5.2 silo. so be quick :)
<dbarth> sil2100: alex-abreu merged the packaging fixes in his branch,so can i kindly ask for a reconfig of silo 005
<mhr3> didrocks, Mirv, cool, thx
<dbarth> sil2100: also i' ve updated the test plan and re-ran that yesterday for silo 001 (the html5 stuff) and i think it' s ready for landing now
<dbarth> sil2100: is that open on the image landing front?
<sil2100> dbarth: reconfiguring in a moment!
<sil2100> bzoltan1: thanks, will take care of that ;)
<dbarth> ok
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  hehe... take it behind the building, put it on its knees and "take care of it" :D
<sil2100> dbarth: regarding 001, I think it's open, we'll try double-testing and landing this then ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan1: oh my! How come it's not Friday today?!
<bzoltan1> sil2100: it should be :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: that's fine
<rsalveti> ogra_: didrocks: how are we looking today?
<ogra_> rsalveti, still crashy on the ofono front
<rsalveti> any other script we're missing?
<ogra_> beyond that a good bunch of qmlscene crashes
<ogra_> rsalveti, dial-number ...
<rsalveti> awe: ^^
<rsalveti> guess we can easily fix it as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, but I tested against an old imge ... these tracebacks were always there
<rsalveti> but as I said, they are not problems
<rsalveti> exactly
<rsalveti> I believe apparmor is ignoring python 2 crashes
<awe> ogra_, on the ofono front, or the phonesim front?
<rsalveti> ops
<rsalveti> apport
<awe> there's a diff
<ogra_> there are three bugs open now and we decided that we will just ignore the crash for now
<awe> when is pitti back?
<ogra_> doesnt really make sense to hide them, pitti needs to fix the tests
<awe> ack
<Saviq> didrocks, asac, bug #1287727
<ubot5> bug 1287727 in autopilot-qt (Ubuntu) "REGRESSION libautopilot-qt_20140303 causes a unity8 test failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287727
<ogra_> let me check for the bug numbers, xnox filed one for each issue
<didrocks> Saviq: I think I'll revert the whole bucket
<mhr3> didrocks, silo for 51 pls? or maybe i should just add it to 50?
<rsalveti> ogra_: mako is actually looking quite good
<sil2100> mhr3: lemmewinks
<ogra_> bug 1287659 1287660 1287628
<ubot5> bug 1287659 in apport (Ubuntu) "python2 crash traceback was not caught, yet python3 one was" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287659
<rsalveti> camera-app worked fine as well
<didrocks> rsalveti: regression on autopilot + we are still waiting on the clock app fix. Otherwise, good :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, messaging-app on flo is worrying me though ...
<ogra_> not sure why it misbehaves on both tablets
<ogra_> (btw, botrh tablets dont have the ofono script crashes :) )
<popey> davmor2: open system-settings, tap "accounts" - screen goes black momentarily. then when you press 'back' in "accounts" it goes black again for a while..?
<rsalveti> well, we're just starting to test tablets :-)
<Mirv> bfiller: hi! one remaining test failure popped up in telephony-service: bug #1287619 - the x86 tests run now successfully after the previous fix
<ubot5> bug 1287619 in telephony-service "one telephony-service test failing on armhf only with Qt 5.2.1" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287619
<davmor2> popey: yes it causes the unity8 d8f8 crash if you try swiping while the accounts page is black too :)
<davmor2> popey: I think it is also responsible for the crash in qmlscene too
<popey> davmor2: known bug?
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_: but great, hope we can promote an image today
<rsalveti> and then land qt5.2 tomorrow?
<didrocks> rsalveti: we'll need to have the clock app fix first
<rsalveti> right, do we have someone working on that already?
<didrocks> rsalveti: so I wouldn't be that optimistic, and davmor2 seems to think the qt 5.0 crash impact the user experience
<didrocks> rsalveti: elopio + balloons + upstream
<davmor2> rsalveti: Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, it seems this branch is still not targetting trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/re-enable-tests/+merge/209205
<davmor2> rsalveti: you're a funny man ;)
<rsalveti> well, the crash was always around =\, was just harder to reproduce
<mardy> sil2100: AFAIU, that branch is no longer needed, because it has been merged into the "add-..." one
<rsalveti> because I image we'll get into firefight mode quite heavily with qt5.2
<rsalveti> and maybe promote an image next week :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, but we cant really promote something that crashes in your face all the time
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> backends that die and come back are not a prob, but if the whole shell restarts for you i guess that is one
<didrocks> and apps not starting
<sil2100> mardy: oh
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> dbarth: ^
<davmor2> rsalveti: open 4 apps then open settings, open accounts, add a facebook account, click on back on the accounts page then swipe between the 5 open apps when it gets back to the black accounts page instantaneous crash :
<davmor2> )
<bfiller> Mirv: will look
<mardy> alex-abreu: did I write correctly? ^
<alex-abreu> mardy, ?
<alex-abreu> mardy, ah yes, It has been merged
<mardy> sil2100: ^ :-)
<alex-abreu> mardy, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/add-onlineaccount-support-for-container/revision/437
<davmor2> popey: I'm just digging into the crash files to try and see what can be savaged but feel free to report it, it got late by the time I hit it yesterday
<popey> ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, shell is not going to restart itself
<rsalveti> ogra_: it might fail to start, and take a bit longer to restart because of apport
<rsalveti> but yeah, apps might fail to load, that's more annoying
<ogra_> rsalveti, it always restarts for me if it crashes
<rsalveti> that might be a different crash then
<rsalveti> the one I got was always when starting unity8 (or apps)
<sil2100> bzoltan1: hm, one uitk autopilot test keeps failing with the latest uitk - I get a reproducible failure at ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.gallery.test_buttons.ButtonsTestCase.test_buttons
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033413/
<sil2100> bzoltan1: could you take a look?
<sil2100> Ok, time for lunch
<mhr3> great, spreadsheet blew up
<dbarth> sil2100: the spreadsheet keeps error'ing on me, here is the list of branches in the end: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7033418/
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks, yeah, spreadsheet is dying
<mhr3> sil2100, i had tested pkgs in silo 10, can you publish it?
<sil2100> mhr3: we'll test it, let me note it was 'done'
<sil2100> dbarth: reconfigured
<mhr3> sil2100, wasn't the whole point of this that you don't need to test everything?
<sil2100> mhr3: until we promote, we are in a specific mode where we 'double-test'
<didrocks> Saviq: autopilot and autopilot-qt reverted
<mhr3> sil2100, ok, i see
<didrocks> I didn't revert xpathselect as it's only packaging fixes
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, I'll be done with testing the unity8 silo soon, are we waiting for the revert to test it through and publish?
<didrocks> Saviq: if you can just wait for them to be built in proposed and run the suspicious tests…
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> sil2100: can already counter-sign though ^
<popey> davmor2: bug 1287736
<ubot5> bug 1287736 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings -> Accounts and back shows black screen and 5s delay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287736
<didrocks> seems the spreadsheet went back to normal \o/
<didrocks> but seems some metadata are missing, fixing…
<davmor2> grrrrrrrr I hates apport
<didrocks> Saviq: the indicator-tests MP wasn't in the silo
<didrocks> so I did reupdate the spreadsheet to reflect the backend
<Saviq> didrocks, huh, wonder how that happened - all four were there when I asked for the silo...
<didrocks> Saviq: I guess the spreadsheet reverted in between
<Saviq> didrocks, mhm
<didrocks> Saviq: mhr3: thostr_: bzoltan1: ok, so now the spreadsheet should reflect back the backend state
<didrocks> Saviq: oh no
<didrocks> Saviq: the MP is in
 * didrocks reopened the file
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry for the false alarm :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, that was slightly confusing, thanks :)
<Saviq> didrocks, when can we expect the ap revert to reach proposed?
<didrocks> Saviq: both are built:
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot-qt/1.4+14.04.20140303.is.1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.4+14.04.20140303.is.1.4+14.04.20140219-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> you can grab the .debs if you want
<Saviq> didrocks, why not here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot-qt /
<Saviq> ?
<didrocks> Saviq: it's not published in launchpad yet (see "Last upload")
<mhr3> didrocks, my row 51 disappeared :/ otoh it didn't even have a silo
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, so they're built, but not published in proposed, got it
<didrocks> mhr3: are you sure? I see it here
<didrocks> mhr3: you are on it, no?
<popey> davmor2: can you reproduce bug 1287749
<ubot5> bug 1287749 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Pull down refresh on twitter.com highlights and pops up "copy" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287749
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, it moved then, i had 50 *and* 51
<davmor2> popey: grab some text from a browser open notes or terminal and try to paste
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, I reinserted your line
<Saviq> didrocks, only i386 still https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/i386/libautopilot-qt/1.4+14.04.20140303.is.1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<Saviq> ok ignore
 * Saviq gets lost in LP
<didrocks> ;)
<davmor2> popey: confirmed
<mhr3> didrocks, let's forget about the lost one then, mirv will want to freeze the pkg soon anyway
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, lost one?
<didrocks> mhr3: is there something I didn't readd?
<didrocks> oh, the last of latest?
<didrocks> ok, as you wish :)
<popey> davmor2: ta
<popey> davmor2: just copy/pasted from browser to notes...
<davmor2> popey: hmm okay I'll reboot and try it again
<Saviq> didrocks, confirmed, fixes, silo 009 can be published, assuming you guys can do a round of testing
<davmor2> didrocks: apport/lp hate me more than normal today.  I'll have a go at adding the dbgsym and manually retracing :(
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, maybe cyphermox can help there (hey!) if sil2100 isn't around
<cyphermox> what's up
<didrocks> Saviq: and thanks for the AP head's up
<Saviq> didrocks, means I actually looked at the test results!
 * Saviq feels smug
<didrocks> cyphermox: mind validating line 28?
<didrocks> cyphermox: note that you will see an AP issue in some tests (look at the dashboard)
<didrocks> this was handled with an AP revert
<Saviq> just one test
<Saviq> bug #1287727
<ubot5> bug 1287727 in autopilot-qt (Ubuntu) "REGRESSION libautopilot-qt_20140303 causes a unity8 test failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287727
<didrocks> + the eventual Qt 5.0 crashes :)
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> but that's normal ;)
<cyphermox> I beg to differ
<Saviq> and are flakiness, as opposed to 100% failure rate
<popey> davmor2: bug 1287755
<ubot5> bug 1287755 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can't remove facebook icon from home scope." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287755
<davmor2> popey: I'll have a look in a bit need to retrace this first
<popey> k
<cjwatson> didrocks: so, we're past the ppc64el full-archive rebuild and we have a surplus of builders there, so from our point of view now would be a sensible time to turn on CI Train for that architecture
<cjwatson> didrocks: does anything need to be done from your point of view for that, or is it just a matter of asking webops to reconfigure all the PPAs?
<cjwatson> didrocks: and/or is now a terrible time for some other reason?
<didrocks> cjwatson: if the arch appears on the ppa, it should just detect it (it will ignore failures though, as britney I guess, if not successfully built once first)
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'll prefer doing that in an EU morning if possible
<cjwatson> didrocks: we'll be able to do arm64 soonish as well, but there's about to be a test rebuild there so now isn't a good time for that arch
<didrocks> just in case… you know :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: fair enough, so tomorrow morning?  I can work with webops
<didrocks> cjwatson: that would be perfect, thanks! ;)
<cjwatson> of course anything QTish will fail anyway until 5.2
<cjwatson> Qt, sorry
<didrocks> yeah, but I ignore that case if it didn't succeed once in the archive
<didrocks> (IIRC)
<didrocks> same for britney, right?
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> or, more accurately, proposed-migration only cares about packages not in trusty-proposed if they are currently in trusty
<didrocks> yeah, IIRC, I have the same logic
<davmor2> popey: so facebook gets removed from my n7 with no issues
<davmor2> popey: also only shows in More suggestions
<popey> davmor2: hmm
<popey> davmor2: i have it unremovable on flo and mako #219
<bfiller> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 48 please?
<davmor2> popey: so just worked for me on flo
<popey> hm
<davmor2> popey: meh ignore me I was on the apps scope not the home scope sorry
<popey> heh
<popey> the home scope has a number of hard wired icons, guess they all behave like that
<popey> (I hear home scope is being removed though?)
<davmor2> popey: it will be but I think the big goal is to land qt 5.2.1 first
<ogra_> dude, it is facebook ... what did you expect
<balloons> did we see the no process found errors popping up again on 219?
<didrocks> bfiller: done
<davmor2> didrocks: so this crash looks like it is trying to install a package inorder to report against it could it be that accounts-ui has been dropped but something in the code is depending on it still?
<davmor2> didrocks: Installing extra package signon-ui to get ExecutablePath
<davmor2> signon-ui not accounts sorry I was close
<didrocks> dbarth: mardy: you may be interested into that ^
<bfiller> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<davmor2> didrocks: this is the crasher that trigger the unity8 crash so I'm hoping it might shed some light
<davmor2> didrocks: the retrace still seems to be going so we might be a while
<davmor2> didrocks: it would possibly answer for why apport couldn't submit it
<davmor2> so maybe me and apport can be friends after all :)
<didrocks> hehe, probably :)
<didrocks> keep us posted
<davmor2> didrocks: hopefully once the trace is completed
<davmor2> ev: by the way thanks for posting the how to manually retrace on touch email :) what a god send that has been :)
<davmor2> popey: I have a feeling that the images on the home scope are static for the apps they never change :)
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW). SPREADSHEET IS IN HELL MODE, REASK ON THIS CHANNEL I CASE OF SPREADSHEET REV
* didrocks changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<t1mp> sil2100: hello
<t1mp> I'm looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033413/, and I checked the autopilot deb package from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+packages and the test in that package tests for the correct color, not the incorrect one that gave the error above
<t1mp> sil2100: is it possible to check that ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot_0.1.46+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1_all.deb (173.4 KiB)  was installed in the silo before running the AP tests?
<didrocks> t1mp: hey, note that I reverted the autopilot packages as it created issues for unity8
<didrocks> t1mp: so maybe check first with the revert?
<didrocks> (autopilot and autopilot-qt)
<didrocks> bug #1287727
<t1mp> didrocks: and ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot? in that package (at least) one file has an update which doesn't seem to be there when running the tests
<ubot5> bug 1287727 in autopilot-qt (Ubuntu) "REGRESSION libautopilot-qt_20140303 causes a unity8 test failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287727
<didrocks> t1mp: ah, so maybe something different, we have to wait on sil2100 to see what he tried :)
<didrocks> t1mp: was just a head's up of a possible side-effect of an issue on latest image
<t1mp> didrocks: maybe it does influence something, but I don't know
<t1mp> didrocks: thanks for the heads up :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<popey> davmor2: if you get 5 mins can you confirm bug 1283871
<ubot5> bug 1283871 in mtp (Ubuntu) "Default mount points not suitable for photo import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283871
<davmor2> popey: That I can confirm as the phone is plugged into my desktop :)
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> popey, slacker ...
<ogra_> two clicks more :P
<ogra_> popey, try ln -s DCIM .
<popey> hah
<ogra_> see if that gives you a popup
<davmor2> popey: for added ompf what does the iphone and android do by default/
<davmor2> ? even
<popey> davmor2: the right thing, DCIM
<ogra_> i find the idea awful to have to go to ~/Photos/DCIM/
<popey> android exposes lots of folders over mtp
<popey> DCIM needs to be in the root
<ogra_> well, each of them needs handling in the mtp-server
<popey> right, so I can't just "ln -s Pictures DCIM"
<popey> it needs to be done in mtp-server
<ogra_> cyphermox, could mtp-server "present" ~/Photos as /DCIM to the PC ?
<davmor2> didrocks: so after waiting ages I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033853/ and no pigging closer to a retrace
<didrocks> davmor2: seems you don't have a stable wifi
<didrocks> davmor2: so, this stacktrace doesn't have d8f8, still unsure :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I do my wifi is most stable  :(
<ogra_> didrocks, why would his out of disk error cause wifi issues ?
<ogra_> he simply has no space on disk
<davmor2> didrocks: no this had no d8f8 but was the thing that triggered the d8f8 for me so thought it might be useful to get
<didrocks> ogra_: out of disk? I misread I guess
<didrocks> which is the issue with having 100 pings :p
<didrocks> (just looked at the end)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> write (28: No space left on device) [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<davmor2> didrocks: pfff only a 100 you aren't in enough demand should be upto a 1000 by now at least ;)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> davmor2: see what ogra_ told you? are you in rw mode? ^
<davmor2> didrocks: has left the room due to ping DDOS
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: nope .writable_image is in place
<ogra_> yeah, i guess you just ran out of space on the system.img
<ogra_> it only has 500MB free
<davmor2> let me try something now I know the package is wrong I'll try uploading against an unknown package and see if daisy can handle things
<sil2100> Yesss! SAAFEE
<sil2100> Made it on time for the meeting \o/
<t1mp> sil2100: I'll need you also
<t1mp> sil2100: for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033413/
<t1mp> sil2100: do you have time now, or after your meeting?
<sil2100> t1mp: still some time, let me do it ;)
<sil2100> t1mp: so hm hm
<sil2100> t1mp: what do you need me to test/do?
<t1mp> sil2100: can you verify that the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot package from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+packages was installed before the tests were executed?
<t1mp> sil2100: so check the version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot in the silo?
<elopio> ping doanac`: I need help with this qt5.2 job. I added all the packages and test suites to the parameters, but some tests are still not being run.
<t1mp> s/silo/device where it failed?
<sil2100> t1mp: Setting up ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot (0.1.46+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1) ... <- this is the version in the silo, so yes, it seems to be installed
<doanac`> elopio: let me take a look
<doanac`> elopio: can you share the link
<elopio> doanac`: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-07/55/
<sil2100> t1mp: let me try re-running now on a clean system
<t1mp> sil2100: in the silo, can you locate test_buttons.py from that package and see what's on line 32?
<elopio> doanac`: thanks. I'm missing the tests for online accounts ui, ubuntu system settings, ubuntu terminal and ubuntu weather.
<sil2100> t1mp: will do, let me check on the device
<t1mp> sil2100: ok, thanks
<ralsina_> didrocks: can I get a silo for row 55?
<sil2100> ralsina_: looking
<sil2100> ralsina_: assigining
<didrocks> ralsina_: please think about pinging all names as /topic (for the right TZ :p)
<sil2100> Yessssssssss, spreadsheet seems fixed now, yay
<ralsina_> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thx
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<ralsina_> thanks sil2100
<doanac`> elopio: look here: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-07/55/consoleText
<sil2100> t1mp: so, color=[174, 167, 159, 255], icon=None, text="Call")), is in line 32 on my device and in the package from the silo
<doanac`> at the end: "Build timed out (after 180 minutes). Marking the build as failed."
<doanac`> it couldn't run the last few tests, you need a longer timeout for the job
<t1mp> sil2100: ok that is what it should be. I don't understand where the failure comes from then
<sil2100> seb128: assigning silo for you as well
<t1mp> sil2100: that line used to be  color=[0, 0, 0, 255], icon=None, text="Call")), in older versions of the test. So I thought that caused the failure
<ogra_> doanac`, could we get logs from ~/.cache/upstart/ for dialer and messaging app tests ?
<sil2100> oh
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<ogra_> i was debugging a dialer-app issue today and that would have been helpful to have
<doanac`> ogra_: i think we pull everything under ~/.cache/upstart/ after every run. let me double check
<didrocks> davmor2: time to join?
<doanac`> elopio: we use 300 minutes for our daily image testing rather than 180
<t1mp> sil2100: the deb seems to have two instances of test_buttons.py. For python 2.7 and python3. are they both correct?
<seb128> sil2100, hum, it says I got silo 13 but the content of that tab is wrong, it lists the libindicator change that landed earlier today?
<sil2100> t1mp: oh, wait, let me check!
<seb128> sil2100, did you copy the wrong line?
<elopio> doanac`: ahh, makes sense now.
<sil2100> seb128: I didn't copy anything, it should have been done automatically, wait
<seb128> sil2100, it took the l52 mp and not the l54 one
<doanac`> ogra_: here's what we do: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh#L88
<doanac`> i think that's what you are wanting isn't it?
<sil2100> aaah, wait!
<elopio> doanac`: I don't see a way to configure the timeout.
<davmor2> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH fsking LP let me submit a bug from w3m
<sil2100> t1mp: craaap, actually, my problem is invalid
<doanac`> elopio: its in the job configuration. its not a parameter
<elopio> doanac`: found it! thank you.
<sil2100> t1mp: I could have seen that coming, I guess I have UITK in ~/autopilot from running click tests, so it was using the old tests most probably...
<doanac`> elopio: np, reading log files is a bit of black magic
<t1mp> sil2100: ahh ok. so if you wipe that all the tests should pass? :)
<sil2100> t1mp, bzoltan1: re-running the UITK tests now during the meeting ;/
<elopio> doanac`: one more question. Is there a way to add two ppas to the run?
<t1mp> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> t1mp: yeah, I guess so ;p Sorry for bothering you guys!
<sil2100> It's been the nth time this happened to be the problem
<seb128> sil2100, let me know when you can look at why silo 13 has wrong content
<doanac`> elopio: yes. if you do a space separated list for the "PPA" parameter I think it will work
<elopio> doanac`: that's good. I'll try.
<t1mp> sil2100: is it still in landing-4? the spreadsheet shows something else there now
<ev> davmor2: you're most welcome. Glad I could help
<t1mp> sil2100: perhaps you should automatically rm -rf ~/autopilot before testing
<sil2100> t1mp: right, normally I'm doing that... it's in the silo, the spreadsheet got reverted so some stuff might have gone missing (we'll re-add those)
<sil2100> seb128: so, I'm looking at that now... and google spreadsheets are acting strangely
<sil2100> seb128: all is ok on the backend side, the metadata also is set correctly but google script still maps the wrong line
<sil2100> I tried re-running the script but it's the same
<sil2100> Aaaah
<sil2100> I think I know what's wrong
<sil2100> didrocks: bug ^
<sil2100> Fixing that
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: fixed the issue on the google scripts side
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> what was it?
<sil2100> seb128: so, didrocks added an additional header to the spreadsheet with some useful information, but the scripts were unaware about its existance - so stuff was offset by those 2 new rows
<sil2100> Calculating the position of landings incorrectly
<didrocks> argh, I did miss that?
<didrocks> I tried to grep for offset
<didrocks> where was it?
<seb128> sil2100, weird, the header was already there this morning but the previous silo I got during the days were not shifted
<seb128> I wonder if other tables didn't get what they order :p
<sil2100> didrocks: in findLineReference()
<sil2100> didrocks: there was a return i + 1; normally (as we were skipping the column names), now it needs to be + 3 ;)
<didrocks> argh, ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> I need to fix that
<sil2100> seb128: hm hm ;p The b0rken spreadsheet might have been doing some magic
<dbarth> sil2100: hey; anything we can do about silo-001? It's done and tested and i have re-run the test plan; is that blocked for landing?
<sil2100> dbarth: hi! Most probably robru-sick will take care of it today still, so I hope it will be landed today
<dbarth> ok, will harass him (gently ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<dbarth> robru-sick: o/
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1287208
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287208 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-device-flash doesn't remove the .writable_image flag" [Undecided,New]
<robru-sick> dbarth, yeah, I meant to look at it yesterday but ran out of time. it's my top priority today
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_, cyphermox: so, when will you guys kick an image? ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, once unity8 is in
<robru-sick> cgoldberg, please merge silo 12
<t1mp> sil2100: what will happen with zoltan's landing request? If it passes all the tests will it automatically be included in the image?
<ogra_> sil2100, was published into proposed 2min ago ... i guess within the next hour we can fire up a build
<robru-sick> ogra_, cyphermox: are we kicking an image shortly? when?
<ogra_> sil2100, if it isnt there at 19:30 (in 1h) i'll just start the build
<robru-sick> ogra_, oh, within an hour, nice ;-)
<cgoldberg> robru-sick, yup.. just clicked merge/clean
<robru-sick> cgoldberg, thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks ;)
<ogra_> ppc seems to take some time for building, not sure it will make it in time
<didrocks> cgoldberg: see the email though, we had to revert AP
<ogra_> (not sure if promoting is blocked by ppc for it)
<dbarth> robru-sick: thanks; 001 is ready, and i'm re-testing 005 with the packaging fixes mardy made; should be done within half an hour
<robru-sick> dbarth, ok great
<cgoldberg> didrocks, reading now. I'll add unity8 tests to our plan
<robru-sick> i can do that one next
<cjwatson> ogra_: there's a queue, but only seven minutes.  do I need to score something up?  don't know how much difference it'll make
<didrocks> cgoldberg: thanks, so be aware I had to revert autopilot-qt/autopilot. don't feel obliged to merge the changelog revert, just work on a fix :)
<didrocks> and we'll reland it
<cjwatson> ah, unity8.  scored up, made five minutes' difference (allegedly)
<ogra_> cjwatson, LP says 1min atm
<cjwatson> yeah, it was 6min before I rescored
<cgoldberg> didrocks, ok.. will do
<didrocks> thx
<ogra_> yeah., that would have been ok too
<ogra_> it only takes 10min to build or so
<cjwatson> the powerpc queue estimates are unreliable, because we have two dog-slow builders, one reasonable one, and one very very quick one
<ogra_> (on x86 at least)
<cjwatson> LP isn't *that* smart about this, it makes the general assumption that all the builders are about the same
<cjwatson> for a given architecture
<ogra_> heh
<balloons> ping doanac
<cjwatson> ogra_: dep-wait, and now that I actually look, there are no unity8/powerpc binaries in trusty anyway so it doesn't matter
<ogra_> ah, cool, yeah, as i said above i wasnt sure if it is a blocker at all
<robru-sick> dbarth, ok sorry about the delay, just published silo 1 (had to do some independent verification)
<ogra_> yay, unity8 was just copied ... waiting for the publisher now
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<t1mp> sil2100: for me the AP tests failed also after merging all the MRs that we are trying to land http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034340/
<sil2100> robru-sick: I'm almost done testing UITK, so I should be ok
<sil2100> t1mp: here all UITK tests went fine
<robru-sick> sil2100, great
<t1mp> sil2100: heh.. I ran the tests remotely on a maguro device. I don't have a way to check if there's an ~/autopilot there so maybe it has the same problem?
<t1mp> not maguro, nexus4
<sil2100> t1mp: it might be, especially if you ran any click app tests before - click apps by default download lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit's autopilot
<t1mp> sil2100: yeah,   File "/home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/gallery/test_buttons.py", line 57, in test_buttons
<sil2100> t1mp: and AP has a priority for things in ~/autopilot
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I'm still finishing running all other AP tests
<davmor2> ogra_: is that a concise enough response do you think? On the landing email?
<sil2100> It takes some time
<ogra_> davmor2, perfect !
<davmor2> \o/
<ogra_> === Image 220 Building ===
<robru-sick> ogra_, if the image build has already started, does that mean it's safe to hit publish on some things now? (eg, is it guaranteed that image building won't include packages released after the image build begins?)
<ogra_> robru-sick, give it 20-30 min, then it is safe
<robru-sick> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> hmm,no G+ post from didrocks today
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<cjwatson> Would anyone be able to run through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/click on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+packages for me?  I've been trying on the armhf emulator, but I'm getting failures that seem to have nothing to do with click itself - for instance having trouble downloading anything - and I think they're to do with the emulator setup
<cjwatson> (the network seems to work in the emulator in general, before you ask, I just can't get it to download apps)
<cjwatson> and occasional keyboard hangs which are incredibly frustrating
<ogra_> robru-sick, go wild (if you didnt already)
<robru-sick> ogra_, thanks!
<robru-sick> Saviq, please merge silo 9. thanks
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, I just published silo 14.
<ogra_> === Image 220 DONE ===
<sil2100> cyphermox: hello! Can you ACK a packaging diff for me?
<sil2100> cyphermox: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/28/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe you can help? ^ :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: ack
<cyphermox> you need to give us time to look at it :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: you mean, ACKed ;) ?
<cyphermox> yeah, it's fine
<sil2100> cyphermox: ah, thought you were AFK ;p
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> Ok, time for me to EOD, see you tomorrow!
<bfiller> robru-sick: thanks
<robru-sick> bfiller, you're welcome
<kgunn> doanac`: hey there...do you guys help at all with ppa buids ?
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/+recipe/mir-dev-daily
<kgunn> i've got unexplainable failures...
<kgunn> at least, this same branch our ci runs & passes...
<kgunn> feel free to punt me away...i just need to be punted to someone
<doanac`> kgunn: that's a little out of my realm, but we've got LP members on the team.
<doanac`> Ursinha: you have any ideas^^^ ?
<kgunn> doanac`: thanks much
<kgunn> fwiw, local build & tests don't fail either
<bfiller> robru-sick: silo-003 tested and ready to be released
<cjwatson> kgunn: It may be relevant that virtualised PPAs run (unfortunately, still) on the hardy kernel
<cjwatson> kgunn: I bet it'd do better in a devirt PPA
<kgunn> cjwatson: ah man...probably it
<cjwatson> kgunn: (e.g. a ci-train silo)
<cgoldberg> cyphermox, what do we need to do to get Autopilot back in a silo for landing?
<cgoldberg> it was reverted earlier
<kgunn> cjwatson: how do i obtain that capability ?
<cjwatson> kgunn: I think there should be someone on your team who's had CI Train training?  I haven't myself
<kgunn> cjwatson: well i have...however
<cjwatson> kgunn: But here is probably the right place to ask ... just not me :)
<kgunn> you can't get a silo if your blocked
<kgunn> due to someone else already having a project lock
<kgunn> plus...i want this to build frequently for some testing purpose
<cjwatson> kgunn: It's possible to ask webops for a devirtualised PPA, but it is important to keep the number of builds in such PPAs to a minimum as we have different resource constraints
<cjwatson> I don't think it would be acceptable to have one with frequent test builds
<kgunn> cjwatson: thanks for the hot tip....what's considered frequent ?
<cjwatson> You could always test-build locally?
<kgunn> like maybe a few a week
<cjwatson> It's a bit fuzzy.  What sort of total cumulative build time per week are you looking at?
<cjwatson> FWIW the underlying problem with PPAs is https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=62272
<kgunn> cjwatson: cool...so someone's working on fixing
<cjwatson> ... eventually
<cjwatson> it's been a long road
<cjwatson> I heard a rumour that elmo is on the case at this point
<robru-sick> bfiller, ok, published silo 3
<cyphermox> cgoldberg: is it still in the spreadsheet?
<cgoldberg> cyphermox, yea.. line 23
<bfiller> robru-sick: silo needed for line 57 when you have a moment
<robru-sick> bfiller, alright, you got silo 12. also please merge silo 3
<bfiller> robru-sick: done, thanks
<robru-sick> bfiller, thank you
<robru-sick> bzoltan1, please clean silo 4
<cyphermox> cgoldberg: please apply the changes in distro (the revert), and a revert for the revert, on a new spreadsheet entry
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<balloons> ping cihelp
<fginther> balloons, pong
<balloons> fginther, click builders offline atm? I'm seeing these nodes as offline http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/trusty/?
<fginther> balloons, what needs to be built? those nodes are supposed to be offline when not in use
<balloons> fginther, ahh.. kind of weird.. my apologies then
<balloons> fginther, I was building calc app
<fginther> balloons, I did notice that the target machine type is incorrect for this job. It should work, but it'll just be a little slow. I'll fix it once the current build finishes
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-05
<Mirv> thostr_: hi. I'm looking at indicator-network for Qt 5.2 rebuild, but I notice it has a landing plan on line17. is the "normalize indicator startup" planned to be landed before Qt 5.2 landing?
<Mirv> popey: I still don't see any updates in the DPR branches, so I assume they haven't been tested. I built them now so that if in addition to qt5-beta2 PPA (and optionally landing-006 PPA) you add also ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper , you should get qtubuntu and ubuntu-ui-toolkit with Kaleo's branches for testing
<popey> Mirv: nice one
<didrocks> dbarth_: hey, did you see that all AP tests are failing for online_accounts_ui? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/221:20140305:20140304/6988/online_accounts_ui/
<Mirv> dbarth_: I'm locking libaccounts-qt + signon-* for Qt 5.2 landing, please say if you need to land something urgently to those before Qt 5.2
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll probably land a revert, see ^
<Mirv> didrocks: ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts only? that's not yet in the plan. however signon-ui is, are you planning to revert that too (the whole landing line 4)?
<didrocks> Mirv: the whole line 4 yeah
<didrocks> if we can confirm it's the issue
<Mirv> damn, ok, I'm removing signon-ui from my list for now
<didrocks> Mirv: ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is part of that landing
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try to revert components on line4 and rerun AP test on latest image?
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check that on my UITK-testing device - since my list of all AP tests didn't have that component ;/
 * didrocks writes his revert script meanwhile
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: since I ran all from the testing wiki page, and now I see it is missing ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<sil2100> So I'll do some testing
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, something to add then :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, but as said I wasn't yet plannign to land it (reqs ubuntu-system-settings which reqs UITK which is not yet in)
<didrocks> Mirv: ah ok ;) the "not yet in the plan" -> thought you didn't see it in line 4 :p
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: one of the webapp landing made the desktop ISO unhappy
<seb128> daily failed on
<seb128>  webapp-container : Depends: qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1 (>= 0.3) but it is not installable
<seb128> do you know about that?
<didrocks> ahah! it's the same landing
<didrocks> no, didn't look at that yet
<didrocks> thanks seb128, probably will be the same global revert
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: hum, was it a bad timing?
<didrocks>   Candidat : 0.3+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> like still in proposed?
 * didrocks tries to dist-upgrade
<seb128> that email is from 8:32
<didrocks> hum, weird, I can dist-upgrade happily here
<ogra_`> well, given the state the package seems to be in you probably dont want to :)
<sil2100> hmmm hmmm
<ogra_`> apt AI protects you :)
<didrocks> ogra_`: ahah :)
<didrocks> ogra_`: I don't really use that feature anyway, so if it's broken… :p
<sil2100> I wonder what I'm doing wrong, running online_accounts_ui AP tests here just results in an instant success, says Ran 4 tests in 0.069s but nothing really started on the device o_O
<didrocks> ogra_`: btw, the spreadsheet autoupdate latest proposed an promoted image now (every 5 minutes)
<didrocks> sil2100: urgh, waow :p
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try flashing fresh latest image?
<ogra_`> didrocks, argh, sorry, i forgot to update it
<didrocks> just in case
<sil2100> didrocks: will do ;)
<didrocks> ogra_`: no worry, that was one more insentive to work quietly on that in the morning :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so now I know why the list didn't have online_accounts_ui tests...
<sil2100> didrocks: the online_accounts_ui tests have this in setUp() -> if model() != 'Desktop': return
<ogra_`> beauty !
<didrocks> sil2100: ahah :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so
<sil2100> And in every test
<didrocks> why are they all failing?
<sil2100> Maybe they changed it now, I'm using the version before the release ;)
<sil2100> Let me reflash to latest
<ogra_`> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ogra_`>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/online_accounts_ui/tests/test_online_accounts_ui.py", line 304, in test_create_account_with_form
<ogra_`>     page = self.app.select_single('NoAccountsPage')
<ogra_`> AttributeError: 'OnlineAccountsUiTests' object has no attribute 'app'
<didrocks> sil2100: ah ok
<ogra_`> missing autopilot changes ?
<seb128> shrug
<didrocks> ogra_`: that would sound weird though
<seb128> didrocks, you guys try to hide your screwup behind empty messages?!
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/168350693/webbrowser-app_0.23%2B14.04.20140219-0ubuntu1_0.23%2B14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> seb128: hum?
<seb128> no upload log
<seb128> but that's the issue
<Mirv> FYI locking for Qt 5.2 landing: signon-keyring-extension signon-plugin-oauth2 accounts-qml-module libusermetrics telepathy-ofono address-book-service autopilot-qt indicator-network-prompt libdbusmenu-qt qtorganizer5-eds unity-notifications
<seb128> webbrowser-app is main,  qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1 is not
<ogra_`> didrocks, well it seems to be looking for the system-settings app there ...
<seb128> didrocks, you guys need to Mir the u-s-s stack, good luck :p
<seb128> MIR even
<didrocks> seb128: "our" screwup?
<seb128> whoever acked the landing
<didrocks> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/revision/454
<seb128> that has packaging changes, somebody acked it without checking if the depends are in main?
<didrocks> seb128: this is the rev
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, seems so
<didrocks> seb128: however, the empty message is due to what upstream did…
<didrocks> they touched debian/changelog
<seb128> sorry the "your" was to whoever acked the packaging change
<didrocks> yeah, but it wasn't intended in an empty message though…
<Mirv> FYI locked for Qt 5.2 landing: libaccounts-qt signon unity-scopes-shell ofono-qt qmenumodel
<didrocks> robru-sick: can you tell us who did the packaging ack? (and you missed the Main/Universe check…)
<didrocks> robru-sick: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/31/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> robru-sick: webbrowser-app (in main), depends on qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1 (universe)
<didrocks> robru-sick: that's why the desktop iso is broken
<didrocks> dbarth_: FYI, another reason to revert ^
<didrocks> as we won't be able to put qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1 in main, as it depends on ubuntu-system-settings
<didrocks> and to get that one in main, good luck, a lot of rdepends
<Laney> also
<Laney> it's not covered by the touch FFe
<Laney> so it shouldn't really have been uploaded in the first place :-)
<dbarth_> didrocks: that's a desktop issue,right?
<dbarth_> didrocks: ie for the phone image, we're still using universe'y stuff
<didrocks> dbarth_: there were 2 pings, one desktop, one phone
<didrocks> desktop -> image broken because of the depends
<dbarth_> so we could make that integration specific to touch, and drop support on the desktop
<didrocks> phone -> all AP tests failing
<t1mp> sil2100: was it confirmed yesterday that the failures in UITK tests came from the ~/autopilot?
<sil2100> t1mp: yes
<dbarth_> didrocks: which ap tests?
<t1mp> sil2100: ok, thanks
<didrocks> 09:51:10   didrocks | dbarth_: hey, did you see that all AP tests are failing for online_accounts_ui?
<t1mp> sil2100: it is a "detail" that is easily overlooked when checking the logs
<didrocks>                     | http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/221:20140305:20140304/6988/online_accounts_ui/
<sil2100> t1mp: all tests seemed fine so I published UITK ;)
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^
<t1mp> sil2100: thanks :)
<dbarth_> mardy: see the ap test reports above? ^^
<dbarth_> mardy: can you investigate why that suddenly fails?
<sil2100> dbarth_: in the previous versions of online_accounts_ui all tests were simply disabled for touch
<seb128> dbarth_, you want to get webapps out of desktop?
<sil2100> dbarth_: did you guys re-enable them now?
 * bzoltan hugs sil2100
<dbarth_> seb128: no, just the online account integration
<dbarth_> seb128: while we resolve the big universe vs main problem (if ever, i'm not so keen on landing that on an LTS right now)
<dbarth_> sil2100: not that I know of, since they were blocked on a mir issue
<dbarth_> sil2100, didrocks: feel free to revert for now, and we'll sort this out today
<seb128> dbarth_, you can't disable it for desktop and keep it for touch, they are the same source
<didrocks> dbarth_: yeah, doing that as we speak, just trying to ensure the AP failures are due to latest landing
<didrocks> sil2100: joining?
<sil2100> Ah
<dbarth_> seb128: using a conditional build
<Laney> they are the same build
<seb128> dbarth_, you can't, that's the same source
<didrocks> dbarth_: it's one source, it's the same
<seb128> dbarth_, the build-depends need to be in main
<didrocks> anyway, let's revert and sort that
<dbarth_> oh the dependency
<didrocks> seeing the number of things to revert in one shot (the whole transaction), I need to finish my script
<mardy> dbarth_, didrocks: I'll check why the tests fail; I didn't change them recently, though
<dbarth_> mardy: it may just be the same mir/ui issue with the helper
<popey> Saviq: font size of the header in the dash is smaller, is that a desired change?
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I'll also lock appmenu* for Qt 5.2 landing next
<dbarth_> mardy: at least we need to know if there's something suddenly horribly broken on the phone, or if that's the same false positive
<dbarth_> mardy: then, we have another kind of horrible problem with the dependencies stretched between main and universe
<dbarth_> :/
<mardy> dbarth_: no, here it looks like the code is broken: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/221:20140305:20140304/6988/online_accounts_ui/855302/
<mardy> dbarth_: yes, I read that; I guess we need to #ifdef the code which integrates with OA
<dbarth_> mardy: not even, the dependency can't be conditional, it's 0 or 1
<popey> Saviq: http://imgur.com/VJhDsby  (left phone is #194, right phone is latest)
<dbarth_> mardy: can you check what changed in the python glue?
<mardy> dbarth_: I think we need to remove the dependency, and make webbrowser app attempt to talk to OA, and fail gracefully if it's not there
<mardy> dbarth_: sure
<dbarth_> mardy: ah i see, runtime resolution, better, if you can resolve the underlying build dependency issue
<t1mp> sil2100: I think we need to automate removing /home/phablet/autopilot otherwise this problem will come back
<dbarth_> mardy: cause i guess that you can't build for main with a universe dependency, so you need to embrak the headers or dbus interface definition somehow
<sil2100> t1mp: right, I mentioned this on the Testing wiki, but yeah... even I keep forgetting about that
<mardy> dbarth_: the dependency is in the QML code: we can put all the OA stuff behind a Loader element; if the OA module is not installed, the loading will fail (gracefully)
<mardy> dbarth_: so we could then remove the dependency from debian/control
<Laney> didrocks: can you make sure the FFe is communicated to people doing publishing?
<dbarth_> ok
<mardy> dbarth_: the OA module is installed on unity8 anyway
<Laney> how it doesn't cover everything under train
<t1mp> sil2100: can't we simply add rm -rf /home/phablet/autopilot to the script that fetches packages from the ppa before running the tests?
<popey> Saviq: related to bug 1276173 ?
<ubot5> bug 1276173 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tightening widget visuals aka. Compact widgets" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276173
<cjwatson> didrocks: so are we good to enable ppc64el in citrain now, if I go feed webops the instructions?
<cjwatson> namely
<cjwatson> ppc64el = lp.processors.getByName(name="ppc64el")
<cjwatson> for archive in lp.people["ci-train-ppa-service"].ppas:
<cjwatson>     archive.enableRestrictedProcessor(processor=ppc64el)
<didrocks> Laney: oh, this was MORE than communicated
<didrocks> Laney: as the Main vs Universe checking :/
<Laney> heheh
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, sounds good to me
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'll keep on eye on it
<Saviq> popey, you mean the header misalignment? yeah, probably
<popey> Saviq: no, font size has changed
<ogra_`> Saviq, looks like a wanted UITK change from Kaleo
<Saviq> popey, yeah, that's what I meant, and yes it was a wanted change
<mardy> jibel: hi! I want to add the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts autopilot tests as autopkgtest; can you point me at some other package I can use as example?
<Saviq> we need to adapt to it
<Saviq> although it's weird I'm not seeing it on my phone...
<Saviq> ah probably uitk not rebuilt in qt5-beta2
<jibel> mardy, any package listed on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/
<Laney> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<didrocks> mardy: dbarth_: please update your tests procedure to ask to run those tests on the phone and desktop :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm wondering if I can add a comment about landing after Qt 5.2 to line 6, since I guess it's not related to getting a promoted image done?
<Mirv> (similar to line 17 that was already agreed)
<jibel> mardy, for autopkgtest with autopilot, I think autopilot-gtk is a good starting point.
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-autopilot-gtk
<Mirv> psivaa: did you have the crasher link to look at?
<psivaa> Mirv: ohh i posted that in the ho.. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/118/artifact/clientlogs/dropping_letters_app/
<Mirv> psivaa: ah I guess I didn't see it there
<Mirv> thank you
<psivaa> Mirv: yw
<sil2100> Mirv: line 6, let me see that
<sil2100> Mirv: right
<sil2100> Mirv: you can add the comment ;)
<cjwatson> OK, CI Train is building on ppc46el now
<cjwatson> ppc64el, even
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<cjwatson> Will probably only affect new uploads, not existing ones
<tvoss> cjwatson, just completed pass one through your epic click mp :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, now coffee and after that pass two
<cjwatson> I shall wait in trepidation
<cjwatson> grouper builds are still limping along, yes?
<ogra_`> yep
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> who removed the MPs from landing 4?
<didrocks> whoever did it, can you restore please?
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson :)
<dbarth_> didrocks: +1, and adding an autopackage test as well
<didrocks> thx
<Mirv> psivaa: I filed bug #1288168 but seems fairly identical to the earlier #1284581
<ubot5> bug 1288168 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in IsSymbol()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288168
<sil2100> uuuuu
<Mirv> ie somewhere deep inside v8
<psivaa> Mirv: ok, thanks. I dint see v8f8  hence thought it was different
<seb128> didrocks, is that known that the gdoc doesn't pick new status in case of retries?
<didrocks> seb128: you need to rerun "build" with "watch only"
<seb128> didrocks, silo 13 failed yesterday due to a merge conflict, that got resolved and I clicked build again, which failed for another reason, but it's still listing "merge conflict"
<didrocks> seb128: hum, shouldn't be the case
<didrocks> can't look before I finish the revert though
<seb128> (the another reason is an archive issue which made one of the source ftbfs)
<didrocks> if anyone else can from the LT can look ^
<seb128> didrocks, do you want me to keep it in state for you?
<didrocks> seb128: that would be great, or if anyone can help
<seb128> k
<seb128> no hurry for the landing
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: I have to modify the terminal-app test a bit, but I have a branch ready
<sil2100> popey: who do you think could review my terminal-app AP test fix branch?
<didrocks> ok, reverted and reverter written
<popey> sil2100: balloons?
<didrocks> seb128: what was the issue? seems that even latest build failed to build, see http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-013-1-build/20/console
<didrocks> 2014-03-05 09:12:48,740 INFO Some of the packages failed to build: unity-control-center (14.04.3+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> due to:
<seb128> didrocks, archive issues
<didrocks> 2014-03-05 08:57:36,593 ERROR i386: Build i386 build of unity-control-center 14.04.3+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu trusty RELEASE (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013/+build/5660949) failed because of Failed to build
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so you rerun it?
<seb128> no
<didrocks> I don't see a rerun with "watch only"
<seb128> - it failed first yesterday due to a merge conflict
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> - I ran it again this morning
<seb128> -> it hit the archive issue
<seb128> the gdoc still claims "merge conflict" in its status though
<didrocks> ah indeed, the spreasheet is still showing up merge conflict
<seb128> I let it in this state for you to debug the buggy status
 * didrocks wonders if the spreadsheet is again in hell…
<seb128> didrocks, is "watch_only" doing an actual rebuild? the description suggests it doesn't?
<didrocks> An attempt to set a spreadsheet value has failed due to the spreadsheet's data validation settings. (line 53, file "silos")
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's just scanning again
<didrocks>       pendingUIDCell.setValue(uid);
<didrocks> it doesn't want to free it
<seb128> didrocks, right, I need a build retry in my case though ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, silo is "thinking" ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, so for now, the only way is to retry in the ppa (you should have access, let me fix that)
<seb128> but the status didn't get cleared
<didrocks> after debugging
<didrocks> and then, you rerun "watch ppa"
<seb128> didrocks, right, I would after retried, as said I just pinged because of the status
<seb128> k
<didrocks> nice, pendingUIDCell.getValue() isn't possible even
<didrocks> wth?
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, here is the branch - I'll try to poke someone to get it reviewed and landed: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot_fix_thumbspacing_0/+merge/209427
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks
<didrocks> I don't understand, it's like if someone tried to put data validation everywhere
<didrocks> but I don't find them in the spreadsheet
<didrocks> waow, the first get pass
<didrocks> I don't change the value
<didrocks> the second fails…
<didrocks> oh, I found it
<didrocks> it's stupid, it's clearly not due to that…
<didrocks> seb128: ok, better now :)
<didrocks> nice, you pass reference to GAS and it's using then absolute paths
<didrocks> so of course, when you change the reference…
<didrocks> seb128: and you can rebuild now
 * didrocks restores also what people remove in the spreadsheet
<didrocks> sil2100: can you restore the MPs list please btw on the first landed?
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems they were removed and you had the focus on it :p
<didrocks> bzoltan: hey, so now your turn ;)
<didrocks> bzoltan: did you run all AP tests with latest sdk upload?
<Mirv> sil2100: could you perhaps decomission landing-007 since otherwise Qt prepare-silo would complain that content-hub is already in a silo?
<bzoltan> didrocks: yes, all the MRs were tested against the AP test suite, like before
<bzoltan> didrocks: but yesterday I left the office with the status that it is not landing because of failing tests
<didrocks> bzoltan: ah, do you know who landed it?
<bzoltan> didrocks: no
<didrocks> bzoltan: can you gather that information?
<didrocks> bzoltan: terminal-app fails due to fontsize
<didrocks> (only the tests, so we move on and fix the test)
<didrocks> but would have been great to have that coordinated
<bzoltan> didrocks: t1mp told me that sil2100 helped yesterday to verify
<bzoltan> didrocks: and robru-sick told me to merge and clean up the Silo
<didrocks> bzoltan: we just counter-sign, I'm interested in who tested on your side :)
<Mirv> sil2100: or is it enough btw to add the offending merge mention from the spreadsheet?
<didrocks> bzoltan: still here?
<bzoltan> didrocks: yes, on Mumble
<didrocks> ok, keep me posted
<bzoltan> didrocks: me and the top approver of the MRs
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok, can you ensure that you look closely at the results? Do you know why the terminal one failed? (not trying to point fingers, but trying to understand what/how we can improve the process)
<bzoltan> didrocks: and yesterday t1mp has run an other round with the MRs from the MP
<t1mp> sil2100: you landed yesterday's UITK right?
<bzoltan> didrocks: this is the logs from the last tests -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034340/ I knew yesterday that we have issues, so I expected to resolve the problem and do the landing today. Today I have heard that the failures were false and the MP landed ...
<didrocks> bzoltan: 17:36:41.672 ERROR testresult:43 - FAIL: ubuntu_terminal_app.tests.test_terminal.TestMainWindow.test_font_size_changes(with touch)
<didrocks> 17:36:41.676 ERROR testresult:43 - traceback: {{{
<didrocks> Traceback (most recent call last):
<didrocks>   File "/home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntu_terminal_app/tests/test_terminal.py", line 175, in test_font_size_changes
<didrocks>     self.assertThat(font_size, Equals(32))
<didrocks>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testtools/testcase.py", line 406, in assertThat
<didrocks>     raise mismatch_error
<didrocks> MismatchError: 32 != 14
<didrocks> so you catched it
<didrocks> not sure who turned as the lander the "tested" to yes?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> t1mp: he did, why?
<t1mp> didrocks: I was trying to help you figure out who landed it
<t1mp> 13:17:19 < didrocks> bzoltan: ah, do you know who landed it?
<t1mp> but you figured it out already
<didrocks> t1mp: right, my question is more who tested and acked it on the upstream side?
<didrocks> t1mp: we are just "publishing", we are not the lander
<ralsina_> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks: can I get a silo for row #59 please?
<Mirv> ralsina_: could that wait until after Qt 5.2? I'm just about to land ubuntu-download-manager there
<ralsina_> Mirv: sure thing
<Mirv> ralsina_: ok, thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: now that the signon-ui is reverted, does it need a Qt 5.2 branch which does the actual revert too (+ rebuild), or is the plan to get signon-ui again in before Qt 5.2?
<didrocks> Mirv: check maybe directly with upstreaM?
<Mirv> dbarth_: are you planning to land the signon-ui & co again before Qt 5.2, or can I lock signon-ui now for Qt 5.2 landing?
<Mirv> didrocks: can you help with what sil2100 didn't respond to, ie. landing line 6 (silo landing-007) that has among else content-hub that'd be now postponed to after Qt 5.2 and clashed with Qt 5.2 landing? I don't want to do any freeing on my own.
<didrocks> Mirv: I guress it's the same than the other one: please check directly with the landers I guess
<didrocks> Mirv: to ensure they agree on the best plan
<didrocks> and not free up that silo without having them aware of this
<Mirv> didrocks: right, sil2100 said it was ok but I'll check with bfiller then too first. he should be online soon.
<didrocks> yep
<dbarth_> Mirv: i think you can lock it
<dbarth_> mardy: right? ^^
<dbarth_> Mirv: but be aware of that webapps + oa landing that had dependency issues (between main / universe), so this should have been reverted by now, and that contained signon-ui as well
<didrocks> Mirv: you need to include the revert in your work, of course
<didrocks> sil2100: still not around? :/
<Mirv> dbarth_: yes, ok thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: indeed, I did that at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/signon-ui/rebuild_against_qt521_and_sync_with_archive
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<t1mp> is there a way for me to trigger jenkins CI for this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/drop-bottombarvisibilitycommunicator/+merge/209446
<t1mp> as I understood, jenkins does not run for MRs proposed by people outside the SDK team?
<t1mp> or is that for people who are not canonical?
<sil2100> didrocks: was on lunch, what's up?
 * sil2100 backlogs
<cjohnston> t1mp: its already running
<cjohnston> it runs automatically
<cjohnston> for Canonical
<t1mp> cjohnston: ok, thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess check with Bill first, but I don't see a problem with that
<mardy> dbarth_, Mirv: yes, there are no planned releases for those packages
<didrocks> mardy: they are reverted, just ensure you know that
<mardy> dbarth_, Mirv: no, wait...
<mardy> didrocks: I just noticed :-)
<mardy> Mirv: depends on when Qt 5.2 is going to land :-)
<didrocks> dbarth_ knows about it
<didrocks> sil2100: and about restoring line 4 for MPs?
<didrocks> bzoltan: any news on who ran the tests?
<Mirv> mardy: that depends on a couple of things, but the general idea was to land Qt 5.2 as soon as possible with only fixes going in before it that could help promote an image before Qt 5.2 landing
<bzoltan> didrocks: I told you, t1mp and me + the top approver of each MR as a requirement for the MP inclusion
<mardy> Mirv: OK, makes sense then
<Mirv> mardy: I could finish Qt 5.2 landing theoretically even tomorrow, but indeed the landing depends on what to do with a couple of bugs and generally if quality has been assessed enough
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok, seems multiple level of failures, how do you think we would have avoided that?
<didrocks> what can we improve?
<bzoltan> didrocks: 1. not to land anything before the lander says so 2. more frequent landing of the UITK with only single MRs
<didrocks> sil2100: did you land before anyone gave you a +1? ^
<didrocks> as it seems that's what bzoltan is telling
<bzoltan> didrocks: the sheet was bumpy yesterday ... the values changed back and forth ... that did not help ...I turned once the tested to green and I turned it back to red ... it might got mixed up
<bzoltan> didrocks: I left the office yesterday with knowing that the tests fail and I tasked t1mp to re run the tests at a later hour and show me the results in the morning
<sil2100> bzoltan: you said that it's ready to land, so I landed it
<sil2100> Let me see the logs
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks for restoring line 4 btw :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: ready to land ... if the tests are good :)
<sil2100> 15:21 < bzoltan1> sil2100: Mirv: the UITK is built and tested -> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/46/console
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I was not sure yesterday that the failures are caused by the MP or by some other magic ... all the MRs are device tested before I enter to the landing proposal.... and
<didrocks> bzoltan: that's seems like a +1 for me as well ^
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes... and after that you told me that the tests fail
<sil2100> I didn't get anything else since that time, I was double-checking myself if tests were ok, I might have missed terminal-app though, although I remember running it
<sil2100> bzoltan: well, the failures in UITK test suite were a non-issue, I told t1mp about that
<bzoltan> sil2100: I know... but I left the office before that
<sil2100> Ah, ACK
<bzoltan> sil2100: (2014-03-04 20:32:40) t1mp: sil2100: for me the AP tests failed also after merging all the MRs that we are trying to land http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034340/
<bzoltan> sil2100: didrocks: OK.. I see what has happened ... there was an AP issue what caused failures, after solving that one the tests were not re-run
<didrocks> cjwatson: I won't be able to come in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22158/core-1403-qt5-versioning/ as it's not in my track and I need to host the video for one of the clien troom
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok, just ensure the communication is smoother in the future :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: My take away is that one green test is not a green test... two green tests are green tests
<didrocks> bzoltan: yeah, not sure we can double check all the time though. and that double checking even failed on that case
<bzoltan> didrocks: and after fixing a red tests ... it is better to wait for a green test and not to _assume_ :D that we did not overlook a hiding failure.
<bzoltan> didrocks: errr.. how to say  ... just because you put back the cheese to the fridge it does not mean that nobody farted.
<sil2100> Miscommunication and probably a test missed from double-checking ;) Good thing it's nothing serious
<cjwatson> didrocks: OK, thanks.  Can anyone else knowledgeable from the landing team make it?
<sil2100> bzoltan: just to make sure - you guys did run the terminal-app tests on the uitk from the silo?
<didrocks> cjwatson: Mirv… or just move the session to my track
<cjwatson> didrocks: I have no problem with that, it's only on core because Steve asked me to schedule it
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, let's see with him if we can move it
<bzoltan> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034340/ .. it has that terminal test failure ... we simple overlooked it
<sil2100> hooo, ok, let's make sure we don't do that next time ;D
<sil2100> On both sides!
<bregma> hey sil2100 do me a favour an allocate a silo for line 28 SVP?
<seb128> sil2100, bregma: wait a sec
<sil2100> hmm?
<bregma> I am nothing if not patient
<didrocks> bregma: can you give a better description?
<bregma> sure
<seb128> bregma, I think you can drop https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity/ubuntu-session/+merge/207346 from it, we made ubuntu-desktop brings ubuntu-session
<seb128> bregma, that was a transitional but we had water under the bridge while it was waiting :p
<bregma> seb128, OK, I was asked to delay it until after the transition... it;s also OK to cancel MPs so we don't have to go through all the tests
<seb128> bregma, oh, is that a "making double sure the session is installed on upgrade"?
<seb128> bregma, well, I've no strong opinion, it's a circular depends but that should be fine for the LTS
<sil2100> Just give me a sign when I can assign ;p
<seb128> sil2100, up to bregma, I just wanted to make that comment
<sil2100> bregma: should I? ;)
<seb128> that mp doesn't seem strictly necessary but it might help a few users who uninstalled ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> we can still drop it later if that turns out to be an issue
<bregma> I dropped the MP from this batch, enhanced the description, sil2100 I thik it's ready for assignment now
<sil2100> Ossum
<sil2100> bregma: assigned!
<bregma> excellent
<cgoldberg> didrocks, ping.. I'm following up on Autopilot.  What do I need to do to get it landed?  it's been merged already back to trunk
<didrocks> cgoldberg: yeah, you need to have the bug fixed and ensure this time you don't regress anything
<cgoldberg> didrocks, we can retest unity8... but thomi already confirmed it wasn't a regression afaik.. so I don't know of any fix to MP
<didrocks> cgoldberg: did you look at my answer?
<didrocks> cgoldberg: thomi talked about another test
<didrocks> not the one that Saviq pointed out
<didrocks> and you also have a bug report which was linked with all infos (that didn't get any comment)
<mardy> jibel: are autopkgtests always run as root?
<cgoldberg> didrocks, ok.. this one?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1287727
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287727 in Autopilot Qt Support "REGRESSION libautopilot-qt_20140303 causes a unity8 test failure" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> cgoldberg: yeah
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<elopio> cgoldberg, didrocks, fwiw, on the run thomi and I were looking at, that test didn't fail:
<elopio> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/57/label=mako-07/testReport/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/InteractiveNotificationBase/
<didrocks> elopio: seems that we were able to reproduce reliably with Saviq though (as stated on the bug report and mail)
<didrocks> so worth digging I guess :)
<Saviq> elopio, cgoldberg, I had 100% success rate with it with previous (and the currently new - reverted) ap, and 100% failure rate on the one that was reverted
<elopio> didrocks, Saviq: I agree we need to investigate. Just saying that it was indeed tested by thomi. As it passed, we didn't check further on it.
<didrocks> elopio: ok :)
<didrocks> would have been worth commenting on the bug report to share the infos :)
<Mirv> pmcgowan: one more bug, bfiller did assign this yesterday but the armhf test failure should be sorted out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1287619
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287619 in telephony-service "one telephony-service test failing on armhf only with Qt 5.2.1" [Critical,New]
<boiko> Mirv: I'm on it already, no idea what is causing it yet though :/
<kgunn> Mirv: i basically agree in spirit Qt5.2 should go first...however, i'd like some grace from didrocks to get a silo for mir asap after that (regardless of Qt5.2 landing results)
<kgunn> see mail i just sent for more
<didrocks> kgunn: did you sync with tvoss?
<didrocks> I think we can't delay anymore, so if we want Mir before 5.2 it's now that we should assign a silo
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe you know? ^
<Mirv> boiko: thanks!
<kgunn> didrocks: i didn't talk to tvoss but thostr_ said antti tested tvoss's silo...so i was hoping it'd be clear soon
<kgunn> (the lock on platform-api that is)
<sil2100> didrocks, kgunn: it's hard to say, I would say it's close to being released
<davmor2> popey: I can't reproduce your issue with the web browser.
<tvoss> kgunn, on it, just found a way to finally make the symbols files maintainable
<didrocks> sil2100: tvoss: can you keep kgunn posted? I think he should have a silo in the next couple of hours so that we don't delay the Qt landing
<didrocks> kgunn: a day should be fine for you to land Mir?
<kgunn> didrocks: yep...if i can get a silo by my lunch...should be fine
<didrocks> kgunn: not client abi breakage, right? only server?
<davmor2> popey: ah now I can
 * kgunn secretly knows there will be something else
<kgunn> didrocks: right just the server
<didrocks> ok ;)
<kgunn> which does make life easier :)
<didrocks> yeah, no need to have someone uploading to the ppa xorg and so on
<davmor2> popey: I was using links from the home page, that seems to work if I go to google and search cats and then click on a link it doesn't.  How bazaar
<kgunn> didrocks: curious...so that papi lock is just a rebuild...wonder, could you consider/create a mechanism to note that and allow subsequent land attempts to utilize ?
<kgunn> at least for future landings
<sil2100> It's a bit complicated from the branch-merge-stuff side
<didrocks> kgunn: the question if you don't take a lock is "when do you know you can test?" (and your work won't be trashed if you test a version and someone else land another element)
<kgunn> didrocks: that's why it would be awesome...no locking...just a conditional in the sheet to say "retest, you cannot land, someone changed a project you have before you landed"
<kgunn> and that would make the whole ord
<kgunn> org
<kgunn> actually look
<didrocks> kgunn: this is the airline
<didrocks> :)
<kgunn> what we have today is everyone just standing around with thumb-up-rear
<didrocks> remember the citrain is a stop gap measure
<kgunn> or even worse....just more luggage piling up on platform
<didrocks> kgunn: well, this is completely designed in what you wanted. It seems that people wanted an intermediate solution in between, I just was asked to implement it
<kgunn> ack...i'm just a customer providing feedback
<didrocks> so yeah, the global idea of what you are asking is in the finale vision
<didrocks> now, the question to when it will be delivered is not up to me or my team as we don't implement it
<didrocks> kgunn: until up, I suggest that we are more aggressive on purging silos, as it's just to deliver and not to get a long-time living lock
<didrocks> (that's what I proposed on Monday but tvoss told he would be done by end of yesterday)
<kgunn> didrocks: so i was originally in limbo due to android4.4.2+unity8+APfmwk...and it was all about getting back to green
<kgunn> i'm not trying to be a smart alec...but
<sil2100> I think we should be able to release today
<sil2100> tvoss: ^ ?
<kgunn> we are landing again right ?
<kgunn> (but we're still finding our way back to green)
<didrocks> kgunn: right, and notice that we help resuming even if we aren't totally green
<kgunn> i'm really asking...
<didrocks> it's a mitigation
<kgunn> got it
<didrocks> and that is asking us *a lot* of more work
<didrocks> and hours
<didrocks> (crossing 13h a day due to that)
<didrocks> so it's more a favor and help than anything
<didrocks> (but seems effort are not really recognized and people prefer to go to the "it's not working" path)
 * didrocks wonders if next time, we should just say "ok, let's not try to help"
<didrocks> but again, it's showing up that everytime we land something not fully ready, we pay the price
<sil2100> balloons: hi, are you around?
<didrocks> and we should have everyone on the direction to get that fixed asap rather than everyone just focusing on their own little silos
<didrocks> s/silos/island/
<didrocks> (or people will think I'm speaking of CI train)
<balloons> sil2100, howdy
<sil2100> balloons: \o/ can I ask you for a review of a terminal-app test failure workaround?
<sil2100> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot_fix_thumbspacing_0/+merge/209427
<tvoss> didrocks, I think it does not scale that everyone looks at everything and I think our landing process should help in decoupling instead. Or am I missing something?
<didrocks> tvoss: well, it's clearly what the airline is for
<didrocks> tvoss: but we don't have it yet
<tvoss> didrocks, got an eta for the airline?
<balloons> sil2100, sure, I'll have a look
<didrocks> 16:01:13   didrocks | so yeah, the global idea of what you are asking is in the finale vision
<didrocks> 16:01:26   didrocks | now, the question to when it will be delivered is not up to me or my team as we don't implement it
<didrocks> tvoss: ^
<tvoss> didrocks, how much effort would it be to fix the ci train. feels weird to wait for something without an eta
<didrocks> tvoss: "fix ci train"?
<tvoss> not saying your team is responsible, but trying to understand the scope here
<didrocks> tvoss: ci train is a stop gap measure, it can't enable having silos
<didrocks> tvoss: so we just all have to work in intelligence until we have the airline and not blocking silos for multiple days if someone else is waiting
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 I'm tired of this, just tear down the silo and let kgunn step ahead. I will not rush this stuff again, and spend days cleaning up
<didrocks> sil2100: can you do?
<sil2100> Ah... hm... ok
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> Freeing the silo
<sil2100> np ;)
<didrocks> then kgunn can start working :)
<sil2100> Too bad, tvoss was so close..!
<sil2100> The symbols files suddenly started looking sane, looking awesome
<sil2100> balloons: thank you!
<sil2100> didrocks, kgunn: silo cleaned out
<didrocks> kgunn: and silo 3 for you
<sil2100> Should I assign a silo for Mir?
<didrocks> too slow dude!
<sil2100> Ah, done already ;)
<didrocks> yeah, I probably looked in between :)
<kgunn> ack
<didrocks> kgunn: seems you do have some merge conflicts
<sil2100> HOW DARE HE
<sil2100> !
<kgunn> yes...otp
<didrocks> ogra: building a new image now, anything against?
<ogra> no, go ahead
<didrocks> ==== IMAGE #222 BUILDING ====
<didrocks> or whatever your tag is :p
<ogra> heh
<ogra> close
<balloons> sil2100, your branch for terminal does seem to fix the issue, but I left a comment on how it works
<popey> \o/
<sil2100> balloons: looking
<sil2100> balloons: ah, the redragging was always there, thought it was what they had in mind ;)
<balloons> sil2100, yea I was thinking that might be the case, but I wonder if it's intended
<balloons> I should look closer at the testcase, heh
<sil2100> balloons: I don't know, maybe it's not - it would certainly decrease the time needed for the test to execute
<sil2100> balloons: so, hm, let's maybe change it as you say
<balloons> sil2100, yea the test simply sets to min / max, then 3 random sizes.
<sil2100> ah, almost forgot to push
<sil2100> balloons: pushed modification
<balloons> testing
<balloons> sil2100, looks good ;-)
<sil2100> \o/ Can we get it released somehow ;p?
<sil2100> Ah, I guess it's enough if it's in trunk merged, right?
<balloons> we'll have to do a release, but yes we can
<balloons> I'll approve and start the process
<sil2100> As phablet-click-test-setup fetches AP from bzr, right?
<sil2100> Ok :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<balloons> it fetches the version released, not trunk :-)
<didrocks> slangasek: I heard you wanted to discuss as vUDS core-dev landings process, maybe we should get that in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1403-landing-process-touch?
<didrocks> btw, I'll need someone to approve it for vUDS
<didrocks> seb128: ? ^
<seb128> didrocks, done
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<davmor2> popey: what devices do you have?
<popey> davmor2: mako/flo
<davmor2> popey: on the flo can you open the terminal and let me know where the text input line is
<popey> ah, i know the answer to this
<popey> its above the header
<popey> its on my list of bugs to file
<popey> feel free to beat me to it
<davmor2> popey: unless you rotate it then the header is filled in correctlty
<popey> rotate, rotate back it fixes it, yes
<davmor2> popey: I'll file it in a second only seems to effect flo
<davmor2> pmcgowan: do you have an n10?
<popey> davmor2: thanks, ping me and I'll confirm
 * sil2100 just got some SPAM from pitti's e-mail
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I do
<davmor2> pmcgowan: can you open the terminal, type in sudo system-image-cli -i, and then rotate the device and confirm that most of the text output is now missing
<davmor2> pmcgowan: only happen on the terminal in sidestage so I'm not sure if it is the terminal or mir/sidestage at fault
<pmcgowan> davmor2, do I need a certain version? my N10 is loaded as of last week I think
<pmcgowan> davmor2, oh hang it, I have qt5.2 here would need to reflash
<davmor2> pmcgowan: meh no worries
<slangasek> didrocks: it seems we should have a discussion about core-dev and landings, yes - I think it probably warrants a separate session, which I'll add to the schedule.  As for your blueprint, summit doesn't let me schedule things from other tracks. ;P
<didrocks> slangasek: yeah, but as I'm hosting videos as well, I need to have no session at the same time I'm hosting
<didrocks> slangasek: or I won't be able to join
<kgunn> sil2100: can you reconfig me in silo 3 ?
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1288343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288343 in Ubuntu Terminal App "On Flo (n7 2013) the terminal text input line is under the header" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> kgunn: sure
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: huh, funny bug!
<popey> confirmed
<ogra> === Image 222 DONE ===
<davmor2> sil2100: if you have an n10 there is another one that I'm about to type up that is even more fun]
<sil2100> davmor2: I just have a mako
<sil2100> I might look into that one anyway in my free time
<sil2100> Still busy with something else though
<ogra> yup, i noticed that one too
<ogra> (on the weekend actually ... forgot to file it)
<popey> at least we're all consistent
<sil2100> kgunn: reconfiguring in progress
<didrocks> cyphermox: coming?
<cyphermox> yes, just a second
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1288348
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288348 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Manta text disappear on terminal rotations" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> kgunn: reconfigured
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, this one is interesting
<davmor2> sil2100: only happen on manta I'm assuming due to running in sidestage
<ogra> it isnt clear if the sidestage implementation will stay as is though
<ogra> (most likely it wont)
<kgunn> sidestage impl will change for sure....
<kgunn> right edge navigation blows it up
<ogra> i wonder fi it makes sense to collect bugs then
<ogra> for stuff affected by it
<sil2100> I have no way of seeing how sidestage works so I probably won't try fixing this one ;p
<rsalveti> kgunn: are you still blocked by platform-api?
<sil2100> rsalveti: no, we flushed the silo
<rsalveti> awesome
<sil2100> rsalveti: so Mir has a silo right now
<rsalveti> guess we still need to build it though
<didrocks> slangasek: so renamed as per asac request to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-landing-process-touch
<didrocks> slangasek: it needs to be on Wednesday apparently. Can you ensure it doesn't move then as I'll need to ensure I have an empty slot in client2 at the same time?
<didrocks> or something else will need to host a session in client2 at the same time
<asac> yeah please coordinate
<kgunn> rsalveti: blocked on myself atm
 * didrocks waves good evening
<sil2100> ;)
<robru-sick> sil2100, is there a way to make the spreadsheet scroll smoothly, instead of locking at the tops of cells? qt52 cell is so tall that I literally can't read the status because it goes off the bottom of my screen
<ogra> expense a bigger screen ?
<robru-sick> ogra, I have a bigger screen, but it's not hooked up because I'm still sick in bed with my laptop ;-)
<ogra> expense a bigger laptop then ::)
<robru-sick> ogra, ugh, it's already a 17"! so heavy for travelling.... I've been thinking about buying a smaller one!
<ogra> you just need a higher pixel density ;)
<sil2100> robru-sick: I don't know of any good way, I also had that problem on my 13 inch laptop screen
<robru-sick> sil2100, oh i just noticed if you select the cell, it has a scrollbar. i guess that's ok, but wow ;-)
<sil2100> Yeah, but it's irritating
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<asac> ogra: what is the team that can bump build prio?
<ogra> archive admins
<asac> ogra: have a link?
<ogra> ubuntu-archive
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive
 * cyphermox -> late lunch
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<infinity> ogra: launchpad-buildd-admins, actually.
<ogra> oops
<infinity> (But, as a general rule, we shouldn't be bumping build priorities unless something's crazy urgent... The idea that one person's build is more important than another's is usually ego, not reality)
<infinity> And if something's that time-sensitive, I will happily kill in-progress builds to free up resources.
<ogra> well, in the image based model when even all landings are blocked one slow build can hold up everyone
<bfiller> robru-sick: any idea what's wrong with line 6? (silo-002)
<bfiller> robru-sick: sorry, line 17
<bfiller> robru-sick: and silo-12 ready for publish
<kgunn> bfiller: does yours seem stuck somewhere...?
<kgunn> ...i got silo 3 and its been over 3 hours...still waiting on platform-api arm to publish
<robru-sick> bfiller, sorry, was afk. you're trying to rebuild silo 2?
<robru-sick> bfiller, it looks like basically it's trying to tell you that you already built once successfully, so it's trying to stop you from an accidental rebuild. if you *really* want to rebuild it, you need to check FORCE_REBUILD and IGNORE_STEP
<bfiller> robru-sick: ah ok
<robru-sick> bfiller, and published 12. keep those qt5.2 fixes coming ;-)
<kgunn> robru-sick: is mine still alive ? i mean unity-mir build failed, but that's normal/expected..i always have to rebuild it (inter dependency on platformapi)
<robru-sick> kgunn, checking
<robru-sick> kgunn, looks like your platform-api is actually a depwait: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/+build/5662475
<robru-sick> not sure why that would pass on i386 and amd64 and then depwait on arm like that. also not sure why citrain thinks it's still building.
<robru-sick> kgunn, probably best to just cancel that build job.
<kgunn> robru-sick: ack...
<kgunn> robru-sick: and then just rekick it ?
<robru-sick> kgunn, not sure. how do you normally handle it?
<robru-sick> it failed because it didn't have libmirclient-dev > 0.1.6, is that going to be there for the next build?
<kgunn> robru-sick: yes...well...now i see mir for arm failed
<robru-sick> kgunn, that'll do it ;-) so make sure you resolve that failure before rebuilding (unless it was infrastructural, then a rebuild will probably fix it)
<kgunn> robru-sick: so just so i know...when it builds for arm, and runs the unit tests....does it have android gl/display drivers present ?
<robru-sick> kgunn, not sure...
<kgunn> robru-sick: mmm, can we determine that ? that appears to be the reason for the failure...
<kgunn> note..."appears to be"
<robru-sick> kgunn, i don't know, sorry. i don't know much about the builders. who would know that? fginther? a launchpad person?
<robru-sick> kgunn, theoretically if you depend on something, it'll get pulled in for the build.
<kgunn> robru-sick: agreed normally...but these are arm android drivers...
<kgunn> hmmm....
<kgunn> it does run and pass on our ci
<fginther> robru-sick, are we talking about a silo build?
<kgunn> fginther: right, silo build for mir failed
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168445165/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.mir_0.1.6%2B14.04.20140305-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robru-sick> fginther, yeah, kgunn was wondering if android gl / display drivers are present in the arm ppa builds
<robru-sick> kgunn, what package would provide those? like libhybris?
<kgunn> right...libhyrbis is how it uses them
<robru-sick> kgunn, or is this like the difference between "building on an ubuntu touch image" vs "building on a generic arm server"?
<kgunn> exactly...
<robru-sick> hmmmm
<kgunn> the unit tests try to render
<kgunn> so maybe they're not appropriate to turn on for this ?
<kgunn> whereas ci runs on actual hw...
<kgunn> i'm kind of guessing here...
<robru-sick> kgunn, well I am pretty sure that the arm builders are just generic arm servers, no way launchpad PPA builds are happening inside ubuntu touch. but if you depend on the right packages, it should pull in enough of ubuntu touch to approximate it for most uses.
<fginther> robru-sick, kgunn, this is all inside of launchpad. I'm not very familiar on how these builds are configured
<robru-sick> fginther, me either, but I know that launchpad predates ubuntu touch by quite some time, and is currently stagnating. I would be *shocked* if I found out that arm ppa builds are happening on live ubuntu touch images ;-)
<fginther> robru-sick, me too, I assume these are absolute bare bones armhf environments
<fginther> I also don't know if it's virtual or native
<robru-sick> kgunn, but if you check the build log, it does pull in libhybris-common1
<robru-sick> fginther, I heard a rumour that the silos are native, but typically PPAs are virtual by default
<kgunn> robru-sick: fginther ...is there a way to determine how ci & silo is different ?...i mean these same tests pass ci
<robru-sick> kgunn, are these tests new? did they ever pass in a silo?
<kgunn> but i just saw the same exact failure on my atttempt at a staging recipe
<kgunn> ... robru-sick i'm checking that very fact
<kgunn> i thot we had them on before in silo, but maybe not
<kgunn> robru-sick: mmmm...i think they might have been suppressed....
<kgunn> robru-sick: i'm gonna supress & rebuild...
<kgunn> sorry...for bothering...
<fginther> kgunn, the big differences are that ci uses pbuilder chroots, launchpad uses sbuild.
<robru-sick> kgunn, no worries
<kgunn> ah!!!....so good there is an answer for silo vs ci
<kgunn> does it bother anyone else ??
<kgunn> or am i special
<fginther> kgunn, I've never heard that specific aspect causing a problem before. In the ci chroots, we also install a few packages by default (like python) which really shouldn't be there. That has caused problems, exhibited by packages failing in LP due to missing dependencies
<fginther> kgunn, do you know what is causing the failures? I wouldn't be surprised if CI provides a more open environment when it comes to access to the underlying bare metal, where LP would be more locked down
<kgunn> fginther: yeah, basically these integration tests attempt to render something on android gpu drivers...
<kgunn> is the drivers aren't there, then these are the tests that would fail
<kgunn> so CI as you say must give more access somehow
<kgunn> it'd be nice if silo were same as CI (at least in this instance)
<kgunn> asac:  ^ ...just something to put on the "think about" list to make silo builds better
<fginther> kgunn, eventually CI builds will all be in launchpad
<kgunn> woohoo
<kgunn> fginther: thanks...
<kgunn> btw, how is the weather there? is just cold as hell or what ?
<fginther> kgunn, cold is an understatement. This winter is never going to end
<kgunn> fginther: you'll appreciate this tx weather...80 degress on Sat, sunday by noon 23
<fginther> kgunn, wow, hope it's just cold and no ice
<kgunn> we had ice.. back to 50
<kgunn> robru-sick: ok...i fixed mir to suppress the tests, it built for arm ok...but not papi seems hung again...
<kgunn> dep wait again
<robru-sick> kgunn, papi?
<robru-sick> kgunn, also, isn't this the usual depwait you see? just kill the one then restart
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-06
<asac> kgunn: let me read
<asac> kgunn: so not sure i read correctly, but i think you say that you need more componments changed to make a MP test succeed?
<asac> kgunn: if so, yes, you are right. in theory the silo and CI could be merged
<kgunn> asac: yeah...that's it basically...the CI run either has additional components or access allowed to those components specifcally for the arm builds
<asac> kgunn: right. so what we lack is a UI to propose multi component MPs
<kgunn> so if silo == ci...that'd solve that problem
<asac> kgunn: but thats where we are moving to kind of
<asac> kgunn: think of the spreadsheet being a webUI where you put your MPs and then get answers on the complete set, can comment etc.
<kgunn> sure...problem solve for the moment...i'll just supress my arm integration tests when i go to the train
<asac> kgunn: right. for now we said, that if component tests are failing the lander can make the call to move on
<asac> kgunn: the component test (which you call CI) are just there to support youre review decision, but we dont even have in the checklist that those must succeed
<kgunn> yeah...and we feel safe because we see those tests passing all the time on ci
<asac> kgunn: so the term CI is not aligned :) ... for me the WHOLE thing is CI. the MP thing is just a review bot :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> because we dont integrate there anymore
<asac> i think CI made sense when it was just local focussed. but before the train was there, you didnt even havea chance to test, while once we connect a bot to the silo you at least get the real deal
<robru-sick> bregma, please clean silo 1
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, please clean silo 12
<bregma> robru-sick, it looks like lp:unity is fuxxored
<bregma> been trying to merge for a while now, it just times out, can;t play with it remotely either
<robru-sick> bregma, strange, I just branched lp:unity. not sure why that wouldn't be working.
<robru-sick> bregma, can you manually push from lp:~ps-jenkins/unity/latestsnapshot-recup to lp:unity?
<robru-sick> bregma, looks like bschaefer is pushing direct to lp:unity trunk, that could be a potential cause...
<bregma> robru-sick, I'm still trying to check out the recup branch, but we've been trying to do some other stuff and it all ends in tears (or at least timeout)
<bschaefer> robru-sick, yeeah i messed up
<bregma> I suspect the LP database may be in a bad state
<bschaefer> with the pushing bit
<robru-sick> bschaefer, no worries, it can be fixed
<asac> robru-sick: how are landings going tonight?
<bschaefer> robru-sick, did a dam push :parent (in an lp:unity branch :/)
<bschaefer> robru-sick, well thats always nice to hear
<robru-sick> asac, there weren't too many that I saw today, just a couple small ones. lp:unity seems to be in a weird state (failing to merge & clean the silo) but shouldn't be too hard to fix
<asac> robru-sick: ok. are we still double checking everything?
<robru-sick> bschaefer, oh, so should both the recent commit and the recent merge be reverted?
<robru-sick> asac, yes
<bschaefer> robru-sick, correct the last two (as they were part of the same branch)
<bschaefer> robru-sick, i attempted a push --overwrite after an uncommit on both revs, but it just hanged
<asac> good
<asac> thx
<robru-sick> asac, no worries
<robru-sick> bschaefer, hmmmm, i was just going to try that ;-) i wonder why it's acting like this...
<asac> robru-sick: do we have a backlog or is everyone - except those with issues - kind of moving?
<bschaefer> robru-sick, very strange indeed...it get a:
<bschaefer> Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 seconds
<bschaefer> ConnectionReset reading response for 'Branch.set_last_revision_info', retrying
<bschaefer> I get a:
<bschaefer> when i just leave it
<robru-sick> asac, i think everybody is kind of moving. the biggest blockage I was aware of was kgunn's mir landing, blocked by tvoss doing a platform-api landing, but that landing got booted and kgunn is on the way, despite some hiccups with build failures.
<asac> good point
<robru-sick> bschaefer, yeah, that's the same issue that just happened when trying to clean the silo.
<asac> kgunn: do you feel this could have been done better?
<asac> kgunn: e.g. without booting tvoss?
<bschaefer> i wonder if its stuck trying to do something...
<robru-sick> bregma, bschaefer : uhhh, why does lp:unity point at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk-bad ?
<bregma> robru-sick, I just did that, I'm just trying something
<robru-sick> bregma, ok ok I won't interfere
<robru-sick> bregma, bschaefer, asac: I gotta step out for dinner but I'll be around later if anybody needs anything from me
<asac> sure
<bschaefer> robru-sick, have a good dinner!
<asac> bregma: what are you trying?
<robru-sick> thansk
<asac> bregma: if that helps to get a merge & publish?
<asac> e.g. did someone just commit to trunk without a landing :)?
<bschaefer> asac, that would be me
<asac> direct commit to trunk?
<bschaefer> asac, yuuup, trying to push to different branch but used :parent (thinking i was in my own branch)
<bregma> asac, the merge and clean has already gone through, it;s just a matter of recovering the trunk and getting the saved merge into it
<asac> bschaefer: heh. i see. yeah
<asac> reset :)
<asac> ic
<asac> bregma: ok. no problem.
<asac> you feel we should protect you guys from accidentially pushing? think foundations took the route of creating a new team
<asac> so that noone can accidentially push
<bschaefer> well it normally isn't to hard to recover, but when i attempted an uncommit, then bzr push --overwrite
<bschaefer> thats when it started hanging
<asac> ic
<asac> who knows if the ci train resolves the target path early on
<asac> hope that a -bad redirect could work
<bschaefer> if a direct push directly causes this then there really is no point of having direct push access :)
 * bschaefer hasn't done this before
<asac> i think there shouldnt be a reason to direct push. but then i dont think we shouldnt be able to reset :)
<bschaefer> I agree
<asac> if you cannot push --overwrite, talk to wgrant
<asac> he might be able to dive into that for you
<asac> or cprov :)
<wgrant> Hm hm?
<asac> 03:39 < bschaefer> well it normally isn't to hard to recover, but when i attempted an uncommit, then bzr push --overwrite
<bschaefer> well hopefully bregma can pull something off
<asac> 03:39 < bschaefer> thats when it started hanging
<cprov> oi
<wgrant> push --overwrite won't override append_revisions_only.
<asac> oh
<wgrant> You'd need to unset that flag, push --overwrite, and then reset it
<asac> ok i guess we should really move the trunk into a safe area where accidential pushes dont happen :)
<asac> bregma: ^^ :)
<asac> there is your solution
<asac> but set that flag again after i guess
<asac> wgrant: thanks for the hint
<bschaefer> wgrant, thanks!
<bregma> wgrant, how does one unset that flag?
<wgrant> bregma: 'bzr config -d lp:unity append_revisions_only=False' should do it.
<bregma> cool
<wgrant> But it's also usually a good idea to have bot-managed branches owned by the bot.
<asac> +1
<wgrant> eg. Launchpad's trunks are all owned by ~launchpad-pqm
<wgrant> I can't push to them even if I try.
<asac> wgrant: that is not even a team
<asac> wgrant: who can do stuff in case something goes bad?
<asac> guess credentials are avail to trusted folks?
<wgrant> asac: Right
<asac> ok guess we could do that and give credentials to ci infra/vanguard folks for now
<wgrant> Usually we'll do stuff from the bot's machine.
<asac> right
<asac> thats enough safety
<wgrant> A team sort of defeats the purpose, because members of the team can still push to the branch
<asac> ack
<asac> well, if the team has zero business to push it is still ok i guess
<asac> just an indirection more to grant that team access to the machine :)
<wgrant> (I'd like to eventually have special delegated bot accounts that you can sort of sudo to, but this works for now)
<asac> but yeah, we should just adopt that model
<kgunn> asac: in this instance...the lock was on platform-api, but voss only needed to rebuild it (no code change)..so i could have been in a silo ssooner.....and of course i have silo hiccups of my own
<asac> ok. i think its a special case of auto rebase (with zero change)
<asac> kgunn: silo hiccups?
<asac> infra issues? or personal problems :P?
<kgunn> asac: sorry...of my own creation :)....no problem with silo itself
<kgunn> personal probs :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> drugs and stuff ic
<asac> :P
<asac> j.k. (its late)
<asac> kgunn: can you subscribe and attend the landing process vUDS session please?
<asac> i think you have very valuable experience and could report
<asac> and explain and help finding good balance
<kgunn> you bet
<asac> i assume that was on drugs :P
<asac> lol
<kgunn> and yes...it is late for you...good grief man go to sleep
<asac> kgunn: i am in a different TZ :)
<asac> kgunn: i am sitting next to salveti basicallyu
<asac> still past midnight
<kgunn> ah!! carnival hangover
<asac> yep :)
<kgunn> oh ash Wed actually...no more party till sunday
<asac> hehe
<asac> not even sure if there will be more parties. had enough, but have to slowly reduce the alcohol exposure :)
<asac> ttyt
<bschaefer> asac, thanks for the help!
<asac> yw!
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: please land silo-002, testing complete even though the status isn't updating
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, oh ok
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, are you sure? the packages in the silo are from march 3rd. that rebuild you tried to do never happened...
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: I tested from the ppa, not sure a rebuild was necessary I was just confused that it was red so I tried to rebuild
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, ah ok, i thought there were new commits you wanted to trigger a build for
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: no, not sure how it got to that red status though. maybe someone tried building after it had already built?
<bfiller_afk> let me double check the MR's
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, most likely yea, the current red status is caused by somebody hitting build after it build
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, although that somebody is you ;-) http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-1-build/54/console
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: I did try to rebuild it after I saw it was red, someone must have done it before me too?
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, the MPs look good thought, just confirmed there's no unbuilt commits
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: same, lets land it then
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, according to the build log, build 53 was started by Laney and was successful, build 54 was started by you and failed, and build 55 was started by you and also failed. each one approximately a day apart.
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, right, landing
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: hmn, that's weird. don't remember doing it but I am losing my mind so I must have
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, i dunno, maybe there was a glitch in the spreadhseet, who's to say? I have no idea what you say. but according to the backend, laney's build was fine and you're the one who did the failing builds ;-)
<robru-sick> "no idea what you saw"
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, hit publish, just checking the packaging diffs here
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, hmmmm it's so late. need to find a core dev at this hour...
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: don't worry about it
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, then again Laney wrote all this code...
<bfiller_afk> I'll tell laney tomorrow that it's all tested and he can get it in I'm sure
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, I was told I needed an ack from a core dev before I'm allowed to publish packaging changes. but if the packaging changes were written by Laney, is it my place to question them? hmmmmm
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, ok, sorry
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: no worries at all
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: Laney will know it's acked and get it punched in
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, ok
 * bfiller_afk calling it a night
<bfiller_afk> robru-sick: have  good one :)
<robru-sick> bfiller_afk, goodnight! I'm also EOD 2 hours ago ;-)
<kgunn> fginther: dude are you really on ?
<kgunn> anyone in here know how to reconfig a silo ?
<kgunn> cyphermox: ^ you happen to be on ?
<kgunn> silo 3 if anyone can help
<cyphermox> been trying to go to bed ;)
<cyphermox> sure, I can
<kgunn> hey thanks...and sorry
<cyphermox> kgunn: the list of commits is correct in the spreadsheet in Pending?
<kgunn> ooo....you're in montreal...late, really sorry
<cyphermox> kgunn: don't worry about it
<cyphermox> I was coding
<kgunn> cyphermox: yeah...i just update the list of mp's...i removed one
<kgunn> that was ...ummm...problematic :)
<cyphermox> ok
<kgunn> cyphermox: thanks a bunch...happy coding
<cyphermox> in progress
<cyphermox> very happy hacking in fact
<cyphermox> we've had some progress this week
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> you guys are up late :)
<Mirv> kgunn: unity-mir just seems to have failed to build at the silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/+packages
<Mirv> (armhf still building)
<cyphermox> Mirv: I just reconfigured the silo
<kgunn> Mirv: i just rekicked like 5 min ago
 * Mirv finds http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-1-build/54/console
<Mirv> great
<kgunn> make me have a heart attack :)
<kgunn> been wrestling with it all afternoon/evening
<Mirv> kgunn: still, I believe this one is a new build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/+sourcepub/3957606/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> "published 1 minutes ago"
 * kgunn makes a note Mirv is an early bird
<cyphermox> ah, I see yeah
<Mirv> kgunn: wife wakes up at 6am so I have to be
<cyphermox> it's indeed a build failure for amd64 and such
 * cyphermox fades away
<kgunn> Mirv: i may have done something naughty/not supported.... so i just had cyphermox do a reconfig (as i deleted a mp for unity-mir)...but then, when i went to the build page i typed "unity-mir" in the box to limit..but also checked forcerebuild....
<kgunn> can i do that ?
<kgunn> or if you reconfig...are you forced to rebuild all
<kgunn> ?
<cyphermox> if it didn't change it shouldn't be the biggest issue, but it would be nice to have everything rebuilt, otherwise you risk running into fun issues later on, with already-merged stuff
<kgunn> alright...just force building all now...ug
<Mirv> kgunn: yes, it should work
<Mirv> sorry, I already got drifted to my usual Qt 5.2 universe
<kgunn> Mirv: hmmm,,,,
<kgunn> thats ok
<Mirv> after reconfiging yes some sort of build needs to be done. sometimes force rebuild, or if simply adding more branches then it's not needed.
<Mirv> ok, they're building again
<Mirv> unity-mir seems to continue to fail.. on some mock stuff? error: 'class testing::NiceMock<testing::MockProcInfo>' has no member named 'gmock_command_line_'
<Mirv> I'm merge+cleaning landing-002 since it has landed and I need to free up ubuntu-system-settings for Qt 5.2
<kgunn> Mirv: ok...think there's a bug in the landing sheet...so i watched real close this time...
<kgunn> you'll notice it tries to merge an mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/unity-mir/fix-1281075
<kgunn> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-1-build/57/console
<kgunn> toward the bottom where i halted it
<kgunn> ....and that's exactly the mp i had removed & had cyphermox reconfigure for
<kgunn> and i note it really is not listed in the mp list...
<kgunn> and this is happening after i did a full force rebuild
<Mirv> kgunn: sounds right, since it's not listed in cyphermox's prepare-silo http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/376/console
<Mirv> I guess the silo could be freed and reassigned as a measure
<Mirv> then it could be ready by the time sil2100+didrocks come online
<kgunn> Mirv: ok, thanks...so i'll leave it with you to decide, but i'll hope to be back at it in about 6 hrs
<Mirv> kgunn: good night!
<Mirv> I'll try to get it built
<kgunn> thanks a bunch...see you in the morn
<Mirv> kgunn: didrocks: interestingly maybe there was just a delay. I tried forcing one more rebuild of unity-mir, and now it has built.
<Mirv> (kevin removed one unity-mir MR but the next build after cyphermox's prepare-silo still included that MR)
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess they just didn't set the build-dep correctly
<Mirv> I'm trying to fix the biggest powerpc issue by disabling qtbase tests on non-i386/amd64/armhf, in case that'd help to keep status quo for powerpc at least
<didrocks> yeah
<cjwatson> Mirv: you should get ppc64el builds for anything that goes into a silo now, in case that helps
<cjwatson> Mirv: also did you notice the announcement about powerpc/ppc64el porter boxes?
<cjwatson> (to ubuntu-engineering@)
<tvoss> sil2100, around?
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes, it gives even more failing builds :) I noticed the message, that's nice. the Qt landing is just so huge that I couldn't even think about powerpc, but now I think this workaround should restore status quo and then I can rebuild even some extra packages now that qtdeclarative is compatible with powerpc.
<cjwatson> Mirv: Right, and hopefully the powerpc fix won't involve breaking ABI ...
<cjwatson> Mirv: But I had a brief look and it seems to be being built with _LARGEFILE_SOURCE etc., so hopefully that's not too deep
<cjwatson> (Also hopefully Qt isn't so broken on powerpc it can't build anything else, but I guess if largefile is the first test that fails then it isn't awful)
<cjwatson> Did ppc64el get anywhere at all?
<Mirv> cjwatson: powerpc did build before we enabled tests already, so I believe it will build now again after I run tests only on amd64/i386/armhf
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> Of course a lot of your ppc64el failures are simply because the qtbase build predates ppc64el being turned on for ci-train
<sil2100> tvoss: yes yes
<sil2100> What the...
<sil2100> bregma: hello!
<sil2100> bregma: could you take a look at line 28 in the landings? I see some unity7 merges there, but all of them are already 'merged'
<sil2100> Could it mean we had some spreadsheet problems?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't see your Qt landing in the spreadsheet - is that on purpose?
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe it's just too big for you? :)
<Mirv> sil2100: it's the line 14 but if you try to see it it scrolls down to line 15 already
<sil2100> ah!
<sil2100> Mirv: hah! Right! Stupid google ;)
<seb128> sil2100, seems like the unity7 got cleaned merged back in http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-3-merge-clean/33/
<seb128> sil2100, you ran 34 in the same silo a bit earlier with "only free silo" then?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, since I saw a landing for unity7 and assigned a silo, but then noticed that all the merges there are already 'merged'
<sil2100> So I freed the silo until I get more info
<seb128> oh ok
<Mirv> sil2100: to sum up pre-meeting, I will be blocked by the 1. mir landing 2. line 6 bfiller's landing and 3. unity-scope-click landing some time before EOD. but in case those three are still to be tried to be landed while also Qt 5.2 DPR bug remains unfixed and has not yet been decided to not be a blocker, I'm arranging so that I can leave those ~15 packages uncompiled for now
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, awesome
<Mirv> sil2100: regarding Mir kevin was still up when I woke up, and mathieu was helping him with the silo. unity-mir resisted compiling, but I got it compiled some time after kevin went to sleep. so I believe the silo would be ready to test
<sil2100> Mirv: but since there seems to be an ABI break, shouldn't we include xorg-server in the Mir silo as well?
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm not really familiar with the landing in general, I remember seeing didrocks talking with kgunn yesterday
<didrocks> only if there is a libclient ABI break
<didrocks> libmirclient*
<sil2100> Ah, right, they only mention 'server' breakage
<sil2100> Shock!
<sil2100> hmmm
<popey> Mirv: http://imgur.com/3PJd9G1,b9Q0VKc,pBu9F1W,B18ZwIN,JehiX1r,6swNKbI#5 "lol" ☻
<sil2100> bregma: give me a poke once you're around!
<seb128> bregma, he's leaving in Canada and it's like middle of the night there, wait a few more hours I think
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> seb128: oh, always thought he was from the EU timezone
<sil2100> Whooops
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: let's look at what happened, do you remember which silo # was the unity7 landing?
<seb128> sil2100, but if that's about the unity silo, he merged back yesterday, if there is an issue is on the gdoc side, e.g I don't think he's going to have lot of useful info on that part for you
<sil2100> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-1-build/49/consoleFull
<seb128> didrocks, silo 1
<sil2100> seb128: well, but we see the trunk is not as it's supposed to be
<seb128> didrocks, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-3-merge-clean/33/
<seb128> is the merge back from bregma during the night
<sil2100> seb128: there are actually release commits made by Stephen himself
<sil2100> And trunk is very very different from the staging trunk that is prepared by CITrain
<sil2100> seb128: hah, I see bregma only 'freed' the silo without merging it in ;/
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> Started by user Stephen M. Webb
<didrocks> 2014-03-06 02:22:17,391 INFO Only free silo, ignoring all checks and merging branches
<seb128> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/06/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t02:20
<sil2100> 2014-03-06 02:22:17,391 INFO Only free silo, ignoring all checks and merging branches
<didrocks> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-3-merge-clean/32/console
<didrocks> robru-sick, I'm still trying to check out the recup branch, but we've been trying to do some other stuff and it all ends in tears (or at least timeout)
<seb128> so yeah, it's in the night IRC backlog
<didrocks> that what he told
<didrocks> that's why he couldn't get the recup branch
<didrocks> sil2100: in the case, if he doesn't want to --override, just ensure that trunk is tagged appropriately
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> brb, modem re-kick
<sil2100> thostr_: silo assigned for you
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<dbarth> hiya
<dbarth> sil2100: i have a new request in the spreadsheet, can i have a silo?
<dbarth> line 33
<dbarth> seb128: hey, i see you're on the entry, this should hopefully fix the dependency problem
<seb128> dbarth, yeah, I was just reviewing the diff, looks fine to me
<didrocks> dbarth: the fixes for online account and the other reverted components will come later on?
<didrocks> dbarth: I wonder as well (Laney can help) if the new funcationality itself is asking for a FFe
<dbarth> didrocks: the branches are still all on trunk afaics
<seb128> dbarth, didrocks: I think that branch/diff applies on top of the code-before-revert
<didrocks> (as it's not covered by touch FFe)
<Laney> yes
<dbarth> but yeah, there is another branch to disable the ap tests that fail
<didrocks> dbarth: right, but it's not in the distro, so if you want to reland them, you need at least an empty MP
<didrocks> and yeah, get a FFe as per Laney's ;)
<dbarth> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/fix-ap-tests/+merge/209463
<dbarth> didrocks: i have a non-void branch for webbrowser-app
<dbarth> didrocks: but so should i add one for each of the other components as well?
<dbarth> ie, signon-ui, etc.
<didrocks> dbarth: yeah, for all components where you have no other branches
<didrocks> (there are 2 IIRC)
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> friends-app and signon-ui
<dbarth> sil2100: i stand corrected ;) will update the branch list quickly
<dbarth> mardy: ping? i need 2 empty MPs for friends-app and signon-ui please
<mardy> dbarth: ah, ok
<mardy> dbarth: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/friends-app/silo/+merge/209635 https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-ui/silo/+merge/209634
<dbarth> cool thanks
<ogra> grr ... it would help if my manta wouldnt be constantly dead and out of battery :(
<dbarth> sil2100: branch list ready, line 33
<dbarth> (will have another request shortly for webapps as well btw)
<dbarth> sil2100: line 34 is ready as well if i can get a silo for it
<dbarth> thanks
<psivaa> didrocks: on the gallery app and mediaplayer app test reruns mediaplayer came back with no failures but gallery-app has failed one test each on 2 reruns
<psivaa> didrocks: galler-app crash was seen on both the reruns
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, making sense, thanks a lot for the retries :)
<psivaa> yw :)
<didrocks> hum, seem sil2100 isn't around…
<dbarth> didrocks: do you have time for my 2 requests maybe?
<didrocks> dbarth: ready is still set to "No". Did you get the FFe then?
<dbarth> oh i need an ffe for that?
<dbarth> i hadn't looked at the comment
<dbarth> reading
<didrocks> dbarth: the previous uploaded needed it
<didrocks> so if you want to reenable it, I think you need the FFe (see our discussion with Laney)
<dbarth> ok, good, will do
<dbarth> still i'd like to get silos, if available, to test that asap
<didrocks> sure, can you turn ready to Yes?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> ERROR:root:signon-ui is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-006
<didrocks> Timo, can you release the lock on signon-ui?
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<didrocks> same for:
<didrocks> ERROR:root:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-006
<didrocks> ERROR:root:webbrowser-app is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-006
<dbarth> didrocks: done (33 and 34)
<didrocks> ERROR:root:friends-app is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-006
<didrocks> Mirv: just reconfigure without the MPs I guess, then, we'll readd them and rebuild
<didrocks> dbarth: for 33, we need to wait for ^
<dbarth> sure
<didrocks> dbarth: for 34, those links are not MPs
<dbarth> doh
<dbarth> didrocks: they should now
<didrocks> hum, same issue, Mirv: ERROR:root:unity-webapps-qml is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-006
<didrocks> dbarth: FYI ^
<dbarth> ah right, but that's the null MP here; hope we're not making too much of a mess here
<sil2100_> grrrr
<popey> have we had an update to dialer-app recently?
<popey> or maybe pulse
<popey> hmm, telephony-service...
<didrocks> popey: ofono, 2 days ago, telephony-service, 3 days ago
 * popey files bug
<popey> (sorry)
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100_> ;p
<didrocks> regression?
<davmor2> popey:  what bug, I've just noticed that the loud speaker doesn't kick in immediately
<ogra> davmor2, known issue ... iirc rsalveti pointed it out in one of his mails
<ogra> loudspeaker is delayed
<davmor2> ogra: :) \o/ one less regression
<ogra> well, it is a regression, fallout of the switch to 4.4 (audio stack behaves differently), but a known one
<popey> davmor2: bug 1288692
<ogra> and ricardo is working on i t
<ubot5> bug 1288692 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Loudspeaker toggle broken in #223 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288692
<ogra> popey, should work, as long as you are patient
<popey> no, it stays on
<ogra> hmpf
<popey> ooh, now I see two dialer apps
<davmor2> popey: meh it does switch down for me eventually
<ogra> popey, stop using dual SIM, the mako isnt built for that :P
<popey> hah
<bregma> sil2100, didrocks, apparently there was corruption in the Unity trunk branch on Launchpad, I ended up fixing it remotely then merging and retagging manually
<Mirv> didrocks: pong
<bregma> everything should be OK now, although the spreadsheet seemed a little confused for a while
<sil2100_> bregma: let me doublt-check
<Mirv> didrocks: I thought we agreed yesterday on signon-ui being locked, and I didn't know the rest would need updates either
<didrocks> Mirv: seems like we can have a better way to get out of the current situation, would it be painful to just get those 5 branches out temporarly, relanding them and then adding them back?
<didrocks> Mirv: but to be quick, we need to ensure that dbarth has the FFe first
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> how can I trigger jenkins CI testing on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171 ?
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, juggling can be made if just keeping track of changes. indeed 1. remove branches, 2. land elsewhere, 3. add branches back (with updated trunks) and rebuild
<didrocks> Mirv: just add a comment on the spreadsheet maybe?
<Mirv> didrocks: then if stuff is landed to the archive that has higher version number than in the Qt 5.2 PPA, it might break testing the PPA
<Mirv> before those are added back
<Mirv> but otherwise fine. so: signon-ui ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts webbrowser-app friends-app unity-webapps-qml <- I can remove+reconfigure from Qt 5.2 landing temporarily when needed
<t1mp> didrocks: is there a way for me to trigger CI on an MR proposed by someone who is not canonical?
<didrocks> t1mp: this is a question for the vanguard, not CI Train
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks, and sorry for that :)
<Mirv> didrocks: sorry, just to repeat, shall I do that now or shall we wait for the FFe? :)
<didrocks> Mirv: let's wait for dbarth to answer us on the FFe one
<davmor2> ogra: did you figure out the issue with adb on manta
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<Mirv> elopio: hi!
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<sil2100_> Damn, LP stopped working for me here..
<t1mp> didrocks: ok, I'll try that. You have been helpful to me before so I thought let's try that again :)
<t1mp> psivaa: is there a way for me to trigger CI on an MR proposed by someone who is not canonical?
<ogra> davmor2, still on it. its a bit tricky, the N10 usb gadget is pretty different
<Mirv> elopio: could you launch another AP run, but with the following PPA:s: ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 + ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1 (note the "1")?
<davmor2> sil2100: you breaking the T'interwebz again
<didrocks> t1mp: I have no idea on that part at all TBH ;)
<davmor2> ogra: and older too I would imagine
<sil2100_> ;/
<psivaa> t1mp: I think it should be possible. is there an MP that I can take a look at?
<t1mp> psivaa: yes, please https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<t1mp> psivaa: that one is ready to go in, except that I need CI and the packages it creates for testing
 * didrocks quietly deployed an update
<psivaa> t1mp: i could retrigger that job if you'd like.
<psivaa> t1mp: if that's what you want.. dont understandt he 'I need CI and the packages...' bit :)
<ogra> sigh ... i'm not actually sure the adb change is at fault at all here
<ogra> my N10 doesnt start after a fresh flash
<ogra> grrr ... because it committed suicide again ... thanks battery
<t1mp> psivaa: before approving the MR, I like to see that all CI tests pass
<t1mp> psivaa: and when CI runs, UITK .deb packages are created, which I can use to do some manual testing
<t1mp> psivaa: CI never ran for that MR, only autolanding tests once after I approved. But since then there have been some changes (and we don't have autolanding anymore)
<t1mp> psivaa: so if you can trigger CI for that MP, please do so
<t1mp> psivaa: so I need results similar to this https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/drop-bottombarvisibilitycommunicator/+merge/209446/comments/492707 for the fix-swipe-delete-002 MP
<psivaa> t1mp: ok, 1 sec please
<popey> didrocks: davmor2 latest image broke background music playback
<davmor2> popey: :(
<didrocks> popey: did it start on latest image or you just see it on latest image?
<popey> it broke on this image I believe. Happy to roll back though to test on other images
<ogra> didrocks, you talked about a mail from plars wrt mako, where is that ?
<ogra> (not on the ML)
<ogra> (since i cant boot my N10 i would like to at least collect more info)
<didrocks> ogra: it was manta (on another CI list)
<didrocks> let me fw it to you
<ogra> thanks
<didrocks> popey: do you mind trying? I see no clear suspect in the diff
<didrocks> maybe apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu…
<didrocks> but let's confirm per image first
<ogra> 222 had indicator-sound
<psivaa> t1mp: i've triggered a job for that MP here  http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/1842/console
<popey> didrocks: which image do you recommend I try?
<ogra> sigh, now it doesnt even show the battery anymore when pressing power
<seb128> ogra, indicator-sound has nothing to do with the background playing/service afaik
<didrocks> popey: just the one before, I guess you would have discovered it before
<t1mp> psivaa: thank you
<psivaa> t1mp: there could be a reason why they were not automatically enabled.. but i dont know. let's see what this job does
<didrocks> I don't think indicator-sound is linked to that
<ogra> seb128, no, but its the one sound related package in the last two images :)
<popey> didrocks: I don't test every image (especially the evening ones) but sure, I'll go back one by one
<didrocks> popey: yeah, I bet you would have caught it by yesterday, thanks!
<didrocks> and we don't have that much changes
<popey> k
<seb128> popey, it might be easier to go a few back and do selective upgrading?
<didrocks> ogra: fwed
<seb128> I can imagine small updates being easier than having to download a full image every time
<elopio> Mirv: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/60/
<elopio> it's running.
<seb128> or can the system image "downgrade" by delta?
<popey> seb128: I'm easy, I have fast internet
<didrocks> seb128: that's what we do actually, try first to find the image and then apt-get install once we found the image which broke
<didrocks> seb128: he doesn't live in north of France, they do know how to do Internet there as well :p
<seb128> didrocks, well, if I had to download 5 full images and put them on the device it would take me half a day
<Mirv> elopio: \o/
<didrocks> seb128: < 1 min here I would say :p
<seb128> didrocks, where downloading n-5 and doing small dist-upgrade takes an hour
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> longest is to flash the device
<seb128> right, 5 times doing that is much longer than 1
<seb128> but everyone has his own debug tricks I guess ;-)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> Mr "I don't dist-upgade"
<didrocks> :p
 * seb128 wins back the slow download by being smart :p
 * didrocks pets his 1Gb connection
<ogra> well, dist-upgrade is broken by design in our images
<didrocks> ogra: stop thinking only about Touch! :)
<ogra> didrocks, i'll start thinking about desktop again once we have the redonly images there (next release)
<didrocks> I like how optimistic you are :)
<Laney> yeah, seriously
 * ogra isnt joking
<didrocks> RE: I like how optimistic you are :)
<didrocks> :)
<ogra> :)
<seb128> ogra, dist-upgrade is not supported on touch, yet it works fine most of time and is a valuable efforts saver
<seb128> ogra, you tell me how you test silo's landing without apt-get btw ;-)
<ogra> seb128, by having a bunch of dedicated buildds that give you images with the silo included
<Mirv> I wonder why I'm getting "prepare-silo: error: unrecognized arguments: trusty"
<ogra> (its on the TODO of foundations)
<seb128> ogra, well, I mean today, how do I test my silos without using apt which is not supported?
<ogra> seb128, apt-get install is
<ogra> dist-upgrade isnt
<seb128> same difference
<seb128> they both do similar things
<seb128> having a silo ppa and dist-upgrade or installing <list of binaries> does the same
<ogra> well, asl long as dpkg gets along all is fine with that ...
<Mirv> elopio: also the gatekeeper job seems failed
<seb128> right
<ogra> but there are enough packages where it simply doesnt
 * Mirv tries to read backlog on possible discussion on CI breakage
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, that maybe me :) do you have a link?
<didrocks> Mirv: no for CI, but for prepare-silo
<Mirv> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/393/console
<didrocks> see my 13:05:51        * | didrocks quietly deployed an update
<Mirv> elopio: it just says failure http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/60/console
<Mirv> didrocks: very quietly :)
<elopio> Mirv: yesterday it failed too. psivaa, can you give me a hand?
<didrocks> Mirv: I need to show people I'm working :)
<elopio> Mirv, psivaa: ERROR:phablet-flash:Device either not connected
<Mirv> haha
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, I did redeploy every job but the prepare one
<didrocks> I bet that's it :)
<didrocks> Mirv: retry?
<psivaa> elopio: one sec please
<Mirv> didrocks: looks good now, great!
<didrocks> Mirv: sweet ;)
<davmor2> popey: music is working for me in the music app once the screen has blanked
<popey> davmor2: which image?
<didrocks> Mirv: sorry, got all code changed, but didn't redeploy the prepare-silo one
<davmor2> popey: current but let me double check
<popey> #222 works here
<davmor2> version version: 223
<ogra> popey, check for apparmor log messages
<ogra> (since that changed in 223)
<popey> ok, will update and try again
<psivaa> elopio: mako-07 is not coming up in adb devices.. would need someone to go down there to take a look
<jdstrand> note, the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu changes only added more access for desktop systems
<elopio> psivaa: thanks. please let me know when I can re-run the job.
<davmor2> popey: get ready for a quick hang out request
<sil2100> Mirv: ping
<popey> davmor2: ok
<Mirv> sil2100: pong
<davmor2> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjlh4jf0b067q7lmc1slud0?hl=en-GB
<davmor2> popey: ^
<popey> bah, music works on #223 now
<popey> ffs
<didrocks> popey: again a popey's bug!
<didrocks> :)
<popey> didrocks: figured it out
<popey> didrocks: I had sf on, mir off, and that's when the music fails to play on screen blank
<ogra> which is expected
<didrocks> why did you get sf on?
<didrocks> (like, any trick which failed?)
<Mirv> sil2100: can you enlighten me about the possibility of bfiller's landing line 6 of going in before tomorrow?
<popey> i had to enable sf to test stuff for kaleo, forgot to re-create .display-mir
<sil2100> didrocks: eek, sorry to AGAIN ask the same question - but if we want to ignore a version that's been directly uploaded to the archive (we don't want it in te changelog) then what flag I should use? ;p
<Mirv> so that I could start tomorrow by grabbing content-hub, gallery-app, camera-app, unity-scope-click into Qt 5.2 landing
 * sil2100 thinks it's the 3rd time he asks that
<sil2100> duuuh
<davmor2> sil2100: you need to setup your own FAQ wiki page :D
<sil2100> davmor2: a wiki-page for people with altzheimer? ;D
<davmor2> sil2100: you have to remember the link though :D
<sil2100> brb, location change
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<didrocks> sil2100: you mean, for building?
<dbarth> didrocks, Mirv: stuck in a meeting  but i will do the FFE  before landing of course; just testing and verifying that the fix really works first
<dbarth> hope you're not blocked; tell me if you do
<didrocks> dbarth: we kind of are, as you dont' have the FFe done and acked, Mirv is trying to land qt 5.2 at the same time, so we need to ensure you can land before EOD
<didrocks> dbarth: and for that, you need the FFe acked, so we can't give you a silo before being sure you will be able to land
<dbarth> but if i don't land, you're stuck as well?
<dbarth> ie, can you land qt5.2 (which is a priority) without us?
<ogra> dbarth, well, can you wait for another week with yours ? 5.2 will likely cause us to stay in degraded landing mode for another week
<ogra> i assume thats the reason why dider is pushing
<Mirv> dbarth: yes so those packages you're targetting are already rebuilt in the Qt 5.2 landing silo. so they'd land as they are currently, just rebuilt.
<dbarth> i'm ok to wait; asking oSoMon as well, since we're blocking him as well
<dbarth> so?
<dbarth> am i blocking you guys or not?
<Mirv> dbarth: but if needed to land, we can temporarily remove those 5 packages from Qt 5.2 landing to do a landing in-between
<Mirv> dbarth: well, you would be blocking if you plan to land tomorrow, but if you can finish all the way to merge + clean today then it doesn't block
<didrocks> dbarth: ideally, I would prefer you to land first, be aware that landing Qt 5.2 can take still some days
<didrocks> dbarth: and it will mean that Mirv is going to land the reverts to trunks
<didrocks> Mirv: your branches contains the reverts, right?
<didrocks> dbarth: so more work for you to rebase on that afterwards
<didrocks> and osomon
<Mirv> dbarth: the one revert, signon-ui, at the moment
<didrocks> Mirv: you don't revert the other oens?
<didrocks> ones*
<didrocks> Mirv: you should, we don't want to reland half of the packages change
<Mirv> didrocks: I fail to remember now which needed what reverts, but yes it's possible I need to rebuild 1-2 other packages now
<Mirv> webbrowser-app
<Mirv> friends-app
<Mirv> and online accounts. check. I need to update those branches to be reverts instead of rebuilds
<didrocks> Mirv: signon-ui and g-c-c-online-accounts
<didrocks> in addition to webbrowser-app and friends-app
<Mirv> yes, the online accounts
<Mirv> ok, handling that now
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe wait an hour if dbarth has good news from the release tam?
<didrocks> team*
<Mirv> didrocks: well it doesn't hurt if I rebuild better packages meanwhile. it shouldn't take too long
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> ok then
<dbarth> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1288743
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288743 in webbrowser-app "[FFE] Support for online accounts in webapp-container" [Undecided,New]
<dbarth> can i subscribe the release team with that?
<didrocks> dbarth: looks good, please poke them as well :)
<dbarth> well, done anyway, let's see
<didrocks> dbarth: slangasek, Laney will be able to help ^
<dbarth> ah, thanks for the nudge
<didrocks> sil2100: (once you are back), please do assign both silo with Mirv's help once this FFe is acked by the release team ^ (I'll probably be exercising by then)
<didrocks> sergiusens: hey, did you get a query from balloons to release sil2100's terminal-app branch?
<didrocks> (to fix some AP tests)
<sergiusens> didrocks, nope; but I was out until today; so I'd expect that
<didrocks> renato_: any news on the eds for clock app fixes?
<sergiusens> didrocks, I would think balloons is capable of doing it though
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, weird, it was planned yesterday but didn't, not sure why :) I'll check with him I guess
<didrocks> sergiusens: welcome back! :)
<renato_> didrocks, this is a bug on the SDK,  zsombi is working on that
<sergiusens> didrocks, I can do it now if already merged
<didrocks> renato_: do you have any idea of a release time? It's part of the image promotion blocker list
<didrocks> sergiusens: I guess it is…
<sergiusens> seems merged http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/trunk/revision/41
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: that would be fantastic! :)
<renato_> looks like all releases on SDK is pending, I asked him yesterday and he did not give me any specific date
<didrocks> renato_: waow, bzoltan any more infos?
<bzoltan> didrocks: no, I have no info
<renato_> didrocks, you can ask szombi on #ubuntu-app-devel
<didrocks> rather than chasing one by one, can you guys help me? :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: ^
<didrocks> I don't want a full sdk release, just the one to make clock apps working again
<renato_> didrocks, you are talking about the alarm on Sunday, correct?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> which is the latest blocker for clock apps
<didrocks> right?
<bzoltan> didrocks: zsombi is attending to the Qt52 standup right now and Kaleo and him are fixing the DPR and Datepicker bugs ...
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok, can you catch with him again and tell me?
<bzoltan> didrocks: I am positive that nobody from my team has looked it today
<didrocks> bzoltan: so, I guess we won't have an image to promote before 5.2 then?
<renato_> didrocks, szombi is working on alarm API since last week but he is blocked due this Datepicker bug on qt 52
<sil2100> didrocks: sure!
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, finally back!
<bzoltan> didrocks: I do not know
<sil2100> Finally INTERNETZ
<didrocks> sil2100: I had to chase myself everyone to get infos meanwhile :/
<sil2100> I'm at my girlfriends grandparents now, I think our ISP tries fixing our internet connection by disconnecting it
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, terminal-app is pushed forward, yes?
<davmor2> sil2100: Noooooooo we can't let you near the Interwebz youz breakzez it
<sergiusens> sil2100, I'm pre testing and then pushing; consider it done in 10'
<sil2100> didrocks: will keep an eye on those FFe's from the spreadsheet
<sil2100> sergiusens: awesome news, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: so, clock-apps has been discussed, remaining on the list is weather app AFAIK
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'd like to try to land libclick before 5.2 if possible, currently waiting for our lander (stgraber) to wake up - do you think that might still be possible?
<sil2100> grrr
<cjwatson> or am I screwed?
<didrocks> cjwatson: no, should be fine. Can you just get tested the existing impacted AP tests?
<sil2100> cjwatson: how complicated is the landing?
<cjwatson> sil2100: single package
<cjwatson> it's just in click itself, in terms of source packages
<sil2100> cjwatson: as didrocks said, fill it in and let's try landing
<cjwatson> yep, waiting for Stéphane
<sil2100> cjwatson: just make sure your lander tests it well!
<cjwatson> well, I was going to test it I think
<seb128> cjwatson, you can get any lander add the line for you
<cjwatson> it's https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/+merge/209698, ignoring the blatant lies there about the bugs fixed
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm happy to put the line in there if you want, so we can start build, etc
<Mirv> sil2100: hi, did you have any info on the line 6 landing, should it be simply put in today or how?
<sil2100> Mirv: let me refresh my memory
<seb128> cjwatson, should I add it or do you prefer to wait for stgraber?
<sergiusens> popey, can you take a look? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/157/
<Mirv> sil2100: you saw the e-mail from bill probably regarding it?
<popey> sergiusens: ack
<cjwatson> seb128: please go ahead if you can, thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, let me refresh my mailbox
<rsalveti> ogra: popey: I'll check bug 1288692, but I know it was working with 219/220
<ubot5> bug 1288692 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Loudspeaker toggle broken in #223 on mako" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288692
<rsalveti> the delay was expected as well
<Mirv> sil2100: then there's Saviq's response there. is it that in order to land it unity8 should also be landed. is that then too before Qt 5.2 or after..
<popey> rsalveti: I would prioritise that lower, I can't reproduce it now
<Saviq> Mirv, we landed it in unity8 already
<rsalveti> popey: alright
<Saviq> Mirv, if that's about the 5.2 fixes...
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, cjwatson: click landing add to l36, if somebody wants to assign it a silo ;-)
<Mirv> Saviq: no the ones needed for bill's landing https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-hud/+merge/209226 + https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/drop-bottombarvisibilitycommunicator/+merge/209446
<cjwatson> afterwards I'll be able to work on upstart-app-launch and such, but this gets us started
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, we won't land those yet
<Saviq> Mirv, we just extracted just the tests disabling
<Mirv> Saviq: sil2100: bfiller_afk: that will probably mean no landing of line 6 before Qt 5.2, so unfortunately the silo should be removed?
<Mirv> it was just that Bill wanted the gallery/camera click conversion in for weeks, but does it seem now there is simply no way of doing that since unity8 + UITK are not going to get in yet?
<sil2100> Mirv: what e-mail was that?
<sil2100> Mirv: could you give me the titles?
<Saviq> Mirv, uitk is blocked by 5.2, right? but we just made it so that the uitk change is not necessary straight away
<sil2100> seb128: will assign ;)
<Saviq> and unity8 is not yet blocked by 5.2 is it?
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<popey> sergiusens: running terminal AP tests on device ...
<Mirv> sil2100: the thread "Landing content-hub + 4 others + Mir before or after Qt 5.2?"
<Mirv> Saviq: well everything's blocked unless we start juggling things and temporarily remove something from Qt 5.2 landing in order to land something critical elsewhere. like dbarth/sil2100 may be doing for signon-ui/online-accounts/etc
<Mirv> Saviq: unity8 is not blocked currently in CI Train only because Mir landing is blocking unity-mir and it's a requirement for unity8
<sergiusens> popey, sounds good; I got 100% on flo
<popey> ok, I'm testing on mako
<popey> #223
<Saviq> Mirv, so yeah, row 6 looks like it could land?
<sil2100> Re-reeading it
<sil2100> I would say - let's land it
<didrocks> sil2100: ensure the CI team is ready to switch on the dashboard
<davmor2> popey: can I haz a go in your time machine please :)
<seb128> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/ , the package is building
<Saviq> Mirv, so line 6 is content-hub, camera-app, gallery-app, unity8, are any of those blocked in CIT?
<didrocks> Saviq: as they are click apps, I think they need to update something as we discussed
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, we'll poke plars and ev with that
<sil2100> Mirv, sergiusens: so, should we try landing line 6?
<cjwatson> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> sergiusens: are you ready for the transition as well?
<plars> sil2100: hi, what do you need updated?
<seb128> cjwatson, arg, failed to build
<seb128> cjwatson, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168521477/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.click_0.4.17_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> yeah, damnit
<cjwatson> sorry, I'll fix it up
<cjwatson> tested everything but the final assembly :-/
<seb128> cjwatson, well, good news is that I can trigger a rebuild from your current branch, so just ping me when you get a fix in there
<cjwatson> seb128: I'll need to bump the version though, right
<sil2100> plars: once we land the transition of gallery and camera apps to click apps we need the dashboard updated to use click apps instead of the normal ones
<cjwatson> because this is X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version
<dbarth> Laney: ping?
<Mirv> Saviq: sergiusens: sil2100: so those are blocked from Qt 5.2 point of view in CI Train because of the line 6 was there first. and my interest is getting line 6 sorted out so that I ould get the named packages and their dependencies into Qt 5.2 silo :)
<dbarth> trying to see if the FFE makes sense and unblock things
<sil2100> Mirv: let's try releasing that today so you ave it unblocked tomorrow
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: +1 on that :)
<plars> sil2100: it's an easy change for us, when do you expect that to change in image?
<sergiusens> Mirv, if line 6 is gallery/camera; that's happening today
<sil2100> plars: in the best case, I guess the next auto-image from cron shoud have it?
<sil2100> sergiusens: ouuu yeaaaa
<plars> sil2100: ok, let's confirm with didrocks. We can discuss in the landing call and I'll make sure the change goes in if so
<didrocks> I just need an ETA of that landing, sergiusens, is everything's ready and we can publish?
<sergiusens> didrocks, remember that this is complex ;-)
<sil2100> plars: today is Thursday so I won't be around for the meeting sadly
<sil2100> sergiusens: are you ready with everything on your side?
<didrocks> sergiusens: right, that's why I'm anxious, we already can't promote an image and we are going to get confinement on some apps due to change to clicks :p
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, hoping that there will be no unseen side-effects :p
<sergiusens> didrocks, I would need to reconf the silo with unity8
<didrocks> ok, so not really there yet
<didrocks> remember as well that Mir is going to need a metapackage rebuild
<sergiusens> didrocks, Mir?
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, new packages, per platform, don't worry :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I do know that I need to fix the seeds if they are outdated (ubuntu-touch)
<Laney> hello dbarth, I don't see it on the list
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, ubuntu-touch is in and still valid in your silos for the next couple of hours
<sergiusens> didrocks, I plan to start this after our team's standup
<didrocks> it's in an hour and half?
<sergiusens> didrocks, can't do it now since I have to present at the app dev days (going to wing it since it was asked while I was on holidays)
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> hum, that will be tight
<sergiusens> utc 16:30
<didrocks> with the Mir landing
<didrocks> and I don't want both in the same image
<didrocks> (in case some tests are failing, it will be harder to decipher if it's Mir or the click conversion)
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, just coordinate to kgunn to have an image kicked and tested in between please
<sergiusens> didrocks, deciphering errors due to a package being click is easy
<sergiusens> but I'll coordinate
<didrocks> thx!
<sergiusens> didrocks, is the meta going to be outdated after mir lands?
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah
<popey> sergiusens: approved terminal
<didrocks> it will force us to remove the change
<didrocks> popey: \o/
<Saviq> sergiusens, didrocks, I'm just running the u8 test suite with the unity8 branches, will ACK the branches in 5 or so
<sergiusens> Saviq, are you adding the landing as well once that's done so we can reconf the silo?
<Saviq> sergiusens, they're already there
<Saviq> sergiusens, you can reconf now
<sergiusens> oh, great
<Saviq> sergiusens, I dropped the two click scope MPs
<Saviq> sergiusens, as they were merged separately
<sil2100> Saviq: which silo you mean?
<sil2100> popey: \o/
<Saviq> sil2100, 007, but I think sergiusens is on it?
<balloons> ty popey for approving ;-)
<dbarth> Laney: let me share the link
<didrocks> sil2100: take care, it's ubuntu-touch-meta, not ubuntu-touch
<didrocks> sil2100: for the source package
<dbarth> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1288743
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288743 in webbrowser-app "[FFE] Support for online accounts in webapp-container" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> didrocks, sil2100 ^silo 7
<popey> balloons: yw
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, ok
<sil2100> Right
<didrocks> sil2100: letting you doing it?
<Laney> dbarth: ok, I made it affect the package in Ubuntu
<Laney> someone should get to it soon
<dbarth> Laney: thanks for that, i forgot it was on the ubuntu package i needed it
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, with the ubuntu-touch change for camera and gallery app, right?
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 can I get a silo for line 35?
<Laney> I think it would have gotten to people via email anyway, but this makes it appear on the list that some of us use
<davmor2> popey: can you open the notes app?
<sil2100> tvoss: sadly, unity-mir is locked by the Mir landing right now
<tvoss> sil2100, okay
<sil2100> tvoss: we'll assign as soon as the landing is done, which shoud be soon
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, the source is called ubuntu-touch-meta
<tvoss> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> yea, doing
 * didrocks fixes that in the spreadsheet
<popey> davmor2: I would.. but http://imgur.com/yfKWZf0  HEY LOOK MY N KEY MOVED!
<popey> davmor2: yes, i can open notes app
<sil2100> didrocks, sergiusens: reconfigured the silo
<davmor2> popey: yeah I got that from time to time if you click on where the n should be it still types it :)
<davmor2> popey: I could never successfully reproduce it
<davmor2> popey: I can't remember if I posted a bug for it
<popey> davmor2: I just had a problem where press search in dash, keyboard comes up, press a key, the keypress goes through the keyboard and hits the app underneath it, launching it
<popey> rebooted to get around it ☹
<davmor2> popey: man that is an old bug that they fixed
<popey> nope ☻
<davmor2> popey: I think you need to fresh flash your phone to be honest :D
<popey> shush
<davmor2> popey: Ubuntu Netwalk, doesn't save highscores
<popey> gah, typing through keyboard again
<Mirv> sergiusens: sil2100: oh yeah!
<Mirv> like sil2100 said
<davmor2> popey: I can't reproduce that on mako, flo or manta
<popey> davmor2: it's intermittent
<Mirv> sil2100: are you ok to handle the d_barth FFe landing if it happens? ie you know to temporarily put aside the certain branches from Qt 5.2 landing, reconfigure it but leave it otherwise intact?
<Mirv> sil2100: actually, if it'll need reconfiguring, you'll need a list of the manual packages. I can give you that
<Mirv> sil2100: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7044512/
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, will do that if that happens today during the evening - could you e-mail me the list so it doesn't get lost?
<didrocks> Mirv: the spreadsheet has a field for it :)
<didrocks> Mirv: please update it
<Mirv> didrocks: !
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> "there's a field for that"
<didrocks> "Additional source packages to land" :p
<Mirv> sil2100: updated
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm... me and sergiusens are a bit confused abour the ubuntu-touch change - the ubuntu-touch-meta branch has the gallery-app and camera-app removal already in the trunk, but it wasn't released yet, right? ;p
 * sil2100 gets confused because of the new idea trunk = distro
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: doesn't work for meta packages
<sil2100> So, we should prepare a source package of that and simply attach that, ok
<sil2100> All is clear for uss
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks ;p
<Mirv> I think seed update instead https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty
<sil2100> Yeah, this one is up-to-date with the removal from seeds
<didrocks> sil2100: but you do have the source package prepared
<didrocks> sil2100: it's the -meta
<sil2100> I know I know
<sil2100> I know now ;)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> and yeah, the airline as a plan so that you just give your branch
<didrocks> and the seed update is done
 * didrocks goes for a run
<Mirv> ok, I got rest and hopefully get cured, I've had some flu symptoms it's mostly quite tiring
<Mirv> s/got/go7
<popey> fix your keyboard too maybe? ☻
 * didrocks is going to listen to popey while running :p
<popey> haha, i wasnt in it much
<popey> got a UT mention in tho ☻
<didrocks> popey: roh, sooo disappointed! :)
<didrocks> heh
<popey> i shouldn't go on that show when I have been drinking :D
<cjwatson> HULK SMASH CTYPES
<cjwatson> ahem
<psivaa> t1mp: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/1842/console has finished success.. so i guess you'd have the required bits in there
<t1mp> psivaa: thanks
<t1mp> psivaa: the s-jenkins url doesn't work for me, but I already saw the results in the MR :) I'm already running tests with the debs
<t1mp> :)
<davmor2> cjohnston: stop, stop now.  The ctype evolves into an etype and man etypes are gorgeous assuming of course that they follow jaguar whole heartedly with their naming of types ;)
<psivaa> t1mp: ack, there should be a public jenkins link for that job. but i'll skip that if you've already got what you needed :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^ even
<cjwatson> davmor2: trust me, the Python ctypes module has nothing to do with Jaguar quality
<t1mp> psivaa: I got the links from here https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171/comments/493255
<cjwatson> seb128: Right, sorry about that, that was way more painful than it should have been.  Could you retrigger silo 004 please?
<cjwatson> versioned as 0.4.17.1
<seb128> cjwatson, done
<om26er> plars, ping
<plars> om26er: hi
<cjwatson> seb128: thanks
<om26er> plars, in the unlock_screen script the blind unlock code path is useless, if the screen does not unlock with assertion there is no way blind swipe will, do you have any objection if I remove that part ?
<plars> om26er: hmm, I'm a big fan of the the saying "if it ain't broke, don't fix it", but if you're really sure and you've tested the change well, we can give it a try.
<om26er> plars, sure, from my testing if the screen failed to unlock due to some reason (it does not these days, unless unity does not start) the blind swipe didn't help either
<seb128> cjwatson, build is happier this time ;-)
<cjwatson> Yep
<tvoss> sil2100, do you keep me posted on the unity-mir lock status?
<sil2100> tvoss: will do, sure!
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<cjwatson> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/48/console seems to suggest that something needs to be changed there to check the ppc64el status too?
<cjwatson> "arch: {i386,powerpc,amd64,armhf}, status: building"
<sil2100> hm, got informed that my network issues have been fixed, but I think I'm still having packet loss here ;/
<sil2100> Oh well
<Laney> sil2100: is the touch metapackage blocked by landing-007?
<sil2100> Laney: it might be, why you ask?
<Laney> because I would like to upload it
<Laney> that's a strangely opaque response
<davmor2> Laney: How could James Bond ever stop the touch metapackage
 * Laney shakes davmor2 
<sil2100> Laney: hm, we're still not releasing the click landing, I mean not like 'now' - you want to push it through CITrain?
<sil2100> Laney: or a direct upload to the archive?
<Laney> I would just upload it
<Laney> but I don't want to release all these random changes
<cjwatson> sorry when you say click landing do you mean mine in silo 004, or the conversion of some apps to clicks?
<Laney> the second thing
<Laney> It's taken a lock on the metapackage
<sil2100> Laney: hmm, so, I would say - you can release new ubuntu-touch-meta, just please backport the change you want to release to the bzr branch
<cjwatson> thought so, I think when both are in flight it would help to be clear :)
<sil2100> Laney: so that when we release it for silo 007 we have all your changes in as well ;p
<sil2100> Laney: since sergiusens is busy right now and I'll have to jump out for practice in the nearest time and be back later
<sil2100> So no need to over-complicate things
<sil2100> I mean, block things
<cjwatson> didrocks: though it did say "arch: ppc64el, status: published" eventually
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<sil2100> Laney: ~.
<Laney> sil2100: The changes in the silo are already in trunk
<Laney> nope, you didn't lose your connection
<sil2100> grrr
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> So I can't upload it without reverting those
<sil2100> Laney: yes, I know, but the stuff you want to release is not, right?
<Laney> yes it is
<sil2100> Laney: ah
<sil2100> Laney: then release only what you want and backport the changelog entry to the bzr repo
<Laney> The metapackage works by checking out trunk of the seed branch and working out what to add
<sil2100> ah
 * sil2100 knows less about that
<Laney> It doesn't play too well with having things committed but not ready to go
<sil2100> brrr
<sil2100> ogra: are there any plans on kicking an image right now?
<sil2100> Laney: how urgent is your ubuntu-touch release?
<Laney> not hugely
<ogra> sil2100, not on my side ... i would actually like to upload the fix for adb for manta before
<sil2100> Laney: could it wait till evening, like ~3h from now on?
<cjwatson> $ click pkgdir com.ubuntu.weather
<cjwatson> GObject.__init__() takes exactly 0 arguments (1 given)
<cjwatson> bugger
<Laney> It can certainly wait
<Laney> I mainly want to observe that this is undesirable
<Laney> Doing the seed out-of-band would likely be better
<ogra> the seed was only uploaded there for testing
<ogra> we can indeed upload it separately
<sil2100> ogra: the camera/gallery change you mean?
<ogra> yes
<sil2100> Ok, so if someone can do a revert of that one and then prepare for re-adding it later today, than I +1 for that as well
<ogra> revert ? just delete the package from the ppa before landing
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> But the changes there are already in the seed branch and not ready to go
<sil2100> Ok, I'm confused, didn't you guys say that the seed change is in the branch?
<ogra> oh, ok
<ogra> yeah, branch != meta
<sil2100> So someone needs to remove that from the bzr branch first then
<ogra> well, yes
<ogra> not "first" though
<ogra> just needs to be removed
<Laney> How long are we talking before this stuff is uploaded?
<sil2100> The transition you mean?
<Laney> yeah
<ogra> do you mean the meta change ?
<ogra> heh
<Laney> we don't have to mess about with reverting if it's like quite soon
<Laney> can just wait
<Laney> it two weeks... well...
<ogra> right
<Laney> s/it/if/
<sil2100> We want to land it today I guess
<ogra> no issue then
<ogra> tell me when it lands and i'll prepare a meta
<Laney> For future you can hack update.cfg to build from a local seed branch, and use a PPA version
<ogra> until someone accidentially cpoies it into the archive :P
<Laney> mmm, you'd want support in the train to not do that
<ogra> i'm not sure there is
<Laney> probably not
<ogra> which is why i uploaded an acceptable package back then
<ogra> (and back then it was recent ... i didnt expect the silo to sit there for a week)
<sil2100> ogra, didrocks, cyphermox, sergiusens: as always, I jump out now and do the rest of my shift after getting back
<sil2100> sergiusens: let's finish up on the transition then
<ogra> ++
<sergiusens> I'll show up to your meeting now
<didrocks> cjwatson: it will ignore the whole state until it's published in the release pocket in fact
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, it was
<didrocks> so yeah, I have to reread my code apparently :)
<dbarth> Laney: ping again? any chance my FFE can get attention today; otherwise I need to find a solution to unblock the rest of qt 5.2
<dbarth> didrocks: regardless of the FFE, getting the silo in place would let us test things in a clean environment, can you assign us a silo for that or you're short on them?
<Laney> dbarth: umm, how is it blocking that?
<Laney> Can you ask in #ubuntu-release? Someone else might be able to help
<dbarth> ok
<cjwatson> seb128: could you publish 004 again?  one-line fix needed
<cjwatson> -            registry = Click.User(db, name=options.user)
<cjwatson> +            registry = Click.User.for_user(db, name=options.user)
<Laney> The bug report didn't say that it was massively urgent
<didrocks> dbarth: as told, I don't want to assign a silo to trash Mirv's work if you can't release in time or if the FFe is rejected
<didrocks> dbarth: would have been better in first place to plan the FFe ahead
<cjwatson> manual tests looking good otherwise, just need to run an AP or three
<dbarth> then we won't be able to release today
<dbarth> cause the ffe has not been reviewed yet
<dbarth> then we will need the silo, testing, and all
<seb128> cjwatson, do you need to bump the version?
<seb128> cjwatson, I can't rebuild a 17.1 again
<dbarth> so better stay aside, and land the rest instead
<cjwatson> seb128: I did, it's 0.4.17.2 in lp:click
<didrocks> dbarth: ok
<seb128> cjwatson, oh, ok, I got confused while looking at the commit message on https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/+merge/209698
<cjwatson> just didn't want to paste that part into IRC :)
<didrocks> dbarth: the reverts will be injected in your trunk with the Qt 5.2 landing as told previously
<dbarth> sorry i hope it's not a catch 22 situation
<seb128> cjwatson, you had a "releasing package click version 0.4.17.1" and not equivalent for .2
<cjwatson> right, that's because I expect the CI lander to tag whichever one finally works
<dbarth> ok, so we'll prep a new set of MPs once the qt-5.2 situation settles
<cjwatson> but I wanted to tag the failed attempts along the way too
<seb128> cjwatson, the changelog is UNRELEASE, is that ok?
<cjwatson> yep, the lander will sort that out
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, rebuild started
<didrocks> hum, that will be an interesting situation (without changelog rewrite)
<cjwatson> it was the same for 17 and 17.1
<didrocks> let's see how it goes
<seb128> hum
<seb128> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/49/console
<seb128> it's not happy
<seb128> oh, sorry
<didrocks> seb128: right, you know that one :p
<seb128> I've to check the ignore box
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> didrocks, I hadn't for the previous one, but that's because the 1st ftbesed
<sergiusens> didrocks, joining the landing team meeting to discuss since irc threads are killing me today :-P
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I meant, you already know why I prevent doing that :)
<seb128> didrocks, indeed
<didrocks> sergiusens: you are more than welcome :)
<didrocks> seb128: I should probably special case in case you click "build" and number of components == 1
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, build started
<ogra> plars, next image should be fine again on manta
<cjwatson> seb128: thanks
<ogra> (just uploaded a fix for adbd)
<plars> ogra: great!
<ogra> sorry for the breakage, manta uses a weird setup for the android gadget driver
<davmor2> rsalveti: I'm having a quick play with the x86 emulator is there a way to update the image on it or should the image be current
<rsalveti> davmor2: I'll create another image probably later today, but you can't update it still
<didrocks> davmor2: coming?
<didrocks> sergiusens: you wanted to join as well, right?
<davmor2> didrocks: on my way
<sergiusens> yup
<cjwatson> category: questions whose answers I should know.  what's the current simplest way to run a click AP test suite on a device?
<cyphermox> cjwatson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests ?
<cyphermox> not sure, it doesn't happen often for me ;)
<cyphermox> I'm hoping that's still up to date
<balloons> sergiusens, we should talk click-buddy at some point. I'm curious about dependency handling
<cjwatson> cyphermox: worth a try, thanks
<cjwatson> cyphermox: bit freaked out that it does apt-get source unity8, but I guess that's for its AP tests
<cjwatson> pull-lp-source, rather
<cyphermox> oy
<cyphermox> yeah, seems wrong-ish
<cyphermox> the ap tests should live in unity8-autopilot anyway
 * cyphermox tries to hard-rewire his brain so that AP == autopilot, not access point
<sergiusens> balloons, in theory; there shouldn't be dependencies if they are build dependencies
<psivaa> elopio: mako-07 has been reinstalled. you could rerun the job
<sergiusens> balloons, expanding on that; I talked to xnox and he consulted with cjwatson and said it would be ok to install extra build deps in the click chroot as long as the packages don't end up depending on anything strange (as in some lib we don't want to have to maintain compatibility with)
<sergiusens> didrocks, silo done; so I'm going to start testing
<didrocks> sergiusens: sweeet!
<cjwatson> xnox has a branch awaiting my review to add session support to click chroot, so you'd be able to install them temporarily more easily
<davmor2> didrocks: so balloons issue with the n7 camera flashing was resolved by realising flo has no flash :)
<didrocks> ahah
<davmor2> didrocks: this brings up the issue then on if the camera app should disable the feature and is flash listed in the hardware to know if there is one
<balloons> ohh session support would be nice, I'm usually doing the manual task of installing the extra deps to build.. But I'm thinking more on the execution side. We use to push python-mock, the toolkit, unity, etc modules in phablet-test-setup
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, I think the whole "what does this hw support and what can I install" will need work
<davmor2> didrocks: so safe to ignore for now but maybe update the bug that balloons has written right?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> please feel free :)
<davmor2> balloons: ^ so just make your bug about better hardware detection and software limiting it's spec based on the hardware detection :)
<balloons> sergiusens, ^^ see above. I was thinking about required test runtime modules
<sergiusens> balloons, oh; wrt I asked you to review an MR two Fridays ago ;-)
<balloons> sergiusens, hmm.. https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/emu_prov/+merge/207440
<balloons> I was traveling too much, and failed.
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, that one ;-)
<elopio> psivaa: thanks.
<robru> bregma, ping about lp:unity status
<bregma> robru, everything got resolved last night
<robru> bregma, but it looks like lp:unity still contains bschaefer 's two accidental unreleased trunk commits?
<elopio> doanac`: do you know why there is no rebuild link for me on this job? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper
<elopio> not a big deal if you are busy, but it would make it a lot nicer.
<balloons> sergiusens, ok last question.. Thoughts on this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045332/
<bregma> robru, yes, it wasn't worth risking further corruption: they'll get released with the next landing anyway
<doanac`> elopio: it could be the jenkins configuration. "rebuild" is a plugin. it might not be on q-jenkins
<robru> bregma, hmmm, didrocks just asked me to --overwrite with lp:~ps-jenkins/unity/trusty-proposed
<kgunn> tvoss: i'm still testing...i haven't forgotten...just need to check a few more things..
<sergiusens> balloons, how old is your click chroot
<sergiusens> ?
<sergiusens> balloons, cmake should be in there
<cjwatson> you could click chroot -a armhf -s trusty maint apt-get update; click chroot -a armhf -s trusty maint apt-get dist-upgrade
<cjwatson> or just destroy and re-create
<robru> bregma, sorry to step on your toes, but I just did the overwrite and everything looks fine now. lp:unity has nicer commit log as well, bonus ;-)
<robru> bregma, so bschaefer can just MP his commits later when they're ready
<bregma> thanks robru I'll have the upstream developers keep a log of the hours wasted while recovering from the diverged branches
<robru> bregma, ok sorry, was requested straight from didrocks
<didrocks> hum, I suggested that
<didrocks> didn't force, but robru told me that trunk had commits that were not released
<didrocks> and so it was all mixed up
<robru> didrocks, well, it did have unreleased commits
<didrocks> so yeah, maybe important, but always checking with upstream if they are ok with it to, or working with them to reconciliate the branches
<didrocks> too*
<didrocks> bregma: so, if you want to help on that you can repush your own branch (at the same revision)
<didrocks> as you started from that one apparently
<didrocks> and try to look at how getting trunk == version in distro
<didrocks> like redoing a release, populating the changelog manually for the 2 commits, for instance
<didrocks> so that you don't need to have a log of "hours"
<bregma> didrocks, no, the changes should really go through the regular process, it's only developers who had checked out lp:unity since last night and made changes who are affected
<bregma> no one has complained yet, so we're probably safe
<didrocks> (wasted)
<didrocks> but not to make our time wasted, answers would be appreciated
<didrocks> bregma: and bschaefer pushed to trunk? he still have his branches?
<didrocks> so be able to MP them back?
<didrocks> to*
<bschaefer> didrocks, it was an accident where i made a change to branch and did a bzr push :parent
<bregma> didrocks, yes, and his tail is between his legs life a beaten dog
<robru> didrocks, the bschaefer thing was an accident, he apologized already, no malice intended
<bschaefer> didrocks, yeah, ill just have to re-propose them
 * bschaefer is also wearing a cone of shame
<robru> bschaefer, it's not *that* bad... just unfortunately compounded with lp connectivity issues making the resolution take longer than it should have
<didrocks> bschaefer: I'm more afraid of you loosing your work than anything :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: ahah ;)
<bschaefer> robru, right, I should have been able to uncommit, push --overwrite and been done then it started hanging!
<didrocks> bregma: well, accidents happen :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> bregma: bschaefer: so, if you didn't get the launchpad hosting issue yesterday, normally, we would have the real branch
 * bschaefer will not use :parent to push anymore
<didrocks> and an additional merge
<didrocks> "resync trunk"
<didrocks> on top of it
<robru> bschaefer, yeah, that's basically what I just did and it was fine... go figure
<didrocks> which would have contained bschaefer's work
<bschaefer> robru, dang! I tried around 5 times haha
<didrocks> bschaefer: yeah :parent is dangerous :p
<bregma> the lp:unity branch got corrupted, I had to run 'bzr check' before it would accept anything at all
<bschaefer> didrocks, yeeah, sometimes i get lazy to get the real path of my branch (as i decided to make my lp name brandontschaefer)
<didrocks> bregma: you were the only one to have that issue? was limited to lp:unity?
<bregma> well, the merge&clean had the issue, bschaefer had an issue, I had an issue
<robru> bschaefer, you can use ~ in place of your own name, like lp:~/unity/my-branch
<bschaefer> robru, well that is very nice to know actually
<didrocks> bregma: yeah, and I saw that it was able to push at other locations…
<didrocks> really weird
<robru> bschaefer, even with my short name i still always use ~. I can't imagine typing 'brandontschaefer' every time, wow ;-)
<bschaefer> robru, yeeah i usually end up copying the branch name :), now that should speed up my pushes :)
<cjwatson> "cjwatson" is so utterly wired into my fingers that I tend to type it out :)
<cjwatson> ok, click 0.4.17.2 looks good (gallery, calendar, music, notes all passed; had to rerun a few tests but they got there in the end).  could somebody please land this for me from silo 004?  seb128 published it for me but I don't know if he's still around, as it's getting late there.
<seb128> cjwatson, I can do taht
<didrocks> cjwatson: I expect many failures from you the day we'll have again a release starting with a "c" :)
<cjwatson> oh great
<didrocks> cjwatson: you can do it as well btw
<cjwatson> didrocks: oh yes, indeed we've never had a "c"
<cjwatson> didrocks: I can?  I've never had ci train training
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, in case you end up in a special case, you'll have to ask, but core-devs have access to publication
<didrocks> cjwatson: default is always "click -> build, no option"
<cjwatson> how do I get to that then?
<seb128> cjwatson, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/build if you want to try to click it
<didrocks> then, if we are in a special case, options to overrides/change behavior are there and it's better for you to ask in that case :)
<seb128> cjwatson, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc#gid=22 has the links
<cjwatson> ok, let's see
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<cjwatson> so I want to check ACK_PACKAGING but not the others, right?
<seb128> correct
<didrocks> (only needed if you have packaging changes, of course. debian/changelog doesn't count as a packaging change)
<seb128> cjwatson, job SUCCESS ;-)
<cjwatson> yeah, extensive packaging changes here :)
<seb128> cjwatson, you can do the merge&clean later when the package is in the release pocket
<cjwatson> yep
<didrocks> cjwatson: you can track line 36 the migration as well (don't need to hit rmadison hard)
<didrocks> even if I know it's not an issue for you on that one, just wanted to mention
<cjwatson> yeah, personally I tail the publisher log ;-)
<didrocks> how to tell I'm not surprised :p
<cjwatson> the overrides will be wrong, I'll need to fix those, will take an extra publisher cycle
<cjwatson> (for the new binaries)
<cjwatson> argh, being called for dinner
<didrocks> enjoy :)
<seb128> didrocks, I just noticed on that case because cjwatson ended up bumping the version in-between fixes, but the .changes uploaded contains only the most recent entry and not all the ones which are part of the landing
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm a little bit puzzled on that because I handle that case
<cjwatson> might be an lp bug
<didrocks> seb128: mind opening a bug? I'll have a look
<seb128> didrocks, can do
<didrocks> ah
<cjwatson> oh, there we go, I can fix the overrides if I remember -s trusty-proposed
<didrocks> I can check quickly first
<didrocks> the .changes
<cjwatson> I think it'll close the bugs anyway, it works from what it has to what it's getting
<cjwatson> might just be wrong on trusty-changes
<seb128> k
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> similar to syncs
<didrocks> I do use -V
<didrocks> and the .changes is fine
<didrocks> (containing 0.4.17.1 and 0.4.17)
<cjwatson> gone, I'll merge and clean later
<didrocks> see you cjwatson
<cjwatson> ta
<didrocks> seb128: so, not for me :)
<seb128> didrocks, good, less bug opening to do for me as well ;-)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what packages are moving to click? I know gallery-app is one of them, what is the other one?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, camera
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
 * didrocks wonders how rsalveti can hear the word "camera" without screaming yet
<sergiusens> rsalveti, just running ap now; which is not as fast
<rsalveti> didrocks: haha :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti, btw; the issue I see with flo is when the camera is on; I lock and then unlock; it seems a couple of buffers are dequeued and we get the same issue as mako; is that the mir issue you mentioned?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hm, with latest image?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, nope; I was on holidays ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, ok, should be better with latest
<sergiusens> camera and gallery ran fine on flo; now triggering unity8
<sergiusens> rsalveti, were the changes done in hybris?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yes
<kgunn> robru: hey...i've found a bug that i don't want to release for unity-mir....all in all the packages looked really good but i found one strange specific use case around osk that seems broken....
<kgunn> and tvoss needs a silo for platform-api
<robru> kgunn, uhhh
<robru> kgunn, are you asking me to abandon the silo and assign tvoss?
<tvoss> kgunn, robru no need to
<tvoss> I will look into landing tomorrow the earliest
<robru> kgunn, well it sounds like you have all day to fix your bug then.
<kgunn> hey thanks tvoss ...i'll try one more trick, yeah...i'll ask for a reconfig in a moment robru
<robru> kgunn, ok, just ping me once the spreadsheet has the correct MPs
<kgunn> robru: ok, got for it....reconfig
<kgunn> hopefully reconfig works this time :) ....last night we had a reconfig that decided not to participate and kept including the deleted mp
<robru> kgunn, hmm, yes, it seems the reconfigure job has changed...
<robru> kgunn, ok, the new thing is broken, trying it the old way...
<robru> kgunn, ok, looks good, please build
<kgunn> robru: rock on...building...thanks
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome
<om26er> Saviq, is there another interface that I should rely on ? otherwise I can try with unity8' pid
<Saviq> om26er, I thought unity8.autopilot.process_helpers.{restart_unity_with_testability,unlock_unity} would be used
<om26er> Saviq, right, we can use that as well.
<om26er> just need to make sure unity8-autopilot is installed on the device first
<robru> sergiusens, so, I've been assigned to help you land the click conversion today. how's that going? are you ready for me to test the silo?
<sergiusens> robru, oh, I'm testing the silo
<sergiusens> that's my status
<sergiusens> :-)
<robru> sergiusens, great, no worries. is the seed rebuilt already?
<sergiusens> robru, doesn't need to be rebuilt
<robru> sergiusens, but it *is* built though?
<robru> sergiusens, ah, i see ubuntu-touch-meta is in the silo, i guess that's fine then.
<robru> sergiusens, ok, just ping me when you're satisfied and then i'll start poking at it
<sergiusens> robru, ok
<sergiusens> robru, keep in mind that for accurately testing this; there's a bunch of preconditons 'manual hand holding'
<robru> sergiusens, oh yeah? like what?
<sergiusens> robru, remove debs; build and install clicks
<robru> sergiusens, well that makes sense.
<sil2100> Back if anything
<sil2100> robru, sergiusens: is the ubuntu-touch-meta in the silo up-to-date?
<robru> sil2100, seems so? it's from feb 22nd, and it's changelog says it's dropping camera-app and gallery-app.
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Since there are some more changes pilled up in the bzr branch, not sure if Laney didn't want those released?
<sil2100> It's a bit confusing to me
<robru> sil2100, yeah i have no idea.
<robru> sil2100, surely the one in the silo can be released for the purposes of that silo, and then other updates can get released later?
<sergiusens> sil2100, it's needed
<sil2100> sergiusens: I know it's needed, but I thought it might maybe need updating
<sil2100> sergiusens: like, rebasing on what's in the bbzr branch
<sil2100> Laney: are you still around?
<sergiusens> sil2100, when you ask me if I updated it and with me living in the context of my silo; I can't really know how to answer you ;-)
<sil2100> Well, never mind I guess ;)
<sil2100> Just make sure it has all the changes that are in the archive I guess!
<sil2100> sergiusens: is the testing process for it ongoing?
<sergiusens> yes
<sil2100> sergiusens: is it possible that we land this today?
<sil2100> :)
<sergiusens> as I mentioned in the landing team meeting; yes
 * sil2100 missed out on that meeting
<sil2100> sergiusens: once all is prepared, could you also give me a ping?
<sergiusens> robru, if you want; it should be safe to run the autopilot tests for unity8 on your side
<robru> sergiusens, are the click apps in the store yet? can't seem to find them
<sergiusens> robru, no, needs to land in trunk first; that's why it's complicated
<robru> sergiusens, oh, wow.
<robru> sergiusens, I can't seem to actually launch any apps with the unity8 from your silo.
<sergiusens> train design came after click design
<sergiusens> robru, really? I bet you just can't launch gallery and camera from home lens
<robru> sergiusens, surely you can build a click package and upload it to the store independently of the ci train landing? like just build from the branch
<robru> sergiusens, well, webbrowser app won't launch.
<robru> sergiusens, hmm, dialer launched but it was slow
<asac> plese be extra careful about whatever you do here :)
<sergiusens> robru, strange since the unity8 change is two text files; that's it
<asac> we have no room for mistakes until qt5.2 lands
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, i'll have to revert the silo and see if the image has this problem too. but i can't launch any webapps at all, they just come up as a blank window and then if i swip away from them, they don't appear in the running apps list.
<sergiusens> robru, browser worked fine for me
<sergiusens> robru, they all work for me; so you need to install the meta first; autoremove gallery and camera and then dist-upgrade
<sergiusens> robru, and start fresh
<sergiusens> (no prior dev mode)
<robru> sergiusens, what do you mean 'no prior dev mode'? do you mean i have to bootstrap the phone? because i started this morning with a fresh flash, but it has my login and installed apps from previous usage
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hey, ubuntu-device-flash is not removing /userdata/.writable-flash when you flash it from scratch (even when using -b)
<rsalveti> just noticed my flo was always with writable-mode enabled
<sergiusens> rsalveti, hmmm, 'format data' is busted then :-/
<sergiusens> rsalveti, let me fix that in the upgrader script directly
<robru> sergiusens, hummm, dist-upgrade didn't fix it. reflashing then....
<sergiusens> robru, I'm good with the tests fwiw
<sergiusens> robru, tested mako and flo
<robru> sergiusens, ok, i'm just poking mako before I can approve this
<kgunn> robru: can you reconfig me one more time in silo 3 ?...last attempt for me on this one
<robru> kgunn, sure
<robru> kgunn, and done! please build ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, ok, webapps are looking fine now after a bootstrap, I guess I just had some cruft lying around. you ready for a publish?
<bfiller> robru: can we get a silo for line 38 please?
<robru> bfiller, sure
<sergiusens> robru, yes; I am
<sergiusens> robru, keep in mind that I still have work to do before an image can be published
<sergiusens> robru, s/published/triggered/
<robru> sergiusens, ok. cron kicks an image build in about 5 hours I think.
<robru> sergiusens, ok, silo 7 published!
<robru> bfiller, bah! it looks like address-book-service is blocked by the qt52 landing
<bfiller> robru: ah ok
<robru> bfiller, we're hoping to get that done by tomorrow.
<bfiller> sergiusens: how we looking on our favorite click packages :)?
<sergiusens> bfiller, being publish, as soon as it's merged it's going to the store; and then ci test runner update, then DONE
<robru> sergiusens, excellent, should be mergable within an hour, barring any troubles in -proposed
<bfiller> sergiusens: you're my hero
<bfiller> :)
<sergiusens> lol
<bfiller> sergiusens: then we can do it again next week for the next batch :)
<sergiusens> bfiller, are you just warming me up for the next ones? :-P
<bfiller> exactly
 * sergiusens wishes the hard codings are gone by then ;-)
<bfiller> hopefully they are easier
<robru> bfiller, it should be easier once qt52 is not locking 80% of the entire company ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<cjwatson> give me a shout if there are troubles in -proposed, SMS or whatever - would rather be rousted to investigate that than have people blocked even more tomorrow
<cjwatson> hopefully unnecessary though :)
<robru> cjwatson, yep, i'm not aware of any reason there would be a problem, but sometimes there are surprises.
<Laney> sil2100: Whatever, I'll upload that later
<sil2100> balloons: hello!
<balloons> sil2100, hpwdy
<sil2100> Laney: k
<sil2100> balloons: I wasn't on the meeting, but any progress related to weather-app?
<balloons> sil2100, yes.. I feel like we'll have something that should solve it or come very close ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why did we published the meta changes that adds gst0.10 to the seeds?
<balloons> part is merged, I'm just digging through another mp to squeeze the last questionable things out
<rsalveti> sergiusens: bfiller: can I remove the gst0.10 packages from the seeds?
<bfiller> rsalveti: gallery hasn't landed yet with those changes, but it has an explicit dep so that should be ok
<rsalveti> bfiller: hm, so I guess we first need to wait those changes to land (and be in a click package)
<rsalveti> which is fine, just thought they would also be part of the click transition
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it's not
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that's what I mentioned in #ubuntu-touch
<bfiller> rsalveti: and we found an issue with the MR
<bfiller> rsalveti: so hopefully we can resolve that tomorrow
<rsalveti> great, no worries
<sergiusens> bfiller, btw, you can't really drop it from the seeds as there are no deps in click ;-)
<bfiller> sergiusens: oh
<sil2100> balloons: awesome!
<bfiller> sergiusens: thought you had a way to deal with that?
<sergiusens> bfiller, yeah, adding to the seeds
<bfiller> hah
<bfiller> not a good way (:
<sergiusens> bfiller, it's the cleanest way; I don't like it; but that's a different story
<sergiusens> bfiller, the other way is to embed the 3rd party sources into the source tree
<bfiller> sergiusens: that's worse
<sergiusens> bfiller, that's the click philosophy
<bfiller> sergiusens: having a deps section like debs would be good
<bfiller> sergiusens: reminds me of the ufa stuff we did
<sil2100> balloons: you think it can land like till tomorrow?
<sergiusens> bfiller, yeah, think of it as the android api level;
<sergiusens> bfiller, the seed is sort of the api level
<balloons> sil2100, yes I will push something to the store no matter what which should help
<om26er> doanac`, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-test-cases/update_unlock_script/+merge/209800
<doanac`> om26er: thanks! the code looks a lot nicer now also!
<doanac`> plars: you want to merge this fix as you merge your MP?
<om26er> doanac`, yeah and simpler
<plars> doanac`: I can merge it, sure. I'm just waiting on sergiusens to give me the green light on camera/gallery :)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<doanac`> plars: we have unity8-autopilot in the image when this will run right?
<doanac`> ie - that's a click package?
<om26er> its a deb
<plars> doanac`: no, that one is fine
<om26er> might make sense to actually get that thing on the image by default
<plars> in actuality, I'm not sure if it matters whether we install the autopilot package other than the deps it may need to bring in
<sil2100> balloons: :D
<plars> that's the one for which phablet-click-test-setup makes sure the bzr branch checked out matches the rev of unity installed
<sergiusens> doanac`, plars, still in progress
<bfiller> robru: is qtorganizer5-eds blocked for qt5.2 as well? if not line 39 needs a silo. this is partial fix for the clock app blocker
<pmcgowan> bfiller, that would cause a deadlock then ;)
<pmcgowan> as we need clock fixed to promote to land qt 5.2
<pmcgowan> looks like organizer is in the other silo
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ok good
<pmcgowan> bfiller, well not really
<pmcgowan> bfiller, we want to land it for image promotion, then update timo's qt silo
<bfiller> pmcgowan: wait, so can we land it now or not until 5.2?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, we need to land it to fix clock
<bfiller> right
<pmcgowan> but will then need to fix the other silo somehow
<pmcgowan> need a landing expert
<pmcgowan> i hear crickets
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I think the sequence is to remove it from the other silo (6) then make a new landing, then update the qt silo with the newer package
<bfiller> pmcgowan: sounds reasonable
<bfiller> pmcgowan: well the good news is the bug is basically fixed :)
<pmcgowan> yar
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, bfiller another option is to distro patch
<pmcgowan> lots of bugs fixed today
<sergiusens> supposed to be allowed
<pmcgowan> means?
<bfiller> why are we letting on clock bug grind the process to a halt? seems like we have a fix, just roll with it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, not do it through an MR but a patch
<bfiller> no disrepect to clock, but it's just the clock
<pmcgowan> right
<sergiusens> bfiller, pmcgowan I'm always in favor of balanced decision in these cases, but I haven't been in the landing game for a while now :-)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, we have all the fixes we need, just need to orchestrate the landings
<bfiller> sergiusens: lucky you :)
<robru> bfiller, let me check
<sergiusens> bfiller, I'm still unluckily involved
<sergiusens> :-)
<robru> bfiller, ahhh sorry, qtorganizer5-eds is also blocked
<sergiusens> robru, seems we are good for merge and clean of silo 7?
<robru> sergiusens, yes, please do!
<bfiller> robru: right, see backlog what pmcgowan was suggesting
<bfiller> not sure if possible
<robru> bfiller, oh I see. didn't realize qt5.2 was blocked on this. ok let me see what i can do
<pmcgowan> robru, bfiller if the logistics are too difficult, the alternative would be to just declare victory with the knowledge the fix is known
<pmcgowan> but not ideal
<bfiller> pmcgowan, robru : +1 from me
<robru> pmcgowan, no worries, I am bumping qtorganizer5-eds from the qt52 silo as we speak. I should be able to assign a silo shortly.
<pmcgowan> perfect
<robru> (qt52 silo is so huge it takes a long time to reconfigure)
<pmcgowan> the desired sequence is clock fixes, weather app fix -> promote image -> mir landing -> qt landing -> etc
<bfiller> I need to go, will be back on later
<robru> bfiller_afk, ok, I got you silo 2, and I started building for you too since you're afk. please start testing when you get back
<kgunn> robru: please sir...just one more....silo3 reconfig
<robru> kgunn, haha, no worries
<kgunn> and when its done building &  i flash ...i'll give up the silo...i just need to take a video of it in that config
<robru> kgunn, recon complete. please build!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-07
<sergiusens> robru,  plars, doanac` we are good for the test target change (no need to install camera-app-autopilot and gallery-app-autopilot)
<robru> sergiusens, according to the plan, plars should handle that.
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, was just a general broadcast :-)
<robru> sergiusens, ok great
<robru> sergiusens, ok so i'm a little bit confused: we got the debs *out* of the seed... but where is the change that makes those click apps be preinstalled?
<sergiusens> robru, lp:click-sync
<sergiusens> robru, it's not a package though
<sergiusens> robru, it's something run on snakefruit
<robru> sergiusens, what's snakefruit? the image builder?
<sergiusens> robru, archive
<sergiusens> robru, meh, it's not the archive per se
<robru> sergiusens, ah ok. well it looks like you have it under control. very well, carry on ;-)
<sergiusens> robru, but it does have access to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
 * sergiusens will brb
<ToyKeeper> If r224 doesn't land soon, I might not be testing it today.
<robru> ToyKeeper, r224 of what?
<robru> image 224?
<sergiusens> robru, do you know of anyone else who can make the testing changes on ci?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, image 224.  Looks like it may have landed though.  My phone lied to me, probably because I was messing with PPAs.
<robru> sergiusens, nope, sorry. well, maybe fginther
<robru> ToyKeeper, nope, just 223 so far. I don't think we're ready to start 224 just yet
<robru> Alright, I'm heading out for dinner, but i should be back within an hour.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, where did balloons manage to get r224?
<ToyKeeper> Oh well, will check later.
<plars> sergiusens: robru: doanac`: psivaa: ok, the mp I proposed earlier for removing the pkg installs for gallery and camera, as well as om26er's unlocker change have both been merged.
<robru> plars, thanks!
<sergiusens> plars, awesome
 * sergiusens goes to bed
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> kgunn, what's the scoop? are you giving up on the mir landing for now?
<kgunn> robru: if you're still on...yeah...i can give up my silo....i'm gonna leave that line & MP's in place...i'll try again after we debug a little...
<robru> kgunn, "can"? no need to give it up right now if you're still working.
<kgunn> if you can leave a note with someone...tvoss will need me out to unlock platform-api...which i'm happy to allow him....until then, some of my guys might use the ppa
<kgunn> robru: ^
<rsalveti> kgunn: please also send an email to the ml
<kgunn> rsalveti: which ml ?
<robru> kgunn, was more wondering if I should expect a publish request from you anytime soon, or if I can EOD ;-)
<robru> kgunn, sure thing
<kgunn> robru: no way...go to bed :)
<kgunn> or watch tv :)
<robru> kgunn, only 7PM here ;-)
<kgunn> not gonna happen tonight
<rsalveti> kgunn: ubuntu-touch/phone
<rsalveti> kgunn: didrocks had a plan to land mir today
<rsalveti> so please just give a heads up that it's not going to happen
<rsalveti> so he knows what happened once he's online again
<rsalveti> robru: the build happens at 3am utc
<rsalveti> so yeah, cdimage should be done by now already
<rsalveti> actually, in ~20min
<Mirv> morning
<rsalveti> Mirv: morning
<rsalveti> Mirv: it seems florian got the needed fixes for webkit
<Mirv> rsalveti: url or it didn't happen!
<rsalveti> Mirv: he updated the bug
<rsalveti> bug 1207270
<ubot5> bug 1207270 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1 / DPR rework" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207270
<rsalveti> there's an additional unity-mir change
<Mirv> rsalveti: oh, so qtwebkit does not need to revive the DPR patch, but unity-mir instead?
<rsalveti> yeah
<Mirv> ok, great, I'll build again today and get pope_y testing too
<rsalveti> === Building image 225 ===
<rsalveti> === Image 225 is done ===
<rsalveti> didrocks: image 225 should be available in a few minutes in system image
<rsalveti> didrocks: probably asac explained already, but all tests failed because they were looking for a python module that's available in unity8-autopilot
<didrocks> rsalveti: hey, oh, what change does it contain? It was just for the infra revert, right?
<didrocks> yeah
<rsalveti> that was not installed by default before either (only as a side effect of gallery-app/camera-app debs)
<rsalveti> didrocks: just infra, but we don't know how to trigger the tests again
<didrocks> rsalveti: right, we still have an issue with the infra in general where no tests are run but we have 83% of tests passing :)
<rsalveti> so we just decided to do a new image
<didrocks> yeah, sounds the best way :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, well :-)
<didrocks> thanks for looking at that!
<didrocks> (and for the messages on the phone ML, was nice to get all updates in the morning)
<rsalveti> the problem is that we don't know how many tests we should be running before actually running then
<rsalveti> *them
<rsalveti> yeah, too bad mir didn't land, more fun for today :-)
<didrocks> right, and also, if no test run, everything is counted as a test:
<didrocks> setup
<didrocks> systemsettle
<didrocks> phablet-test-run failing
<didrocks> systemsettle
<didrocks> teardown :p
<didrocks> phablet-test-run is clear not 20% of the global results :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'm not upset to not have Mir today TBH ;) But maybe that will be after Qt 5.2?
<rsalveti> probably
<rsalveti> as the last big fix for qt5.2 should be in today I guess
<rsalveti> Mirv should know more, but florian got some additional patches for that issue
<didrocks> ok, anyway, let's try to ensure we get Mir soonish
<didrocks> it prooved the dogfooding was done seriously, so it's not a failure per say :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: hey. I still have input problem with DPR
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<rsalveti> Mirv: hm =\
<Mirv> I just updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1207270 - graphically it's now good, aside from the one glitch I'm mentioning there
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207270 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1 / DPR rework" [Critical,In progress]
<rsalveti> Mirv: even after unity-mir?
<rsalveti> alright
<Mirv> rsalveti: yes, well, it's more minor, ie unlocking is harder than before
<Mirv> not sure if it's worth landing to Qt 5.2 PPA or not, ie is it better now than without fixes
<Mirv> there are two images and a video there
<rsalveti> right, awesome
<rsalveti> let's try to get Kaleo to fix the remaining issue asap then
<Mirv> didrocks: the landing-003 was freed from Mir, but prepare-silo still claims unity-mir is attached to there. is there a need to do reconfiguration of landing-003 with null, or something else?
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, shouldn't, is landing-003 really freed?
<didrocks> let me look
<didrocks> Mirv: who freed it?
<Mirv> didrocks: o/
<didrocks> how did you do that? :p
<Mirv> didrocks: with the menu option
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> remember, it's written "admin only", it's not what it's supposed to :)
<didrocks> so, this is really when the spreadsheet is out of sync with the backend
<didrocks> remember that the spreadsheet can't run jobs in the backend
<didrocks> the way to free something is:
<didrocks> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-3-merge-clean/33/
<didrocks> -> build with "only free silo"
<Mirv> right: "merge and clean with "ONLY_FREE_SILO" selected."
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> this would have removed the line on the spreadsheet as well :)
<didrocks> (so, normally you don't need that menu option)
<Mirv> argh indeed. I'm updating my notes
<Mirv> and doing merge-and-clean
<didrocks> thanks!
<Mirv> sorry, and thanks to you
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have any suggestion on how to make that menu option really scary? :p
<didrocks> Mirv: no harm done ;)
<didrocks> it's just like, let's say, the spreadsheet is going crazy and can't sync from the backend…
<Mirv> didrocks: "didrocks only"? :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ahah, that can be :p
<didrocks> ok, just need to wait on the ppa to be freed
<didrocks> and you can take the lock!
<Mirv> yes, preparing some manual uploads meanwhile
<didrocks> (waow, they did build quite a lot of packages)
<didrocks> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-3-merge-clean/34/console
<didrocks> you can see how many times people retried :p
<Mirv> yeah, I saw there was some middle-of-the-night efforts already the day before
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but I liked the fact that they prefer to back out
<didrocks> and communicate
<didrocks> very positive experience in the end
<Mirv> yes, the process was working well
<Mirv> also, this "do something while waiting for Qt 5.2" worked well with robru
<Mirv> he e-mailed me on the status and also reminded to rebuild the new trunk against Qt 5.2
<Mirv> for qtorganizer5-eds
<didrocks> excellent
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have a lock on the toolkit?
<didrocks> Mirv: as for clock app, we may have a fix to be able to promote an image
<didrocks> (but need more infos first)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, a lock is there on the ui-toolkit, can be removed temporarily if/when needed.
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's keep an eye on that
<sil2100> Almost though Freenode was down
<popey> didrocks: balloons posted a new weather app at 5am (bzr 217) and asked me to test it.. I get 8 failures of 23.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7048809/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7048811/
<didrocks> popey: so, more than the previous version?
<didrocks> popey: are the changes related to test only?
<popey> not analysed, just ran and pasted so far
<popey> didrocks: aha! I think I may know why..
 * popey tests again
<didrocks> popey: all your fault again, I assume! :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: was it that there is zero way of rebuilding or removing a single arch of "successfully" built package in the PPA? I've gone through the landing-006 PPA and found 12 packages that will be a problem for proposed migration because they built for powerpc or pp64el with the old Qt
<popey> of course, my fault the phone dropped off wifi, and I have no 3g data allowance left ☻
<Mirv> cjwatson: so the problem comes from that they depend on libqt5core5 instead of the new libqt5core5a
<Mirv> there was a time where powerpc build was not available of qtbase, and then when ppc64el was added there were some uploads made before qtbase was rebuilt for that (in those cases powerpc binary is fine but ppc64el isn't)
<didrocks> popey: ah, and as the tests are not isolated… :p
<Mirv> so either those should be handled at the proposed migration time or I'll reupload 7 packages manually and have CI Train rebuild 5 packages
<bzoltan> didrocks: would you please point me the bug report about the Clock app issue?
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> bzoltan: I think it was bug #1285958
<ubot5> bug 1285958 in Ubuntu Clock App "Reccuring Alarm can't be set for sunday" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285958
<bzoltan> didrocks: thanks ... that is what I have too :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: I heard qtorganizer5-eds was half the fix
<didrocks> bzoltan: not sure about the other half :p
<bzoltan> didrocks:  I am looking after that one ... btw, why it is not "Critical"?
<didrocks> bzoltan: because the sdk team set it to high?
<didrocks> Zsombor Egri (zsombi)
<didrocks> Undecided → High
<didrocks> and bill set to high as well before
<bzoltan> didrocks: if you consider a bug to be critical, please ping me in the future. I can take care of the prioritization.
<didrocks> bzoltan: sure, will do that. You were supposed to be in touch through Nicholas though
<didrocks> not sure why he didn't happen
<didrocks> bzoltan: as we thought first it was in the application itself
<didrocks> I just learnt yesterday it was in the sdk
<popey> didrocks: indeed.. FAILED (failures=2)
<popey> getting better
<didrocks> bzoltan: when I did pinged you
<didrocks> popey: better than the previous version for you, with the same setup, right?
<popey> better than the above 8 fails
<popey> will roll back and run again to compare once I have 3 runs under my belt
<didrocks> popey: ok, can you also try to dogfood that one like crazy, as: can we promote an image with that version?
<popey> "that version" - the one in the store?
<popey> It's not in the image yet
<popey> store has 211, I'm testing 217
<didrocks> popey: the new one
<popey> ok
<bzoltan> didrocks: as far as I know it was/is a problem what required fix from both sides. Anyhow, we are working on it now. I will keep you posted.
<didrocks> bzoltan: thanks a lot, please do, we'll get that landed ASAP and kick an image with it (potentially the image we'll promote) :)
<didrocks> the so-awaited-pre-qt5.2 image :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: One communication  mistake we made ... I was not t old and so I was not aware that the so-awaited-pre-qt5.2 image has higher priority than the also so-awaited-qt5.2 image
<psivaa> sil2100: didrocks: initial indication is that gallery app has some issues during the conversion to click.. camera is good
<didrocks> bzoltan: ah, probably, I tried to make it clear in my email, but the idea is always to decouple risk
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, please look at the gallery-app one :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yea, the tests are looking at /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.gallery/gallery-app/database/gallery.sqlite whilst that's available in /home/phablet/autopilot/gallery_app/data/default/.database/gallery.sqlite during the click setup
<bzoltan> didrocks: of course... I am not against it :) we just need to double handshake these priorities
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks for the heads up, too bad...
<didrocks> bzoltan: yep :)
<didrocks> psivaa: oh, so the tests need to be changed as well, do you think you can try ugly-patching those once the run is done to see the results?
<sil2100> psivaa: ah, I thought they ran the gallery-app tests before publishing and everything was ok
<didrocks> sil2100: I think gallery-app (debs) was still installed
<didrocks> I'm ready to bet all my money on that
<didrocks> and popey's one as well :)
<seb128> can I bet popey's money as well?
<psivaa> didrocks: i could do that.. but i'd let the other tests to finish first
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe, although I saw Sergio talking to Robert about wiping the system clean and installing the click ones for testing ;p
<didrocks> seb128: we all can, I heard
<popey> seb128: s/money/bitcoins/
<sil2100> But I don't want to bet your and popey's money for that!
<didrocks> popey: what, you are a billionar then? :)
 * sil2100 wants some dogecoins
<popey> hah. 0.00000000000000001 bitcoin millionaire.. right?
<didrocks> ;)
<sil2100> Wow wow, such currency, much worth
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but wiping won't remove the debs
<didrocks> cjwatson: FYI, deployed the ppcel64 list (need to improve the logic in a long term and get a couple of hours to think about it). I'll need to do the same change for arm64
<sil2100> didrocks: from the logs I see they were removing the debs first and then installing the clicks, but maybe they missed up on something indeed!
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting…
<didrocks> popey: time to dress and join us!
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for row 40 pls?
<sil2100> mhr3: lookin'!
<sil2100> mhr3: assigned!
<mhr3> sil2100, ty
<sil2100> yw
<Mirv> ralsina_: hi! I'm sorry but I'm going to free up the unity-scope-click silo so that Qt 5.2 landing can continue. unity-scope-click is the only package remaining from Qt 5.2 landing
<Mirv> ralsina_: the silo wasn't marked as being tested, so that's why it cannot be released either. anyhow, it will be quick to reassign the silo and build after Qt 5.2 has landed.
<Mirv> cjwatson: FYI I've started the powerpc/ppc64el related rebuilds in landing-006. my belief is that after those are done there are no other immediate ppc issues.
<Mirv> because ppc64el was added late, some builds will start only when the copy will be made
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm upgrading my device to the latest image, I have a hunch that I know what might be wrong with gallery-app, but need latest to be sure
<cjwatson> Mirv: I can remove them from trusty-proposed after copying, but I might be able to remove those binaries
<cjwatson> Mirv: is it still needed or are you just rebuilding everything?
<cjwatson> Mirv: I don't think the web UI exposes it, but you should be able to remove single builds from a PPA using the API
<cjwatson> didrocks: thanks
<Mirv> cjwatson: well I'm doing the rebuilds now, shouldn't be too much of a problem. in case I missed something, some ppc mangling may be needed still but I went through the whole list and opened DEBIAN/control of the binary package to see
<Mirv> cjwatson: it's good to know that there's such a thing in the API. in that case I could do / find out it too.
<Mirv> I'm nowadays somewhat used to LP API via python :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I am looking at the results and feeling bad :/
<cjwatson> Mirv: the method is BinaryPackagePublishingHistory.requestDeletion
<sil2100> sergiusens: no worries ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100, I can fix it easily though
<cjwatson> Mirv: actually, it looks like I included PPA handling options in remove-package in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<sil2100> sergiusens: it simply seems that gallery-app has problems with the right database directory
<cjwatson> Mirv: so you don't even need to use the API directly, you should just be able to use that script
<sil2100> sergiusens: oh, I was looking into that just now, but I guess you have more power over the process
<sergiusens> sil2100, it's easier than that ;-)
<cjwatson> Mirv: just be careful to use the -b option :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, if only you have a moment, please ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100, it just needs to be ignored
<cjwatson> Mirv: sorry I was up a bit late this morning, could've saved you some builds ...
<sil2100> As I just now upgraded to the latest image
<sil2100> sergiusens: you mean, the lack of the database in the AP tests?
<Mirv> cjwatson: oh, nice. again, good to know. no problem, it's not the first time that PPA is seeing rebuilds after rebuilds..
<sergiusens> sil2100, yeah; it's a save my state so I keep my database after the tests are run
<sil2100> sergiusens: well, I guess you know more on how things look, so I leave the fix to you ;) Thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: keep us posted :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah, what was the issue? You didn't remove the .deb packages?
<didrocks> sergiusens: the fix will be in the click app itself or anything else?
<didrocks> cjwatson: Mirv would be able as well to use remove-package on the ppa, right?
<didrocks> ah, right
<sergiusens> didrocks, in the test setup
<didrocks> didn't backlog after that line, ignore me :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, leaving it to you then :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: there was some additional fun infrastructure issue related to that as well btw (unity8-autopilot not pulled anymore)
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, it relaunched a discussion with the QA team :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, saw the unlock one
<sergiusens> didrocks, I knew that wouldn't be me, but was scared anyways :-P
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: see, any safe change always have unseen side-effects :p
<didrocks> (that's why we should really build an image as per airline from the ppa)
<sergiusens> didrocks, well, I never said migrating to click was easy; not with all the infra stuff that needs to happen in parallel at least
<sergiusens> and the test rewriting
<sergiusens> too many non click environment assumptions exist in them
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> anyway, let's try to get everything under the same process
<didrocks> and dream about the future :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, well I saw a comment from ev saying he wants to not use PPAs for anything, I guess the same thing would apply for not using branches as well
<sergiusens> that would somehow fit in the airline
<didrocks> yeah
<ev> to be clear, what I said was that I want our infrastructure running the LTS as much as possible. If a non-testbed system needs additional packages, I consider that a leaky harness. If we absolutely must install packages and they're not in the LTS, we should backport them and put them in a PPA.
<didrocks> ev: no ppa?
<ev> I do not want us upgrading to trusty all over the place.
<didrocks> hum, not sure you are talking about the same thing
<sergiusens> ev, oh, I misunderstood, so the PPA part was fine then?
<didrocks> building packages and testing those packages :)
<ev> that's the only place I mentioned PPAs, as far as I recall
<sergiusens> didrocks, ignore me then ;-)
<ev> :)
<ev> back in a tick
<sergiusens> didrocks, I was trying to get infrastructure changes under control as well ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I'm *happily* ignoring you! (kidding :p)
<mhr3> sil2100, didrocks, wrt row 40, since there's a qml plugin now in mediascanner2, ppc et al builds won't finish, so even though it's saying that it's still building, it already built everything that can be built
<sil2100> qml plugin? uuh
<didrocks> mhr3: ah, so it's built on ppc in the distro?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I remember that being on ppc
<mhr3> didrocks, yea, it didn't have qml plugin until now
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, let me check the rdepends
<cjwatson> didrocks: yes, the PPA owner can remove publications
<didrocks> ok, seems we don't have any rdepends from libmediascanner-2.0-0 that are on those archs
<didrocks> mhr3: so, I'll be able to remove from the distro
<mhr3> didrocks, cool, thx
<didrocks> cjwatson: meanwhile, you can stop the build (if the rest is published) and start testing
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> mhr3: ^
<didrocks> sorry cjwatson :)
<mhr3> didrocks, already tested
<mhr3> didrocks, do i just abort the jenkins job?
<didrocks> ok, let me remove the packages
<didrocks> mhr3: yep
<mhr3> k
<didrocks> mhr3: so, removing powerpc, ppc64el and arm64
<mhr3> +1
<didrocks> fortunately, this dance will be soon not needed
<ralsina_> Mirv: ack, np. It was a matter of which thing got done first :-)
<didrocks> ralsina_: we normally try to discuss with you first, but timezone one and seeing the rush in Qt 5.2, wasn't easy, sorry man :)
<mhr3> ralsina_, i warned you yesterday :)
<davmor2> didrocks: much happier with 225 + new weather app.  I have all the apps open now and still no crash, I'll go back to opening and closing them all a couple of times which is a likely user trait (open an app, can't remember why, close it, remember why and open it again) and see if that triggers anything
<didrocks> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049288/ -> done
<didrocks> mhr3: you will be able to rerun build with "watch only" if you want to get it clean (after next publisher cycle) :)
<didrocks> davmor2: excellent!
<mhr3> didrocks, will do, thx
<davmor2> didrocks: indicators are back to their old tricks of closing as soon as you select and item, so you can't select geoip and gps for example
<didrocks> davmor2: oh, this is fairly new, right?
<didrocks> davmor2: wasn't that one disappearing with a reboot?
<davmor2> didrocks: it's an old issue that was fixed and now seems to be back
<davmor2> I will reboot to check
<davmor2> need to go to mother-in-laws back in an hour
<didrocks> ok, see you!
<sergiusens> sil2100, can you be my reviewer? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/gallery-app/test_fixes/+merge/209891
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure ;)
<sil2100> Let me check
<sil2100> sergiusens: code looks ok, testing in a moment :)
<sergiusens> sil2100, I was compelled to refactor; but I don't want to introduce any errors
 * didrocks likes the safety approach from sergiusens :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: so far it seems to be working fine on my device, but I have been wondering if maybe we shouldn't remove the database/thumbnails after the tests are finished when there was nothing previously?
<sil2100> sergiusens: doesn't seem to be serious enough for us to care though
<sergiusens> sil2100, shouldn't be a problem as we remove it prior to running
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, going out for a run, so please feel free to work with sergiusens to get those released :)
<sergiusens> sil2100, could be considered though
<didrocks> bzoltan: refresh us when you get any news on the sdk fix for clock-apps
<bzoltan> didrocks: of course
<sil2100> didrocks: sure ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100, I preloaded l42 in the train to get the silo
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, let's consider that some other time
<sil2100> Anyway, all tests pass now, yay
<sil2100> sergiusens: approved
<sil2100> Let me assign a silo
<sil2100> Mirv: eeek!
<sil2100> sergiusens: hmmm
<sil2100> sergiusens: come to think of it, do we need a silo for gallery-app? It's click now, right? What's the way it gets released now?
<sil2100> sergiusens: since I can't assign a silo because of Mirv's Qt 5.2 landing, and I don't know now if we should ask Mirv to release the lock for it for a moment or maybe we can simply release it to the click store some other way
<sergiusens> sil2100, can I merge to trunk myself?
<sergiusens> if I can do that; that solves the issue
<popey> davmor2: #225, first run of music app unity seemed to barf..
<sil2100> sergiusens: I guess we'll have to deprovision gallery-app from CITrain anyway, let me poke Mirv just to be sure
<sil2100> Mirv: ping
<sergiusens> sil2100, I think Mirv just needs to rebuild due to the qreal issue
<popey> davmor2: how do I know if this is the known unity issue?
<sil2100> If it's an empty merge rebuild then I guess we have green light on pushing
<Mirv> sil2100: pong
<Mirv> sil2100: so why it needs to be deprovisioned if it's click now? not that I'd otherwise have anything against it
<popey> davmor2: got white screen starting system settings too
<Mirv> elopio: any more luck with AP test runs / adb issues?
<sergiusens> Mirv, sil2100 with that logic, you don't need to lock it yourself either ;-)
<sergiusens> Mirv, I need to merge to trunk; that's where the tests come from
<Mirv> sergiusens: I need to lock it so that when Qt 5.2 is landed there is no package in the archives that depends on libqt5core5 which would prevent proposed migration
<sil2100> sergiusens: just merge it ;)
<davmor2> popey: working fine here
<davmor2> popey: is there a crash file in /var/crash?
<davmor2> popey: either for unity8 or qmlscene
<popey> davmor2: yes, one for unity8
<davmor2> popey: okay so I'll pm you with what to do as soon as I open the file
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, how's it going?
<sergiusens> sil2100, hey, missed that comment; merged and no building the click
<sil2100> Awesome!
<davmor2> popey: didrocks: I'm going to do a bootstrap install and just ensure that everything is working as smoothly from a full install rather than just an update
<sergiusens> sil2100, this might be a problem in the future as gallery is click + deb (and so are all the other ones in bfiller's umbrella)
<sergiusens> the core community apps don't have this problem as they don't land in distro
<davmor2> didrocks, popey: but for me so far big thumbs up I don't know what happened but everything has been opening fine
<popey> davmor2: mine was a clean fresh install of the previous image, updated to 225
<popey> sergiusens: we're planning to land core apps in universe soon...
<sergiusens> popey, hmm; that's going to be interesting
<sergiusens> popey, why not just click?
 * sergiusens wonders about contradicting goals
<popey> sergiusens: click packages don't work on desktop do they?
<davmor2> popey: so my updated version was working really well but it is updates with data from a couple of days ago and I don't want false hope pinned on possibly altered files :)
<popey> unless that's changed since I last spoke to cjwatson about it
<cjwatson> not yet, I still hope to get it working for 14.04 but it'll be tight
<cjwatson> and there's still the issue of presenting unconfined click apps being a dangerous thing to do
<cjwatson> so actually I'll probably only get the infrastructure in place for 14.04 if that, it won't be something we'll be able to advertise
<cjwatson> we can't really do click apps properly on X because we can't confine them properly
<popey> sergiusens: ^
<sergiusens> popey, they do
<cjwatson> err they don't
<sergiusens> well they don't work confined; true
<cjwatson> ok, you can install them by hand, kind of
<cjwatson> but there's no aptdaemon integration
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I just upstart-app-launched com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_${version} on unity7
<cjwatson> and getting the right click install invocation is tricky.  we shouldn't be advertising them to users
<sergiusens> right
<cjwatson> sure, it can be done by hand
<cjwatson> it's only sensible for developers though
<cjwatson> reasonable way to test/develop your app, not a reasonable way to deliver it
<cjwatson> we agreed at the client sprint that we oughtn't taint the general message of click by advertising it when it's basically a malware vector
<sergiusens> I would just focus on them working with unity8/desktop which should be the focus next cycle anyways (unless priorities changed)
<cjwatson> well next LTS cycle anyway, yes
<sergiusens> right
<popey> davmor2: are you flashing clean right now?
<davmor2> popey: just finished now I'm transferring things onto it
<davmor2> popey: and without the fix weather app is crashing
<popey> davmor2: can you try this... swipe to home after putting music on it - I see no thumbnails yet - tap a song and click play, quickly
<popey> before it has a chance to get thumbnails etc
<popey> thats when I had the unity crash
<davmor2> will do let me get the music on first :)
<popey> yeah, you kinda need to be quick before mediascanner does its stuff
<sil2100> Mirv: just to double check - there is no lock required for dbus-cpp, location-service or platform-api regarding Qt5.2, right? Didn't see those on the pad ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, those don't depend on Qt
<davmor2> popey: yeah I think I missed it all mine have album art (well all the ones that it thinks has album art) :)
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> popey: davmor2 too: beta1 is obsolete -> if you reflash, only add landing-006 (without reflashing or manually upgrading, you keep older versions of unity8 at least)
<Mirv> s/upgrading/downgrading/
<davmor2> Mirv: nice, does 006 have the dpi fix in play now?
<davmor2> popey: I'm bound to reflash some point I'll try it again as the music is transferring see if I can't trip it up that way :)
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks can I get a silo for the process-cpp landing, and one for dbus-cpp, too?
<davmor2> popey, didrocks: weather app updated now everything works :)
<Mirv> davmor2: DPR fix by apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper - I'm uncertain if to put it yet in landing, testing and after that opinions very much welcome! it turned out the graphical glitch is no more, the unlocking/input problem only one remaining and Kaleo is now awake
<sil2100> tvoss: I already assigned for dbus-cpp, it's building
<sil2100> tvoss: let me see the process-cpp one
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<ogra_> dbus-cpp is dead, long live dbus-go
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> tvoss: so, line 7 is ready for silo assignment, yes? Since we didn't touch it as it's set to Ready: No ;p
<seb128> sil2100, can we still get landing for components in the old "autolanding" schema (e.g not in CI train)?
<Mirv> didrocks: with a hunder packages the package building status check is a bit slow, maybe it could be parallized a bit some day http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/65/console
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's unwired now
<seb128> didrocks, then manual uploads? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, it still autocommit to trunk so I was unsure
<didrocks> seb128: I don't think so, we need to sort out and find a lander
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's going to be removed next week
<tvoss> sil2100, referering to 35 here
<seb128> didrocks, so if we have no lander we get stucked?
<didrocks> seb128: we need to find someone owning the component
<seb128> didrocks, I guess I'm just going to wait for you to need to land the new icons for touch, that's going to mean landing ubuntu-themes one way or another :p
<didrocks> seb128: we can have an existing lander taking it as well
<seb128> I don't want to take it
<seb128> and I didn't find anyone to do it
<sil2100> tvoss: oh, ok
<didrocks> seb128: who touch this package the most?
<seb128> so I guess I'm just going to wait for somebody to need theme updates enough to sort it out
<sil2100> tvoss: that one is set to Ready: no as well, but let me see if we can assign
<seb128> didrocks, design?
<seb128> tiheum
<seb128> didrocks, you? ;-)
<didrocks> Mirv: it's only the checking, and packages are not checking once published on all archives, not really sure we need to parallelize that
<seb128> didrocks, I saw your mrs for the packaging cleanups, adding a new binary, etc
<didrocks> seb128: I'm happy to take it if needed
<seb128> thanks
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, might be
<sil2100> tvoss: it might be a problem with assigning process-cpp, as Mirv has a lock on unity-mir right now for Qt 5.2
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> brb, jumping out for lunch
<elopio> Mirv: the device issues where supposed to be fixed, but now it says error: device not found :/
<elopio> I'll retry.
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<davmor2> we need to stop the haptic feedback on camera snapshot button, If you zoom in and try to take a photo is blurs it all because of the vibration :)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<Mirv> :(
<Mirv> elopio: just update: landing-006 PPA _only_ now
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1289353 only bug to date
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289353 in camera-app "Haptic feedback on the shutter button makes for fuzzy zoomed in photos" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, sounds gooddddd! :)
<elopio> Mirv: it seemed to be flashing. I stopped it, updated the PPA parameters, and ran it again.
<Mirv> elopio: ok, let's see..
<didrocks> psivaa: do you mind looking at the test results and telling if all issues are known ones/due to the crash?
<psivaa> didrocks: sure, just a sec. was trying to rerun gallery_app with the modified path in the test.. having some issues
<didrocks> psivaa: don't worry too much on that one. sil2100/serio were on it I guess :)
<psivaa> didrocks: the difference in 225 is that there is webbrowser and messaging app crashes and have the associated failures
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, d8f8?
<psivaa> didrocks: the other failures were flakiness/qmlscene crash and known clock app failure
<psivaa> didrocks: let me check that
<didrocks> ok ;)
<davmor2> didrocks, popey: so after playing on this for an hour this is the only thing in /var/crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049915
<didrocks> davmor2: not bad, so no application crash on regular application startup?
<cjwatson> what's the desktop hook crash?
<davmor2> didrocks: not so far only tested the core apps post fresh flash so I'm going to install a few of the common click apps and see what happens then
<cjwatson> not seeing such a thing on errors.u.c or LP
<davmor2> didrocks: but it is looking promising so far :)
<didrocks> davmor2: ok :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I get it on every fresh install
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I don't know how e.u.c is supposed to work and publish the data, I've several reports which never showed up
<didrocks> (from the phone)
<cjwatson> oh, there is something on errors.u.c, it's just making my browser incredibly slow ...
<cjwatson> Yeah, I have it here too
<psivaa> didrocks: messaging app is d8f8
<davmor2> cjwatson: I wonder if it is something to do with the touch start guide as it is on all fresh installs without actually unlocking the phone
<psivaa> didrocks: and the same with webbrowser app crash
<cjwatson> davmor2: no, it's a click hook
<cjwatson> those run on session startup
<cjwatson> davmor2: does yours contain "AppID: com.ubuntu.notes_notes_1.4.242"?
<cjwatson> davmor2: this is the thing that updates ~/.local/share/applications/.  it seems to have an appropriate .desktop file for notes here though, and the .crash file is labelled "RecoverableProblem"
<davmor2> cjwatson: duplicate sig for icon-path.....notes_notes_1.4.242
<davmor2> cjwatson: and AppID: is indeed com.ubuntu.notes_notes_1.4.242
<cjwatson> it's not notes' fault, though
<didrocks> psivaa: I don't really mean it but "great" :)
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks a lot for looking!
<cjwatson> oh, maybe it is
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll leave that one with you then :)
<psivaa> didrocks: haha, yw :)
<davmor2> lunch
<cjwatson> davmor2: right, the problem is simply that notes-app.desktop says Icon=notepad but there's no notepad icon in the package
<cjwatson> davmor2: bug 1267882
<ubot5> bug 1267882 in notes-app "notes-app, errors from click-hook, missing icon path" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267882
<davmor2> popey: care to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1289353
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289353 in camera-app "Haptic feedback on the shutter button makes for fuzzy zoomed in photos" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: quick FYI http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/65/console seems to have gotten confused that various ppc64el builds are ongoing while those builds do not exist
<Mirv> at least some of the packages were uploaded before ppc64el was added to the PPA. but that didn't happen before I now fixed a couple of other ppc builds today.
<didrocks> Mirv: hum… let me look then, seems I was too quick on how fixing it (relying on what I've done on other archs)
<davmor2> popey: if you install a click app does the click store part refresh the whole scope?
<didrocks> Mirv: it's really really interesting, it's in the ARCHS_TO_EVENTUALLY_IGNORE list though
<didrocks> with:
<didrocks> # an arch we will ignore for publication if latest published version in dest doesn't build it
<didrocks> I guess they don't exist in dest
<didrocks> (and it was working for other components like powerpc until then)
<didrocks> Mirv: and seems it works for the rest, like http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-1-build/62/console
<cjwatson> I wonder if copying the source with binaries over itself would create the missin gbuild record
<cjwatson> *missing build
<cjwatson> I think it probably would
<Mirv> (sorry hangout after hangout)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ahah, that might explain…
<Mirv> I don't immediately have anything new to build though, before DPR input branch is final
<didrocks> cjwatson: don't you think the "no signer" as well will be an issue?
<cjwatson> what "no signer"?
<didrocks> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+packages
<cjwatson> oh, on +packages?  that just means it's a copy
<didrocks> ok
<cjwatson> from a Debian import I presume
<cjwatson> try: copy-package -p ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name landing-006 -b qtsvg-opensource-src
<cjwatson> I think
<cjwatson> hang on a sec
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: things like ubuntu-system-settings are locked until qt5.2 lands right? (nothing urgent, we have some bugfixes/tweaks and I was pondering putting a landing ask for those)
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure
<didrocks> seb128: I think you're part of his set, let me check
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<didrocks> popey: alarms were working in last promoted image, right?
<cjwatson> didrocks: yep, can you try the above?
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure
<popey> didrocks: on a hangout atm...
<cjwatson> it's actually supposed to be forbidden by copy-package but that check isn't working due to a bug somewhere; but that's all to the good :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> there you go, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+build/5668902
<cjwatson> magic
<sil2100> thostr_: hi! I'll try landing your landing-001 in a moment
<cjwatson> so you can do that for all affected packages
<didrocks> ah nice :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<rsalveti> morning
<didrocks> hey rsalveti
<Mirv> that's magic, thanks cjwatson :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: hey, did our revert work in the end?
<didrocks> rsalveti: the Mir one? we flushed out yet, so that Mirv finish the Qt 5.2 landing
<didrocks> syet
<didrocks> -yet
<didrocks> ECANTTYPE
<rsalveti> didrocks: oh, cool, but was asking about the dashboard revert
<rsalveti> hopefully can we can fix remaining qt5.2 issues
<didrocks> rsalveti: oh, asac's fix was good and working for the time being :)
<didrocks> we had an issue due to gallery-app click conversion
<didrocks> (tests looking at the wrong directory)
<didrocks> but sergiusens fixed it
<didrocks> and weather-app fix is in
<didrocks> we are just pending on the clock-app fix (in the sdk?) from zsombi and bzoltan for now to decide if we can get an image promoted
<didrocks> davmor2 is collecting data on the number of crash in "normal" usage
<didrocks> so that we can assess
<bzoltan> didrocks: zsombi is on the Qt5.2 standup, he will tell you the details after that
<didrocks> thanks bzoltan
<didrocks> ogra_: would have been good if you used the train for mtp btw (as there is an upstream branch)
<cjwatson> didrocks,Mirv: so I guess you just need to run: copy-package -p ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name landing-006 -b qttools-opensource-src libqtdbusmock unity-voice libqtdbustest libdbusmenu-qt qtserialport-opensource-src qdjango qtscript-opensource-src
<cjwatson> we have ten ppc64el builders, so ;-)
 * didrocks did to win some time for Mirv
 * sergiusens reads
<elopio> asac: I'm wondering what you would like to see on the qt5.2 jenkins results to be happy about releasing it.
<elopio> taking the notes app as an example, their user acceptance tests are failing but not because of anything that affects a user story.
<sergiusens> rsalveti, didrocks, the gallery fix should land in the next image build
<elopio> asac: it's a combination of poorly written tests, with not using the right tool, and a bug we are hitting by a combination of those two things.
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks for helping
<elopio> asac: if you want the dashboard to be green, it will take some time to improve the tests.
<didrocks> sergiusens: published in the store, right?
<davmor2> ogra_: daft question can't you wait adb on mtp loading?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: didrocks: great
<bregma> hey didrocks, it looks like we need to bump our Nux ABI, which should really have a package version change -- do I just go ahead and manually dch the debian/changelog or is there a better way under ci-train
<ogra_> davmor2, no, they are separate and can run independently
<davmor2> ogra_: ah okay now it makes more sense :)
<didrocks> bregma: just do it manually in debian/changelog. The commit message associated to it though won't be collected (as you change debian/changelog manually)
<didrocks> bregma: but please, don't land that for now, as it may impact the Touch image
<didrocks> davmor2: I can't get the alarm working even on the promoted image
<sergiusens> nux impacting touch still?
<bregma> didrocks, we're hours away from landing, I'm just trying to get our ducks in a row
<didrocks> bregma: ok, ensure all you dependencies are sorted out :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: we still install libunity-core, so nux as well
<ogra_> sergiusens, havent you heard ? we port from Qt to nux now .. the 5.2 landing is to painful :P
<sergiusens> didrocks, how do I cleanly delete line 42? do you have a script?
<didrocks> sergiusens: it didn't land?
<sergiusens> ogra_, what?
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I meant, no silo/package side?
<davmor2> didrocks: first crash by the look of it,  I used OSMtouch opened a link and then closed the browser once the link had opened, crunch. Looks like the phone is just locked
<sergiusens> didrocks, I followed sil2100's rec
<didrocks> davmor2: please write and report :)
<bregma> aren't we  having a session at the next UDS to discuss moving Unity8 from Qt to Nux?
<didrocks> sergiusens: we won't have any desktop .deb package landing ever?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's a click package right now, so we're not really using CITrain for those anymore, right?
<sergiusens> didrocks, this doesn't affect desktop; and the deb is still needed for desktop
<didrocks> sergiusens: but you want your branch to be merged to trunk,right?
 * sergiusens would prefer getting rid of debs sooner; but seems it won't be happening soon
<seb128> bregma, what are you landing next?
<sergiusens> didrocks, it's already merge (think of it as a translation update)
<didrocks> ah you did it manually
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> so yeah, just delete the line
<didrocks> or put "Landed"
<didrocks> in column 3
<didrocks> manually
<didrocks> it will turned green
<sil2100> It's a translation merge, it's translating from 'broken tests' to 'working tests'
<sergiusens> sil2100, for the record; citrain is still necessary; debs are still required
 * sergiusens wants to run aways from the process :-)
<davmor2> didrocks: think it might of been the frame buffer the phone seems fine just the gfx stuck and no crash
<didrocks> davmor2: maybe you want someone from kgunn's team to remotely debug?
<sil2100> sergiusens: I think I understand, but here anyway we would have problems with Mirv's Qt merge
<davmor2> didrocks: had to reboot to get it back up and see if it was reproducible
<bregma> seb128, we're trying to prepare the lockscreen, we'll want to coordinate some landings with you for that
<sergiusens> sil2100, yeah, it does't matter here particularly
<sergiusens> sil2100, but I would prefer an either/or approach instead of an and
<didrocks> it will be restack on top of Mirv's landing
<didrocks> for the deb part
<seb128> bregma, right, that's why I'm asking, I'm still pondering the details (Trevinho started an email discussion early today, should probably have CCed you, about changing gnome-screensaver to trigger the unity locking under Unity)
<asac> elopio: at best same results as on main dashboard
<asac> elopio: if not, we should look at the cases
<asac> and understand then a bit
<didrocks> asac: elopio: the only failure you should see now are the clocks and weather app ones
<asac> didrocks: and crashes randomly
<asac> no?
<didrocks> asac: hum, we still have crashes with 5.2?
<didrocks> asac: all crashes we have are the d8f8 ones
 * didrocks erases user-data
<bregma> seb128, as long as we're making progress:  I'd like to land everything in a single silo (I've started line 43 for this)
<seb128> bregma, +1
<seb128> bregma, thanks, it's about time to land that ... that's the one remaining feature right? then bug fixing? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: bregma: pleae do test your landing on touch
<bregma> seb128, right
<didrocks> it's really not the time to break it :)
<seb128> bregma, btw you might want to do a landing to fix windows shrinking first, before people hunt your team down because that's driving them crazy
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, don't worry, I don't think that's likely to land before qt5.2, locking is going to need integration with GNOME components and indicators and we didn't sort out those details yet
<elopio> didrocks, asac: yes, I understand that all the errors not in the main dashboard are a regression caused by the qt5.2 upgrade. But if it doesn't affect the current user experience at all, I'm wondering why do we see it as critical and a blocker, instead of high priority to be fixed before april.
<bregma> seb128, ack, the lockscreen may stretch into next week at the current rate
<didrocks> elopio: because then it's hard to know if we have another regression or if the failure is impacting even more
<didrocks> elopio: and we missed real regressions due to that in the past
<tvoss> popey, ping
<popey> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> popey, hey there, can you help with testing of silo 3?
<didrocks> popey: and my question first! :p
<popey> heh
 * didrocks reflashed/bootstrapped in between
<popey> didrocks: no, because the clock app can't be updated in latest promoted
<popey> well, thats partly the problem.
<didrocks> popey: so, we don't have user regression on that one, just tests regression?
<didrocks> on clock apps
<popey> well, alarms dont work on #194, so no.
<didrocks> it did work in the past, right?
<didrocks> or am I crazy?
<popey> only in non-promoted images
<didrocks> ok
<popey> #194 is last promoted right?
<didrocks> yep
<popey> It's what I have on my main phone
<popey> and no alarm clock in the indicator when I set alarms
<didrocks> popey: so, there actually only test regression on clock
<popey> ok
<didrocks> no user-visible regression?
<popey> right
<didrocks> ok
<elopio> didrocks: well, yes. The thing is that we are finding some of these bugs through autopilot just by coincidence. It's not the right tool for it in most of the cases.
<elopio> what I'm trying to define is a process to go back to green.
<elopio> If what we want is to get all the bugs fixed, then I don't have to do anything. Report the bug and wait for the devs to fix it.
<elopio> If what we want is just to be green again, I can workaround the issue and make all the tests pass.
<elopio> What I would really want is to refactor the tests so we leave autopilot only checking user stories, and we use lower level tools and tests to check everything else.
<didrocks> elopio: it's not waiting for the devs, it's getting status, pinging the devs, trying to get ETAs and so on
<elopio> that will leave us with autopilot tests still failing for some time. Then they will go green, but the bug will not yet be fixed. What will be failing now are the unit tests.
<didrocks> elopio: well, putting stuff that degrade test results don't allow us to know if there is a regression then
<didrocks> and we never recover
<didrocks> look at Mir last cycle
<didrocks> and maguro
<didrocks> we never went back to 100%
<didrocks> and we never knew if it was a race or a regression, loosing hundreds of hours
<didrocks> but yeah, agreed that some part should be unit
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> 15:44:17     elopio | If what we want is just to be green again, I can workaround the issue and make all the tests pass.
<didrocks> -> seems to me the best path?
<didrocks> ogra_: anything again building an image now?
<ogra_> nothing at all
<didrocks> ==== image #126 building ====
<elopio> didrocks: well, no. Unless we block new releases for a project based on the autopilot results on the dashboard, AND on the critical bugs reported against the project.
<didrocks> sil2100: popey: davmor2: this will be the promotion candidate ^
<sil2100> !!!
<davmor2> didrocks: 3 === and surely it is 226 right?
<popey> zoiks
<didrocks> elopio: why critical bugs and not on autopilot results on the dashboard first?
<sil2100> I like the sound of that
<popey> 126 is a bit retro ☻
<elopio> this would be so much easier for me to discuss if you speak spanish, or we were at a bar drinking :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<elopio> didrocks: because I would like autopilot to test only user stories, right?
 * sil2100 didn't even notice the typo ;p
<didrocks> elopio: I think it's too late on the cycle for doing that reshaping
<didrocks> we learnt what gave "landing things with test failing" multiple times already
<davmor2> didrocks: I don't want my phone back in the stoneage
<elopio> our current suite is testing a lot more than that, and that's why I'm having so many troubles checking the results.
<didrocks> davmor2: ahah :)
<didrocks> elopio: agreed, but I don't think that the Qt 5.2 transition will be a way to block on that
<didrocks> so I would propose, landing 5.2 finishing trusty
<didrocks> and then, we can have that as a goal
<didrocks> repurposing AP to AP tests
<didrocks> and not unit test
<didrocks> but not something that needs to be decided on the fly
<sil2100> davmor2: hmm, I can't seem to reply to a message by using the indicator - is that a known problem?
<davmor2> didrocks: it lasted too long weather app finally didn't open :D  That's not too annoying though 2hr 30 minutes of hammering apps one mir lock up one app not opening :)
<davmor2> sil2100: worked here
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, I won't call that "user blocker"
<didrocks> I will call that "popey blocker" :p
<didrocks> "If I do x, y, z, and then back o and p, I'm getting d"
<davmor2> sil2100: just retested and it worked again
<sil2100> Strange
<sil2100> For me the 'Send' button was grayed out all the time
<davmor2> didrocks: ToyKeeper is better, If I drag in all the 4 sides I get 6 images on the screen
<Mirv> dum dum
<didrocks> davmor2: ahah :)
<davmor2> Mirv: Dum dum
<elopio> didrocks: I agree it's late, and its a goal for next cycle.
<elopio> so what I'm asking is, now what should I do with the notes?
<elopio> As you said, get a dev to dig into the issue and get it fixed, that's ok. But in the mean time,
<elopio> if I workaround the bug or improve the test, we will get back to green, but as we are not blocking on critical bugs that will mean we will release with the regression. Am I right?
<davmor2> dum dum dum dum dum didledum and a shark
<Mirv> I'm trying to EOD but the builds linger still a small bit
<didrocks> elopio: I'm not sure to understand the case. If you improve the test, the test will fail if the behavior doesn't work anymore, and so, we'll pick regressions, right?
<elopio> didrocks: no, this is the case: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1288876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288876 in notes-app "When clicking the header, the notes are not collapsed" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> elopio: ok, so this is a bug which is a regression
<didrocks> and it's making some AP tests failing, right?
<elopio> we find that not because it's part of a user story. We are getting the error just because somebody thought it was a nice idea to start all the tests clicking the header and checking that everything is collapsed.
<elopio> if I were to improve the tests, I would just remove that step and turn it into a qml runner test that will not be displayed on the dashboard but block on MPs
<didrocks> ok, but the fact that notes are not collapsed anymore is not wanted?
<elopio> didrocks: well, as a user, I don't care if the notes are collapsed or not when I click the header.
<elopio> as a user, I want to add notes and read notes, and that doesn't affect the user story at all.
<didrocks> elopio: sure, but I'm not talking about that
<elopio> what the bug probably means is that the header is not clickable when it has only one item.
<didrocks> like what's the expected behavior?
<didrocks> is it the one with Qt 5.2
<didrocks> or 5.0
<elopio> and that's a problem of the header, to be tested on the toolkit, not on the notes.
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but again, you are mixing 2 valid things :)
<elopio> with makes one bigger valid things? :)
<didrocks> - ok, the test shouldn't test that, and should really really not due that in all test :)
<elopio> s/things/thing
<didrocks> - but here, we are talking about 5.2 transition ONLY and we expect to have the same behavior than 5.0
<didrocks> am I right?
<elopio> yes, you are.
<didrocks> so I guess you have nothing to change in the test itself in that case (for now) and the bug/behavior change itself should be fixed
<didrocks> for 5.2 transition
<didrocks> then, yeah, decoupling the concerns will be a nice thing to do :)
<elopio> ok, I can wait after 5.2 is released to improve the test.
<didrocks> yeah, I would really suggest that :)
<didrocks> treat the tests just as a non regression checker behavior-way
<didrocks> even if it's testing too much things
<didrocks> or not at the right place
<elopio> now, zsombi seems to be really busy with the other blockers.
<elopio> didrocks: who would you suggest to take care of this bug?
<didrocks> then, this work of refinement will be needed anyway
<didrocks> elopio: is it a sdk one?
<didrocks> seems so, either notes-app or sdk
<elopio> didrocks: maybe. I don't know how to know. It could be the sdk, or it could be the notes app using the sdk in a way it's not supposed to.
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> elopio: I think the sdk guys will be the best to analyze this one
<didrocks> as they already started
<didrocks> drilling down to a small case
<didrocks> so bzoltan's team ^
<elopio> didrocks: do you have permissions to make the bug critical? I don't.
<didrocks> ogra_: if you broke my mtp, I'll hunt you down to death! ;)
<didrocks> elopio: oh sure
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan> didrocks: yes sir
<ogra_> didrocks, what do you do with mtp ?
<didrocks> elopio: maybe affect as well sdk?
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't do anything, I just want to promote an image ;)
<ogra_> :)
<elopio> didrocks: maybe. I suppose I can add it, and they will remove it if it's not the case.
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, let's say "if you broke my adb…" :p
<ogra_> yeah :)
<ogra_> adb didnt change
<didrocks> elopio: please, and then, I'm bumping the priority
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah yeah… I heared that already :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: what can I do for you?
<elopio> bzoltan: so, this bug it's really not a big one affecting the user in a big way, but it could be an important regression.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1288876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288876 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When clicking the header, the notes are not collapsed" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> so it's blocking the 5.2 release. We need a dev to take a look at it.
<bzoltan> elopio: why not to ask the app's dev?
<elopio> bzoltan: I don't know. I'm following didrocks' suggestion. Who's the notes dev?
<bzoltan> elopio:  there could be like a million different reason for that.
<pmcgowan> elopio, talk to bfiller, ugo works on notes, but remember also it is being replaced by reminders
<didrocks> elopio: done
<bzoltan> elopio: nerochiaro
<didrocks> yeah, between the 2 teams, you should get to something :)
<elopio> bfiller: any input about that?
<bfiller> elopio: lets disable it
<bfiller> it's going away
<bfiller> not worth spending any time on
<didrocks> elopio: you don't have the same behavior on any other apps, right?
<elopio> bfiller: so, yes, but the failing test is not the important part here. The important part is to check if qt5.2 is introducing a regression here that might affect something else.
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: final final update, Qt 5.2 landing is now complete. except for the Kaleo's qtubuntu + unity-mir + ubuntu-ui-toolkit branches from bug #1207270 since he's still working on the swipe input regression although otherwise they now work as of today.
<ubot5> bug 1207270 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1 / DPR rework" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207270
<elopio> didrocks: there is no other application that I no of that has only one tab.
<didrocks> Mirv: so, they will ping us?
<didrocks> elopio: even in the click store?
<elopio> this for sure doesn't affect tab switching.
<sil2100> Mirv: excellent, should we poke the SDK team about that one leftover issue?
<elopio> that's what the tab is for.
<elopio> didrocks: sorry, no other application /that I know/
<didrocks> popey: do you know about any app in the store having that particular case? ^
<Mirv> didrocks: I asked Kaleo to keep the bug + branches up-to-date, I believe pmcgowan & co may check the EOD situation, ie. shall we land the branches to the PPA
<elopio> there's system settings, but it has no behavior when you click the tab.
<sil2100> Mirv: so no reconfigure will be needed, only rebuilds if anything, yes?
<popey> didrocks: what use case?
<Mirv> sil2100: Kaleo is the one, yes
<Mirv> sil2100: reconfigure needed, since those three branches are not in the config at all since before today it was pretty broken
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<didrocks> popey: something like that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1288876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288876 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When clicking the header, the notes are not collapsed" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: so we'll be keeping an eye on Florian then, just hope they will also ping us directly when the fixes are ready
<didrocks> popey: so clicking on the tab "dismiss" or "ack" an edit
<Mirv> sil2100: ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper, if used in addition to landing-006, gives Florian's branches readily compiled as they are currently
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, I hope so too
<popey> didrocks: hmm, not seen that, sorry.
<didrocks> popey: no "good" :)
<popey> hah
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I think we are fine if we don't know of anyone using that "feature" to break that behavior between 5.0 and 5.2?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: well, apart from clock apps, which is rewritten
<didrocks> notes*
<pmcgowan> didrocks, reading, so notes tab behavior somewhat busted with 5.2?
<pmcgowan> ah one tab
<pmcgowan> yeah I think we can whitelist this
<didrocks> pmcgowan: yeah, basically it seems that if you edit a note and tap on the tab to dismiss/ack the change with one tab, it doesn't end up the current transaction
<didrocks> pmcgowan: and popey-who-install-always-all-click-apps-from-store doesn't know of any application using that behavior
<didrocks> so I guess we can call that behavior change a non issue, just checking with you :)
<pmcgowan> didrocks, yeah, not likely to fix that, will deprecate note apps first, but I see the point about checking it vs sdk
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ok, so elopio, seems the way to go for now is just to remove that part of the test
<didrocks> making sense?
<didrocks> thanks pmcgowan for the confirmation :)
<pmcgowan> np
<elopio> didrocks: yeah, it does.
<didrocks> elopio: let me remove the sdk from the bug then
<elopio> I mean, the whole problem shouldn't be exposed here anyway.
<didrocks> yeah
<elopio> actually, there's something I can try to see if there's actually a bug in the sdk.
 * elopio goes to code.
<didrocks> elopio: bug updated and assigned to you then :)
<didrocks> sure :)
<elopio> jaja, that's what I get for talking to much, one more bug to my bag ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<thostr_> sil2100: what about silo1? doesn't seem to be published yet?
<thostr_> sil2100: also, can you get me a silo for line 44
<sil2100> thostr_: almost done with silo 1, looking at line 44
<balloons> ping josepht
<josepht> balloons: pong
<balloons> josepht, can you check and see if a package is installed or missing on the core apps jenkins merge bots; it's passing tests which should be failing and we believe it's because it's missing an eds package
<sil2100> thostr_: silo assigned, publishing 1 now
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<balloons> josepht, the package is qtorganizer5-eds
<davmor2> didrocks: hows 226 coming along?
<didrocks> davmor2: building nicely, did you finish and prepared the report on crashers?
<didrocks> like is it good enough, not yet, horrible? :p
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm yet to have one, still only got the upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook in /var/crash
<didrocks> davmor2: oh, so no crash even hammering the click apps?
<davmor2> didrocks: that's right
<didrocks> great ;)
<davmor2> ah speaking of which weather just died on me
<davmor2> didrocks: first qmlscene crash let me confirm it is d8f8
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, then remove the crash file
<didrocks> to get more :)
<davmor2> didrocks: so I think this is the same issue popey saw earlier #0 0xb5e7b150 in ?? ()
<davmor2> didrocks: ah no different again
<didrocks> davmor2: ah?
<davmor2> didrocks: on a plus side it was definitely the weather app that triggered it
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> keep us posted on social and other heavy-js apps
<davmor2> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050648/
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, we saw some corrupted stacks which were the same
<didrocks> so identical frames, let's put under the same "V8 issue"
<bfiller> fginther, sergiusens : is there a place where I can download the deb (amd64) for this build? http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-trusty-amd64-ci/20
 * bfiller trying to avoid buiilding it
<dbarth> didrocks: hey didier, the webbrowser / oa reverts, is that automatic? cause this branch still has the commit from that silo
<dbarth> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk
<dbarth> rev 454 has not been reverted
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> ==== Image #226 built ====
<didrocks> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> \o/
<didrocks> dbarth: it will have it, once qt 5.2 lands
<fginther> bfiller, it's not saved, but the jobs can be quickly changed to do so
<didrocks> davmor2: jump on it!
 * davmor2 jumps on it and 226 breaks into a million tiny shards
<didrocks> :p
<davmor2> didrocks: installing
<davmor2> rebootin'
<bfiller> fginther: don't worry about it
<josepht> balloons: do you have a link to an example job?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm going to do a bootstrap to give it every chance being as it is so important :)
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, it completely deserves a bootstrap :)
<didrocks> davmor2: continue on the click apps look I guess
<davmor2> didrocks: so facebook, googlemaps, g+, osmtouch and twitter were all fine, as I say only crash was weather and that took nearly 3 hours of constant hammering opening reopening interacting with alll the different apps to get that to happen :)
<sergiusens> bfiller, no artifacts are stored for that
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, sounds solid!
<pmcgowan> go davmor2 go davmor2
<davmor2> didrocks: now everyone cross your fingers that 226 is the same
 * didrocks wants to see fingers crossed here as well
<didrocks> (but continue working :p)
<balloons> josepht, the clock-app jobs specifically
<balloons> josepht, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/
<balloons> josepht, as part of http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/
<josepht> fginther: is mediumtests-slave offline for a reason?  I need to get into it.
<josepht> balloons: from dpkg-l.post.log it looks like it's not installed
<balloons> josepht, ok, could we get it installed? I can open a bug to do so
<fginther> josepht, yes, it's an old saucy image, it shouldn't be used by anything
<fginther> josepht, reading the backlog
<josepht> balloons: yes please open a bug
<josepht> fginther: sorry I was looking at the wrong node
<fginther> josepht, no worries
<fginther> balloons, so the clock app tests need a dependency?
<davmor2> didrocks: well the guide works \o/
<didrocks> davmor2: SHIP IT!
<sil2100> ;p
<fginther> josepht, I'll have to check on this, there aren't any ssh keys setup for anyone else
<davmor2> popey: managed to hit play on a blank piece of music,  music-app took it's time to open but played in the end
<josepht> fginther: ack, thanks
<cjwatson> didrocks: could you run "copy-package -p ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name landing-006 -b qtdeclarative-opensource-src"?  Should let qttools-opensource-src build
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure, done. (thanks for looking, too many things at the same time)
<didrocks> cjwatson: I can give you access to the ppas if you need, but you will get a lot of more spam :)
<cjwatson> no thanks :-)
<fginther> balloons, do you know if that's going to wreck other tests? that's the problem we had earlier... And if so, is there a reason the clock-app tests can't specify this as a dependency?
<fginther> balloons, and I can confirm it's not currently installed
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'll try to check through for other things.  I can use my buildd-admin privileges to retry stuff
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, as you wish :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: qtpim-opensource-src too
<didrocks> done
<cjwatson> didrocks: qtwebkit-examples-opensource-src qtwebkit-opensource-src qtx11extras-opensource-src qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src
<cjwatson> sorry, will hopefully be done soon, just trying to chase that jenkins failure ...
<didrocks> cjwatson: no worry, rather thanks you for looking into that :)
<balloons> fginther, yea, I'll have to dig into the clock dependencies.. if it's specified it should be getting installed eh
<balloons> fginther, so I suppose I would argue since it's in the images, it should be in the test environment. That said, it'll be added for clock as a dependency
<fginther> balloons, I guess that is a weird thing, but I think it's the right answer as long as we're using apt. I assume this goes away when we start installing and testing these as click packages (although I admit to not knowing how the mechanics of that works)
<balloons> fginther, yea, that would be even closer to the real thing :)
<ogra_> grrr google
<didrocks> ogra_: davmor2: sil2100: joining?
<sil2100> Ah!
<didrocks> ogra_: it's because the mpt change! :)
<didrocks> mtp*
<ogra_> so let me upload a revert then if google will start working
<didrocks> even
<didrocks> ahah
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> damn
<didrocks> plars-away: really away? :p
<didrocks> ev: anyone else from your team to join the "kick the image" side?
<sergiusens> didrocks, I'm considering myself off the hook with http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/flo/226:20140307.2:20140304/7039/gallery_app/
<ev> didrocks: hm? I'm a bit heads down on Mt Hood. Do you need people to help with something?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<didrocks> ev: just ensure that someone is looking/rerunning image #226 for CI test results
<didrocks> if needed
<davmor2> popey: have a look as the camera app icon on the home page and the apps page do they look the same?
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<popey> davmor2: no
<ev> psivaa: ^ can you have a look?
<sil2100> tvoss: pong, did you see that dbus-cpp and others successfully built on the PPA?
<sil2100> tvoss: on the first run!
<psivaa> ev: ack, will do
<ev> psivaa: thanks!
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, pete-woods and Wellark are helping with the testing
<tvoss> sil2100, so do you need any further information on the merge proposal or are we good?
<tvoss> that is, mps for location service
<psivaa> ev: yw
<sil2100> tvoss: I think we're cool - could you just double-check if the list of merges in the landing is correct and has all the necessary ones?
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<balloons> davmor2, can you send along the pastebin again? did you file a bug? and what version of weather?
<davmor2> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050648/
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<balloons> davmor2, what version did you run? ohh I suppose it was old as r226 contains new weather
<balloons> davmor2, I just assume you hit the bug which was fixed
<davmor2> balloons: the updated version on 225
<balloons> davmor2, how did you install it ?
<davmor2> balloons: however I got the same error on 226 which it the new one
<davmor2> balloons: from click
<balloons> davmor2, blah, fine
<balloons> davmor2, bug?
<davmor2> balloons: not yet busy busy testing everything
<tvoss> sil2100, list of mps look good
<tvoss> pete-woods, Wellark are you guys done with the testing?
<pete-woods> tvoss: I'm happy it works
<tvoss> pete-woods, ack
<tvoss> Wellark, ?
<pete-woods> tvoss: I think antti is running the Unity AP tests right now
<davmor2> popey: did you file a bug for the camera getting the line traveling across it
<tvoss> pete-woods, ack
<pete-woods> he's AFK, though
<tvoss> sil2100, you happy with pete's feedback?
<robru> mhr3_, there's a dependency problem with your silo 2 landing
<robru> mhr3_, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mediascanner2_0.100+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1.diff
<robru> mhr3_, the new package depends on "mediascanner (= ${binary:Version})" but that's wrong, should probably be "mediascanner2.0 (= ${binary:Version})"
<davmor2> popey: it looks like if you zoom in any and then click to focus on something then take a shot it starts to do the scrolling line
<mhr3_> robru, indeed
<robru> mhr3_, can you add a commit and rebuild? then I can publish it
<mhr3_> robru, can't, not my branch
<mhr3_> robru, can only create new mp
<robru> mhr3_, bah. ok, please do, then I can reconfigure for you
<tvoss> sil2100, ?
<cjwatson> urgh, qtdeclarative/ppc64el is going to need the usual patch we applied to a bunch of places
<mhr3_> robru, so just this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051141/ right?
<robru> mhr3_, close, it needs to be '2.0' to match the binary package name
<mhr3_> robru, ah, right, good that i checked
<robru> ;-)
<robru> brb
<mhr3_> robru, added mp, pls reconf and feel free to build too, i will eow in a bit
<robru> mhr3_, ok no worries.
<didrocks> robru: reusing the new reconf one? :)
<robru> didrocks, yes, it's working! ;-)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> phew ;)
<robru> didrocks, thanks for that, it's pretty slick.
<didrocks> robru: great! glad that you like it. Will be officially announced next week and opened to everyone :)
<robru> didrocks, ahhh I was wondering when. excellent!
<didrocks> robru: just be aware that if you add a new component that isn't in the list, it will yell and force you to use prepare-silo
<didrocks> as it's the goal of it :)
<robru> didrocks, perfect
 * mhr3_ waves
<didrocks> see you mhr3_!
<robru> mhr3_, bye
<mhr3_> enjoy weekend didrocks, robru!
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 do we see some u8 crashes on the current image?
<didrocks> tvoss: we do
<didrocks> u8 + random apps
<tvoss> didrocks, hmmm ... wellark is reporting 5 crashes when running the u8 ap test suite
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> we can have less or more
<tvoss> didrocks, is that in the baseline image, too?
<mhr3_> robru, crap, forgot to set prereq branch for the mp, although i guess it should work without that as well
<didrocks> well, you can check as well :)
<didrocks> and see all my emails on the phone ML
<didrocks> but yeah, 5 can happen
<didrocks> you can check them
<tvoss> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> the address is finishing by d8f8
<didrocks> (from frame 0)
<didrocks> tvoss: so easy to check ^
<tvoss> didrocks, that's the v8 issue, correct?
<Wellark> tvoss, pete-woods: ping
<didrocks> tvoss: yep
<tvoss> Wellark, see backlog
<tvoss> didrocks, I'm seeing 2 crashes locally
<robru> mhr3_, should be fine since they're in the right order. it's already building
<Wellark> tvoss: ack
<Wellark> so unity8 ap tests are flaky
<tvoss> Wellark, could you check for the address in the crashes?
<Wellark> how do I retrace them manually+
<Wellark> ?
<tvoss> Wellark, hmmm, might even be enough to look at the crash file. didrocks^?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> just unpack the crash file
<didrocks> gdb the coredump
<didrocks> and look at frame0
<didrocks> no need for symbols
<didrocks> as we just need the address
<tvoss> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<Wellark> didrocks: how do I "unpack" the .crash file?
<didrocks> Wellark: apport-unpack <crash_file> /tmp/foo
<didrocks> and then, you will have the CoreDump in /tmp/foo
<Wellark> didrocks: ack
<balloons> davmor2, I can't recreate your crash in weather. when you have a chance, more info please
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> doanac`: psivaa: anything change in the way you install deps? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/manta/226:20140307.2:20140304/7038/messaging_app/
<didrocks> it's like if ofono-phonesimd isn't installed
<didrocks> asac: FYI ^
<didrocks> (don't have the console log for now)
<ogra_> yeha
<ogra_> i noticed that too
<didrocks> doanac`: psivaa: at worse, once the tests are finished, can you ssh, install the dep (ofono-phonesimd) if not there and try?
<psivaa> didrocks: this is on manta though.. i'll try once the tests complete
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, let's wait on mako, it's running as we speak it seems :)
<ogra_> manta also has no working BT yet
<ogra_> so the Bt indicator test will always fail
<didrocks> psivaa: ogra_: you're right, they were as well failing on manta
<didrocks> weird that it has this side-effect (it's failing on the setup)
<didrocks> ok, ignore for now, let's really focus on mako
<didrocks> current results look promising :)
<ogra_> well, the craches get populated at the end :)
<sil2100> Now this is interesting, after meddling with my device I now have a landscape keyboard when in portrait and the other-way around ;)
<sil2100> Useful feature
<ogra_> thats dual user mode
<dobey> how long is this qt5.2 "no change rebuild" going to take?
<sil2100> ogra_: :D
<ogra_> bringing people together and such :)
<didrocks> dobey: it's not a non change rebuild exactly, people are working on latest bugs, early next week we hope
<dobey> didrocks: we have branches piling up for the click scope, and the silo we had for a few of them got wiped away because of the rebuild thing
<didrocks> dobey: well, your lander was contacted first
<didrocks> dobey: but if you can help getting the 5.2 Qt things out, your help is welcome :)
<dobey> what qt 5.2 things?
<tvoss> Wellark, any insight?
<didrocks> dobey: bugs/regressions
<Wellark> tvoss: still running the ap tests
<tvoss> Wellark, ack
<Wellark> tvoss: tvoss seems I got one crash at least
<Wellark> ok, checking now
<dobey> didrocks: so i should just ignore the "no change rebuild" MPs from Mirv and ask to get the other branches landed?
<tvoss> Wellark, okay
<didrocks> dobey: no, they have a lock on the component, don't throw their testing away
<didrocks> dobey: check with your landers, he knows how that work
<dobey> even on things that are not on the "ci train"?
<psivaa> didrocks: messaging on mako came back all passing
<didrocks> dobey: you can land anything that are not locked by the Qt 5.2 (through the ci train)
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks \o/
<psivaa> :)
<Wellark> didrocks, tvoss: the adress of frame 0 is 0x3cb0d8f8
<didrocks> Wellark: so yeah, the V8 crash
<sil2100> didrocks: forgot asking this during the meeting - did you get any news from Kaleo regarding that last-standing 5.2 bug?
<Wellark> ok. ignoring them then
<sil2100> The one Mirv mentioned
<tvoss> Wellark, perfect, thank you
<didrocks> sil2100: just that he's working on it
<didrocks> no more news
<tvoss> sil2100, ^, so pete-woods, Wellark and me tested silo 3
<tvoss> sil2100, as far as we can tell, things work as good as before
<sil2100> tvoss: no suprises, no CPU eatage and location-service working normally?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup. Wellark, pete-woods could you guys please check top, too?
<sil2100> Wellark, pete-woods, tvoss: just to make sure the 100% CPU is really not an issue ever again ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, but that was caused by gcc intermixes back then :)
<tvoss> anyway, better safe than sorry
<sil2100> didrocks: you think we could also publish this one today? Me or Robert could also double check if it's not causing any regressions, but as long as it's not eating up 100% CPU or something similar, it shouldn't even interfere in existing integration tests
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, can you double check to ensure before landing? then, it will be fine for me IMHO
<didrocks> anyway, WE are going to promote #226 isn't it?
<didrocks> isn't it? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: the components to be released are dbus-cpp, location-service and platform-api (p-api has only a build-dep bump, so a rebuild with latest dbus-cpp)
<sil2100> Ah, right ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, would appreciate you giving the silo a spin, too
<Wellark> tvoss, sil2100, pete-woods: np. we will run the tests again and this time look at top aelo
<Wellark> seriously speaking. didn't notice any 100% cpu usage so we should be all fine
<sil2100> tvoss: sure thing, upgrading in a moment and spinning
<didrocks> sil2100: tvoss: Wellark: we are as well usually trying to get lock up from the browser from a location webpage, might be worth looking at it
<didrocks> (and it's not winter anymore, so not cold to have the window opened for 10 minutes!) :)
<sil2100> tvoss: in the meantime, as you're the official lander, could you set the landing 003 to 'Tested: Yes' on the spreadsheet? ;)
<Wellark> didrocks: is there a bug filed in LP?
<davmor2> balloons: I opened it, added a city, change the F to C
<balloons> I've done all that and more.. you can reproduce consistently?
<balloons> and of course the tests do the same
<davmor2> balloons: then I changed the backend once that was working and crash, then I opened it back up changed back to the other backend and crash again
<tvoss> didrocks, pete-woods tried to get a fix in the browser and managed to do so after the usual 10 minutes :)
<didrocks> tvoss: ah, excellent and top wasn't crazy after that? :)
<davmor2> balloons: pass but have you checked the /var/crash dir?
<davmor2> balloons: for the second crash everything worked but the crash still appeared
<tvoss> didrocks, not for me, but it might be a 100%
<balloons> davmor2, I can.. but I don't visually see any issues
<tvoss> didrocks, that's well known :)
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks setting it to tested
<didrocks> great ;)
<Wellark> sil2100: missing a submitter checklist on this one, please add it
<balloons> davmor2, ahh.. it's the re-opening that might be what you mean
<Wellark> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/location-service/bump_deps/+merge/208169
<davmor2> balloons: while I am testing I run adb shell and then watch -d ls /var/crash
<Wellark> tvoss: mising a submitter checklist on this one, please add it
<Wellark> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/switch-to-transact-method/+merge/209451
<davmor2> balloons: that highlights everytime a file ends up in there
<balloons> davmor2, I think I finally reproduced
<Wellark> tvoss, sil2100: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/location-service
<davmor2> balloons: \o/
<balloons> davmor2, thanks for the explainations
<davmor2> balloons: no worries
<davmor2> balloons: it is a lot more stable than it was :)
<sil2100> Wellark: will add, thanks ;)
<Wellark> sil2100: we are ready to land the MR, so only thing blocking is the checklist
<Wellark> and me and pete are way over EOD :)
<sil2100> Wellark: that MR will only land when we click the publish button anyways ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, do you add the checklist?
<Wellark> tvoss: to his own MR, you still need to do yours :)
<Wellark> it's a small one
<Wellark> just copy and paste
<didrocks> davmor2: balloons: don't break the images guys, and keep us posted!
 * didrocks really EOW now :)
<davmor2> didrocks: nooooooooooo
<didrocks> davmor2: what's up? last minute crisis? :p
<sil2100> tvoss: added
<davmor2> didrocks: No I just don't think you should go :P
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, by some dogfooding I see it working pretty ok
<davmor2> didrocks: Keep your eyes out for the  email, It will be long
<sil2100> Didn't get a GPS signal yet though
<sil2100> Ok, need to drive to pick up my girlfriend, be back later to do the final publish
<davmor2> sil2100: takes about 15 minutes
<didrocks> davmor2: sure ;) (my wife disagrees with you and thnk I should go and help painting the kitcken :p)
<sil2100> tvoss, Wellark, pete-woods: give me a final +1 if all is ok and I'll publish once I'm back ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: go man go, life won't be worth living else  ;)
<didrocks> heh, see you guys!
<ogra_> enjoy
<cjwatson> Could somebody with ci-train-ppa-service access please run "copy-package -p ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name landing-006 -b qtsystems-opensource-src" to create the ppc64el build?
<cjwatson> (from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
<tvoss> sil2100, Wellark pete-woods adjusted https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/switch-to-transact-method/+merge/209451
<balloons> davmor2, I lied.. the crash was mediascanner
<balloons> weather is fine :-)
<davmor2> balloons: haha
<tvoss> Wellark, anything to add?
<Wellark> tvoss: nope, looks good.
<tvoss> Wellark, ack
<tvoss> pete-woods, ?
<Wellark> tvoss: now, only waiting pete-woods to approve the last two
<pete-woods> tvoss: done
<Wellark> then sil2100 or robru need to switch testing to green on the landing sheet
<robru> Wellark, what's tested?
<pete-woods> silo 3
<Wellark> robru: silo 003
<Wellark> we would like to see that landed please :)
<Wellark> tvoss: ^
<robru> Wellark, ok, I can publish it soon, I just have to poke at it a bit
<asac> robru: please continue double cehcking etc.
<asac> until we have shot qt5.2
<robru> asac, yes
<asac> we want to preserve ability to do a firedrill fix on monday after we promoted the image monday morning
<asac> thanks
<asac> robru: can you help cjwatson ?
<asac> or was he already helped?
<robru> asac, oh i dunno. what did he need?
<cjwatson> 18:31 <cjwatson> Could somebody with ci-train-ppa-service access please run "copy-package -p ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name landing-006 -b qtsystems-opensource-src" to create the ppc64el build?
<asac> cjwatson: i think we should give you access to such things
<cjwatson> 18:31 <cjwatson> (from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
<cjwatson> asac: I didn't want the mailspam :)
<cjwatson> asac: it's a transient problem, new uploads won't be affected, it's just for things that happened before we switched on ppc64el, so just trying to clean things up a bit
<tvoss> sil2100, so pete-woods, Wellark and me are +1
<asac> cjwatson: what team is it?
<cjwatson> ci-train-ppa-service
<cjwatson> I'd actually rather not be able to affect that directly
<asac> cjwatson: yeah, but in general i feel saver if we have our strong core-devs able to do something in case there isa  big problem
<asac> hmm
<asac> cjwatson: your call
<robru> i don't think I have that access.
<cjwatson> it's not urgent, anyway, I just noticed its build-deps aren't satisfiable in any case, so drop it
<asac> cjwatson: let me see. maybe i can give you access and remove after
<asac> cjwatson: yes, i own that team
<asac> let me know
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service
<cjwatson> it'll need https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-porting/+merge/209981 first, don't worry about it
<asac> ok
<asac> cjwatson: seems quite a few already are in that team
<asac> think all CI-trained core devs are addded there
<cjwatson> yeah, I haven't had training
<cjwatson> probably should at some point but it's not the most urgent thing
<cjwatson> stgraber ought to be there if that's the condition, though?
<Wellark> robru: anything you need from us anymore? or can it be landed now without any additional input from me, pete-woods or tvoss ?
<cjwatson> but probably best ask him :)
<robru> Wellark, ideally tvoss should be around in 2-3 hours to merge & clean after the publish, but if he wants to EOW, I can take care of it.
<robru> Wellark, but only tvoss, everybody else can go if they're done
<Wellark> robru: so if tvoss needs to EOW, you can still take care of everything? OK. good.
<robru> Wellark, yep
<pete-woods> :D
<Wellark> great! :)
<Wellark> thanks.
<robru> Wellark, pete-woods have a good weekend!
<Wellark> robru: you, too
<pete-woods> robru: you too!
<asac> ogra_: since you might get tricked into believing that we promtoe the image when jfunk gives a +1
<asac> ogra_: please dont do that until monday morning
<asac> try to get up early though
<asac> we dont want to end up having people work weekend in unlikely case there is something that we need to react on
<tvoss> robru, I really have to eow
<asac> tvoss: man, go off
<tvoss> robru, would appreciate your help
<ogra_> asac, i wouldnt do any promotion without either your or didrocks approval anyway
<asac> thanks
<tvoss> asac, thanks :)
<asac> yeah. just saying because jfunk will send an official mail
 * tvoss waves goodbye
<ogra_> right
<Wellark> tvoss: good luck and good weekend!
 * asac hugs tvoss
<robru> tvoss, i'm on it, have a good weekend!
 * Wellark gives tvoss a man-hug
<rsalveti> tvoss: and good luck as well :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/emu_prov/+merge/207440 works fine. I asked for the option to not do the setup if I wish
<sergiusens> balloons, #2 is an option I use myself :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, well then, it must exist!
<sergiusens> balloons, all these options make me think it's time to move aways from a script though :-)
<balloons> well, yes I know it makes things feel more and more cobbled together
<sergiusens> still making the change
<davmor2> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1289536
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289536 in Ubuntu Weather App "Crash opening weather app and switching backends" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> davmor2, you know I still don't believe you :-)
<balloons> davmor2, I did find this, but.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1287982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287982 in Ubuntu Weather App "Refreshing when no weather data is found crashes the app" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<balloons> no one believed me :-)
<balloons> rsalveti, can you ack this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/add-cmake-dependency/+merge/204269
<rsalveti> robru: can I get a silo for line 45?
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why recommends in this case ^?
<rsalveti> from the description it needs cmake to function properly
<rsalveti> shouldn't it be depends then?
<om26er> fginther, hey is the new unlocker not being used in production anymore ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, probably right; I'm splitting that package into tiny bits today as well
<fginther> om26er, it's in use, what's not working?
<om26er> fginther, just wanted to make sure, i seem to have noted something in didier's email, so was under the impression the script was reverted
<balloons> sergiusens, rsalveti so put it back into depends then? It's a trivial thing, but tools fail for new users if we don't install things we need :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how to proceed then?
<robru> rsalveti, sure
<sergiusens> rsalveti, balloons, yeah, or do like the devscripts where mk-build-deps asks for equivs to be installed
<sergiusens> but doesn't make the whole package depend on it
<robru> rsalveti, ok, you got silo 1. please build
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome
<balloons> sergiusens, not sure how to setup mk-build-deps to ask for equivs
 * robru --> lunch
<sergiusens> balloons, no worries, assign the problem to me and I'll get it proposed
<balloons> sergiusens, done. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1289558
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289558 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Click-buddy requires cmake, but it's not specified in dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> davmor2: http://goo.gl/l5i9SV is not public
<davmor2> pmcgowan, ogra_, asac, didrocks(sciving off painting kitchens), popey please may I draw your attention to the phone mailing list there is a nicer breakdown of the email I sent and a big thumbs up from qa enjoy :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: should we then promote 226? :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti: sorry jfunk set it up
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I believe the plan is first thing monday to avoid weekend danger
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah :-)
<rsalveti> not a good thing to do on a friday evening
<pmcgowan> davmor2, was that terminal font thing a known issue?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeap it's happened on and off for a while, it's my EOD and EOW so Monday first things I'll add the bugs and file any new ones
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok asac and I were just wondering
<davmor2> pmcgowan: all you have to do to fix it is set a font size
<pmcgowan> davmor2, slacker not working the weekend?
<asac> davmor2: oh sorry. sent another mai. ill check that new mail
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I know right, some people have wives that insist on them not going near computers all wekend cause they'll wind up working :)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: and She is lovely, but scares me more than you guys ;)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, understood
<davmor2> asac: it has minor niggles and the weather app is flakey but mostly only the weather app so we are happy big thumbs up
<davmor2> rsalveti: the doc should be public now too
<davmor2> asac: and popey is happy too so :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> asac: is that good enough for you?
<davmor2> right guys I'm off enjoy your weekends
<asac> davmor2: i dont see that mail :/
<asac> davmor2: is that hidden within a thread?
<asac> pmcgowan: do you see the mail by davmor2 to phone ML?
<pmcgowan> asac, no I see it
<pmcgowan> image r226 Testing Results
<asac> pmcgowan: on the public ubuntu-phone list?
 * asac goes to archive
<asac> it is in archive, not in my inbox
<asac> guess google is again trying to slow us down :P
<pmcgowan> asac, stop using tbird ;)
<asac> davmor2: what is missing is what got fixed that was bad in last image
<asac> davmor2: like "click apps didnt get updates"
<asac> and making a tablet to put them against each other.
<asac> anyway, i wont bother
<asac> goes into micro managing :P
 * asac still feels jfunk should have sent a big message
<asac> click scope being busted
<asac> is scary
<asac> and we need to know if it existed in previous build
<asac> otherwise we dont know
<asac> really
<pmcgowan> asac, its not busted its just wonky, has been for quite a while
<asac> so yeah the comparison wasnt done
<pmcgowan> not sure about 194
<asac> right, but i wanted a comparison as we make calls based on last image vs. this
<asac> the fact that they say we dont know is scary
<asac> i asked for that explicitely for days
<pmcgowan> well I dont know, dav probably does
<asac> well, he marked it as "New breakage, needs to be checked if it existed in previous build"
<asac> pmcgowan: see https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UB-bk31kLZMlsDFT81LWoFg1tZt_lLeKcRVLIExrAi8/edit
<asac> the RED with white font
<asac> so thats a regression
<pmcgowan> he said needs investigation
<pmcgowan> asac, I had asked about that very issue, and I think it was ralsina_ that said its expected the way the scope works, but at some point needs to be improved for sure
<asac> pmcgowan: well, that i dont really care about. i want to know was it in previou build or not. if it was not in previous build i want a mail from jfunk
<pmcgowan> or maybe it was saviq
<asac> putting the new regressions in comparison to the old bugs
<asac> and making a good argument
<asac> we can also decide that here
<ralsina_> pmcgowan: what issue?
<asac> and probably will, but i feel that QA should be able to make tha tcall
<asac> if its not a clear black and white decision anymore
<pmcgowan> sure nt disagreeing
<asac> but having a good assessment and describing symptoms, arguing why and so on :)
<asac> we should learn how to do that
<asac> yeah. i will continue to ask him fo rthat
<asac> personally would really like to understande what this really is :)
<asac> ralsina_: click scope is buggy in latest image
<asac> ralsina_: see davmors mail to touch mailing list...
<asac> ralsina_: err here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UB-bk31kLZMlsDFT81LWoFg1tZt_lLeKcRVLIExrAi8/edit
<asac> ralsina_: Glitch after each app install it removes the section from the scope, flashes and then returns the updated list.
<asac> in section Click packages
<ralsina_> asac: right
<pmcgowan> asac, it needs to refresh the entire sections to remove the app from available and put it in installed
<ralsina_> asac: all the scope does is invalidate the results because one result has moved from one section to the other
<pmcgowan> there is no api for moving it
<ralsina_> exactly
<pmcgowan> sorry didnt see you there
<pmcgowan> ralsina_, so did this change recently?
<ralsina_> maybe the refreshing in the dash can be made smarter or happen before the preview is closed, or something
<pmcgowan> ralsina_, seems more intrusive in the latest
<asac> "it has to refresh"? ... what does the user experience exatly?
<ralsina_> pmcgowan: no, we had the call to invalidate there, and then the dash started actually invalidating. No change in the scope there like for a month
<asac> i dont want to know what the fix is, but what the experience is right now :)
<pmcgowan> it clears the page and repaints it
<ralsina_> asac: otherwise the installed app will be listed in the store section, not the installed section
<pmcgowan> ralsina_, I think part of the issue is the user sees the scope, then it blanks and refeshes
<asac> so just some flickering?
<pmcgowan> ralsina_, would be good if it was already blanked and simply restores for example
<pmcgowan> asac, yes
<asac> but no user impact?
<ralsina_> pmcgowan: right, so things could be made smoother by changing order of things, to avoid flickering
<asac> sure?
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> I do it all the time
<pmcgowan> I logged that bug ;)
<asac> waht ralsina says above sound more like the app continues to stay in the wrong section (e.g. store, not installed)
<pmcgowan> no it moves
<pmcgowan> just flashy
<asac> pmcgowan: you do what? if its just flickering then you dont need to do anything :)
<ralsina_> asac: it would stay in the wrong section if we did not invalidate the results (whcih then causes the flashing)
<pmcgowan> when you install an app
<asac> ralsina_: ok but we ALWAYS invalidte after install?
<ralsina_> asac: yes, we have to
<pmcgowan> coming back from the app install view, it shows the scope, then clears then paints it with the app in the right place
<asac> pmcgowan: how long is that flickering action in seconds?
<asac> 0.1? 1, 10? :)
<ralsina_> < 1
<pmcgowan> yeah <1
<ralsina_> depends on network tho
<ralsina_> we could refresh the old results and make it take no time, but since the scope has to be stateless we can't.
<pmcgowan> just did one and around .1 secs, very quick
<asac> doesnt sound critical
<asac> we should track it though
<pmcgowan> ralsina_, that transition could be improved
<pmcgowan> agreed
<pmcgowan> its not nice
<ralsina_> pmcgowan: +1 yes
<asac> we can make the rick test... will he complain :)?
<ralsina_> pmcgowan: the dash could be smarter, get the new results and then do something pretty
<pmcgowan> ralsina_, has it always been this way?
<pmcgowan> is it worse now for some reason?
<ralsina_> pmcgowan: since the dash started doing invalidation it has always been the same
<pmcgowan> ah so before you would not see the new app without searching
<asac> the other way to decide if it would block is to check if we would have catched this as part of our normal image validation procedure.
<pmcgowan> asac, now I remember
<pmcgowan> asac, so it changed, but to fix the bug that the new apps were not shown
<pmcgowan> at some point
<asac> if neither rick-will-start-buggin-devs and that test are negative its good for promotion :P
<asac> pmcgowan: can we at least upgrade click apps now?
<asac> :)
<pmcgowan> we can witht he upgrade app still
<pmcgowan> not yet in settings
<asac> so even that wasnt fixed yet? wow
<pmcgowan> probably backed up on CI
<asac> so no improvement over 194
<pmcgowan> its fine, run the app upgrader
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, it was worse before; installing a new app kept the old ref and the app was unlaunchable until a search was triggered
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, exactly
<ralsina_> yep
<asac> pmcgowan: the doc says in "settings" section: updates work
<asac> just auto download option is ignored
<asac> pmcgowan: are you disagreeing with that?
<ralsina_> asac: maybe that means system image updates
<asac> this was the biggest issue we had identified in 194
<ralsina_> the click scope is weird, it's the only scope where using the search result changes the search results :-P
<asac> it was tracked by CI, then was claimed fixed
<asac> etc.
<pmcgowan> asac, I do not think app updating is in system settings
<asac> 21:38 < asac> pmcgowan: can we at least upgrade click apps now?
<asac> 21:38 < asac> :)
<asac> 21:38 < pmcgowan> we can witht he upgrade app still
<asac> 21:38 < pmcgowan> not yet in settings
<asac> so "not yet in settings" is a fewature?
<asac> guess then it just means that the upgrade app didnt work in 194
<pmcgowan> yes, its staus quo
<asac> so all good
<asac> dont have any other explanation
<pmcgowan> there is a branch waiting to make it so
<ralsina_> updating apps is not in settings, that was reverted, use the updater until  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/click-updates/+merge/208567 merges
<asac> yeah. if it was never in, then thats surely not what i mean
<asac> #213:
<asac> Full list of changes in Friday's email. However, just want to mention (if you didn't read other exchanges on this mailing list), that this version introduced a download manager issue on click apps.
<asac> maybe thats the one?
<asac> #216:
<asac> * this one contains the bug fix for the download-manager with click app issue. Dogfooding confirmed it's now fixed.
<asac> but that wasnt in the promoted image
<asac> anyway
 * asac notes it down to post-mortem what was going on here :)
<asac> ogra_: do you know what was broken with click apps not updating?
<asac> what exactly that was :P
<ralsina_> asac: that was that the fix for the system-image issue with download manager (atomic downloads) broke click apps downloads because noone followed the full test plan because of assumptions and lack of devices
<Laney> click app updates was never in settings
<asac> ralsina_: right. but that wasnt in 192
<asac> so its not the thing
<asac> what ways to update click apps do we expect to have?
<asac> 1. upgrade app
<asac> 2. scope?
<asac> 3. automatic?
<ralsina_> "expect" as in "now" or "expect" as in "someday"?
<asac> ralsina_: 192
<ralsina_> in 192, just the upgrade app
<asac> ralsina_: 170?
<ralsina_> there was one image where the upgrade app was bogusly removed, don't recall the number
<asac> ralsina_: ok i think thats 192
<asac> unless we had some other way to upgrade apps
<ralsina_> ok, so that was it
<ralsina_> nope, no other way
<asac> wqe never had another way to upgrade apps?
<pmcgowan> no
<asac> good
<asac> that thing is back now. so thats fixed :)
 * asac doesnt know if its right, but at least can get some rest with this believe now
<asac> hehe
<ralsina_> asac: good enough to go to bed on a friday indeed
<asac> yep
<ralsina_> asac: just as a heads up, starting monday I am phasing off as a manager into a dev position in lucio's team, so click scope will be in thostr's capable hands
<asac> pmcgowan: ralsina_: sorry for annoying on this one. we have a way to improve our problem tracking planned, then i could just look it up
<ralsina_> asac: of course I'll be around to help as much as needed
<asac> i am happy now. we achieved a lot this week
<asac> and are good for a qt shot :)
<asac> ralsina_: thanks!
<pmcgowan> we certainly did
<asac> yep. qt cracking
<asac> image fixing
<sil2100> ;)
 * asac phases out from active discussions for the day
<asac> cu around monday
<sil2100> See you on Monday!
<asac> err wednesday... :)
<asac> i am most likely off
<asac> but we will see
<dobey> hmm, i presume all the "no change rebuild" merges are blocked on qt5.2 landing, or something? is there a silo for that, or what?
<robru> dobey, yep, silo 6
<robru> dobey, we're looking at landing those monday
<dobey> robru: and what about the rebuilds for things that aren't on ci train yet?
<davmor2> asac you still about?
<robru> dobey, what isn't in ci train yet? everything should be in there by now. if not, I dunno, you'd have to ask Mirv how he'll handle those
<dobey> robru: ubuntu-purchase-service isn't
<robru> dobey, I guess Mirv will have to migrate it to citrain on monday then. not sure
<davmor2> asac: it was the camera and weather click apps that were updated I needed to make sure that both of those were included in the new build but had updated them through the click store on 225
<davmor2> at least I think it was the the camera app anyway :)
<dobey> oh, meh, ok
<davmor2> asac: the title is [Ubuntu-phone] Image r226 Testing Results I kept it separate so it stood out from the list.
<asac> davmor2: yes, was received, just came through late. have a great weekend
<asac> davmor2: sure that 226 just had those two changes?
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140307.2.changes
<asac> davmor2: did we do smoke tests on 226?
<asac> popey: ?
<asac> davmor2: popey: there have been other changes, so if we havent even booted etc. we run kind of risky :)
<asac> dont worry
<asac> jfunk confirmed that you guys tested 226
<asac> thanks and enjoyu!
<davmor2> asac: no we tested on 226.  All I was saying was I upgraded from 225 to 226 but had already updated the click apps on 225 so did a fresh install to make sure that 226's image had actually pulled them in.
<davmor2> asac: as they were kinda key to making weather app more stable
<davmor2> asac: not perfect but more stable :)
<davmor2> asac:  if there is anything else I'll stick around for a bit
<asac> davmor2: nice. so extra care. thanks
<kgunn> plars-away: i think i'm supposed to chat with you ? [Bug 1236525] Re: unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"
<ubot5> bug 1236525 in unity-mir "unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236525
<kgunn> one quick question for whomever....wrt "Special landing mode process while we are recovering	on ubuntu Touch"
<kgunn> if Qt5.2 has a project associated with it during this time before "final qt5.2 landing"
<kgunn> does that lock out others ?? (e.g. i'd love to reattempt mir - we fixed our 1 regression we found, but qt has unity-mir as a rebuild)
<robru> I gotta head out, anybody need anything before I EOW slightly early?
<robru> kgunn, yeah, projects can only exist in one silo at a time. qt5.2 is locking an enormous number of things right now
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<plars-away> kgunn: is this related to the update we got to the unlocker that didn't work?
<kgunn> plars-away: not completely sure...i got a mail from alexander but didn't quite know what it meant...ended with "talk to plars" :)
<plars-away> kgunn: If it's what I think it is, om26er is probably the better one to talk to. He's the one that patch came from. But is there a specific question? I'm not really familiar with that bug
<kgunn> ok, i'm ending soonish...but i'm sure anyone will be glad to help euro mornin monday
<asac> kgunn: plars-away: i just dropped a comment that wahtever patch landed that was referring to the bug was backed out
<asac> as it broke all tests
<asac> that was an infrastructure patch i referred to... guess it was omer etc.
<asac> i dont know mnow ,mor :)
<asac> have a great weekend
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-08
<Mirv> dobey: non-CI-Train packages should be manual uploaded, but I've treated ac couple of our own upstreams not yet in CI Train as like they were. I'll check didrocks if they can land that way or not if I'll still replace those with manual uploads too. and thanks, noticed the real fix to purchase-service, I'll build that.
<Mirv> sentence not sense make. sorry, too little coffee on Saturday morning.
<cjwatson> Mirv: Damn, I missed *one* symbol for qtdeclarative/ppc64el - can you make the obvious correction?
<Mirv> cjwatson: building again
<Mirv> sloppy me, forgot -v, included changes is a short one
<Mirv> chroot problem segmentation fault on ppc64el :S retrying
<Mirv> cjwatson: possibly interesting, although it now runs after retry: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168730486/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.qtdeclarative-opensource-src_5.2.1-3ubuntu6_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<cjwatson> Mirv: that one might be worth referring to infinity in case there's anything odd in the kernel log corresponding to that
<cjwatson> (when he isn't travelling)
<cjwatson> oh dear, happened on postal04 to qttools too
<cjwatson> the kernels were upgraded recently ...
 * cjwatson looks through builder histories
<cjwatson> ok, so it's just the postals - I'll manual them and leave a note for infinity
<cjwatson> bulk-retrying the failures
<cjwatson> Mirv: OK, now qttools failed for real.  It's just symbols though
<cjwatson> And some which have "!ppc64" in them so I assume it's pretty much a no-brainer to update?
<cjwatson> Might be worth doing arm64 by guesswork while there
<cjwatson> Just trying to minimise the chance that you'll get stuck in -proposed next week
<cjwatson> Mirv: Likewise telepathy-qt5 will be complained about by proposed-migration and looks like a trivial symbols update
<cjwatson> Mirv: Getting this through -proposed is going to be fairly hilarious anyway, as even in the best case a chunk of it will need to build on arm64 - probably best to make sure either infinity or I'm around to help
<cjwatson> Mirv: running "copy-package -p ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name landing-006 -b qmenumodel qtsystems-opensource-src" (from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools) would be slightly helpful
<cjwatson> (just to get ppc64el builds for those, satisfy more build-deps, and hence reduce failure noise)
<cjwatson> Mirv: also qtsensors-opensource-src
<Mirv> yeah, I'm pretty sure all helping hands are useful after the copy to archives
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-02
<Mirv> all remaining vivid touch silos set to require QA signoff, as per plan
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for changing the silos to sign-off required :)
<Mirv> sil2100: :)
<sil2100> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> rsalveti: hey! I wanted to get some info on bug a really old bug on vivid: LP: #1391230
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391230 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] web audio, pulse runs at 6% and screen will not blank on idle" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391230
<sil2100> rsalveti: is this still in progress, is it fixed? Or maybe it's not present on vivid?
<rsalveti> sil2100: just not yet available in vivid
<sil2100> ACK
<kdub> robru, cjwatson Mirv thanks for helping out with mir
<cjwatson> kdub: np
<Mirv> kdub: np!
<Mirv> ogra_: if around for a small Recommends packaginga ack for bregma, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12.1+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu1.diff
<bregma> bitte
<seb128> Mirv, +1
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> ogra_: unping
<Mirv> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<ogra_> :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: do you have a status update regarding the FFE requirement for oxide 1.5 ? do we need someone from the release team to clarify the situation? (note that I have filed an FFE bug but it hasn’t received any update)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sil2100 pinged about in on #ubuntu-release two hours ago but no reply
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it seems the release team is busy, I'll re-poke them soon
<oSoMoN> ok, thanks!
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like \n isn't parsed well in "sources" column when assigning silo: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-006
<Saviq> can you reconf please
<sil2100> hm, I thought it was
<sil2100> Oh, I think robru only double-checked the merges field
<sil2100> Saviq: let me reconf
<Saviq> tx
<sil2100> Saviq: should be better now
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, thankyou
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, I fixed the spreadsheet scripts, newlines are now properly handled
<Saviq> sil2100, tx
<sil2100> jibel: do you think LP: #1425737 is a blocker for vivid->rtm ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425737 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Wizard freezes on blank screen after language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425737
<sil2100> jibel: it's what mterry pointed to as per the blank page in the wizard
<Saviq> sil2100, FWIW, *we* think it is, we're marking bugs to be fixed for vivid with "vivid-stab-candidate" tag
<sil2100> hah, I like that name ;)
<jibel> sil2100, yes it's a blocker. I got it once but couldn't reproduce
<sil2100> jibel: ok, thanks guys
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> charles: hey, regarding the rtm silo request
<charles> sil2100, ya
<sil2100> charles: I don't see the bug being milestoned by the product team, and the bug only having high priority
<sil2100> charles: do you know if this is reported by BQ?
<charles> sil2100, hm, I think you're right. let's table it for now
<sil2100> charles: since currently we only try to land things in vivid and accept criticals/factory fixes to ubuntu-rtm only
<sil2100> Since we don't want to waste resources on an old distro
<jdstrand> sil2100: it seems there is some confusion surrounding oxide (esp surrounding oxide 1.5). how may I be of help clarifying the matter?
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! We need the FFe reviewed by some release team
<sil2100> member
<sil2100> So far no one commented on it, so we're trying to get some eyeballs on it
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok, I'll talk to someone about it. note, oxide was created with the expressed purpose to provide new chromium content api releases for security updates
<charles> sil2100, should I just wipe line 54 from the spreadsheet?
<charles> I've not backed a row out before; not sure whether or not it's that easy :)
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm having another meeting, wont make the LT
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, no worries
<sil2100> charles: let me remove it
<charles> sil2100, thanks
<robru> sil2100: hey, I'm not feeling great.  I won't make the meeting, but I'll be up in an hour or two. Just need a bit extra sleep.
<sil2100> robru: hey, sure, I know what you mean... I'm pretty sickened-up as well, we seem to have some flu-epidemic here
<sil2100> robru: I might skip the later meeting if anything, since I plan on going to rest around my normal EOD
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<robru> charles: why doesn't silo 7 need qa?
<charles> robru, oop, today's the day isn't it. no, silo 7 isn't a special case
<robru> charles: yes it's today! thanks for clarifying ;-)
<charles> :P :D
<jdstrand> sil2100: fyi, I pasted the conversation from #ubuntu-release into the bug. hopefully this is enough documentation to avoid FFe for oxide in the future?
<sil2100> jdstrand: sure :)
<sil2100> Publishing it!
<sil2100> ...or wait, this needs QA sign-off
<sil2100> jibel: hey, you want to sign-off the oxide silo before publishing? Considering it was ready to release last week already
<jibel> sil2100, we started gating today. I'd say anything proposed before the rule changed can land
<sil2100> (just blocked on FFe-related maddness)
<sil2100> jibel: ACK
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey, did you by any chance sign-off the packaging changes in the new oxide?
<sil2100> ogra_: vivid #118 is a tarball upload image?
<sil2100> Since I don't see a changes file generated for it ;)
<ogra_> imgbot, status 118 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-03-02 02:02:09 UTC, Finished: 2015-03-02 02:55:21 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/21611
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/118.changes
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> link is missing
<ogra_> fixed
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<jdstrand> sil2100: I did not. I thought oSoMoN was core-dev but it looks not. I also thought chrisccoulson had ppu rights
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: do you have ppu rights for oxide?
<sil2100> jdstrand: oh, maybe he does, I only checked that chrisccoulson is not a core-dev, but a MOTU
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, I don't
<sil2100> While oxide is in main
<jdstrand> ok, let me look at the changes
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you may want to pursue those :)
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_oxide-qt_1.5.3-0ubuntu2.diff
<sil2100> A link to the changes ;)
<jdstrand> thanks!
<jdstrand> sil2100 (and chrisccoulson): I ACK the changes
<jdstrand> sil2100: since I wasn't the one doing the landing, is it sufficient for me to tell you or should I document that somewhere else?
<sil2100> jdstrand: no, all ok :)
<jdstrand> ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> I'll mark you as the person signing it off and publish it now, thanks!
<jdstrand> great
<sil2100> Ok, migrating now o/
<sil2100> Thanks and see you tomorrow everyone o/
<robru> and with oxide landing freed, ci train disk usage decreases by 75%.
<rvr> ogra_: Testing silo 1 (adb), adb pull/push with locked screen fails in krillin vivid-proposed 129.
<robru> brb
<robru> well I feel sorry for whoever just qa'd rtm 13.
<rvr> robru: That was om26er
<robru> rvr: total waste of time, that silo needs to be rebuilt and retested from scratch.
<rvr> robru: I see :(
<rvr> I left a comment on the card, so he knows
<robru> rvr: thanks. Train needs to identify this scenario before qa spends time verifying silos
<robru> rvr: the worst part is that the conflict is from 3 weeks ago... This silo could have been rebuilt at any point since then but wasn't.
<rvr> robru: Timo commented on that card, saying it wasn't ready. But then on Friday, he said silo was updated and tested.
<robru> rvr: yeah that package in the PPA was built feb 18th, it's very old. conflicting package uploaded feb 23rd. it definitely needs to be rebuilt.
<robru> rvr: it looks like dbarth ran a build job but it was WATCH_ONLY set which is effectively a no-op.
<rvr> :P
<bregma> trainguards, I need a reconfigure for line 38 (I added an MP from another project) if you all would be so kind
<robru> bregma: on it
<robru> bregma: alright, good to go
<bregma> robru, ta
<robru> bregma: yw
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-03
<imgbot> === IMAGE 119 building (started: 20150303-02:05) ===
<Mirv> alexabreu: it seems the rtm-013 was rebuilt before the trunk was properly updated, thus it's not publishable and needs another rebuild + testing instead
<popey> Mirv: will probably miss the landing meeting as I have an appointment at school.
<Mirv> popey: ok
<ogra_> rvr, how did it fail ?
<ToyKeeper> ogra_, sergiusens, robru: Could you take a look at http://pad.lv/1427559 to review a phablet-tools fix needed for automated sanity testing?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427559 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-network requires NetworkManager, sudo, and wifi" [Undecided,New]
<ToyKeeper> (patch already linked)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, any reason you can not use the existing -n option ?
<ogra_> (we use it in the lab)
<ToyKeeper> For one, it requires patching every tool which uses phablet-network...
<ToyKeeper> (which expect phablet-network to "just work" with no options or input)
<ogra_> well, couldn't you just add a default for that file instead then ?
<ToyKeeper> I suppose it could use an environment variable or dotfile to point toward a NM config file, and eliminate a few lines to parse the other file...
<ToyKeeper> (and use that instead of '-n', when available)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512922/
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512925/
<ogra_> the second one is the right way around :)
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: Are you suggesting it as a patch, or suggesting that each affected person modify /usr/bin/phablet-network?  I'm trying to avoid the need to modify files installed by apt-get.
<ogra_> huh ? i suggeted to change your MP :) ... but there are bugs ... one sec
<jibel> ogra_, what you propose makes no difference with current behaviour because you always have to provide a network file as argument to -n and the default will never be used
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512940/ this one should work
<ogra_> jibel, yes, fixed
<ToyKeeper> Okay, I'm fine with a different method/patch...  so long as it will "just work" with no changes to files from the distro or tools which rely on phablet-network.  (so, behavior specified by env var or checking for a special file)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, yeah, no prob with changing the coe ... i just found your change a bit huge for the task :) test my change, if it works for your usecase we can land it
<ogra_> *code
 * popey returns
<jibel> ToyKeeper, maybe using the network file provided on the command line, then ~/.phablet-network, then the system configuration then fail would do what you want. It won't change phablet-network's behaviour for current users, no change to the argument, no env to specify, and minimal changes to phablet-network and fixes the problem for automated tests running on machines without NM or without a Wifi
<jibel> connection.
<ToyKeeper> jibel: Yup, that's what I was just doing.  :)
 * jibel re-reads your patch :)
<ToyKeeper> I mean, what I was just redoing; no point having two slightly different formats for the wifi auth file.
<ogra_> jibel, that is what my patch does ...
<ogra_> well, in a different order ... if ~/.phablet-network exists it gets used, else it uses NMs default file unless there is -n
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512940/
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: Thanks.  Mostly, I wanted to make sure the idea was okay, and that someone on the project was aware of the patch.  :)
<ogra_> thanks for bringing it up :)
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: New patch is uploaded, much simpler than the first, and does as jibel described.
<ogra_> one small nitpick, can you put the actual filename in the usage line too ?
<ogra_> (or uses NM-format wifi config from $DEFAULT_NETWORK_FILE which defaults to ...)
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: It *is* in the usage line.  Did you try running it?
<ogra_> i dont see usage pointing to ~/.phablet-network in your code
<ogra_> only to the var ... it should tell you that there is a default value for the var
<ToyKeeper> The variables get expanded when it prints the help string.
 * ogra_ slaps forehead
<ogra_> sorry ...
<ogra_> i need more coffee :)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, approved
<ToyKeeper> I can't say I'm fully awake either...
<ogra_> :)
<rvr> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> rvr, hey, so what failed exactly ?
<rvr> ogra_: push/pull
<rvr> ogra_: They work when the screen is locked
<ogra_> hmm, did you reboot after installing the package ?
<rvr> Yes
<rvr> But let me recheck again
<rvr> After reboot
<rvr> $ adb push diff.diff /home/phablet
<rvr> 645 KB/s (26568 bytes in 0.040s)
<ogra_> hmm, did you ever install that phone with --developer-mode ?
<ogra_> check if there is a dev-mode override file in place, it is called /userdata/.adb_onlock
<ogra_> that would disable the lock screen check altogether
<rvr> ogra_: Let me see
<rvr> ogra_: Yes, the file exists
<ogra_> remove it and reboot
<ogra_> so we know at lest the behavior is correct with the file in place :)
<rvr> :D
<ogra_> i should have added that to the test plan, sorry
<rvr> $ adb push diff.diff /home/phablet
<rvr> error: closed
<ogra_> perfect :)
<rvr> Perfect
<ogra_> (sadly the error message is hardcoded on the PC side ... i would have liked something like "error: screen locked" )
<rvr> The other tests passed, I'm approving the silo
<ogra_> thanks :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv: we have started the final Vivid landing ... I hope it will make it
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey! The final big release of UITK to vivid - does that have any features?
 * sil2100 assigned a silos
<sil2100> *silo even
<sil2100> bzoltan_: but if it's feature-packed, then we'll probably have to file an FFe for it
<sil2100> FFe's are the cool thing this cycle
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  at this phase all new UITK festures address long pending bugs
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  it is a big one, packed with 13 bugfixes. Who's call is to make an FFe or not?
<sil2100> It's usually the release team deciding, as if we publish it'll require their approval - if they find that it requires an FFe, it needs to be filled in, but it's always best to try knowing that beforehand
<sil2100> Let's ask the release team, sometimes they give us FFe's quite easily for typical touch/next components
<sil2100> bzoltan_: is the UITK used anywhere in the desktop, besides Desktop Next?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: our own QtCrator does, but not the version this landing has.
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  no other application depends on it
<Mirv> bzoltan_: good luck!
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: i have added the gles branch too. Would you please reconf teh silo?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: sure ,on it
<Mirv> bzoltan_: you'll need to bzr rm debian/patches in your -gles branch, since the real fix is in staging now and conflicts
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  OK, thanks
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: so it appears there is a custom-tarball option in ubuntu-device-flash it just doesn't work
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<ogra_> davmor2, time for a bug then
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
<jibel> davmor2, I filed bug 1427667
<ubot5> bug 1427667 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "option --custom-tarball doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427667
<davmor2> jibel: nice
<alexabreu> Mirv, ack (for silo 13)
<ogra_> imgbot, status 119 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-03-03 02:02:09 UTC, Finished: 2015-03-03 02:56:07 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/21663
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/119.changes
<ogra_> sil2100, rsalveti, once the livecd-rootfs upload i just did lands in the archive, i want to do a re-build (need the log info)
<ogra_> for vivid that is
<rsalveti> sure
<kenvandine> dbarth, what's the status of rtm silo 10?
<kenvandine> dbarth, i'd like to prepare another landing for settings soon
<popey> balloons: what's happening with https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-infloop-ap-trunk/+merge/251122 ?
<popey> balloons: It appears to be blocking https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/LiveEventModification/+merge/247711
<popey> (which I am gettng increasingly worried about)
 * balloons erases his original comment
<balloons> popey, specific to that merge, I created it to help kunal's merge and fixup the tests. I filed several more bugs as well around calendar as you know. It seems trunk is not stable
<sil2100> ogra_: sure thing
<balloons> popey, I was also going to mention calendar seems to have struggled in the past, but we've done work to make it well tested and working. It seems to break down over time
<balloons> I can only assume the previous tests were not completely stable and they are changing code and not tests as time goes on
<Mirv> sil2100: 5.4.1 not all sun and flowers, so no early signoff testing this week at least. no other problems seen yet but there's a problem with the keyboard for unknown reason.
<Mirv> sil2100: if there are any big issues, it would mean I'd land it to vivid after the fork, not before...
<ogra_> if that publisher will ever move ...
<sil2100> Mirv: ouch, you mean the OSK doesn't work properly?
<balloons> popey, the weird part is how trunk manages to get broken tests in it. This whole 'run it again' when jenkins doesn't pass it is how that happens.
<popey> balloons: I landed a few merges a couple of weeks back and had to retry a few times
<Mirv> sil2100: you could say so... a crash bug #1427710 - tsdgeos might have time to look at it at some point. but it better have a good explanation (plausible, there is always some room for something not noticed) or otherwise Qt 5.4.1 starts to sound too risky.
<popey> balloons: this one just refuses to pass
<ubot5> bug 1427710 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "A maliit-framework segfault with Qt 5.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427710
<Mirv> sil2100: during the meeting I hadn't yet tried to _type_ anything, just playing media and swiping along :)
<balloons> popey, right.. I've re-run things as well, but doing that rather than fixing the issue does lead to messes like this
<sil2100> hah ;)
<popey> balloons: is there someone who can help us clean these up?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sil2100: need to talk to Saviq later to see if i can sneak some time into this
<balloons> popey, I mention that they have struggled because I've seen things removed / commented out in the tests when I went to correct the loop issue in my mp
<Mirv> sil2100: meanwhile, we do have FFe granted...
<sil2100> Mirv: oh!
<popey> balloons: we need a way forward, because right now we're stuck and nothing is landing
<balloons> popey, yes, I noticed Carla actually has been submitting calendar mp's before I even asked her or Daniel to look
<balloons> popey, this is marked critical, so in theory it should be first on the list for folks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1426183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426183 in Ubuntu Calendar App "rev593 (trunk) autopilot tests experience random failures" [Critical,Triaged]
<popey> :(
<balloons> aww, now I feel sad
<popey> welcome to my world
<dbarth> kenvandine: you could take the branch if you want; i'd still like to get dobey's approval on that one though
<dbarth> brb
<dobey> what's up?
<kenvandine> dbarth, i'll leave it to you, i mostly wanted to know when you thought it would get an ack... so i can plan when i can do my landing or if i should try to get in front of you in line
<kenvandine> dobey, rtm silo 10
<dobey> well the branch is already approved
<dobey> there is some other issue in rtm that makes it sort of not work right though
<kenvandine> i'm asking about the silo
<dobey> or well, i'm not sure if it's another issue in rtm, or a feature
<dobey> the code is correct though
<dbarth> dobey: so the hook that cleans up the account acl is fine to land ?
<dobey> wait, what?
<dobey> no, i don't think we should land that
<dobey> why is that in there?
<dobey> that code doesn't exist in vivid, so i don't think we should land it in rtm. and we don't fully understand what is happening on boot in rtm, so landing a "fix" without understanding the issue seems wrong to me.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 120 building (started: 20150303-15:55) ===
<dobey> mardy: won't this hook fail anyway, because it's unconfined and unconfined isn't in the acl, so it can't actually do queryInfo() on the identity?
<dobey> well i need to get lunch
<ogra_> jibel, could you try image 120 (once it is done) wrt /var/log ownership ... according to the buld log it is definitely syslog owned now
<jibel> ogra_, what is 120? 130 is in devel-proposed for krillin
<ogra_> jibel, ah, the both goes after mako versions :)
<ogra_> *bot
<jibel> ok
<ogra_> jibel, the image that is just building ... should be done soon
<jibel> I'll try whatever is in proposed
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please remove qtmir{,-gles} from vivid silo 19
<sil2100> Saviq: sure, from the PPA you mean?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, because the build job lied to me again :P
 * Saviq tries to find the bug
<sil2100> Oh, so it seems it still doesn't remove packages when reconfiguring ;/
<Saviq> yeah
<sil2100> Saviq: should be gone from the PPA now
<Saviq> om26er, ↑
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<om26er> Saviq, great, thanks
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  my krillin dived into a reboot loop and even the recovery mode does not bring it out
<bzoltan_> ogra_: ^
<bzoltan_> or anybody :(
<imgbot> === IMAGE 120 DONE (finished: 20150303-17:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/120.changes ===
<sil2100> bzoltan_: huh?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: how? What did you do to get it in this state?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  the AP tests of the dialer app ... it does it all the time
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  but this time I can not do anything with it
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ do you know what can be done in this case?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> well, first of all file a bug against that ap test
<ogra_> then try to get into fastboot mode and flash the open recovery.img
<ogra_> from there you should be able to do u-d-f
<bzoltan_> ogra_: sil2100: anything what could bring back this device to a working state?
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  how to flash the open recovery.img?
<ogra_> bzoltan_, by following the instructions from the mailing list
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  with what subject?
 * bzoltan_ gets hundreds of mails on many ML
<ogra_> something about adb and recovery
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I am not much closer...
<ogra_> popey, ok, all links restored for rtm
<popey> yay
<popey> thanks
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  sil2100: and where to get the recovery.img from?
<ogra_> bzoltan_, click the link in the mail
<ogra_> it has all instructions
<jibel> ogra_, on 131 /var/log is owned by root:syslog
<ogra_> \o/
<jibel> what changed?
<ogra_> the code used "chgrp syslog /var/log"
<ogra_> not sure why that didnt work
<ogra_> i switched it to"chown root:systlog /var/log"
<ogra_> (without the typo :P )
<ogra_> so we should be fine now ...
<ogra_> what scares me a bit is that there could potentially be other dirs we dont cover like this
<ogra_> syslog is just sticking out because we all look at it all the time
<jibel> indeed that was my concern with this bug
<ogra_> right, but not much we can do except keepin our eyes open
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I did not find "the" mail .. I have 11k mails in that folder and I did not find the one with instructions on how to flash the recovery.img
<ogra_> bzoltan_, i get between 600-800 mails per day, dont try to get into a pissing contest with me :P
<popey> bzoltan_: "adb no longer available in recovery on krillin/vivid (and rtm too)"
<popey> that's the subject
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  you win me by far great master :) but that does not help my device
<ogra_> bzoltan_, well, what popey said
 * popey wins at making the google mail bots search his mail
<ogra_> lol, i wont give them access to my imap server :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  how tricky .. it was on the phablet ML
<popey> ya
<ogra_> (i'm pretty sure i would have found it in minutes if i had the time for searching)
<davmor2> bzoltan_, ogra_: Can I join in the pissing contest I get around 800-1200 emails a day when I take a week off it takes 3 weeks to get fully caught up again. And even I know about the adb not working any more mail.  Also I have several folders around the 20-30000 email mark and 3 over 50,000 and I haven't been here as long as ogra_ so I assume his folders are bigger still :D
<ogra_> my whole /var/mail/ogra on the server contains around 5mio mails
<ogra_> dating back to before i started at canonical
<bzoltan_> davmor2: ogra_: with 3years I am junior here ... but still I am surprised that ML archive here is considered as documentation storage :)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but your old dude ;)
 * ogra_ shakes his cane
<ogra_> get off my lawn !
<davmor2> can't you see the sign
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> bzoltan_, well, it helped me a lot to have it over the last decade
<ogra_> and evolution is reasonable fast at searching piles of mail
<ogra_> even at that size
<davmor2> ogra_: claws is blistering quick
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  searching in mails my client is fast too.. once I figure out the right folder :)
<davmor2> bzoltan_: just search them all ;)
 * bzoltan_ checks the oldes mail ... yes it came in 96
<dobey> searching in /dev/null is the fastest evar
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, but the results are so unsatisfying
<dobey> s/un// :)
<ogra_> haha
<dobey> the oldest mail in my inbox is from "?"
<dobey> yay spam
<ogra_> lol
<dobey> oldest actual mail i have is i think ~1997ish
<Laney> man I wasn't even born then
<bzoltan_> mine is from a mailing list
<davmor2> bzoltan_, ogra_: my first mail on my home server is 2006 and in gmail is 2004 -ish
<davmor2> Laney: bigRon at our lug can tell you about the days they invented the interwebz ;)
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  I am confused with my records... I wrote a mail server and client in 92 for novel netware 3.1 without nowing about the existence of internet/email do those mails count?
 * bzoltan_ gets sensitive about the golden past
<davmor2> bzoltan_: hahaha
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  fastboot - u-d-f - reboot cycle again ...
<bzoltan_> does anybody know what the hack I do wrog here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/147/console ?
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah, -gles isn't configured in the silo
<bzoltan_> robru: do we need tro reconf?
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah, seems so. one sec
<robru> bzoltan_: ok try now
<robru> tedg
<robru> nuddy
<robru> buddy
<robru> lol
<tedg> robru, I'm getting ready to head out, is that a purposeful ping? :-)
<robru> tedg: yes. you apparently didn't manage your silo conflicts very well
<tedg> ?
<robru> tedg: there it is ^
<robru> tedg: you had url-dispatcher in silo 4 and 8
<tedg> Hmm... I don't have an RTM silo.
<robru> tedg: you published 8 and then didn't rebuild 4.
<robru> tedg: but you do? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=tedg
<tedg> robru, That branch landed, someone must have reallocated the silo after I deallocated it.
<tedg> Perhaps a race condition
<tedg> (human)
<tedg> Let me kill it.
<robru> tedg: weird, it was built by bfiller: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/104/console
<robru> tedg: ok well if you're sure it's wrong, you can kill it. also the mp is merged, so that's curious.
<tedg> I marked it as not ready anymore.
<robru> tedg: thanks
<tedg> robru, The MP was in silo8, it landed with the webbrowser changes.
<tedg> I originally had a silo for the MP so that the browser folks could test, but then they just worked on vivid since it was there already.
<tedg> Anyway. Useless history :-)
<tedg> robru, Thanks for mentioning it, cleaned it up :-)
<tedg> 'night folks.
<robru> tedg: night
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-04
<imgbot> === IMAGE 121 building (started: 20150304-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 250 building (started: 20150304-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 250 DONE (finished: 20150304-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/250.changes ===
<ogra_> imgbot, status 121 vivid
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 121
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> W: Failed to fetch http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/binary-armhf/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ogra_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
 * ogra_ restarts the build
<Mirv> sil2100: bug #1427710
<ubot5> bug 1427710 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "A maliit-framework segfault with Qt 5.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427710
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey, how's the new UITK landing going?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I hope it will fix all the UITK autopilot tests on the dashboard, right? ;)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Thanks for asking :) Good progress, the FFe was approved and we passed the first round of tests, kalikiana found one flaky test what he addressed with a single line fix -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/objectNameForTextInputHeader/+merge/251705
<bzoltan_> sil2100: I am not sure about the dashboard ...I am validating against the tests made against stock image
<sil2100> bzoltan_: one-liner fixes are the best
<bzoltan_> sil2100: I have heard from iahmad_ about the dashboard ... i am waiting for the information that what exact image introduced the issue
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  if the fix of those failures are trivial then of course I will push the fix
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, we're seeing around 20 test failures in UITK right now, would be good to get those down to 0 as it was in the past :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I see 6 UITK failures on krillin with the #131
<sil2100> When running locally?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  on krillin
<bzoltan_> sil2100: proof http://paste.ubuntu.com/10525293/
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I trust your testing ;) It's just that the differences between smoketesting and local testing always bother me, especially that in theory there should be no difference in how tests are run
<sil2100> grr
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  you know my opinion about the smoketesting :) It is an unreliable photoshopped test result ... when it comes to UITK landing I trust only my test plan. Since I am using that process I did not cause regression :)
<sil2100> Usually it was all fine, as recently it was rather reliable, but once again we get seemingly different results
<sil2100> And this makes me frustrated and hungry
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  there are two major issues I keep ranting about: 1. some apps do need manual interaction.. like the clock. No interaction means all AP tests fail 2. The krillin with Vivid does enter to reboot loop after certain AP tests. Most typically after the dialer and reminder
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  since yesterday 6pm I had  to falsh with the recovery image 4 times and reflash+setup the whole testing enviroronment each time because of the reboot loops
<sil2100> This is even more worrying, AP tests should never lead to breaking the device
<sil2100> I think we might need to poke the respective upstreams about that
<sil2100> Otherwise we won't be able to setup automation
<bzoltan_> sil2100: iahmad: But I am not sure what the probelm is .. the #127-#129 Vivid images on krillin shos the normal 3 AP failures for the UITK
<bzoltan_> sil2100: iahmad: http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/
<imgbot> === IMAGE 121 DONE (finished: 20150304-10:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/121.changes ===
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I do not know what exactly causes the lockups ... my test plan script does nothing strange ... just reboots, configures and runs the tests
<sil2100> bzoltan_: in the end what we should really have is like one way and one tool of running autopilot tests suites for both local and automated testing, so that we're 100% sure that in both cases exactly the same steps are performed
 * sil2100 is still waiting for the documentation of that from the CI team
<bzoltan_> sil2100: +1  My proposal that the CI tools should be productized, packaged, documented and released for common use was hammered down several times.
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I think it is the lack of time and resources
<Mirv> ogra_: what's up with vivid image taking... 8h 20min to build?
<ogra_> Mirv, you didnt listen in the meeting, eh ?
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> ogra_: sorry, I missed some part of it indeed when doing other stuff :(
<ogra_> last nights build failed due to a hashsum mistmatch error on the internal archive server ... i re-kicked it again right before the meeting
<Laney> busted
<Mirv> ok, I saw it some slowness the other day too
<sil2100> hm, my ubuntu-device-flash seems to have issues flashing my krillin
 * Mirv has pushed three packages to Debian today so far
<Mirv> since I need them to my PPA, and I need them as unmodified from Debian :)
<sil2100> \o/
<Saviq> cihelp hey, any idea why one of our MPs wouldn't be picked up by the -ci job? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/248400
 * ev looks
<Saviq> I know I can run it manually, thought it'd be useful to see why it's not picked up automagically
<ev> Saviq: how long were you waiting?
<Saviq> ev, it's almost a day now
<Saviq> ev, the MP was in WiP for a while
<Saviq> ev, and now we put it in Needs Review, maybe that's what got the MP scrubber confused?
<Saviq> (now == yesterday)
<ev> but it's been over a day that it was in Needs Review?
<ev> right
<ev> Saviq: is this Kevin's first branch under CI?
<ev> I suspect that's the problem, unless this has worked for him before
<ev> I've added his LP ID to the whitelist
<ev> so future MPs should work, but let me / the vanguard know if that's not the case
<Saviq> ev, huh, we might have just dealt with it manually before, nice find, didn't know there's a LP user whitelist :)
<ev> credit goes to fginther for doing a bang up job documenting all of this: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/UpstreamMerger#Specific_merge_proposals_are_not_being_triggered
<Saviq> :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey!
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  shoot
<sil2100> bzoltan_: the UE Live is starting in a few minutes, do you think we can have someone from the SDK team doing some updates? ;)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I have an other meeting starting ...
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  let's see if somebody from my team can make it
<Mirv> s/three/six/ soon.
<rsalveti> hm, it seems it wasn't able to publish qtubuntu-sensors
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> It didn't even upload?
<sil2100> Let me check the publish rsync file
<sil2100> rsalveti: interesting, it looks like the rsync packagelist file is ok
<sil2100> rsalveti: so it should have published it, as it had this:
<rsalveti> yeah, trying to publish it again after a watch-only build
<sil2100> ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003Release14.09Proposed14.09qtubuntu-sensors0.6+15.04.20150226~rtm-0ubuntu1timo-jyrinkiubuntu-rtm
<rsalveti> indeed
<sil2100> slangasek: ping
<sil2100> slangasek: could you check on snakefruit if there was a problem with publishing qtubuntu-sensors?
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll trigger another image soon ... to test pittis big seed changes he did today
<ogra_> i.e. t make sure we can still build images and the packages still show up as they should
<sil2100> ogra_: sure thing
<sil2100> Yeah, +1 on that
<sil2100> What were those seed changes about?
<ogra_> systemd as default
<sil2100> \o/
<cjwatson> To clarify: systemd as default but not for touch
<ogra_> err, yes
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, now it seemed to work
<ogra_> i should have been clearer :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: pretty sure that http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log is all the logging we have, even for those with direct access to snakefruit
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^-
<cjwatson> oh, well, there's LP logging
<sil2100> rsalveti: but no idea why it didn't work before, if a package is correctly written down in the rsync file then it should be copied
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, ok, bookmarking that (always forget about it)
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> SOmetimes it's good to have that in case problems appear
<cjwatson> But there's no sign in LP logs that the copy was attempted earlier
<cjwatson> First entry is:
<cjwatson> [2015-03-04 15:05:06,589: INFO/PoolWorker-3] Running <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package qtubuntu-sensors from ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09 to ubuntu-rtm, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09, including binaries> (ID 26645187) in status Waiting
<cjwatson> And then that succeeded
<cjwatson> Ideally we'd have, you know, actual logs rather than just the last one
<sil2100> cjwatson: so before only unity-scopes-shell and unity8 were logged?
<sil2100> Yeah...
<cjwatson> cjwatson@carob:~$ grep ubuntu-rtm/landing-003 celeryd-production_launchpad_job.log
<cjwatson> [2015-03-04 14:15:06,813: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Running <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package unity-scopes-shell from ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09 to ubuntu-rtm, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09, including binaries> (ID 26644652) in status Waiting
<cjwatson> [2015-03-04 14:15:12,145: INFO/PoolWorker-1] Running <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package unity8 from ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09 to ubuntu-rtm, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09, including binaries> (ID 26644656) in status Waiting
<cjwatson> [2015-03-04 15:05:06,589: INFO/PoolWorker-3] Running <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package qtubuntu-sensors from ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09 to ubuntu-rtm, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu-rtm 14.09, including binaries> (ID 26645187) in status Waiting
<sil2100> huh, strangeness, need to check maybe there's some small bug in the copy2distro script or something
<cjwatson> sil2100: Or it's possible it failed with a network blip or something, complained on stdout, but then decided it had processed the rest of the job ...
<cjwatson> s/stdout/stderr/
<cjwatson> Proper logging at some point :-/
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for the update
<sil2100> cjwatson: +1
<sil2100> cjwatson: I can try adding some logging from the copy2distro side anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: np
<imgbot> === IMAGE 122 building (started: 20150304-15:30) ===
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  could you tell me what do I do wrong here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199340335/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.2.1431%2B15.04.20150304.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> bzoltan_: tst_performance exited with 666 <- jokingly saying it seems teh devil possessed your package!
<sil2100> Digging deeper
 * bzoltan_ goes to fetch a pint of holly water
<sil2100> bzoltan_: it seems that the warnings you get during unit tests seem to be causing the FTBFS
<sil2100> bzoltan_: didn't you already build this UITK successfully in the PPA?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: The main package is built and I am running the test plan like second time on it. That is what makes it wierd ...
<sil2100> bzoltan_: weird, looks like some missing dependency
<sil2100> bzoltan_: maybe something changed with the new Qt 5.4? And maybe you need to install something specific for QtQuick.Layouts to be available?
<sil2100> Maybe it's now missing for the -gles versions build-deps in its debian/control
<sil2100> Although I'm sure we'd notice it during Mirv's initial rebuilds then
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, it seems you're missing the qml-module-qtquick-layouts dependency
<sil2100> bzoltan_: you'll have to add that to the -gles packaging
<sil2100> bzoltan_: since I see it's being installed by the normal UITK during build, while it's not in the -gles versions - meaning the dep is missing, and it's what's providing that lib
<sil2100> popey, robru, davmor2, ogra_, rvr: are there any updates from you guys re. landing things? Since if not we might want to skip today's evening meeting
<popey> sil2100: not from me
<ogra_> nothing from me except the seed changes
<rvr> sil2100: No new silos today
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  ohh, that explains
<sil2100> popey, robru, davmor2, ogra_, rvr: ok, let's skip it then :)
<ogra_> great
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for the importer
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! I need to change the branch that the train watches for landings from lp:unity-system-compositor to lp:unity-system-compositor/ubuntu. Is this the right place to ask?
<sil2100> alf_: hey! What do you mean by 'the branch that the train watches'? The train watches the branch that is the MR destination which you want to release
<sil2100> alf_: which means basically CI Train doesn't watch just one branch, you can already release a package from branch lp:foo/a, then from lp:foo/b etc.
<sil2100> alf_: all that CI Train needs is to have previous branch history in the branch so that he can find the last released package's version tag in it
<davmor2> sil2100: location on rtm passed is the only news from me another battery drain hopefully fixed :)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 122 DONE (finished: 20150304-17:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/122.changes ===
 * ogra_ looks at the build log
<ogra_> imgbot, status 122 vivid
<alf_> sil2100: Thanks, I was misunderstanding how the train works, sorry for the noise.
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-03-04 15:27:09 UTC, Finished: 2015-03-04 16:25:15 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/21786
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/122.changes
<sil2100> alf_: no worries :) What you might want to do though is poke CI if you want the merge-CI to work
<sil2100> alf_: since I think CI setups the merger-bot per-branch
<davmor2> imagbot, stunt
<davmor2> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<robru> sil2100: regarding failed qtubuntu-sensors publication, nothing is wrong with copy2distro, the packagelist is just invalid: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/view/2.%20Publish/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-2-publish/67/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-003-14.09/*view*/ distro version is missing, which means that's not getting set properly by the build job. I'll
<robru> prep a branch that fails the publish job in this case rather than silently succeeding with this broken packagelist.
<dbarth_> trainguards: you can delete silo vivid 007; we created a new one with alex-abreu to hold more fixes; sorry for the duplication
<robru> dbarth_: no worries, thanks
<alex-abreu> robru, thx
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome
<robru> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/dont-publish-invalid-packagelist/+merge/251789 if you're still around
<sil2100> robru: looking :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100: robru: How can I convince the silo to take the trunk of the MR and use the just modified debian/control file for building the -gles package?
<bzoltan_> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/156/console
<bzoltan_> it complains about a missing dep what I just added
<robru> bzoltan_: I'm not sure what you mean. if there's packagng changes in the non-gles  you need to sync those into the -gles branch.
<bzoltan_> robru:  I did that
<robru> sil2100: tthanks
<robru> bzoltan_: well that job you linked pretty clearly shows that it's merging in your branch which has modifications to debian/control, so the only thing I can guess is that your debian/control is not correct.
<bzoltan_> robru:  the consol logs says that it pulls the qml-module-qtquick-layouts but he build does not pull it https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003/+build/7031245/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.2.1431%2B15.04.20150304.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100> robru: approved, thanks :)
<robru> sil2100: thanks!
<bzoltan_> robru:  the failure clearly says that -> tst_performance: QWARN  : tst_Performance::benchmark_GridOfComponents(list with Captions, preset: caption) file:///build/buildd/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles-1.2.1431+15.04.20150304.1/tests/unit/tst_performance/ListOfCaptions.qml:19:1: module "QtQuick.Layouts" is not installed
<bzoltan_> robru:  and that QtQuick.Layouts is provided by the qml-module-qtquick-layouts ... what is indeed listed in the build-deps
<bzoltan_> robru: and the consol logs shows that it is pulled, but the build is missing it
<sil2100> bzoltan_: let me take a quick look
<robru> bzoltan_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/810/console this is the debian/control file as it was built & uploaded to launchpad.
<robru> bzoltan_: if that's correct, then it's a bug in launchpad.
<bzoltan_> robru:  it has the qml-module-qtquick-layouts, so it should be a correct one
<robru> bzoltan_: so somehow launchpad ppa got something different than what we uploaded. I've never heard of that before ;-)
<sil2100> bzoltan_, robru: so... the problem looks like the version
<bzoltan_> robru:  I have hard it once from Mirv
<sil2100> bzoltan_, robru: because of the hacks that we use for the -gles packages, you rebuild the package with the same version - and this is not possible
<sil2100> bzoltan_, robru: you cannot re-upload a package with the same version number to the PPA
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  how to fix that? the -gles should follow the main package. Should I bump the main version and rebuild it?
<robru> bzoltan_: I suppose so.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: change the ubuntu version :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: 1.2.1431+15.04.20150304.1-0ubuntu1 to 1.2.1431+15.04.20150304.1-0ubuntu2
<sil2100> (in -gles)
<sil2100> It should still work as we only take the tarball, which only has the upstream version (1.2.1431+15.04.20150304.1)
<robru> sil2100: yeah makes sense, but what happens if non-gles is 0ubuntu1 and gles is 0ubuntu2? isn't there some code somewhere that freaks out if those don't match exactly?
<sil2100> robru: yeah, but we can use the ignore flag for that (if it's still there)
<sil2100> This is the easiest way in this case
<sil2100> Otherwise we'd had to rebuild both packages, wasting time and resources
<robru> sil2100: which ignore flag are you thinking? IGNORE_MISSING_TWINS?
<sil2100> s/had/have
<sil2100> robru: yeah
<sil2100> Although...
<sil2100> It might not be needed, I didn't do any version checks
<sil2100> And not sure we have any other checks anywhere
<sil2100> (even beyond the train)
<robru> sil2100: ignore missing twins is only if the whole package is missing, doesn't change any version handling. but also I don't think the train forces those versions, I mean like somewhere in the packaging, if a dependency says like ==binary:version
<bzoltan_> robru: sil2100: i give it a try with bumping to ubuntu2 ... let's see, if it does not work then i will rebuild the main
<sil2100> robru: there shouldn't be any place like that, as the two aren't bound together in any way - we only request publishing o both since otherwise people would forget about them and leave the emulator outdated
<sil2100> s/o/of
<robru> sil2100: hm ok, yeah i don't see == anywhere in the packaging anyway.
<robru> bzoltan_: oh, what was wrong with 4.1-0ubuntu2?
<bzoltan_> robru:  it did not find the orig.tar.gz ... i take the sure and brutal way... rebuild the main and it will get new version what the -gles will follow
<robru> bzoltan_: hm, that's weird. ok...
<sil2100> bzoltan_: huh? Why didn't it?
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Absurd
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: but I don't see you changing the version
<sil2100> bzoltan_: did you bump it to ubuntu2 ?
<cjwatson> There's no sign in Launchpad logs of an upload of ubuntu2
<cjwatson> Oh, right, not an upload, it was a citrain build job failure
<cjwatson> Maybe it's failing to handle the + or something?
<sil2100> Yeah, but it should have found the .orig file, as it's in the pool
<sil2100> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/
<sil2100> Not sure
<sil2100> No use to debug it now though as bzoltan_ rebuilt the original packages
<robru> sil2100: the MP is weird. he changes it to 4.2-0ubuntu1 then 4.1-0ubuntu2 then back to 4.2-0ubuntu1. I have no idea what's going on
<sil2100> I think bzoltan_ is doing some confusing magic there ;)
<robru> sil2100: oh I guess he uploaded the 4.2 by mistake and then it was too late to go back
<sil2100> He's far past his EOD so I guess that's why he didn't want to play more with it
<sil2100> Yeah, maybe
<rsalveti> robru: want to land a change in media-hub that is not functional, just changing the video formats used when running the unit tests in order to remove the dependencies of a few complicated packages
<rsalveti> as we want to move media-hub to main
<rsalveti> robru: do we have someone from QA to help me understanding if this would require sign-off?
<robru> rsalveti: ToyKeeper is my go-to qa person, but i think it's a bit early for her right now. otherwise jibel
<rsalveti> yeah, jibel doesn't seems to be around
<rsalveti> davmor2: still around? :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti: I am
<rsalveti> davmor2: this is the MR I want to land in vivid: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/media-hub/migrating-tests-open-formats/+merge/251669
<rsalveti> davmor2: just changing the video/audio file format to ogg, so we don't need to depend on fluendo/libav
<rsalveti> davmor2: do we need QA to sign that off?
<rsalveti> no functional changes
<davmor2> rsalveti: if it is landing through a silo then yes it would need signing off.  But I guess it would only take a few minutes to test, record a video is it format x rather than y can it be played back on phone and pc right?  My only concern would be that MS and Apple pc's wouldn't be able to play it any more right?
<davmor2> rsalveti: what would you use to record if it isn't fluendo/libav  is it ogg directly or something
<rsalveti> davmor2: doesn't change anything on the functional level, as we're bringing the list of additional plugins as part of our seeds
<rsalveti> davmor2: this only changes the unit tests
<rsalveti> those videos/formats were not used outside the unit tests
<rsalveti> basically the problem is that we were testing with mp3 and avi files, and for that to work we need to build-dep on libav and fluendo-mp3
<rsalveti> but nothing should change for the normal ubuntu touch user :-)
<rsalveti> will make it to require qa then and add some comments that all we need really is smoke testing it
<rsalveti> as nothing changed on the functional level
<davmor2> rsalveti: so I see no issues landing that we'll soon know if it breaks anything
<rsalveti> right
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 251 building (started: 20150304-20:05) ===
<rsalveti> that's me, after our landings we got earlier today
<rsalveti> regarding GPS and gstreamer
<robru> brb, lunch
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you remove L46 from the stylesheet, the silo have been cleared already
<alex-abreu> and reconfigure silo 13
<alex-abreu> (vivid silo 13)
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 251 DONE (finished: 20150304-21:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/251.changes ===
<robru> alex-abreu: one sec
<robru> alex-abreu: good to go
<alex-abreu> robru, thx
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome
<robru> bregma: are we not qa'ing desktop stuff? guess not
<robru> bregma: or is that on the phone?
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-05
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<tedg> robru, With the UAL branch we have a build dep on Mir, which means no more PPC for us. Is there a way to note that? Or just tell QA, etc. when I'm done testing.
<robru> tedg: the mir build dep is new?
<tedg> robru, Yeah
<robru> tedg: k, there's not a great way to "note" this... you need to ask somebody from #ubuntu-release to delete the ppc binaries from the archive. you can build the silo before that happens, but just be aware that the build job will fail due to the ppc failure.
<robru> tedg: I don't think qa will care or even need to know. but if you don't get those ppc binaries deleted from the archive, the package will fail to migrate through proposed as wel
<tedg> robru, ah, okay. But we don't need to do that until they're being published, right?
<robru> tedg: well the sooner the better. without deleting the binaries the silo will just say 'build failed' so it won't show up on qa's radar to test it.
<tedg> Ah, I see
<robru> tedg: I can manually poke the silo status to say 'Packages built' so it shows up for qa though, just ping me when you're ready for that
<tedg> robru, I think it's ready for that, silo 17
<tedg> I still need to test it though.
<tedg> But the build is complete
<robru> tedg: ah I see, the other arches are done but ppc is depwait. yeah ok I can poke the silo status to say it's built
<robru> tedg: k, dashboard looks correct. just mark is as tested:yes when you're ready and it should show up for qa.
<robru> tedg: also ping me whenever you rebuild it, I'll have to do this manually each time.
<tedg> robru, Not sure if you're reading #ubuntu-release, but there's a plan to make PPC work for the other packages to save a library cascading dependency issue.
<robru> tedg: just read it. k. if you can make the package build on ppc then there's nothing else on our end. if it builds, it builds, and everything is happy.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 123 building (started: 20150305-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 123 DONE (finished: 20150305-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/123.changes ===
<bzoltan_> does anybody know what that log means? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10535387/ It comes zillions of times when the UITK AP tests started ...
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! You have a moment for a packaging ACK? It's for unity7, but looks safe: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.3.1+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu1.diff
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cihelp: hey! It seems the krillin vivid dashboard again didn't run all the tests - can we get the missing devices re-ran? http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/krillin/134:20150305:20150210-95b6a9f/381/
<robru> sil2100: ^^^ hmmm I'm looking into this
<robru> welll allrighty then
<ev> sil2100: it's with us. How critical is this? Would it be okay if it waited until Francis, our vanguard for the day, started?
<sil2100> Yeah, I suppose it can wait
<nerochiaro> sil2100: fginther: psivaa_: i think I have a problem with licensecheck again. According to a previous conversation that we had CI runs licensecheck with this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9898679/  When I poked you about this before, licensecheck was getting confused because I had files I copied from QT with multiple licenses. I fixed that but I had not noticed that the script also checks that the copyright is by Ca
<nerochiaro> nonical,Android,Digia or Google. Why does it do that ? As long as we are using open source licensed software it should not matter who the author is...
<sil2100> huh, it does?
<sil2100> Oh, it does
<sil2100> Ok, strange, I'm sure there was a reason for that, but I don't have the required info
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: I'm not sure how that policy was used, i'll raise it with fginther
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: thank you
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: for the future, please use 'cihelp' for this type of pings for better handling of them :)
<psivaa_> so that there will be more people that will get notified
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: i pinged you and the others because you already had background on the issue having helped me before with it
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: but i will add cihelp (when it is online)
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: cihelp is not a bot, but a word that will highlight our team
<psivaa_> and thank you
<nerochiaro> oh I see :) thanks
<sil2100> robru: btw. aren't you supposed to be sleeping? ;)
<nerochiaro> greyback: hi, i have seen you are assigned to bug 1422797 now. I don't understand why it has changed target and what is the status. can you please update me ?
<ubot5> bug 1422797 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Qt app aborts if it cannot connect to Mir - QtMir rejecting the connection" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422797
<greyback> nerochiaro: the last comment I wrote is my summary so far. What's unclear?
<nerochiaro> greyback: what kind of information you need to be able to continue
<greyback> nerochiaro: in a nutshell, I need to verify that it's not possible for 2 instances of camera-app to ever run simultaneously with AP
<nerochiaro> greyback: I guess also what I don't understand is if Mir is doing the right thing to refuse AP to launch a second instance of camera, and therefore it is AP that has to be fixed so that it does not try to do so
<greyback> nerochiaro: indeed. It could be AP, or qtmir/unity8, which is to blame here.
<greyback> and I can't quite tell from the unity8 log which is the case
<nerochiaro> greyback: and having a CI run with all the other associated logs would help you ?
<nerochiaro> greyback: i mean, a CI run where this problem happens
<greyback> nerochiaro: I'd need verbose AP logs, perferably printing when it actually launches & fully has killed the camera process
<greyback> err it's actually upstart launching/killing, but you see what i mean
<nerochiaro> greyback: yes, is that something we can ask the CI people to set up for us
<greyback> nerochiaro: I'd also be tempted to add more debug output to qtmir
<greyback> nerochiaro: there's no way you can repro this locally?
<nerochiaro> greyback: i have not been able to do so so far
<greyback> nerochiaro: that makes this hard. What are CI doing that we're not?
<nerochiaro> greyback: not sure. are they just running autopilot3 run camera_app ?
<nerochiaro> greyback: this is what i did
<nerochiaro> greyback: in a loop
<greyback> nerochiaro: I always assumed they follow this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests
<greyback> nerochiaro: I'll spin up a mako now and see
<nerochiaro> greyback: the latest and greatest on how to run tests (from some info Bill sent me) just tell me to ssh into the device and run autopilot3 manually. And I never managed to get phablet-click-test-setup anyway (it fails to download some of the AP emulators for the sdk)
<greyback> nerochiaro: okay. it used to work for me, will see how it goes
<nerochiaro> greyback: ok. please keep me posted. it is my test-fixing day today so i am trying to get at the bottom of as many issues as i can
<nerochiaro> greyback: and if you have ideas on things i can run locally too, please let me know
<greyback> nerochiaro: sure thing
<sil2100> dbarth_: ping
<sil2100> dbarth_: do you have any updates related to the u1 issue on ubuntu-rtm? We'd need it fixed by next week's milestone
<dbarth_> sil2100: trying to land a new patch, which is part of silo 010, but having issues with multi-arch support
<dbarth_> sil2100: i touched base on that with davmor2 earlier this morning
<davmor2> sil2100: beat you to it :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> :)
<rvr> dbarth_: Silo 13 (ubuntu-rtm) doesn't have any bug linked
<dbarth_> rvr: let me fix that
<nerochiaro> greyback: i tried running tests via phablet-test-run and I got a MIR failure
<nerochiaro> greyback: [1425560625.112570] <ERROR> mircommon: Caught exception at Mir/EGL driver boundary (in setSwapInterval): /build/buildd/mir-0.12.0+15.04.20150228/src/client/buffer_stream.cpp(283): Throw in function virtual void mir::client::BufferStream::request_and_wait_for_configure(MirSurfaceAttrib, int)
<nerochiaro> Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorISt11logic_errorEEEE
<nerochiaro> std::exception::what: Attempt to set swap interval on screencast is invalid
<greyback> nerochiaro: they can be ignored I think, the tests still pass
<nerochiaro> greyback: i see
<greyback> may cause camera-app to crash instead of cleanly shut down
<nerochiaro> greyback: let me remove all crash files, so i know if it does
<greyback> nerochiaro: it doesn't seem to crash here, dunno why
<nerochiaro> greyback: what platform ?
<nerochiaro> greyback: i am on krilling, will try mako too
<greyback> mako
<nerochiaro> greyback: ok, mako is next
<dbarth_> rvr: you meant 010 /rtm/ ?
<rvr> dbarth_: ubuntu-rtm/landing-013 - unity-webapps-qml : alex-abreu, dbarth
<greyback> nerochiaro: this is my 4th try at the camera-app tests. I've got 5 tests reliably failing , none due to a crash
<nerochiaro> greyback: let me see what I get here on mako,but i am afraid it will not be very different from what you see
<greyback> nerochiaro: I'm assuming CI is using mako?
<nerochiaro> greyback: both mako and krillin
<greyback> oh
<nerochiaro> greyback: and both vivid and rtm
<greyback> nerochiaro: and does this error pop up on _all_ combinations randomly?
<nerochiaro> greyback: good question. not sure
<nerochiaro> greyback: both utopic and vivid on krillin for sure
<greyback> nerochiaro: ok then I'll switch to testing on kryllin
<fginther> nerochiaro, I'll start looking at the licensecheck issue shortly. As I recall, that script was supplied by another team, so I need to do a little research on it
<nerochiaro> fginther: thanks
<sil2100> fginther: maybe Didier would know something about it?
<fginther> sil2100, looks like mzanetti was involved in the original.
<fginther> mzanetti, do you remember this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/view/head:/hooks/A10checklicenseheaders.in
<mzanetti> fginther: yes
<mzanetti> fginther, what's the issue?
<fginther> mzanetti, there was a question about why allowedlicenses was limited to "(Canonical|Android|Google|Digia)"
<fginther> and not just any opensource copyright
<mzanetti> fginther, hmm... I guess it could be changed... no real reason for that IIRC. It was useful as it pointed out some badly licensed copied code
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks that does help. I guess it was an adequate check at the time
<mzanetti> fginther, yeah, it only allowed Canonical and Android in the beginning, Google and Digia were added later
<mzanetti> if more are needed I guess it does make sense indeed to allow any... but IANAL, you might want to check back with Didier or Pat if we're ok with importing any sort of license
<mzanetti> might be a conflict with the CLA
<mzanetti> fginther, ^
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks, I will check with Pat
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Yeah, Didier might know as well but he might not have the most up-to-date info
<fginther> mzanetti, there's  another check script that appears to be more relaxed: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/view/head:/hooks/A10checklicense3party.in
<mzanetti> fginther, ah right... now I remember, the first one excludes anything in a 3rdParty directory
<mzanetti> we probably don't want to mix those things like crazy to be able to tear it apart again if we ever would need to
<fginther> nerochiaro, do you have a branch available with the code you are trying to submit so I can test a few things?
<nerochiaro> fginther: the code is actually in camera trunk as far as I know
<fginther> nerochiaro, ok
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks again, that makes sense. I'll follow up further with Pat as he appeared to be involved in the origins of this as well
<mzanetti> yw
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: fginther: don't confuse the type of license with the copyright holder please. checking for only certain license types is something we must do, but AFAIK there is no reason to do checks on the copyright holder
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: fginther: whowever is the original author of some GPL3 code is irrelevant, all we should care about is that it is GPL3.
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, well, we do make contributors sign a CLA. copying other's code bypasses that
<mzanetti> so... we might want to check on the copyright holder too
<fginther> nerochiaro, so as this code is already in trunk, is this check blocking you right now?
<nerochiaro> fginther: it blocks every MR, in the sense that CI isn't run on them
<fginther> nerochiaro, ack, I see it now
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: it is not contributions that someone has written for us, where a CLA would apply. it is open source code we are taking and using according to its license
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: different things
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I can reproduce reboot cycle with 100% certainity ... who should I contact ?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ouch, ok, first of all - did you fill in a bug?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: once we have a bug we can track it and escallate
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  against what?
<sil2100> Let me think, does it happen in a specific AP test run?
<sil2100> Or what is the trigger for the cycle to start?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  running  the UITK test plan after the dialer app rebooting the device runs inti reboot cycle
<sil2100> bzoltan_: so basically dialer-app's AP test causes this trouble - then I would set dialer-app as the current component and then it will change once the root cause is identified
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I try to make a simple script does it... but I am positive that the dialer app's developers would not be able to fix it
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, but I suppose it's a good place to start the search
<sil2100> bzoltan_: bugs can be easily retargetted
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  true
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I wonder if there is a way to get out some logs form the device before it enters the loop
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  or more precisly said.. what logs should I back up before I let the device reboot?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  because I can adp pull before each reboot in my script
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hard to say, first the most essential ones I suppose - so syslog and the output of autopilot (maybe with verbose debugging enabled)
<mterry> Where can I find the pbuilder hook B09qmluitests ?  I want to see what it's doing
<sil2100> o/
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  OK, I try to capture as much logs as possible
<sil2100> bzoltan_: once we have the basic ones maybe we'll know what can cause that, and what additional logs might be useful
<sil2100> bzoltan_: thanks!
<sil2100> fginther: hey, regarding smoketesting for vivid+krillin, we noticed that some devices seem to have been down and didn't run tests
<sil2100> fginther: do you know what happened to those?
<fginther> sil2100, so far I've restarted the failed builds and took only a brief glance at the problems.
<sil2100> fginther: I'm asking since bzoltan_ reported that he's able to enter a reboot-loop during AP testing, so I wondered if maybe something like that just happened
<fginther> sil2100, there were actually 3 different problems, the wifi network failed to come up for one, another the screen unlock never worked, and the third failed to download the image
<sil2100> Although bzoltan_ is able to reproduce it since a few images
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so unrelated
<sil2100> fginther: thanks ;)
<fginther> sil2100, hmm, that's something I'll check for though
<fginther> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/view/head:/hooks/B09qmluitests.in
<mterry> fginther, thanks!
<om26er> tedg, Hi!
<tedg> om26er, Hi!
<om26er> tedg, the indicator-messages TestPlan needs to be updated, should atleast contain a testcase for the fixed bug in silo 18
<fginther> mterry, hey, I just noticed that we're seeing lots of screen unlock failures during smoke testing on krillin. Do you know of anything that might be causing this?
<mterry> fginther, huh...  no?
<tedg> om26er, The wiki is out of date: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.15.04/view/head:/tests/manual
<fginther> mterry, ack, I'll start with a bug report then
<om26er> tedg, aah
<nerochiaro> greyback_: when i use phablet-test-run i get this error autopilot.exceptions.ProcessSearchError: Search criteria (pid = 29537, object path = '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection') returned no results , but i don't get it when I run autopiliot3 directly from an ssh shell. do you know what it is ? (i enabled the dbus probe, which is usually the cause for that)
<greyback_> nerochiaro: not a clue. I had the same fail. Suspect phablet-test-run broken
<ogra_> isnt phablet-test-run deprecated since a while ?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: that's what I thought, but isn't CI using it ?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: we are trying to run the tests as CI would
<ogra_> dunno .... i just know that pitti recently promoted adt-run
<ogra_> and complained that people still use phablet-test-run
 * ogra_ was doing snappy work for a while, i'm a little out of the loop
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i normally just ssh in and use autopilot3 run
<ogra_> iirc adt-run prevents you from making the system writable and modifying it in any way
<ogra_> which will get you more accurate results
<nerochiaro> cihelp: what tool does CI use to run tests ? phablet-test-run ? straight autopilot3 run ? something else ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, CI uses a setof scripts that wrap around phablet-test-run: http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<fginther> nerochiaro, that doc should help if you want to recreate the exact testing
<ogra_> fginther, wasnt that supposed to be switched to adt-run by now ?
<rvr> dbarth_: I took a look to the bug linked to the merge proposal of silo 13. It is not critical nor approved to land in RTM.
<ev> fginther: what a perfectly timed question, eh? :)
<nerochiaro> fginther: "This is a small wrapper that uses phablet-tools to drive the tests. The script can run one or more autopilot tests. By default it will reboot the device between each test and ensure the device is settled using the system-settle script" << does it really do this on CI ?
<fginther> ogra_, that wold have been nice, but the work that was in progress had a lot of missing pieces and got shelved due to higher priority work
<ogra_> ah
<fginther> nerochiaro, yes, it reboots the device between each test suite (not test case in case that was your question)
<ogra_> well, phablet-test-run is rather unmaintained since a while
<plars> ogra_: also not everything has adt tests yet
<ogra_> i thought pitti said he was done so far
<plars> ogra_: adt-run worked fine last I tried it, but several projects didn't have tests that would work with it yet. But it's been a while since I looked at it
<plars> ogra_: fairly important ones too, like unity8
<sil2100> dbarth_: can I get these merges approved? :)
<sil2100> dbarth_: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/fix.1427729-1427909/+merge/251678 https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-webapps-qml/app-access/+merge/219321
<nerochiaro> fginther: is the test runner script supposed to work even if we run it on a machine that has not been freshly provisioned with the provision script ? it blocks for me on "+ adb-shell sudo apt-get install -yq --force-yes python3-wand python3-mediainfodll"
<nerochiaro> fginther: (i had these two packages already installed)
<ogra_> nerochiaro, they make sudo NOPASSWD in their /etc/sudoers
<ogra_> for the lab
<ogra_> you would need the same i guess
<nerochiaro> ogra_: so that wiki page is essentially lying ;)
<ogra_> which wiki page ?
<dbarth_> sil2100: yes
<nerochiaro> ogra_: nevermind, bad joke. this one http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<fginther> nerochiaro, I think ogra_ is right, the sudoers file gets setup by provision.sh, let me have alook
<nerochiaro> fginther: i just checked, it is setup by provision
<nerochiaro> fginther: i don't mind setting up my device once with it, but I would rather not have it wipe all the data. is it possible ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, I think there is... provision.sh should honor an env that tells it to skip the actual flash
<fginther> an env var
<nerochiaro> fginther: i'll look into that, thanks
<fginther> nerochiaro, nvm, I was thinking of a different script
<nerochiaro> fginther: i think you can pass the arguments to ubuntu-device-flash as a parameter, so probably just omitting --wipe there will do. let me check
<fginther> nerochiaro, be default is uses --bootstrap
<fginther> nerochiaro, but you are right in that you can override the u-d-f options with $IMAGE_OPT
<fginther> nerochiaro, I'll look into adding a 'skip ubuntu-device-flash' option for that script, sounds like it might be useful
<nerochiaro> fginther: the wifi files are the NM wifi config files, right ? from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<nerochiaro> fginther: agree
<fginther> nerochiaro, yes, the nm config file is passed directly to phablet-network
<ogra_> nerochiaro, you can use the -n option if you want to supply a different nm config
<nerochiaro> ogra_: got that, it is running already
<ogra_> cool
<nerochiaro> ogra_: fginther: unfortunately it still needs to wipe, since we need to setup a password with --password and it is not supported without wiping for some reason
<ogra_> you can just adb shell and call passwd
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i think i will just comment out the call to u-d-f in the script. might as well do that than trying to convince it to run it with the right options
<fginther> nerochiaro, also make sure you set the env var PHABLET_PASSWORD if you're not using the default
<fginther> nerochiaro, by the way, thanks for test driving the how-to, it's been heavily revised this week :-)
<mterry> fginther, I'm debugging a test failure that happens during a qmluitest run (but not during build), which is why I was curious about the hooks.  One thing that would be nice for investigating such things in the future is a logged call to "env" to dump the environment, right before running tests/building.  Just a thought
<nerochiaro> fginther: my pleasure. thanks for helping me with this stuff. i find it fairly maddening when i go through it alone and weird errors pop up that I have to figure out on my own
<nerochiaro> fginther: for example this one: bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: 'latest' does not exist in branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/camera-app/
<fginther> nerochiaro, we're tying to polish this so that we can share it more widely. It helps to have someone involved who didn't help write it
<nerochiaro> fginther: why is it even trying to do that ?
<nerochiaro> fginther: can i point it to a local branch ?
<fginther> phablet-click-test-setup will read the test branch location from the click manifest on the device
<fginther> nerochiaro, there a section for overriding this with a local branch "Running Tests for a Modified Click Application"
<fginther> nerochiaro, but it sounds like that won't work as the manifest is already pointing to something called "latest"
<nerochiaro> fginther: wait, should i run the provision script from within the branch of the app i want to test ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, no that won't help
<sil2100> bzoltan_: did you fill in the bug :) ?
<nerochiaro> fginther: so where is it getting the "latest" from ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, what do you get when you run "adb shell click info <app-name>"
<nerochiaro> fginther: where does it get <app-name> from in the first place ? I am not passing any app name to the provision script
<fginther> nerochiaro, did you manually install a click app?
<nerochiaro> fginther: yes
<nerochiaro> fginther: does it detect that ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, no it doesn't detect that, but phablet-click-test-setup consumes that information
<fginther> the location of the test sources for what ever app you installed are defined in the manifest
<nerochiaro> fginther: but i am not calling that. i am calling provision.sh, why would provision.sh branch camera-app ?
<fginther> it's tryinig to provision the test sources for all installed click apps
<nerochiaro> fginther: where is the manifest ?
<nerochiaro> fginther: oh i see
<nerochiaro> fginther: then it makes sense, since the manifest for camera-app will say "latest" as the version
<fginther> you can manually skip that with export SKIP_CLICK=1
<nerochiaro> doing that
<nerochiaro> better add a note to the document about that
<fginther> nerochiaro, that usually works, I don't really understand why the click app you have is using latest
<fginther> nerochiaro, ah, I suspect the real revno gets injected when it's built before upload to the store
<nerochiaro> i think that's the case
<nerochiaro> greyback_: i just got this : 16:39:36.477 ERROR _launcher:206 - Timed out waiting for Application with app_id 'com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.latest' to stop.
<nerochiaro> greyback_: which i think means i managed to repro the bug
<greyback_> nerochiaro: I'm not sure what prints that
<greyback_> it's not a mir/qtmir message anyway
<nerochiaro> greyback_: i think it is autopilot, but it is one of the messages we get when we encounter the bug from MIR
<greyback_> nerochiaro: ok. Do you see a camera-app process running?
<nerochiaro> greyback_: no it was gone
<greyback_> nerochiaro: is there a "REJECTED" message in the unity8 log?
<nerochiaro> let me check that
<nerochiaro> greyback_: where do i find that log ?
<greyback_> nerochiaro: ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<nerochiaro> greyback_: ApplicationManager REJECTED connection from app with pid 6080 as no desktop_file_hint specified
<greyback_> nerochiaro: ok. What device and release are you using?
<nerochiaro> greyback_: krillin/vivid
<greyback_> nerochiaro: and did any of the previous AP test fail?
<nerochiaro> greyback_: yes
<greyback_> fail due to a crash?
<popey> sil2100: meeting clash, so won't be at the landing meeting today, sorry.
<sil2100> popey: ACK
<greyback_> nerochiaro: output of the camera-app log file in that directory might give a clue maybe
<greyback_> nerochiaro: could you confirm for me too, is the camera-app being launched by AP with a --desktop_file_hint switch?
<nerochiaro> greyback_: no crash files for camera, so i guess not
<nerochiaro> greyback_: i can't tell, but maybe fginther can confirm that ?
<greyback_> nerochiaro: so qtmir is the one deciding to block your application. lp:qtmir:/src/modules/Unity/Application/applicationmanager.cpp:authorizeSession
<greyback_> exactly why it's made that decision is the puzzle
<nerochiaro> greyback_: if it was running the app without desktop file hint it would never be able to run
<nerochiaro> greyback_: could it be that mir is not receiving the hint for some reason, and refuses the app ?
<sil2100> robru, davmor2, rvr, ogra_: let's skip the meeting today
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<greyback_> nerochiaro: the correct way would be for it to be launched by upstart-app-launch
<robru> sil2100: let's skip the meeting every day ;-)
<greyback_> nerochiaro: as that's using the same code path that users do
<sil2100> robru: ssshh! That's the plan ;)
<sil2100> But don't tell anyone
<nerochiaro> greyback_: let me dive into what the script is doing
<greyback_> nerochiaro: qtmir is getting the PID of the process, it opens the /proc/$PID/environ and reads the command line arguments listed there. It checks if desktop_file_hint is set, and opens and verifies the desktop file listed there
<greyback_> nerochiaro: this only happens as a fallback when upstart-app-launch isn't used. It's not a good code path
<fginther> nerochiaro, sorry, I had stepped away, but it looks like you found the answer?
<nerochiaro> fginther: no, we are still trying to figure it out. does AP run the app via upstart-app-launch ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, I think that's encoded in the autopilot tests themselves, hopefully this is obvious in the test sources
<nerochiaro> fginther: sorry, are you sayign each AP test can choose how to run the app ?
<ogra_> sil2100, fine with me
<fginther> nerochiaro, I believe that's how it works, see: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/camera_app/tests/__init__.py
<fginther> launch_test_installed is setting a hint file
<nerochiaro> fginther: shouldn't it be launch_click_installed ?
<nerochiaro> fginther: sorry, launch_click_package
<nerochiaro> which is from autopilot.testcase.AutopilotTestCase
<fginther> nerochiaro, that's a question that is outside of my expertise
<nerochiaro> fginther: no problem. who should we ask to ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, tedg perhaps?
<fginther> nerochiaro, you also might try elopio or veebers
<Ursinha> sil2100: are you around?
<sil2100> Ursinha: hey! What's up?
<Ursinha> sil2100: do you have time to join us in a discussion about smoke testing? :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: I could drop by for a moment, but I could just give basic insight
<Ursinha> sil2100: that's good enough
<nerochiaro> greyback_: no problem, thanks for the help so far. i reprod using the CI scrips, so you migth want to go that way too
<greyback_> nerochiaro: did you install python3 packages on the device until the CI scripts worked?
<greyback_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10538830/ is what I got just using ci scripts
<nerochiaro> greyback_: yes, i installed python3-autopilot manually
<greyback_> ok
<greyback_> will do that so
<greyback_> o/
<popey> sil2100: & davmor2 Advanced warning, tomorrow morning during the landing call I will request a re-test of reminders - not ready yet, but should be by tomorrow.
<sil2100> popey: \o/
<sil2100> Wohooo!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ping
<nerochiaro> elopio: do you know if it is possible to call methods via AP or if we can just manipulate properties ?
<elopio> nerochiaro: it is possible, but discouraged and it's in a file that might get deleted with AP.
<nerochiaro> elopio: i don't understand
<nerochiaro> elopio: what file do you mean ?
<elopio> nerochiaro: generally, when you need something that's not exposed through the user interface, it means that your UI is missing something, or you shouldn't be writing an autopilot test.
<elopio> nerochiaro: so we have been thinking about removing autopilot code to inspect beyond properties.
<elopio> nerochiaro: what's your problem? maybe we can find an alternative.
<nerochiaro> elopio: when setting up a test I need to add something to a model
<nerochiaro> elopio: and the way to do it apparently is by calling a method on it
<elopio> nerochiaro: I need a bigger picture. What are you trying to set up?
<nerochiaro> elopio: in camera app we need to add photo files to the pictures model during a test, so that we can check that the UI element indicating there are no pictures in the photo roll disappears
<elopio> nerochiaro: in a user acceptance test, you should do that by putting a file to the pictures directory.
<elopio> if you want to test it at a lower level than that, you should do it with qmltestrunner, and then you can hardcode your model.
<elopio> nerochiaro: with your quick explanation, I would prefer to make this as a qml test. I might be missing some details though.
<elopio> is there a reason why you want to make it with autopilot?
<nerochiaro> elopio: i am discussing it with Kaleo, it might even be I am testing something that I really shouldn't. thanks for the advice so far
<elopio> nerochiaro: well, it does sound that an automated test is needed :) Please don't land it without tests, but feel free to chose to test it at the level that you consider correct.
<elopio> nerochiaro: if you need something else, please go to #ubuntu-quality and ping whoever is mentioned in the topic.
<nerochiaro> elopio: thanks
<rsalveti> sil2100: robru: should we stop doing daily builds for RTM?
<rsalveti> as we don't expect to have many landings anymore
<sil2100> rsalveti: hm, we could basically
<robru> rsalveti: makes sense, landings have greatly slowed.
<sil2100> rsalveti: since we're only waiting for 1-2 more fixes anyway
<rsalveti> exactly
<sil2100> +1 :)
<rsalveti> will disable in cron then
<sil2100> Thanks!
<rsalveti> don't want qa spending time on something that didn't really change
<rsalveti> done
<popey> rsalveti: what about store uploaded click packages?
<popey> rsalveti: we'll have to spin new images just for those?
<rsalveti> popey: depends on which click packages
<rsalveti> the pre-installed in the images or the ones provided by custom?
<rsalveti> popey: do you think there is a way to coordinate these landings with the image build process?
<popey> I dont know how they're installed, but calculator, reminders, clock...
<popey> I'll have a chat to sil2100 tomorrow.
<popey> at the landing meeting, form a plan
<rsalveti> right, those a provided by the rootfs indeed
<rsalveti> popey: yeah, just to avoid having QA to spend hours testing something that didn't really change
<rsalveti> we don't have a way yet to check for differences before building an image
<rsalveti> popey: thanks for following this up with sil
<rsalveti> let me know if you want the daily build back and I can re-enable anytime
<popey> ok
<popey> we dont need it that often
<popey> but I know we have a few coming soon, and want to make sure people will get them.
<popey> technically users will get it via the store of course.
<cjwatson> nothing stopping somebody requesting a manual build for those of course
<popey> true.
<rsalveti> yeah
<dobey> trainguards: who can do a packaging change ack? has to be release team now?
<robru> dobey: core devs
<dobey> robru: are you a coredev?
<Laney> Depends on the package - anyone who can upload it
<Laney> MOTU for universe stuff
<dobey> silo 24 needs a packaging ack (new python module package added). it's unity-scopes-shell which i think is still in universe
<robru> dobey: no I am no, sorry. I usually lean on mterry or kenvandine for that kind of stuff at this time of day
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ can you package ack silo 24? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, i'll look
<robru> brb, lunch
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, so adding new binaries, you should really get an archive admin to look at it
<kenvandine> for a preNEW review
<dobey> that's what i was wondering
<dobey> slangasek: ^^ would you mind doing the package ack for silo 24 as it has a new bin pkg?
<robru> dobey: ah you didn't mention there was a new binary package when you first asked me who can ack
<dobey> ah. there's another silo waiting for qa signoff, which has a new binary package too. hopefully we can get them in quickly, as we need them to enable more testing in other packages
<bregma> cihelp vanguard, we frequently get Unity 7 build fails due to timeout on amd64 in CI Jenkins although 4 hours should be more than enough for that, would this be a vanguard-level issue or should I just add it to our wishlist for the QA backlog?
<fginther> bregma, vanguard is appropriate
<fginther> bregma, I'll take a look
<fginther> bregma, it looks like the default memory size for the amd64 build was just a bit too small and was causing swapping during the build. I've moved the both amd64 and i386 builds to a build on larger nodes. so far it looks much happier
<fginther> er, the "default node memory size"
<bregma> fginther, thanks, we'll see how that pans out in the next few MPs
 * bregma cracks the whip on the team
<rsalveti> kenvandine: we got 2 system settings landings for rtm
<rsalveti> kenvandine: just need to make sure we're in sync with QA here :-)
<kenvandine> rsalveti, yeah...
<rsalveti> love to see bug 1414762 getting fixed
<ubot5> bug 1414762 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Password gets set instead of a passcode during welcome wizard" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414762
<rsalveti> hate this so much
<kenvandine> just make sure there's a rebuild after the first one publishes
<rsalveti> yeah
<elopio> cihelp: the vms that run dep8 tests in the archive are qemu. Could we use something like kvm/qxl, so we can use mir during dep8 tests, or do we have to make mir work in qemu?
<fginther> mterry, I finally opened a report for the unlock problem I mentioned earlier today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1428875
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428875 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Seeing high rate of unlock failures in krillin smoke testing" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> elopio, are you specifically asking about the proposed-migration tests such as http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-qtmir/ ?
<fginther> elopio, if so, work is in progress this sprint to move that testing to nova kvm instances
<elopio> fginther: I'm talking in general. I want to write a dep8 test for the dialer app that launches the messaging app. That requires mir running, and they tell me that mir requires qxl.
<elopio> so I don't know what to request, for mir to not require kvm+qxl, or for the tests to not be run on qemu.
<mterry> fginther, that does seem like just a more frequent version of bug 1428875, yeah
<ubot5> bug 1428875 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Seeing high rate of unlock failures in krillin smoke testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428875
<mterry> fginther, er..  I mean bug 1421009
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<fginther> elopio, one moment, pondering this for a moment
<fginther> mterry, thanks for taking a look at that
<mterry> fginther, I'm still not sure even where to start.  Seems like there's a whole collection of similar dbus freeze bugs
<fginther> elopio, it sounds like the best route is to make sure the test is restricted to only run on a testbed that can adequately run mir as is. If a nova kvm instance works for this, then you're in luck.
<fginther> elopio, but I have no idea what qxl is, googling
<slangasek> dobey: having a look at ubuntu silo 024 now
<slangasek> I thought we'd fixed the problem of silo packages bypassing NEW? am I misremembering?
<fginther> elopio, hmm. I think this requires more investigation to understand what is needed and if the current path is going to work. I'm not familiar with how graphics operate on these nova kvms.
<mterry> fginther, I put a birds-eye-view comment on bug 1428875, but I'm EOD and off tomorrow -- you might want to poke kgunn to get someone else to look at this shorter term (and I'm guessing kgunn will probably re-assign to someone lower in the stack)
<ubot5> bug 1428875 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Seeing high rate of unlock failures in krillin smoke testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428875
<mterry> fginther, actually, let me assign to kgunn myself and leave a comment
<fginther> elopio, I'll create a placeholder story for this for now.
<fginther> mterry, thanks
<slangasek> dobey: I have objections to some of the packaging changes on this silo; how do you want these submitted?
<slangasek> dobey, robru: (i.e., this is a nack of the package as currently uploaded)
<robru> slangasek: no worries on my end.
<robru> slangasek: oh, in terms of bypassing NEW, what we fixed was diffs failing to be generated causing packaging changes to fly through unreviewed. as far as I know train uploads have always bypassed NEW.
<tedg> robru, Can you publish silo 18 please?
<slangasek> robru: well, when I say "we" I mean "launchpad", since it was a bug on the LP side that they went through without review
 * tedg doesn't have packaging changes
<tedg> Well, in this silo.
<robru> slangasek: ah no idea
<slangasek> wgrant: ^^ any chance you can refresh my memory on where we stand on that bugfix (silos bypassing binary NEW)?
<robru> tedg: done
<tedg> robru, Awesome, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<wgrant> slangasek: Bypassing binary NEW is fairly easily fixed, actually being able to be overridden before acceptance is a good bit harder.
<slangasek> wgrant: so the binary-new-bypass bug is still outstanding, then - ok, thanks
<wgrant> slangasek: Yep, but my derived distro rewrites of all that code make the actual skipping bit very easy to fix.
<wgrant> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/993120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 993120 in Launchpad itself "Copy from PPA with binaries evades NEW and puts new packages into universe" [High,In progress]
<robru> wgrant: cool, would be nice to fix
<slangasek> wgrant: yep well maybe one of these days it'll be a priority to put it into the launchpad backlog... but not before ddebs ;)
<wgrant> slangasek, infinity: Well, you should put it in your priorities on the wikipage. They're an ordered list after all.
<wgrant> And this is fixable without the rest of the larger redesign that Adam already listed.
<slangasek> infinity: ^^ yeah, let's go ahead and put bug #993120 on the list (at the bottom)
<ubot5> bug 993120 in Launchpad itself "Copy from PPA with binaries evades NEW and puts new packages into universe" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993120
<slangasek> dobey: fwiw the biggest blocker on this package is the lack of .symbols files for the library, which I believe is a standard requirement for all libraries that go through the train.  I won't sign off on a library package coming through the train that doesn't have ABI checking at the packaging level
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-06
<elopio> fginther: sorry, internet died here for a long time.
<elopio> more investigation sounds correct, thanks.
<mterry> What is the best way to reproduce a jenkins environment like it runs unity8 qmltests in?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 124 building (started: 20150306-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 124 DONE (finished: 20150306-03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/124.changes ===
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, I talke to ev a day or two back about https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/248400 not getting unity8-ci's attention
<Saviq> apparently kgunn wasn't whitelisted for the job, but even after he was added, job is still boring?
<ev> Saviq: if you're okay to wait until America wakes up, josepht will look into it as our vanguard today. Sorry that my fix didn't take.
<Saviq> ev, sure, nw, not pressing - just want to get this resolved
<ev> absolutely, as do I :)
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_: internet problems
<sil2100> Much ping, many latency
<ogra_> lovely
<sil2100> Robotic
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, so I checked the channel config and it might be non-trivial to put my test tarball to 14.09-proposed-customized
<davmor2> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: I would have to modify the config for that as it's currently pulling those out of jankins
<sil2100> So I prefer not to touch that
<davmor2> saves the hassle of reverting
<Chipaca> what's the right format for listing two bugs as closed in a single changelog entry? is this machine parsed at all?
<Chipaca> trainguards, i can haz silo for row #55 plz?
<Ursinha> Saviq: jenkins is being lazy in general, it seems, other people are reporting it as well, I'll talk to CI vanguard today about it and see how can we conduct proper investigation
<sil2100> Chipaca: suar
<sil2100> Chipaca: and yes, it's machine parsed but there's not one single best format
<sil2100> Chipaca: sometimes people use (LP: #number, LP: #number2)
<Chipaca> sil2100: I went for “(LP: #1426418, LP:1427702)”, here's hoping that works :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426418 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "push notification ignoring silent mode" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426418
<Chipaca> oh, i just noticed that's self-inconsistent
<sil2100> I would say the second one needs a # as well ;)
<Chipaca> oh dear
<Chipaca> fixed: now “(LP: #1426418, LP: #1427702)”
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426418 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "push notification ignoring silent mode" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426418
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427702 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "Notifications ignore vibration settings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427702
<robru> sil2100: Chipaca http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/cupstream2distro/view/head:/tests/unit/test_branchhandling.py#L211 here is the test code showing how bugs are parsed. it's pretty fast&loose.
<robru> (also I am so not here right now)
<Chipaca> robru: thanks :)
<robru> Chipaca: you're welcome!
<Chipaca> so it would've worked before too :)
<robru> Chipaca: oh and it's also case-insensitive on top of the mostly-lowercase examples shown there
<Chipaca> sil2100: i'm afraid i was pointing at the wrong merge (got an lp lock failure on that one, pushed to a different one, but bzr had already 'remembered' the first one, and i didn't notice)
<Chipaca> sil2100: could you rejigger it?
<sil2100> Chipaca: hm, ok, let me re-assign
<Chipaca> thanks
<Chipaca> sil2100: thank you again :)
 * Chipaca builds
<sil2100> The spreadsheet acts funny
 * sil2100 goes to lunch
<ricmm> sil2100: hey, could I get a silo for line 56 please
<ricmm> or someone :)
<ricmm> Mirv: maybe you could give me a hand with line 56
<Saviq> ricmm, they're all responding to "trainguards" ;)
<ogra_> just not if the bot says it
 * ricmm summons trainguards
<ricmm> no lightning and explosions :(
<bzoltan_> om26er:  please feel free to check with me if you have questions related to the UITK landing.
<om26er> bzoltan_, thanks, I am going to start with verifying the bug fixes and then do some general testing for things
<bzoltan_> om26er:  it fixes 26 bugs :) so enjoy
<om26er> bzoltan_, do you know if bug 1425470 is desktop specific ?
<ubot5> bug 1425470 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Latest staging breaks page width in gallery" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425470
<om26er> t1mp, I was looking for you :) is bug 1425470 for the desktop ?
<bzoltan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1425470
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425470 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Latest staging breaks page width in gallery" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bzoltan_> om26er: it is a desktop specific
<om26er> bzoltan_, great, thanks
<om26er> bzoltan_, clock app crashes after setting up an alarm and then trying to edit it.
<om26er> found that while verifying fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1401883
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1401883 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[Vivid][Regression] Alarms times are incorrectly saved when editing an alarm" [Critical,In progress]
<om26er> the crash is 100% reproducible.
<nik90> om26er, bzoltan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1422693/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422693 in Ubuntu Clock App vivid-15.04 "[Vivid][Regression]Cannot change alarm switch status (enable/disable alarms)" [High,Fix committed]
<om26er> nik90, ah, its your crash ?
<om26er> phew!
<nik90> om26er: well it appeared after the SDK fix for the bug you linked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1401883
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1401883 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[Vivid][Regression] Alarms times are incorrectly saved when editing an alarm" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> om26er: so it could be due to the SDK change since in RTM I cannot reproduce the crash
<om26er> oh
<nik90> om26er: however zsombor said that it could be due to API changes in vivid that clock app may not be adjusted for, but I havent looked into it yet
<josepht> Saviq, kgunn: are you guys okay with all of the LP team 'unity-team' being able to land MPs?
<Saviq> josepht, it's just -ci, we're landing through the CI train anyway, so really anything targeting lp:unity8 should trigger...
<josepht> Saviq: unfortunately users/teams have to be whitelisted even for -ci
<sil2100> ricmm: on it!
<josepht> Saviq: afaiui at least
<sil2100> ricmm: I was on lunch, and right now I'm the only trainguard around sadly :)
<Saviq> josepht, if there has to be a team... I'd be fine with ~contributor-agreement-canonical
<Saviq> which kinda makes sense
<sil2100> ricmm: with the spreadsheet it would be painful to implement, but I hope once we have a working replacement we should be able to add some auto-assignment functionality in conditions when there are many free silos and no conflicts
<Saviq> sil2100, silo *assignment* shouldn't care for conflicts IMO
<sil2100> Saviq: in theory yes - we would have to implement some nice things that would inform the lander that the silo conflicts with silo x,y,z, since without that it could waste precious testing time of landers
<sil2100> The current bot is not enough as not too many people notice its messages
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, xchat-gnome doesn't highlight my name for the bot msgs...
<Saviq> sil2100, anyway, I'm sure that's solvable
<josepht> Saviq: for the time being I've added unity-team.  I'll discuss with my team to see if adding ~c-a-c is acceptable.  I'm not certain that we can limit that just to lp:unity8 MPs
<Saviq> josepht, sure, thanks
<ricmm> sil2100: thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, is there anything to discuss at the landing meeting today?
<sil2100> jibel: I think with the current velocity no
<jibel> sil2100, lets cancel it then?
<sil2100> popey: just poke me once reminders is ready for a re-rest
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I think my todays connection would anyway interfere
<sil2100> With robotic sounds and such
<sil2100> popey, jibel, robru, ogra_, rvr, davmor2: no evening meeting today
<ogra_> fine with me
<rvr> Ack
<ogra_> specifically on a friday :)
<sil2100> davmor2: could you maybe cancel the todays one? ;) Since you're the owner!
<davmor2> \o/ parties for the rest of the day
<davmor2> sil2100: nope :P
<popey> sil2100: okay, will be monday
<ogra_> sil2100, as if your phone calendars would sync that :P
<ogra_> *our
<davmor2> sil2100: your the owner now buddy boy :D
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<sil2100> I'm teh owner!
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: so erm feel free to cancel the meeting any time ;)
<sil2100> Iz canzeld
<om26er> nik90, is there a branch for the fix for bug 1422693 ?
<ubot5> bug 1422693 in Ubuntu Clock App vivid-15.04 "[Vivid][Regression]Cannot change alarm switch status (enable/disable alarms)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422693
<nik90> om26er: that bug was also fixed by the SDK MP https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-regression-fix/+merge/251096
<nik90> om26er: To be more clear, both https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1401883 and https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422693 were fixed by that MP
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1401883 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[Vivid][Regression] Alarms times are incorrectly saved when editing an alarm" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422693 in Ubuntu Clock App vivid-15.04 "[Vivid][Regression]Cannot change alarm switch status (enable/disable alarms)" [High,Fix committed]
<om26er> nik90, hmm, well I found that crash while I was testing a silo that contained the above branch. So the issue is still happening
<nik90> om26er: When I tested that MP, I was able to enable/disable alarms that were saved before
<nik90> om26er: But I noticed clock app crashes when trying to create a new alarm sometimes
<om26er> nik90, hm, the crash that I am seeing happenes when you try to edit the alarm
<nik90> om26er: does it also crash when you try to enable/disable an alarm?
<om26er> nik90, doesn't seem to crash while enabling/disabling
<om26er> nik90, I found the crash while testing the fix for #1401883
<nik90> om26er: can I ask if it crashes after trying to save an old alarm? Or when trying to open an alarm itself?
<nik90> om26er: I will have to flash my phone back to ubuntu-vivid to test this out
<om26er> nik90, I create a new alarm, it appears in the alarm list. When I try to tap the alarm list item to edit it, the app crashes.
<om26er> It happens for both old and new alarms.
<om26er> nik90, stacktrace here (if you can open that page): https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/ab1b4b58-c409-11e4-8065-fa163e4aaad4
<nik90> om26er: ooh that's bad..I will look into it and coordinate with zsombor
<nik90> yeah I am able to open the page
<om26er> bzoltan_, Hey!
<bzoltan_> om26er:  here
<om26er> bzoltan_, the silo causes a crash in clock app. ^
<bzoltan_> om26er: Does the clock app have autopilot test for it?
<dobey> slangasek: oh sorry, i didn't realize there was a new lib package too in the other MP. it's not my landing but i need it for work we're doing in the click scope, so i was just poking to get a review. thanks. i'll bug the devs
<nik90> bzoltan_: there is a QML test for it
<nik90> bzoltan_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_alarm.qml#L292
<bzoltan_> nik90: AP test is the test
<nik90> bzoltan_: there isnt a AP test for it. This is also why the QML test are also run by jenkins on every MP merge
<bzoltan_> nik90: QML test is not a functional test. We must have AP tests for all critical functions
<zsombi> nik90: let me check what do you have in the app
<bzoltan_> zsombi: om26er just left the ch .. I guess he will be back
<nik90> zsombi: I am checking as well, here's the stack trace log https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/ab1b4b58-c409-11e4-8065-fa163e4aaad4
<bzoltan_> nik90:  please do not replace AP with QML tests... AP testing is the only ways to prevent integration caused regressions like this.
<zsombi> nik90: give me the file name which lists the alarms
<bzoltan_> nik90:  because we have unit tests for editing alarms :) and that passed.
<nik90> zsombi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/EditAlarmPage.qml
<nik90> bzoltan_: because it is becoming really difficult to maintain AP, QML units tests and manual tests just by myself..I am trying to unify the test suite for clock app
<zsombi> nik90: do you by any chance unload the page which contains the AlarmModel when teh edit page is opened?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  it is fine to make QML unit tests... but those are not functional tests and so teh UITK test plan can not run them
<nik90> zsombi: 1 sec, let me check
<bzoltan_> nik90:  not to mention that the clock app AP test requires manual input to accept the policy
<nik90> bzoltan_: which policy?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  the first time the clock app is deployed it asks for access
<bzoltan_> nik90:  and that makes _all_ autopilot tests fail
<nik90> zsombi: no I dont unload the page that contains the alarmmodel. the laarm model is loaded by mainview essentially
<zsombi> nik90: how about using teh new ListItem in the list?
<nik90> bzoltan_: I agree but I cannot do anything about it. That's an upstream bug which was recognized by QA
<nik90> zsombi: Well the SDK is currently running clock app tests from the trunk branch which is for RTM
<zsombi> nik90: ok
<nik90> zsombi: Also I cannot switch to the new listitems without having multiselect feature which hasn't landed in vivid yet. I was planning to transition the alarm listitem after it lands :)
<bzoltan_> nik90:  who is maintaining the clock app's AP tests? :) I thought it is you
<zsombi> nik90: I am checking the way you get the alarm data when you change the alarm...
<bzoltan_> nik90:  This ongoing UITK landing has the ListItem... what is now blocked by the clock app :D :D
<nik90> bzoltan_: I do..but in the case of the location prompt issue, I got the help from QA to fix that issue in https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682
<nik90> bzoltan_: but if you check the last few comments in that MP, you will see that it requires patches upstream as well
<nik90> before it can be fixed in the clock app
<nik90> zsombi: do you want to do this in a hangout, would be much easier to point out the relevant parts of the code
<zsombi> nik90: ehh... I cannot get any closer... to me seems the get() function is crashing somehow...
<zsombi> nik90: let's try one quick
<zsombi> nhave an URL?
<zsombi> nik90: have an URL?
<nik90> zsombi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/guud6q3hb2mop34ybehpg7k7wqa
<greyback_> sil2100: hey, I want to land rtm silo12, which fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtmir/+bug/1423787 - am I blocked unless the priority is bumped to critical?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1423787 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "music-app blocks system suspend even when not playing any song" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> greyback_: hey
<sil2100> greyback_: hm, looking at it, it looks like it's a good thing to land
<sil2100> It's milestoned for ww13-ota
<greyback_> sil2100: hold off for one sec, I need to confirm something
<sil2100> And it's a battery fix...
<greyback_> yeah
<bzoltan_> om26er:  zsombi and nik90 are working on that issue. It is not clear yet for me if it is an app bug what the new landing just oncovered or a regression. Would you please carry on with the validation and revisit this issue in an hour or so?
<om26er> bzoltan_, ok, sure.
<om26er> bzoltan_, I have verified the bugs that could be tested manually, other I believe are covered by unit tests.
<om26er> bzoltan_, now just fiddling around here and there to see if the silo broke something.
<ahayzen> greyback_, o/ just to double check the if you are playing music and the music-app is not in the foreground and the screen is off... the app still has a wakelock to keep it awake so it can tell media-hub of the next track to play right?
<greyback_> ahayzen: correct, the app itself (actually pulseaudio) will have its own wakelock to keep the device awake
<ahayzen> greyback_, and our process isn't cut due to the lifecycle exception ?
<greyback_> ahayzen: also correct
<ahayzen> greyback_, awesome thanks just wanted to double check :)
<greyback_> ahayzen: understood :)
<zsombi> bzoltan_: we couldn't detect the root cause, we agreed with nik90 that he is gonna make some changes on the app, and if still crashes, then he tries to provide a simple app so I can work on it
<zsombi> bzoltan_: but it can be that we cannot fix earlier than Monday
<bzoltan_> zsombi: nik90: just to be precise... this issue is holding up the most important and final 15.04 reelase of the UITK. SO I really would like to hear something real super quickly :)
<bzoltan_> nik90:  and yes... if the app would have AP coverage then this issue would have been captured on Wednesday ... so no, I am not happy with QML test only unit tests.
<nik90> bzoltan_: alrite I will convert all of QML *functional tests* as well to AP I guess
<nerochiaro> greyback_: hi, did you see my messages from yesteday ?
<greyback_> nerochiaro: I did, and I managed to repro it on my device
<greyback_> then had to blast it away to work on something else
<greyback_> but at least I can repro, so now I can investigate
<Saviq> ogra_, got 124 on your mako by any chance?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  I do not ask you to overdo it :) but he critical functions should be AP covered.
<nerochiaro> greyback_: excellent
<greyback_> nerochiaro: also confirmed that there are not 2 camera-app process running at any stage
<bzoltan_> nik90: all in all, it s a good example that QML tests do not replace AP tests < Saviq ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, my mako is out of battery since 2 months or so
<Saviq> bzoltan_, I never said they do
<Saviq> ogra_, k nvm
<nerochiaro> greyback_: and camera did not crash during previous tests, right ?
<greyback_> nerochiaro: feck, forgot to look
<bzoltan_> Saviq: I know, but it worth to keep in mind
<nerochiaro> greyback_: it did not in my case
<bzoltan_> nik90:  but now let's hope you can fix the app , please keep me posted.
<nik90> bzoltan_: yeah will do
<greyback_> nerochiaro: ok. Monday I'll be giving this my full attention
<nerochiaro> greyback_: feel free to poke me too. I am off now. have a great weekend
<greyback_> nerochiaro: will do, thanks and have a good one!
<zsombi> bzoltan_: nik90: It crashes in the QHash
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  wth?
<zsombi> bzoltan_: good question...
<zsombi> bzoltan_: nik90: feels like there's some race condition... the get() function dies, the model works well
<zsombi> bzoltan_: nik90: but the get() dies only if I do it like the Clocka app does...
<nik90> zsombi: hmm
<nik90> zsombi: so If I passed the alarm object as we discussed, would that fix it?
<zsombi> nik90: let me stretch it a bit
<nik90> zsombi: also how does get() die when it is inside the edit alarm page
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it dies then...
<zsombi> nik90: and it works if I do PageStack.push("AlarmEdit.qml", {tempAlarm: model})
<zsombi> nik90: or {tempAlarm: alarmModel.get(index)}
<nik90> zsombi: oh!
<zsombi> nik90: remember, you don't even need to use get() if you open teh alarm by tapping on teh item, you hav ethe model role =on your disposal
<zsombi> nik90: the crash I reproduced with the test app I made
<zsombi> from teh toolkit
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I understand. Let me confirm the fix. I just finished flashing vivid. if it does fix the crash, then this is a app issue and the UITK can proceed with the final vivid release
<nik90> zsombi: agree? ^^
<bzoltan_> nik90:  he does :D
<bzoltan_> om26er: ^^^
<nik90> bzoltan_: awesome
<om26er> coolio
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  thank you very much dude .. and now get lost from here
<bzoltan_> nik90:  I am happy that there is a solution. Thank you for taking this ball.
<nik90> bzoltan_: well zsombor found out the mistake + I need those new listitems badly :P
<ogra_> sil2100, just FYI my phone just notified me about the meeting :) didnt really help to cancel the event from the calendar
<sil2100> :|
<ogra_> (as i had expected, i doubt it updates regulary)
<ogra_> popey, ^^ is that expected to work ?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  you will get them today if all goes well...
<popey> it should sync, if it doesn't file a bug
<bzoltan_> nik90:  actually I have an idea... you do not have to invest your time too much in AP tests if you regularly test your app with the staging UITK
<ogra_> popey, on what fequency ... the meeting was only canceled 1.5h ago
<popey> i also got the reminder on my phone
<popey> it should sync in the background imo.. bfiller ? sync-monitor - what triggers it?
<popey> only the sync button in calendar?
<ogra_> and when :)
<bfiller> popey: sync happens if you modify or add a new google calendar event in the calendar app
<bzoltan_> nik90: from here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<popey> right, has to be done in the app
<ogra_> bfiller, so it doesnt pick up changes from gcal ever ?
<bfiller> popey: changes made on the google side are not sync'd to the app automatically, that's what the refresh button is for. we get no push notifications
<bfiller> ogra_: at startup
 * ogra_ wouldhave thought at least once a day
<ogra_> at startup of the phone ?
<bfiller> ogra_: of the app
<bfiller> I believe
<ogra_> ah, i never start it
<bfiller> not 100% sure on that
<ogra_> i manage my calendar via the desktop
<ogra_> the phone is only used for the notifications ...
<ogra_> we should have a sync shedule
<bfiller> basically we have no push notification from google for calendar events
<bfiller> ogra_: we didn't want to poll
<ogra_> well, we kind of have to to keep the calendar updated
<ogra_> at least optionally with a setting in the calendar app or some such
<bfiller> ogra_: could be done yes
<bfiller> ogra_: now there is a manual sync button you can press in the app
<nik90> bzoltan_, om26er: I confirm that the crash was due to the code in clock app. I have a patch ready to fix it in the clock app and tested it on vivid image 124 Mako. You can go ahead with the UITK landing.
<om26er> nik90, bzoltan_ \o/
<nik90> bzoltan_, om26er: If you so wish, I can provide the MP link for you guys to try it if you want.
<ogra_> bfiller, sure ... but only if i actually know something changed :)
<bfiller> ogra_: we really want push notifications but until we have that your way could work
<om26er> bzoltan_, I think we need some kind of sanity test suite for the UI-toolkit, a list of test cases to be checked manually, stuff that cannot be automated.
<nik90> bzoltan_, zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-crash/+merge/252150
<nik90> bzoltan_: hmm I could do that (testing clock app with staging uitk regularly). We'll see. I don't want to take on more responsibility than I already do..if every other project like i-dt, sdk, eds etc run clock AP tests to check for regressions, then I rather convert to AP and forget about it.
<sil2100> Ok, I go lay down now for a few moments
<bzoltan_> om26er: In my opinion we do not need to invent a substitute of autopilot for the cases where the app has no autopilot coverage :D The solution is to have proper autopilot tests
<sil2100> robru should be around in case any trainguard-related things are needed
<om26er> bzoltan_, autopilot cannot cover visual issues for example
<bzoltan_> om26er:  that is true... I do basic sanity check, but only basic. Releasing the UITK is by far the most test covered and most time consuming releasing process, I woul be happer to make it shorter and not longer
<om26er> bzoltan_, You need to hire a release manager :)
<om26er> bzoltan_, anyways, this landing is good to go.
<bzoltan_> om26er:  hiring a release manager would make me half unemployed :D
<ogra_> hire two ... then they need a manager
<bzoltan_> om26er: Thank you for the validation.
<bzoltan_> ogra_: errr.. I have walked that floor before :)
<ogra_> heh
<robru> kenvandine: can I get you to do a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/ thanks
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<robru> thanks
<bzoltan_> robru:  any chance to hold that silo3 for a sec?
<robru> bzoltan_: yes there is ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, ok ack
<om26er> Chipaca, Hi! How long does it normally take for a push notification to appear ? is there a fixed refresh interval ?
<bzoltan_> robru:  OK, good to go
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<robru> bzoltan_: sure thing
<bzoltan_> robru:  I ws just confused by the state of a branch what was proposed to the landing branch
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah the diff looked a little weird with rtm changelog entries being proposed into the vivid branch, but that's not harmful by itself...
<robru> infinity: cjwatson: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-app-launch_0.4+15.04.20150305.1-0ubuntu1.diff new binary package needs an ack if you have  a sec
<infinity> robru: Looking.
 * tedg can answer questions on that too
<robru> infinity: thanks
<infinity> tedg: So, ubuntu-app-test builds on all arches, but only links libmirwhatever on arches where it exists?
<tedg> infinity, It doesn't build the binary, it uses a shell script that says "nope, sorry"
<infinity> Oh, heh.
<infinity> tedg: You could just not build the package at all.
<tedg> infinity, I didn't want to mess up other people who want to dep on it.
<infinity> tedg: Fair enough.
<infinity> tedg: Not a criticism of the packaging, but the upstream (since the packaging moves things to the right spot), but a subdir in /usr/bin, really?
<infinity> tedg: Not only is that icky, but I generally think it's sane when an upstream "make && make install" lands things in more or less the same spot as the packaging would.
<tedg> infinity, Yeah, I wanted to use "*" for the bins in both of the packages.
<tedg> infinity, Otherwise I'd end up listing them
<tedg> Is there another way to do that?
<infinity> tedg: Anyhow, as an archive guy, I don't care, since the debs are right, just an "ew".
<tedg> I didn't want to explode the .install files
<om26er> Chipaca, ping, need some help with 'poke'
<Ursinha> popey: hello :) are you still around?
<infinity> tedg: And, no, .install files don't support any real fancy regexes or anything, so probably hard to do what you're after.
<tedg> Bummer, I didn't think so. Hoping it was a secret :-)
<infinity> tedg: If ubuntu-app-test is just one or two binaries, you can override_dh_install to install those two by hand, then wildcard the other package, that's about as clean as you can get while still shipping it all in bin (other than having it all listed in the install files, as you noted)
<infinity> Well, s/install/move/ since you don't want it in both places.
<infinity> So, yeah.  Whatever.  Your solution works, just sucks for using upstream Makefiles.
<tedg> Hmm, yeah. I might play with that, see if something nicer comes out.
<robru> infinity: so that's an ack?
<dobey> tedg: how many binaries do you have?
<infinity> robru: Yeah, it's good enough.  If ted wants to fix how he installs things upstream, that's not relevant to Ubuntu.
<robru> infinity: thanks!
<tedg> dobey, ~10
<infinity> tedg: Oh.  When you said "explode", I was thinking dozens.
<dobey> tedg: they're all things that should be run directly by people on the command line?
 * tedg is a small player
<infinity> tedg: If it's just 10, list them all, and use --fail-missing to make sure you don't screw up and forget to add new ones when they happen.
<tedg> dobey, Yeah, they're mostly tools for figuring out what's wrong with Unity 8 ;-)
<infinity> robru: adconrad, not infinity
<dobey> tedg: ah, bummer
<robru> infinity: heh, thanks
<tedg> robru, Instead of infinity try nan
<infinity> (But good to see it failing)
<infinity> tedg: ITYM Batman.
<tedg> Thanks infinity and robru!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<dobey> no no, thank you
<dobey> now i might be able to get these autopilot tests working in jenkins on mako/emulator
<robru> Saviq: you around? what packages do you work on that use 'X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version'?
<rsalveti> ogra_: Writing Boot Image /dev/disk/by-partlabel/boot
<rsalveti> ogra_: Processing triggers for initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (0.83) ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: on arale, after dist-upgrade
<rsalveti> it seems flash-kernel is trying to flash the kernel in there
<rsalveti> and makes the device to become dead
<ogra_> lovely
<ogra_> lets put FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=true into /etc/environemnt ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah
<popey> Ursinha: ya
<Ursinha> popey: hi :) we have modified https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing with the instructions to run smoke testing locally as close to as CI does, do you mind having a look to see if that looks okay?
<Ursinha> please :)
<Ursinha> there is also http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<popey> Ursinha: will take a look
<Ursinha> popey: thanks
<Chipaca> om26er: pong
<om26er> Chipaca, poke is giving me hard time
<Chipaca> om26er: it's not particularly user-friendly i'm afraid
<Chipaca> om26er: how can i help?
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552444/ ... but that will require you to call flash-kernel explicitly on nexus devices indeed
<om26er> Chipaca, I need to test silo 2, and need to create fake notifications with poke it says:
<om26er> Something went wrong: Please ensure the token filename's directory is readable only by you.
<Chipaca> om26er: chmod 0700 ~/.config/poke; chmod 0600 ~/.config/poke/token
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that's fine
<om26er> Chipaca, if I do "./poke -t Hi -b "there asagd"" is it supposed to show me something ?
<om26er> ...on the device
<om26er> it does print "200 {"ok":true}"
<Chipaca> om26er: yes
<om26er> Chipaca, hm, no notifications for me
<Chipaca> om26er: how's your network? :)
<om26er> Chipaca, its good
<om26er> Chipaca, I restart the device and I can see the notification
<Chipaca> om26er: at some point i'd like to sit down with you and debug logs and see what's going on, because it's not the first time i've seen weirdness with you and push
<ogra_> rsalveti, uploaded
<rsalveti> ogra_: lovely, thanks!
<Chipaca> om26er: did it continue receiving notifications such that you could test?
<om26er> Chipaca, yes, its good now. I am able to test it fine.
<Chipaca> om26er: excellent
<rsalveti> kenvandine: rebuilding your silo now
<rsalveti> robru: will trigger a new rtm image after silo 12 gets published
<kenvandine> rsalveti, thx
<robru> rsalveti: cool
<dobey> cihelp: hi, a new package is in vivid now "ubuntu-app-test" which should enable us to test pay-ui properly on devices, but the way tests are being run in jenkins, it doesn't get installed on the devices there. how can we get it installed on the device to run our tests?
<josepht> dobey: I'll add a task and see what needs to happen\
<dobey> josepht: thanks. i'm guessing once the tests are actually being run with adt-run in this scenario, it won't be an issue (but i don't know when that is going to happen)
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 252 building (started: 20150306-21:15) ===
<om26er> Chipaca, if you are still around, can you tell a way to force update to get latest gmail notifications ?
<om26er> instead of waiting 5 minutes
<Chipaca> om26er: yes, give me a moment
<Chipaca> gdbus call --session -d com.ubuntu.AccountPolld -o /com/ubuntu/AccountPolld -m com.ubuntu.AccountPolld.Poll
<Chipaca> om26er: ^
<om26er> Chipaca, super, thanks
<om26er> Chipaca, I have found a bug where gmail notifications won't appear in the menu, only the notification sound is heard.
<om26er> good thing is its not related to the new silo
<om26er> I'll report a bug now.
<Chipaca> om26er: wow
<Chipaca> om26er: turn on debug logs for push
<Chipaca> om26er: attach push and poll logs to bug
<Chipaca> om26er: thanks :)
<om26er> Chipaca, how to turn debug on ?
<Chipaca> om26er: debug logs for push: if device is writable, sed -i -e 's/info/debug/' /etc/xdg/ubuntu-push-client/config.json
<Chipaca> om26er: and restart ubuntu-push-client
<Chipaca> om26er: logs for push are in ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log
<Chipaca> om26er: logs for poll are in ~/.cache/upstart/account-polld.log
<om26er> Chipaca, bug 1429276
<ubot5> bug 1429276 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "With screen locked, notifications sometimes don't show up, only sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429276
<om26er> Chipaca, it happens when screen gets locked.
<Chipaca> om26er: niiice
<Chipaca> i think i'll be chasing that next week
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 252 DONE (finished: 20150306-22:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/252.changes ===
<josepht> dobey: that change has landed for the pay-ui ubuntu-app-test package
<dobey> great thanks
<josepht> np
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-07
<imgbot> === IMAGE 125 building (started: 20150307-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 125 DONE (finished: 20150307-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/125.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-08
<imgbot> === IMAGE 126 building (started: 20150308-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 126 DONE (finished: 20150308-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/126.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-07
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: can you have a quick look on https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/libhybris/+git/libhybris-ubuntu/+merge/288238 ?
<sil2100> morphis: looking
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> morphis: ok, commented
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
<morphis> sil2100: fixed (but the diff didn't refreshed yet)
<morphis> sil2100: can you approve if you are fine now?
<jin> davmor2: ping
<jin> davmor2: Hello!
<davmor2> jin: hello
<jin> davmor2: I am checking the dashboard: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<davmor2> jin: it will be hit today 3rd in the queue
<jin> davmor2: oh yes thanks for your answer
<davmor2> jin: I figured that might be the question :)
<jin> davmor2: hahahaha  you smart, mate
<jin> okay, let's wait for the result... :)
<davmor2> jin: check it tomorrow morning your time, I assume you are based in Asia right?  It should be covered by then but if the ticket is still in the queue and red label on it it means there was an issue and it got blocked waiting on a response from you. If you fill that in, in the comments on the ticket we can look at it when we start.
<davmor2> jin: other wise the silo and ticket will both be marked as passed
<sil2100> morphis: btw.! Did you by any chance pick up LP: #1517597 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1517597 in android (Ubuntu) "[regression] mouse pointer support on emulator is broken" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1517597
<morphis> sil2100: I did
<morphis> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1081
<sil2100> morphis: excellent, I suppose in that case emulator would only use the mouse cursor as a touch device, right?
<morphis> sil2100: not sure, anpok_ should know
<morphis> just releasing his fix :-)
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<anpok_> sil2100: yes
<morphis> anpok_, sil2100: can you help me verifying the emulator is really fixed with that silo?
<anpok_> yip
<morphis> anpok_: great!
<anpok_> brb.. just recreating an u-e from rc-proposed which should have the right mir verison...
<anpok_> morphis: not xenial build?
<anpok_> oh still building
<morphis> anpok_: not for the android package yet
<jgdx> jibel, hey, re: [1], this has had some unfortunate delays due to infra, could you maybe heighten the priority on that one? [1] https://trello.com/c/sxgt75nk/2855-1052-ubuntu-landing-006-ubuntu-system-settings-jgdx
<kgunn> anpok_: sil2100 did android get updated with the input fix for the emulator?
<kgunn> or is there a new bug?
<morphis> kgunn: landing is in progress
<morphis> kgunn: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1081
<sil2100> kgunn: it's in a silo
<morphis> sil2100: btw. packaging of the android package is now at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/android/+git/android
<sil2100> Oh
 * sil2100 notes that down
<morphis> sil2100: feel a lot better with that
<Saviq> davmor2, are you testing silo 50 on a bootstrapped/wiped device? did you get through the wizard after having installed it?
<davmor2> Saviq: not had a look at that yet but will shortly
<Saviq> davmor2, I think you can stop looking now
<Saviq> davmor2, it's in a crash loop
<Saviq> zsombi, just drop ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-* and restart unity8
<davmor2> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> zsombi, the wizard sends unity8 into a crash loop with silo 50
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15320881/
<Saviq> davmor2, can I bribe you to put https://trello.com/c/TpHXuLrK/2843-996-ubuntu-landing-057-unity8-unity-scope-click-dobey at the top of the list then?
<Saviq> unless both of you can confirm this is something wrong with my device
<davmor2> Saviq: no but you might be able to bribe rvr I'll be moving onto bluetooth next to upset morphis cause you know how I like to do that :)
<zsombi> Saviq: if the QQMlEngine is null, then we have a bigger problem... and it doesn't help if I have to do this with unity... what can happen so that the engine got null? is there a new view created meantime and the items were not cleaned somehow?
<morphis> davmor2: you know I am not "responsible" for bluetooth anymore, do you? ;-D
<Saviq> morphis, that doesn't help with davmor2
<davmor2> morphis: your names on the silo it's your fault :P
<dobey> Saviq: i think it needs rebuilt first
<zsombi> Saviq: does that happen on the normal first time use?
<morphis> davmor2: awe's name is on the silo too :-)
<Saviq> zsombi, that is "a normal first time use"
<Saviq> almost
<davmor2> morphis: yeah but I blame him for all the networking :D
<Saviq> I will wipe after installing silo 50 now
<zsombi> Saviq: well, almost is not teh first time use then :)
<zsombi> +normal
<Saviq> zsombi, still unacceptable
<zsombi> Saviq: is it almost because you "simulate" it to be? :)
<dobey> hmm
<Saviq> zsombi, I don't simulate anything, I just tell the shell to not skip the wizard
<zsombi> Saviq: it woudl help me a lot if I could see which style loading fails... right now I can only see ...
<Saviq> zsombi, I'm flashing the phone fresh now and will wipe after installing the silo
<Saviq> zsombi, that's as many symbols as apport would give me, would need to not optimize probably
<Saviq> dobey, I don't think it needs a rebuild, the previous silo with unity8 is looking like a fail right now
<dobey> Saviq: the one that landed last thurs/friday?
<Saviq> dobey, oh well, why's it in QA ready queue, then?
<zsombi> Saviq: it seems to me that it tries to create a style on an item that has no QML Engine assigned!
<dobey> Saviq: because the one that landed on friday wasn't landed yet, and i have no control over when things actually land or end up in the qa ready queue
<zsombi> Saviq: do you happen to create any StyledItem derived component in C++?
<dobey> but this is to be expected and normal with silos, so eh
<Saviq> zsombi, not that I know of
<dobey> and i wanted to ping pstolowski to see when the filters silo was going to land
<bfiller> sil2100: hey, can you give artmello permissions to create silos please?
<Saviq> urh, there's like 5 ongoing silos with unity8 now
<zsombi> Saviq: because that is what I actually see in line 9 of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15320863/: engine = 0x0
<dobey> yeah
<Saviq> zsombi, sure, that I get
<zsombi> Saviq: and that is due to QQmlEngine* engine = qmlEngine(parent);
<zsombi> Saviq: so the parent, in our case a StyledItem has no QML Engine assigned, so the style cannot be created
<zsombi> Saviq: and of course, the Q_ASSERT doesn't guard it well :/
<zsombi> Saviq: ok, I'll provide a fix for that, but that would not make you rife better, as the style won't be loaded... there has to be something in your code that tryes to set a style for a non-QML created styled item
<pstolowski> Saviq, we could combine social-actions with some other unity8 silo once we're happy with the impl
<Saviq> zsombi, we are creating views dynamically per screen
<zsombi> Saviq: do those views have QML Engine set?
<Saviq> zsombi, yes they do
<zsombi> ...
<Saviq> zsombi, in theory, on a phone, there should only ever be one screen on startup so that shouldn't matter
<Saviq> but more than that, how's the wizard affect that
<Saviq> zsombi, I'd say it must be a race, the wizard is smaller than the shell
<Saviq> zsombi, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/src/ShellApplication.cpp#L76
<zsombi> Saviq: it coudl be that the engine was always null there, and now that the default theme and other singletons are lkinked to a given QML Engine instance, it revealed that...
<Saviq> zsombi, FWIW it's real easy to reproduce... just start unity8 with that file gone (I'm confirming on a fresh-bootstrapped mako now)
<Saviq> and it came up in autopilot tests for unity8, for that matter, but no one paid attention it seems
<zsombi> Saviq: well, it woudl be nicer to see it repro on a smaller code so I can test it easier...
<zsombi> Saviq: actually we saw it and it ended up that it was something else.... kalikiana or t1mp may know more about that, about the unity8 startup we faced last time
<Saviq> zsombi, I'm afraid I can't spend time on that, I need to push at least one unity8 silo out today, so I'm jumping at 64 now
<zsombi> Saviq: but at that time the logs were not showing us any toolkit pain...
<Saviq> zsombi, what do you mean "no toolkit pain", that it crashed in a test?
<zsombi> Saviq: there were no signs of crashing in the toolkit
<zsombi> that's what I meant toolki tpain
<Saviq> zsombi, so it's fine if it crashes somewhere else, even though it didn't crash before?
<Saviq> and how is the traceback I showed you not "crashing in the toolkit"?
<zsombi> Saviq: as said, if you'd read the lines, it ended up that the crash was somewhere else...
<Saviq> it's a direct retrace of a crash from an autopiltot test
<zsombi> Saviq: hey, calm down, as said, we had not seen this so far
<Saviq> zsombi, do you agree that silo 50 is causing it to crash, and that it can't go in as is?
<zsombi> Saviq: have I said ever that it's not our fault? I'm sorry if you got it like that
<Saviq> regardless where the real issue is, the net result is that you can't use your phone when you first boot it up
<zsombi> All I'm trying is to get the cause of the crash
<rvr> mzanetti: Hi. How can I install new sticker sets? Currently, I can only see the default set. Through telegram.me doesn't work.
<mzanetti> rvr, when you receive a new sticker, you can install it from there
<mzanetti> rvr, I didn't implement uri handling (yet)
<rvr> mzanetti: How? I long tapped and nothing happened.
<jibel> Saviq, I saw the unity8 crash loop too this morning with silo 50 after reenabling the wizard. I wasn't sure it was it and reflashed
<mzanetti> rvr, swipe
<mzanetti> rvr, or right click if you have a mouse connected ;)
<rvr> mzanetti: I see, with the info icon
<mzanetti> yes
<zsombi> Saviq: one more question, if you don't mind, can you point me to the code where the first time use is handled?
<rvr> mzanetti: Is there any way to remove the sticker sets? (yet)
<mzanetti> rvr, nope :/
<mzanetti> rvr, you are probably wondering why I "fixed" the avatar thing the way I did (disabling it). Here's the complete reasoning behind it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/telegram-app/avatar-spinner/+merge/287868
<Saviq> zsombi, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Shell.qml#L581 it really just fills the shell and loads the wizard conditionally on those files
<rvr> mzanetti: At least the avatar is still editable using the top bar button
<mzanetti> rvr, yeah... that's always been the only way. the spinner is, and always was, only for downloading the high-res version of an avatar.
<rvr> mzanetti: Ahh, I see
<mzanetti> rvr, I totally see how you got tricked into thinking it would be for changing it...
<rvr> :D
<mzanetti> it is not ideal from a UX point of view
<Saviq> zsombi, so yeah, I just wiped mako, installed silo 50 on it, removed the files (could not wipe because I'd have lost adb/ssh)
<zsombi> Saviq: and you see the same...
<Saviq> zsombi, yes
<zsombi> Saviq: I'll provide a log to see where the hell are we failing to load the style.
<zsombi> Saviq: and fix the crash
<jibel> zsombi, flahs a device, install silo 50, then reset the device from u-s-s
<jibel> it'll trigger the crash
<zsombi> jibel: thx
<jibel> just the end user side test case
<davmor2> jibel: zsombi Saviq just confirmed the bootloop and failed the silo
<zsombi> davmor2: I'm on it
<Saviq> zsombi, I'm pushing for a different unity8 silo then, should be tested in a few h
<Saviq> jibel, what do you do with https://trello.com/c/TpHXuLrK/2843-996-ubuntu-landing-057-unity8-unity-scope-click-dobey ? it's not actually ready to test since it needs a rebuild at least
<dobey> it's rebuilding now
<jibel> Saviq, if it's rebuilding, this card can be deleted and a new one will be created once it's marked ready again
<jibel> usually we check the status of the request before starting the verification
<dobey> something really needs to be done about that, so that cards are kept in sync with biletto status
<dobey> or we need a QA view on biletto, and drop trello
<Saviq> agreed, and auto-ack should prevent conflicts or something
<Saviq> dobey, how long do you need after it rebuilds?
<jibel> dobey, dropping trello would be my preferred option. The trello board exists just because the original spreadsheet didn't offer much flexibility. Now we just have to find the time to do it.
<dobey> Saviq: how long do unity8 autopkgtests take?
<Saviq> dobey, ~2h
<Saviq> on a good day
<Saviq> today looks like a good day http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<rvr> mzanetti: telegram update approved. Please, it's important to keep the test plan up to date. Current one is quite complete.
<Saviq> dobey, oh actually just over an hour these days it looks like http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity8/xenial/amd64/
<dobey> well, as long there isn't a qt, perl, pythom, etc upload eating up the queue i guess
<mzanetti> rvr, can you please tell that to jin? He's the maintainer, I'm just a drive-by contributor.
<mzanetti> rvr, and thanks for testing/approving it!
<rvr> mzanetti: Sure!
 * rvr is even happier now he can use stickers
<mzanetti> hehe+
<mzanetti> many people will be
<mzanetti> popey, seems it is approved :) can you publish please?
<mzanetti> stickkaaas!
<popey> mzanetti: yay
<popey> mzanetti: rvr where's the click that was tested?
<rvr> popey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1076
<popey> mzanetti: changelog? * Stickasss, * Fix reconnect issue" ?
<rvr> popey: Replies.
<popey> rvr: plus what I said?
<mzanetti> popey, reconnect issue has been fixed in the one before
<mzanetti> popey, yeah, replies
<popey> so "just" replies and stickers?
<mzanetti> yeah... well, let me check the changelog to be sure
<mzanetti> popey, yeah... mostly that's it... I've also upgraded the items to use the SDK ListItem instead of the old ListItemWithActions from ucs...
<mzanetti> but that should ideally be invisible to the end user
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: done
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<zsombi> Saviq: we have the wizard... so we may be lucky to push one more build
<rvr> kenvandine: ping
<rvr> Oops, actually...
<kenvandine> rvr pong
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<kenvandine> question about silo 6?
<rvr> kenvandine: Yes
<kenvandine> you should see nothing changed :)
<rvr> kenvandine: No visible changes?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> just switched from a private API to qtsystems
<rvr> I have attached the bt and usb kb and mouse, and they work fine
<kenvandine> and the affected plugin is actually disabled
<rvr> kenvandine: Ahhh
<kenvandine> :)
<rvr> Ok
<kenvandine> should be enabled soon, but that'll be a different landing
<kenvandine> this mostly just removes a pile of code :)
<rvr> Yeah, I saw it
<rvr> Ok, then it's fine
<rvr> Approving it
<kenvandine> great, thx
<kenvandine> when we enable the plugin, it'll actually work on the desktop too :)
<kenvandine> it didn't before
<Saviq> zsombi, note https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/057 is already lander-acked, should land in QA's queue within an hour or two
<zsombi> Saviq: ok, so that means we'd need to pull unity8 again to silo50 before we go again with it
<Elleo> trainguards: could someone kick off a rebuild of silo 69 just for arm64 on vivid please?
<sil2100> Elleo: on it
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks :)
<sil2100> Elleo: ongoing, yw o/
<Saviq> zsombi, no, you just need to wait for it, you can't land without unity8 because our autopkgtests will fail
<rvr> mardy: Hi. I'm testing silo 36... I think there is a typo in the dialog's title, "Duplicate account". Shouldn't it be "Duplicated account"?
<Saviq> rvr, disagree, duplicate is better, it's an adjective instead of... whatever the other word is :)
<dbarth__> yeah, and really the silo is quite needed so we can then build and land the other one
<Saviq> but not a native speaker so ;)
<dbarth__> rvr: ^^ 77 is queued right after 36, and 77 has the critical fix i'd like to get in for ota-10; just that it needs that dependency update that is in 36
<dbarth__> ie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1544063
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1544063 in webapps-sprint "UI freezes when trying to log in from youtube scope" [Critical,In progress]
<dbarth__> and a couple of nice design updates
<Saviq> robru, hey, is it expected that it takes almost an hour for britney to start testing silos? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/57
<rvr> Saviq: Ok :)
<rvr> dbarth__: Ack
<rvr> dbarth__: Silo 36 approved
<dbarth__> rvr: thanks!
<dbarth__> rvr: silo 77 is just next, i re-approved it, so it should pop up on the qa board
<davmor2> morphis_: ^ \o/
<davmor2> morphis_: still needed 47 but no regressions on connections before installing the silo and with 47 installed most thing now work as expected again
<Saviq> jibel, any chance to expedite https://trello.com/c/QTDB4lAF/2857-996-ubuntu-landing-057-unity8-unity-scope-click-dobey then? :)
<Saviq> alesage, if you're testing silos today ↑ :)
<alesage> Saviq, ack, appears to be next up
<dobey> hmm
<robru> Saviq: yes, britney runs each silo in sequence, takes about an hour to get through them all
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks for talking to victor for me. :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, np
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-08
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service vivid amd64 on silo 80?
<robru> boiko: done
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<anpok> trainguards: could you restart the arm64 xenial build in landing silo 006
<Mirv> anpok: sure
<dbarth> hey trainguards
<dbarth> is there a way to accelerate a landing in progress on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/923
<dbarth> in order to rebuild and test https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1003 faster
<Mirv> dbarth: yes, if you swear not to close browser tabs regarding http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#account-plugins before they are Valid Candidates
<Mirv> dbarth: I mean, if you make sure they eventually migrate
<dbarth> ah
<Mirv> dbarth: so just say "yes" and I'll merge the silo
<dbarth> ahem, "yes"
<Mirv> dbarth: done! thanks. the only reason the automerge does not happen automatically earlier is so that it's made sure the landers will look the xenial landing to the end of it.
<dbarth> brilliant!
<dbarth> thanks Mirv
<dbarth> now i need to keep monitoring those tabs
 * sil2100 doesnt have internet currently
<rvr> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> rvr: hi
<rvr> pete-woods: How can I test the changes for silo 75?
<pete-woods> rvr: good question. I'll upload an updated VPN editor app with the checkbox for "never default" in it
<pete-woods> then if you connect the the canonical VPN, you should still be able to use the internet
<rvr> pete-woods: Ok
<pete-woods> rvr: I have updated the test plan on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1070
<jgdx> pete-woods, rvr, could also install silo 38, but yea, a bit late
<Saviq> rvr, davmor2, I will pay good money for getting https://trello.com/c/QTDB4lAF/2857-996-ubuntu-landing-057-unity8-unity-scope-click-dobey through ;)
<rvr> pete-woods: Thanks
<davmor2> Saviq: it is next in the queue I think silo 57
<Saviq> davmor2, just sayin'
<rvr> Saviq: Yes, it's the next :)
<Saviq> ;)
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of messaging-app xenial i386 on silo 52?
<rvr> pete-woods: Wee. Seems I could connect to the VPN :)
<pete-woods> rvr: cool
<pete-woods> glad that worked
<rvr> pete-woods: But I cannot browse
<pete-woods> rvr: dammit
<pete-woods> rvr: can you connect directly to an IP address? (e.g. 216.58.208.142 for google)
<sil2100> boiko: on it
<rvr> pete-woods: Ah, I can browse, but not to start.ubuntu.com
<pete-woods> rvr: I think the canonical VPN owns the DNS entries for *.ubuntu.com and *.canonical.com
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<pete-woods> and probably breaks them, to be honest
<rvr> pete-woods: Yeah, seems so
<rvr> pete-woods: I can google
<pete-woods> awesome
<pete-woods> rvr: can you also connect to a host inside the VPN?
<Saviq> davmor2, please give me updates on silo 57 when you have any :)
<abeato> john-mcaleely, sil2100 I have a new device tarball for frieza: http://people.canonical.com/~abeato/avila/ubuntu/device_frieza-20160308.0.tar.xz
<abeato> sil2100, would it be possible to have a new rc release with it?
 * abeato got disconnected so not sure if somebody saw that ^^
<sil2100> abeato: sure
<sil2100> In a moment :)
<abeato> sil2100, great, thanks
<abeato> sil2100, sure, not in a hurry :)
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: can you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/954 ?
<sil2100> Looking
<morphis> I think seb128 already reviewed the packaging changes before
<morphis> seb128: or I am wrong?
<seb128> I did
<morphis> great :-)
<morphis> seb128, sil2100: then lets get this landed finally
<seb128> \o/
<sil2100> Oh :)
<sil2100> Ok then o/ Look okayish and since seb128 had a look at the binNEW bits then it should be good for release
<morphis> sil2100: awesome
<sil2100> abeato: new device-tarball rc image is in the channel
<abeato> sil2100, nice, thanks!
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sil2100: I'm a bit puzzled on what to do with the failing ppc64el tst https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-050/excuses.html - it seems to fail because of old/new u-s-s-o-a dependency issue (or do you see the log otherwise?). I wonder if you (mainly sil2100) agree that we could ask QA to re-test 050 already now with a pretty please on top? vivid is already green a
<Mirv> nd xenial is besides that one test
<sil2100> hmm
<Mirv> that ppc64el issue seems to just linger, I've reran it four times but as you see britney even lists different version for s390x and ppc64el, not sure if it's going to get fixed without some manual refresh
<Mirv> oh, correction, s390x is also running/queued and not always failed so that's also a "ack" blocker
<Mirv> last week I spent Wednesday morning -> Friday waiting for autopkgtest results on 050 and sometimes it's not time well spent
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, it doesn't really look like any real regression
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa/davmor2: ^ if you have time, please take silo 50 again into consideration while we try to wait/retry xenial ppc64el/s390x tests for one package. vivid is green already.
<jibel> Mirv, does it fix the crash with the wizard?
<Mirv> jibel: yes
<Mirv> zsombi can answer any technical details if needed
<jibel> Mirv, there is already media-hub and pulseaudio in the queue you have time to fix the failing arches
<Mirv> jibel: sure just FYI so that you can mentally have it queued. autopkgtests builders have huge queues so one never knows how long it will take.
<jibel> Mirv, yeah I'll mentally test it too ;)
<rvr> mzanetti: Hmm... I updated Telegram on OTA9.1 on my own phone, and right now it displays a blank page when it's opened. Sometimes it takes a while to load, but now seems stuck. Have you seen that?
<mzanetti> rvr, please try this:
<rvr> mzanetti: Ok, it was the network
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> good (well, not so good - but at least we know what's going on)
<mzanetti> I wonder how I did end up owning telegram :D
<rvr> mzanetti: Sorry :D
<mzanetti> no prob :D
<rvr> mzanetti: I guess Jin works in a different time zone
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> also he's mostly working on other stuff... he's just keeping it rolling
<Mirv> rvr: sounds familiar to me with earlier telegram versions too, sometimes that blank page startup happens and I need to start it again
 * rvr wonders whether a bug exists for that
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app/+bug/1535344
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535344 in Telegram app "App doesn't start, just a blank screen is displayed" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rvr> pete-woods: Silo 75 approved
<pete-woods> rvr: awesome, thanks!
<pete-woods> jgdx: ^ FYI
<jgdx> pete-woods, great news
<davmor2> Saviq, dobey: just double checking but it looks like you lose the feed back that the app is downloading will trial it with dekko as that is pretty big
<dobey> davmor2: was working fine for me
<davmor2> Saviq, dobey: oh no I see what the issue is.  If the page hasn't finished loading the images so the orange bar at the bottom is still going it never updates the install % allow it to load all the page fully and then it does
<dobey> Dakirby309-Simply-Styled-OS-Ubuntu.ico.png
<dobey> err
<davmor2> dobey: try it with utorch I think it is because a lot of the apps are pretty small and the images are taking longer than the app to download
<dobey> davmor2: it should just show 0% and then immediately end up getting switched to the next preview then, though
<dobey> davmor2: is that what happens?
<davmor2> dobey: yeap I get the 0% so on dekko it is at like 30% before the images have finished loading so it is 0%-30%-35%-40% and so on utorch has a load of images so has finished before the images so never shows progress
<davmor2> dobey: are we not caching the image they seem to reload on ever page
<rvr> jhodapp: ping
<Saviq> davmor2, hmm weird, image loading should be separate to that (and anyway that doesn't sound like something caused by that silo I'd say)
<Saviq> I mean a pre-existing issue
<davmor2> Saviq: most likely it's just I haven't tested it in a while so have only just noticed it :)
<dobey> davmor2: the dash handles all the images
<jhodapp> rvr, pong
<dobey> davmor2: this is definitely not new
<Saviq> davmor2, right, confirmed, old bug
<davmor2> dobey: :)
<davmor2> dobey: so you're saying it is Saviq fault
<rvr> jhodapp: Hi. Was silo 19 rebuilt? I got a new card in trello
<Saviq> davmor2, just tried on frieza with utorch, and while the files should be cached, they're possibly not cached at that size, so need to be resized every time, totally our fault
<jhodapp> rvr, it was yes, but only added a code comment
<davmor2> Saviq: is there a bug for that?
<davmor2> Saviq: if not I will write one up
<rvr> jhodapp: I see
<Saviq> davmor2, please do
<davmor2> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1554602
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554602 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click scope image are not cached at the right size triggering reloads on every page" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, is anyone looking into devel-proposed not booting on mako since image #447 (or #446, confirming now)?
<sil2100> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> sil2100, do you know the bug#?
<sil2100> Saviq: I mean... jibel was looking into that, stgraber and ondra were taking a look as well
<sil2100> Not sure if there's anyone driving
<sil2100> Yeah, one moment
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1551150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551150 in Canonical System Image "devel-proposed - android lxc container fails to start" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> Still no solution though...
<Saviq> :S
<ondra> Saviq it's in progress, but not top priority for me atm
<Saviq> ondra, yeah, thanks, will monitor the bug
<dbarth> rvr: this one still needs building again? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/893
<dbarth> rvr: i've been rebuilding it 1000 times almost... ;)
<rvr> sil2100 can you take a look ^
<alecu> sil2100: which are the click packages that need the workarounds you just mentioned? Or is that something that applies to every click?
<sil2100> alecu: from what I know there's a new camera-app that depends on the rc-proposed framework
<sil2100> I know there will also be a few others in the nearest time as well
<sil2100> This will be also relatively common
<alecu> right
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I have flashed my krillin with  version 425 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu channel and tried apt-get update/dist-upgrade but it all hangs onSetting up bluez (5.37-0ubuntu5~overlay1) ... bluetooth stop/waiting
<sil2100> morphis: ^ do you know anything about that?
<sil2100> We published that version in the morning, IIRC it didn't require anything special from the device side
<dbarth> hey trainguards or anyone able to help on ppa size issues
<dbarth> we've got that oxide build ppas we'd like to get space extensions for:
<dbarth> https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds
<cjwatson> dbarth: moment
<cjwatson> dbarth: (fwiw the primary way to request this kind of thing is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad; but don't bother now)
<cjwatson> dbarth: which of those PPAs, and what size do you need
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> dbarth: bearing in mind that ppa.launchpad.net is critically short of space right now; it's due to be extended on Monday-ish but we somehow need it to limp on until then
<rvr> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> rvr, here
<rvr> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/+bug/1436912
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1436912 in Canonical System Image "Unlocalized notification option ("Message")" [High,In progress]
<rvr> Saviq: That project is not set to expose translations to Launchpad, can you?
<Saviq> rvr, oh sorry, right away
<Saviq> rvr, done
<rvr> Saviq: sil2100: Thanks. Now we must make sure that ubuntu-settings-components translations files are included in the language pack.
<Saviq> rvr, https://code.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/ is responsible for that AFAICT
<morphis> bzoltan_: you're using an older citrain version it seems
<rvr> Saviq: I think that some projects include something in debian rules.
<morphis> bzoltan_: restarting services during upgrade is prevented if you use latest citrain
<Saviq> rvr, indeed, X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<Saviq> rvr, it's there already
<rvr> Saviq: Oh, great
<rvr> So let's wait for the next export
<Saviq> rvr, I *think* we might not be building .mo files in there at all :/
<Saviq> ah mostly because we don't have a single .po there <facepalm />
<Saviq> how did we miss enabling the translation on this...
<Saviq> rvr, it's imported now, please look through https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-settings-components/es/+translate
<Saviq> or get someone to, since they're your translations ;)
<rvr> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> rvr, not sure how to get the import out of "needs review" in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubuntu-settings-components though
<Mirv> Saviq: fi translated too now :)
 * Saviq has no powers for that
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks :)
<rvr> Done :D
<rvr> Saviq: Those are reviewed and approved by translation teams
<Mirv> Saviq: those are not "Needs review" anymore for Spanish or Finnish, but LP has a delay before it updates other data besides "Last Changed" column
<Mirv> which might also mean there's a delay before the translations are actually downloadable. I think it might be around similar delay as in PPA publishing (~15mins), but not sure
<Mirv> Saviq: well, now it updated actually already. es, fi, pl translated
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<rvr> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> rvr, pong
<rvr> jhodapp: Silo 19 approved, but I have a question about media hub
<jhodapp> rvr, awesome thanks, sure thing
<rvr> jhodapp: I was playing an album, and I closed the music app
<rvr> jhodapp: The music keeps playing
<rvr> Is that intended?
<rvr> I can use the indicator to go next/previous track
<jhodapp> rvr, no it's not intended, were you testing on Arale by chance?
<rvr> jhodapp: Yes
<jhodapp> rvr, you might have hit the media-hub hang that I just fixed and set as approved in this request: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1075
<jhodapp> rvr, if you hit that again while testing that MR, then it'd be good to file a new bug
<rvr> No phone calls this time
<rvr> jhodapp: Hmm...
<rvr> Checking without the silo packages
<jhodapp> rvr, yeah I think you hit the deadlock issue
<bzoltan_> morphis: I do no use citran... it is a simple apt-get dist-uograde what hangs
<bzoltan_> morphis: what the citrain does to avoid that? I have now marked the bkuez to hold
<morphis> bzoltan_: I would recommend to always use citrain to install a silo
<morphis> it does a lot of neat things
<bzoltan_> morphis: I have better tool for that :)
<bzoltan_> morphis: i have suffered so much with various tools that i decided to use my own... since than life is easy
<morphis> bzoltan_: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/citrain#L89 is what you are looking for
<morphis> bzoltan_: .. or not :-)
<morphis> line 89 and 90 is what you want
<morphis> ah + 91
<bzoltan_> morphis: with this you can trust me :) i am doing more AP tests with more silos then the whole platform together :)
<morphis> + the steps to revert those things
<morphis> bzoltan_: possible :-)
<morphis> I am just for a tool which is common and would do the same mistake for everyone then fixes a dozen of different mistakes
<bzoltan_> morphis: + i did try citrain.. crashed, hanged
<morphis> bzoltan_: what did crash? citrain or the upgrade?
<bzoltan_> morphis: citrain
<bzoltan_> morphis: I hev found it unreliable
<bzoltan_> have
<morphis> bzoltan_: it got better
<bzoltan_> morphis: I am sure it did :)
<Saviq> bzoltan_, silo 57 is publishing, will make sure it's built and tested again before morning
<Saviq> s/it's/silo 50/
<bzoltan_> Saviq: Cool, thanks.. will do
<Saviq> bzoltan_, I did just say that *I* will make sure, but whatever you wanna do, sure ;)
<Saviq> bzoltan_, I also filed a few OTA10 criticals in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=ota10-sdk
<Saviq> well, a couple, not few
<Saviq> biab
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  seeing that this landing of the UITK took two months.. i am sceptical that there will be any new landing in OTA10 :( Something is not right with this landing process... IMO we should have pushed the UITK a month ago to the rc-proposed and itterate 3-4 more quick landings. Now I am rolling this huge changelog for weeks... not good.
<bzoltan_> sil2100: jibel: ^
<rvr> jhodapp: Why are the MPRIS controls only activated in the indicator when the music app is in the foreground?
<rvr> jhodapp: I think that what happened before was that I started reproducing an album using the scopes
<rvr> jhodapp: So when I closed the music app, the scope queue was still on memory
<ahayzen> rvr, sounds like bug 1534169
<ubot5> bug 1534169 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "When playing audio from two sources with bgplaylists support (eg music-app and scope) it becomes confusing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534169
<ahayzen> or at least part of what happens in the case
<rvr> ahayzen: Yeah, I thought the music app was playing when it was the music scope
<ahayzen> yeah confusing :-)
<jhodapp> rvr, that's another bug that I've yet to fix
<jhodapp> rvr, we'll be redoing the way media-hub tracks the current player and reports over MPRIS
<jhodapp> rvr, bbiab, switching locations
<jhodapp> rvr, doing a rebuild on silo 48 so you'll probably see second QA request on it, apologies for the noise
<Saviq> trainguards, can we please force-merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/996, I'd rather not wait for the armhf queue in proposed migration to go away... we're really pressed to land unity8 silos asap (britney was happy with that req last night)
<robru> Saviq: looking
<robru> Saviq: oh i see, it's mostly passed but just waiting for armhf.
<Saviq> robru, yup
<robru> Saviq: please do keep an eye on that to make sure it passes
<Saviq> robru, will do
<robru> Saviq: I'll merge for now
<Saviq> robru, thank you
<dobey> hmm
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome.
<robru> Oh god it's so slow. I need to get on that parallelism branch and get that in production asap
<Saviq> trainguards, can anyone please click ♻ on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-050/excuses.html ?
<Saviq> I wonder if it has to be retried with all of proposed instead, since it's the proposed version that's the only one that passed yet http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/xenial/ppc64el/
<robru> Saviq: you need a core dev, not a train guard
<Saviq> grh
<robru> Saviq: one day I'll make core dev and the distinction won't matter
<Saviq> robru, actually I might need more than core dev, because a ♻ won't be enough
<robru> Saviq: what do you need then?
<Saviq> robru, someone with access to snakefruit
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Re-running_tests
<Saviq> will wait for pitti in the morning, this should be a quickie
<robru> Saviq: Hmmmmmmm. Try #ubuntu-release for people who can access snakefruit
<Saviq> robru, yeah, sorry for the noise, will have to wait until tomorrow anyway
<robru> Saviq: OK no worries
<Saviq> Mirv, when you're up, to get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-050/excuses.html passing you need u-s-s-o-a re-ran with the rest of proposed, since it only first passed with the proposed version (or well, wait for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts to migrate)
<Saviq> Mirv, oh well, but you should know - you landed it yourself https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/923 ;P
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-09
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, dbarth promised to keep on staring at the xenial part
<Mirv> and I did too
<Mirv> now it seems finally done, the queue was just again so freakingly big
<dbarth_> cjwatson: sorry; here is the answer from yesterday: https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds
<dbarth_> cjwatson: Chris had left a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/287462 to get the ugprade
<dbarth_> cjwatson: next week would be fine if you expect storage to arrive soon
<abeato> sil2100, morning
<abeato> sil2100, I need a new rc for frieza, using device tarball http://people.canonical.com/~abeato/avila/ubuntu/device_frieza-20160309.0.tar.xz , mind triggering that?
<Mirv> seb128: if you had the possibility, the libubuntutoolkit5/-dev at binNEW review would be still waiting (some bugs fixed in the same silo meanwhile) https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-050/+sourcepub/6183236/+listing-archive-extra
<sil2100> abeato: sure
<abeato> thanks
<seb128> Mirv, oh right, going to try to get to that this morning
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<sil2100> abeato: done :)
<abeato> sil2100, thanks :)
<dbarth_> sil2100: hey, back on the issue i had yesterday about the need to rebuild a silo or not
<dbarth_> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/893
<dbarth_> it's been tested and so on; but some commits short-circuited us
<sil2100> hmm
<dbarth_> sil2100: yeah...
<sil2100> dbarth_: problematic, the directly-uploaded change for indicator-datetime looks like something we shouldn't overwrite
<sil2100> dbarth_: not sure what the train means by calendar-app having new commits - did anyone push to trunk in the meantime?
<anpok_> hm I am runnning the webbrowser autopilot tests as part of our mir release plan.. is there a known issue in rc-proposed? I get 64 failures with the plain ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu image
<robru> sil2100: yes there are new commits on trunk, if you click through to the Jenkins log it shows that
<dbarth_> so that's a rebuild, and a re-qa :/ maybe fast tracked if possible
<dbarth_> i'll trigger the new rebuild now
<robru> dbarth_: well, theoretically you could release the silo as is
<sil2100> dbarth_: yeah, for indicator-datetime I would also recomment re-including stgraber's change and adding it to one of the merges
<sil2100> dbarth_: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247161942/indicator-datetime_15.10+16.04.20160129-0ubuntu1_15.10+16.04.20160129-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<robru> dbarth_: the trunk commit would be included in the next release instead of this one
<robru> sil2100: dbarth_ no it doesn't work to add a distro upload to one of the MPs, you need to commit it direct to trunk
<sil2100> For calendar yeah, I suppose
<sil2100> robru: we could force-publish it then, overwriting it but the change would still be there
<dbarth_> would it?
<sil2100> dbarth_: it would if you would include it in one of the MPs
<sil2100> dbarth_: or you can do it as robru said, so direct-push to trunk and then rebuild indicator-datetime
<sil2100> Any solution is fine for me, we don't really care that much about package history
<robru> dbarth_: sorry there's two things, I'm talking about calendar, the trunk commit will be built in the next build if you publish the current thing without it. Indicator of different, publishing will clobber the distro upload
<dbarth_> right
<dbarth_> so they need to be managed differently
<dbarth_> i think we can deal more simply with the calendar part
<dbarth_> the indicator-datetime part is where i need to take care
<dbarth_> to double check; i need to modify one of the MPs to add the change from stgraber to it, and rebuild the silo with that updated MP, correct?
<dbarth_> to make sure the commit won't conflict, on xenial specifically
<dbarth_> bbiab, sorry
<robru> dbarth-afk: yeah i guess that would work but it didn't really make sense. Don't sully a good mp with an unrelated change, just commit direct to trunk, as the manual distro upload is conceptually similar to a direct trunk commit.
<robru> Anyways, gnight ;-)
<davmor2> Saviq: is you team responsible for the welcome wizard?
<dbarth> rvr: i will need some record of whether calendar-app and indicator-datetime are good to land from a qa perspective; re: silo 003
<dbarth> right now the calendar-app changes have been merged already (xenial and vivid as trunk doesn't make a difference afaict)
<rvr> dbarth: Silo 3, let me see
<dbarth> and indicator-datetime had been qa'ed and proved to work afaict as well, on vivid at least, where the packages and branches seem good
<dbarth> so i would request a qa waiver for xenial, to then ask charles to commit the branches to indicator-datetime trunk (xenial)
<rvr> dbarth: Well, it seems it is still not ready "Destination version 15.10+16.04.20160129-0ubuntu2 is missing from changelog (indicator-datetime/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (calendar-app/xenial)". But I don't know how bileto does those checks and how to fix them. You need to talk to sil2100 or robru.
<dbarth> rvr: i was having that discussion with them an hour ago
<dbarth> from their pov i could land, albeit with some contorsions
<dbarth> but before i go down that path, i also need a record from you about the silo being functionally good
<rvr> dbarth: Ah, if they are ok, then I will unblock the card and move it to the ready for QA lane.
<rvr> Done
<dbarth> rvr: ok cool; but you hadn't tested it already? or popey?
<rvr> dbarth: I haven't
<dbarth> the calendar part got merged (and released on the store)
<dbarth> rvr: hmm, ok; then i'll let you double check on vivid that the i-datetime part works as expected with the new calendar-app click
<dbarth> ping me back when i can annoy everyone again about that landing
<rvr> dbarth: Ack
<davmor2> Saviq: is you team responsible for the welcome wizard? first page of the welcome wizard is in blue text
<dbarth> thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, right, yes, please add a screenshot to bug #1554616
<ubot5> bug 1554616 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell and dash visual issues with new UITK and palette" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554616
<davmor2> Saviq: done thanks
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 5 approved, happy to see all gmail notifications :)
<jgdx> rvr, thank you and I'm glad to hear it.
<Elleo> trainguards: could someone trigger a rebuild of silo 69 on vivid arm64 please?
<sil2100> Elleo: on it
<sil2100> Elleo: done
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks :)
<Mirv> robru: hi. there's something specifically wrong with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-045/excuses.html in that it hasn't been updated since the morning (2016.03.09 04:08:51 +0000)
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Do you think there would be a possibility for me to get some kind of write access to the public_html/click_packages ubuntu-archive directory on snakefruit?
<sil2100> cjwatson: to that dir exclusively
<sil2100> anpok_, morphis: hey! How's the silo 21 testing going? I see the emulator got tested, right?
<morphis> sil2100: yes, jhodapp tested mako yesterday
<sil2100> Looking good so far?
<morphis> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> We can't wait for the emulator unblock ;)
<morphis> sil2100: yeah, I saw your mail :-)
<ogra_> stop fixing the emulator, sell moar phones !
<morphis> sil2100: btw. devel-proposed still doesn't boot, right?
<jhodapp> morphis, sil2100 working on testing flo now
<morphis> jhodapp: good
<sil2100> morphis: yeah, still down, ondra is assigned to it
<sil2100> jhodapp: excellent
<jhodapp> sil2100, should the xenail dev image on mako be booting atm? For me it never gets past the Google logo
<morphis> jhodapp: so lets skip xenial then :-)
<sil2100> jhodapp: sadly devel-proposed is busted right now, you'd have to test on devel
<jhodapp> morphis, yeah not much I can do there anyway
<sil2100> jhodapp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1551150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551150 in Canonical System Image "devel-proposed - android lxc container fails to start" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> jhodapp: but devel is pretty recent, it's a few weeks old but at least boots ;)
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> (in case it has all the packages you need of course)
<jhodapp> sil2100, worth testing these tarballs on?
<sil2100> I suppose would be nice to at least do a quick one
<sil2100> Just to make sure we won't make something unbootable or such after devel-proposed is unblocked
<jhodapp> sil2100, sure, I'll test it after vivid then
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: that sounds technically challenging to arrange, but also unnecessary; that directory is maintained by a cron job
<cjwatson> sil2100: the cron job in question lives in lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/click-sync/trunk
<sil2100> cjwatson: hmmmm... ok, so I have an idea how to workaround this without requiring this permission change, in case that is not viable
<sil2100> cjwatson: since we'll be doing some workarounds for locking down certain clicks, but now that I think of it it doesn't need to necessarily be in the same directory
<sil2100> cjwatson: anyway, thanks for pointing to the cronjob :)
<sil2100> This I didn't know and was actually wondering where that's stored
<cjwatson> dbarth: I've left a comment on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/287462 - it will indeed need to wait until next week.
<ogra_> sil2100, you committed to it 33 min ago :P
<sil2100> Yeah, now I noticed, ok, so I'm actually looking for the crontab with cronjobs ;p
<sil2100> Not the actual script being run
<sil2100> cjwatson: do you know if the cron-line for executing click-sync is available somewhere?
<sil2100> i.e. would it be possible for me to change the click-sync arguments in the crontab by myself somehow or will I have to poke someone from ubuntu-archive?
<cjwatson> 11,41 * * * *           bzr up -q ~/click-sync && ~/click-sync/click-sync.py --credentials-file ~/.config/click-toolbelt/credentials.json https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com ~/public_html/click_packages
<cjwatson> You won't be able to change those by yourself
<sil2100> Thanks
<Elleo> sil2100: heya, that arm64 rebuild on vivid for silo 69 doesn't seem to have rebuilt, it's still listed as just having failed 21 hours ago?
<sil2100> huh, maybe I got a timeout
<sil2100> Retrying...
<Elleo> thanks
<dbarth> cjwatson: ack
<seb128> Mirv, those binNEW looks fine, feel free to publish it
<jhodapp> sil2100, is it a known bug that audio recording isn't working at all on the latest rc-proposed images for mako and flo (and perhaps other devices)?
<sil2100> jhodapp: hm, didn't hear about it so far
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ^ ?
<jhodapp> sil2100, I've just run into it was mako and flo last night and today
<jhodapp> image 382 for both
<davmor2> sil2100, jhodapp: hmm should be unless the pulseaudio had some config left over in the silo, let me try hear
<davmor2> jhodapp: I get audio recording on latest on arale
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<davmor2> let me flash mako
<jhodapp> davmor2, it may be mako flo specific as they're pretty much the same thing
<davmor2> jhodapp: I'll let you know shortly
<jhodapp> ok
<rvr> alex-abreu: Silo 16 approved
<alex-abreu> rvr, awesome thx !
<davmor2> jhodapp: confirmed I blame morphis  ;)
<jhodapp> :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, sil2100 same is true for the xenial image on both
<davmor2> jhodapp: you think xenial boots wow when did that get fixed
<jhodapp> davmor2, hehe, the devel, not the proposed
<davmor2> jhodapp: devel is ancient
<jhodapp> yeah, but seems to suffer the same recording issue
<davmor2> jhodapp: so that could be cpp issue a xenial issue or something else altogether
<jhodapp> yeah
<davmor2> or a libhybris I guess
<davmor2> morphis: is it likely that mako and flo might need a libhybris update maybe?
<Saviq> davmor2, do you plan to have a verdict on UITK today?
<davmor2> Saviq: depends do you promise that you will fix the welcome wizard asap, hum hum hum ?  ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, I will replace it https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/255
<davmor2> Saviq: should be any second I think I've found the only issues I'm going to find and I think they are all application bugs now rather than uitk so will pass it shortly
<Saviq> davmor2, ack, thanks!
<davmor2> Saviq, zsombi: any second
<zsombi> davmor2: one :)
<Saviq> w00t w00t!
 * Saviq publishes
<Saviq> will probably faile due to missing privileges
<Saviq> -e
<davmor2> yay
<davmor2> Saviq: it's nice when the bot says you suck right ;)
<Saviq> mterry, can you please have a look at packaging ↑
<mterry> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> yeah, could be a bit more delicate
<Saviq> like I am
<Saviq> oops, we'll kinda skip the previous unity8 migration to xenial... oh well
<Saviq> mterry, thankies
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  exciting times :)
<Saviq> bzoltan_, and it only took two weeks ;P
<Saviq> bzoltan_, FWIW, unity8's autopilot and QML tests are meant to pass, sometimes not on first try (we're trying to eradicate flaky tests), but overall they need to pass - we'd have found the crashing wizard earlier if the results were looked at
<bzoltan_> Saviq: No stress anymore :)
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, wow quite a silo that 50
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan:  tell me about it :) took two months to get it in
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: comsulted with cardiologist few times during the time
<pmcgowan> landing drugs
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: landing 9 OTA bugfixes feels like being on drugs...I guess :)
<davmor2> jhodapp: did you file a bug for the issue with recording?
<jhodapp> davmor2, no
<boiko> robru: I can't remember, if I remove one component from a silo, do I need to assign it again?
<morphis> davmor2: not sure, but which audio recording is not working? as it could be the changed pulseaudio too :-)
<morphis> davmor2, jhodapp: can one of you file a bug for that?
<morphis> against pulseaudio would be a good start :-)
<robru> boiko: no but you need me to delete it from the ppa
<boiko> robru: could you please remove history-service from silo 40 then?
<jhodapp> morphis, sure
<robru> boiko: yeah gimme a minute, just need coffee
<boiko> robru: sure, no rush, and coffee is always a good idea :)
<jhodapp> morphis, davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1555307
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555307 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Audio recording does not work on flo and mako" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> jhodapp: thanks dude
<jhodapp> np
<robru> boiko: ok done
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<robru> (it'll notice in a minute)
<robru> boiko: ^^ that did nothing btw
<boiko> robru: yeah, I was not sure if my last commits to messaging-app were built (as the silo was still showing as failed because of history)
<boiko> robru: I triggered a rebuild to be sure :)
<robru> boiko: if there were new commits it would say "needs rebuild due to new commits"
<boiko> robru: yep ok, I'll wait next time :D
<morphis> jhodapp: thanks!
<jhodapp> np
<jhodapp> morphis, btw, libhybris testing is complete
<morphis> jhodapp: oh great you did that too!
<jhodapp> yeah looks good to me
<morphis> jhodapp: you're rocking, man!
<jhodapp> thanks :)
<morphis> jhodapp: then lets switch both to approved
<jhodapp> morphis, do you have an MR for them?
<morphis> jhodapp: no
<morphis> everything already merged
<jhodapp> right ok, you mean in the silo
<jhodapp> set to approved
<morphis> yeah
<jhodapp> sure will do
<morphis> jhodapp: https://git.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/log/ is what it looks like
<morphis> jhodapp: approved both requests already :-)
<jhodapp> nice thanks
<morphis> davmor2: more work for you :-)
<jhodapp> morphis, I like the ubuntu screen for recovery
<davmor2> morphis: no no I refuse to believe that :p
<morphis> davmor2: I think there are new cards on your board now :-)
<Saviq> robru, hey, think we could force merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/905 ? It's the same situation as yesterday - armhf backed up and everything else passed fine (or at least didn't regress) - same as happened in the silo before
<robru> Saviq: OK
<Saviq> thanks
<robru> Saviq: yw
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-10
<morphis> sil2100: you had a similar problem with the android package recently, the automated QA now failed for me on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1081
<morphis> because of unresolved dependencies on the emulator packages
<morphis> "android-emulator/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: ubuntu-emulator-runtime"
<morphis> sil2100: you know what you did to fix that?
<sil2100> morphis: yeah, known issue
<sil2100> morphis: you'll have to request QA to pick it up even with that failure, as britney for the train is missing some hints we use in the archive
<morphis> sil2100: ok
<rvr> jhodapp: Silo 48 approved
<jhodapp> rvr, thanks!
<rvr> jgdx: Hey. Can you take a look to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1555623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555623 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) ""Flight Mode" and "Rotation Lock" show untranslated" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> rvr, was just asking about this in the other channel
<pmcgowan> are they correct in the indicators?
<rvr> text: i18n.tr(model.displayName)
<jgdx> rvr, is it in a silo?
<rvr> jgdx: Nope, rc-proposed
<jgdx> rvr, okay
<jgdx> pmcgowan, what channel?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, we were in #qa, nm
<jgdx> pmcgowan, ok
<rvr> #: ../build/po/settings.js:52
<rvr> msgid "Rotation Lock"
<jgdx> seb128, do you recall fixing this issue before? “rotation lock untranslated”?
<pmcgowan> we did
<rvr> At least in trunk, the po file has the string
<seb128> jgdx, I don't, but I first check in the string in the launchpad translation & langpack mo
<rvr> But I can't see it in Launchpad https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Rotation+Lock
<seb128> there you go
<jgdx> seb128, what was the fix the last time?
<rvr> seb128: The string is also not in system settings mo file
<seb128> jgdx, I don't remember fixing that one, I would stat checking if the .pot is correctly refreshed during package build
<seb128> where is it coming from? the indicator?
<seb128> could be an indicator issue
<seb128> rvr, the settings.js is likely the .settings keyword for the search
<seb128> not the panel string
<rvr> seb128: So, "Rotation Lock" is in the .pot file but not in the mo files in ubuntu-system-settings' trunk
<seb128> rvr, it's not on the template on launchpad from what you said before though
<rvr> s/mo files/po files/
<jgdx> seems the last automatic translation update was in July (r1479)
<seb128> jgdx, rvr, sorry i've to go but I can have a look more into details alter
<seb128> later
 * rvr checks stable mo files
<ogra_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za4BKMMdrXA
<rvr> Binary file share/locale-langpack/es/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-system-settings.mo matches
<rvr> share/ubuntu/settings/system/orientation-lock.settings:    "name": "Rotation Lock",
<dbarth> hey trainguards, tell me i don't need to rebuild that silo /again/ please... https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/912
<dbarth> it's been qa'ed, so does it really take a rebuild?
<rvr> The string is available in the vivid branch  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Rotation+Lock
<rvr> and in wily, but not in xenial
<rvr> and not in ubuntu-rtm/15.04
<rvr> seb128: Maybe there was a change in the series for translation exports ?
<Mirv> dbarth: unfortunately you do, alexabreu landed a landing 12h agao. you should co-operate with oSoMoN, alexabreu etc who have active webbrowser-app silos to agree on the landing order
<sil2100> Eh
<sil2100> dbarth: yeah, sadly in this case there's simply no other way
<dbarth> it's not so much for me; it's that rvr spent time qa'ing it
<Mirv> you all have one webbrowser-app silo active still
<dbarth> i hope he can just do a quick smoke test for that new round
<dbarth> rebuilding then
<Mirv> dbarth: yes it's sad for QA time spent. of course a quicker QA round might be possible with no code changes, just rebase.
<dbarth> rvr: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/912 is built again now
<rvr> dbarth: Ack
<bfiller> sil2100, robru: any idea why silo 22 QA field hasn't changed to "Ready for QA" yet?
<bfiller> seems stuck
<robru> bfiller: because you have a manual download URL specified which disables the auto-setting of the qa field.
<bfiller> robru: can you manually change it? I don't have permission
<robru> bfiller: just set it to ready for you
<bfiller> robru: thanks!
<robru> bfiller: yw
<robru> bfiller: yeah that manual URL field is a bit quirky, it's meant more for people who aren't building debs / using ppas at all, so the qa field needs to be handled manually there.
<davmor2> sil2100, bfiller: what has happened to silo 52?
<bfiller> davmor2: we had to rebuild it, we're you testing already?
<davmor2> bfiller: yes
<bfiller> davmor2: argh, sorry about that. didn't see it in under testing. we found a small issue we wanted to fix
<davmor2> bfiller: no worries I'll drop this ticket on the failed column then and await the new one
<bfiller> davmor2: ok thanks, sorry about that. shouldn't invalidate all the testing, just one fix for focus on the recipient field
<bfiller> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1555146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555146 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "can't type recipient when attaching a photo" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> bfiller: if you are in the mood for fixes are you doing the invisble text if this is to be the last landing?
<bfiller> davmor2: we have a fix for that in another silo I believe
<davmor2> bfiller: ah awesome
<bfiller> davmor2: silo 61
<bfiller> davmor2: plus we'll have plenty more landings :) still have a couple weeks
<davmor2> and that is already in the queue so that is nice
<bfiller> davmor2: would you rather I revert the change we made to silo 52 and put that in another silo? then we can land it since you've tested
<davmor2> bfiller: well feature freeze is tomorrow so only fixes :)
<bfiller> up
<bfiller> yup
<davmor2> bfiller: no I'll grab the new ticket give it a tyre kicking and check the new bit and land it
<bfiller> davmor2: cool
<davmor2> Shouldn't take as along that way
<oSoMoN> davmor2, I’ve seen that you’re looking at silo 27, please let me know if there are any issues/questions with it, I’ll be around for some more time today (and hopefully we can land it today as I’ll be off tomorrow)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, note that I’ve commented on the trello card to detail some known shortcomings with the silo
<davmor2> oSoMoN: looks good from the description and I saw the note about the issues.
<davmor2> oSoMoN: only complaint is it is bit clunky on smaller screens but if you zoom in it's fine.  Other than that seems to work fine so far will need to finish it up in the morning first thing though
<oSoMoN> davmor2, thanks, I’m off tomorrow but I’ll try to check in at some point in the morning in case there are issues with the silo
<oSoMoN> have a good evening
<Saviq> robru, can you please copy shadow from silo 33 to 64?
<mterry> dang it
<mterry> :)
<robru> mterry: hm?
<robru> Saviq: on it
<mterry> robru, just that Saviq beat me to the request
<mterry> robru, thanks!
<robru> mterry: as a core dev you have permission to just do it yourself :-P
<robru> Saviq: done!
<Saviq> robru, oh, I thought only ci-train-foos could do that :)
<mterry> robru, oh I thought I had to admin the team of the silo
<Saviq> being the owners and such
<Saviq> yeah, that
<robru> Saviq: mterry: ubuntu-core-dev is a member of ci-train-ppa-service
<mterry> robru, membership is enough?  OK, will try to remember that
<robru> mterry: yeah membership is enough for pushing branches and uploading to PPAs. you only need to be admin to create & delete PPAs.
<robru> going afk for a bit (but probably still reachable)
<salem_> trainguards, hello, can anyone trigger a rebuild of messaging-app on silo 52 only for xenial/i386 ?
<robru> salem_: one sec
<salem_> robru, ok, thanks
<robru> salem_: you're welcome! Bbl
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-11
<bfiller> robru: around? if so could you delete calendar-app from silo 003 PPA?
<robru> bfiller: sure one sec
<robru> bfiller: ok done
<bfiller> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<jin_> rvr: ping
<jin_> rvr: Hello,
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, rvr, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/993 is ready - I'm looking into why britney failed the nvidia bits, obviously not related to the silo
<Saviq> rvr, and you ↑
<davmor2> Saviq: no not today thanks bye ;)
<jin_> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> jin_: hello
<jin_> davmor2: Hello Dave,
<jin_> davmor2: our team just got a notification we need to deliver a Telegram with side stage support,
<jin_> davmor2: would you kindly help us to arrange a test for that? (sorry, i know we release often recently)
<jin_> but you know, this is a hot fix so
<davmor2> jin_: right so you will be pushing another version then right
<jin_> davmor2: of course, we already had a latest version 2.0.8.2 verified pass locally
<jin_> and I just raised the ticket in CI-Train as well,
<davmor2> jin_: perfect
<jin_> then left a comment there also: to address the reason why we need a test and why we have a newer version
<jin_> but
<jin_> I can not track that in Trello
<jin_> there is no card shown on the Trello, i have no idea how to next, do I need to new a card in Trello directly?
<jin_> davmor2: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<davmor2> jin_: no if you create the silo ticket in billeto it should add a ticket automatically if it doesn't then sil2100 and jibel might be able to spot what is wrong
<jin_> davmor2: ok, got that, I will ping them for the next
<jin_> davmor2: thanks mate ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, but why, it's perfect on a Friday
<jin_> sil2100: ping
<Saviq> davmor2, and I did warn you that's what's gonna happen ;P
<davmor2> Saviq: lalalalala I can't hear you lalalalalalala
<jin_> jibel: ping
<jibel> jin_, hi
<jin_> jibel: Hello, Telegram team had a ticket which need your support on the testing, it is: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1103
<jin_> but I can not track the card generated automatically in Trello,
<jin_> jibel: could you kindly help us to check that?
<jin_> jibel: and this is the dashboard: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<jibel> jin_, okay, i'll set it to ready for QA if you cannot. click package request don't change qa status automatically
<jibel> jin_, done, it should appear in a couple of minutes
<jin_> jibel: nice, thanks mate ;)
<jibel> yw
<Saviq> davmor2, jibel, I've just added per-bug info on how to test manually
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks I think it might need setting manually and I assume the nvidia issue is maybe from the desktop stack it tries to pull in right?
<Saviq> davmor2, nah, it's an nvidia issue across armhf http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352/
<Saviq> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352-updates/
<Saviq> jibel, can you please put https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/993 on your trello board, it won't get any better wrt the nvidia failures
<Saviq> they fail across armhf http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352/ http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352-updates/
<Saviq> not sure why treated as regressions :S
<jibel> Saviq, too many fixes in silo 64, it crashes the bot :)
<jibel> I'll add the card manually
<Saviq> jibel, lol :D
 * Saviq stress-tests QA processes ;D
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please bincopy silo 64 to 41, the latter depends on the former (which is in QA's hands)
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, you guys around?
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<Mirv> just checked IRC at the right time..
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please bincopy silo 64 to 41, the latter depends on the former (which is in QA's hands)
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, now I see that former message too.. ok
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+packages
<jgdx> trainguards: what is automated signoff and why does it fail? I don't even
<jgdx> failed for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1018 without any reason AFAICS
<jibel> jgdx, automated signoff is the result of proposed-migration run against the content of the silo
<jgdx> jibel, what's a proposed-migration run?
<jibel> jgdx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<jibel> jgdx, basically it runs a series of test against the package to verify if a package copied from proposed to release would break anything
<jibel> jgdx, it includes autopkgtest in particular
<jibel> and test of the reverse dependencies
<jibel> jgdx, in your case it failed becasue unity8 tests failed on i386
<jibel> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-038/excuses.html
<Mirv> rvr: you will be overjoyous to know that oSoMoN's webbrowser-app tested by davmor2 earlier today just finished landing so you will get a third round with dbarth's webbrowser-app...
<rvr> Mirv: :(
<jgdx> jibel, okay, seems that excuses link went away, but now I know where to find it. Thanks
<Mirv> jibel: rvr: I think really the trello board / something should prevent silos with same packages being Under Testing at the same time
<davmor2> rvr: stop doing impressions of muttley
<rvr> davidbarth: muttley
<davmor2> rvr: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj3DBcpfMNQ
<rvr> Oops
<rvr> davmor2: lol
<jibel> Mirv, under testing?
<jgdx> jibel, seems the test runner died, not sure what I can do about that.
<jibel> jgdx, you can re-run the test. Someone in trainguards can probably help with this
<jibel> Mirv, the move to under testing when a human takes it and moves it there. If it happens it's a human error
<jibel> s/the/they
<Mirv> jibel: yeah, I guess getting machine assistance to this problem would not be trivial
<jibel> Mirv, indeed, sometimes several silos containing the same package are ready at the same time, and it's hard to prioritize automatically.
<jibel> You don't always want to land the first ready first
<davidbarth> rvr: ?
<rvr> davidbarth: Sorry, I was replying to davmor2
<rvr> Lots of nicks which begin with "da" in this channel
<davidbarth> ah nw
<rvr> mardy: davidbarth: Merge proposal in silo 66 needs review
<davidbarth> rvr: ack
<davidbarth> rvr: done
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, trying to land u-s-c and u-s-s, but I'm getting autopkgtest failure for i386 [1]. Do you think this could be an actual failure, or do you know what it's about? [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15347447/
<davidbarth> rvr: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/893 is rebuilt and back for you to tackle when you get to it; thanks
<rvr> davidbarth: Ack
<davmor2> morphis: ^ don't know how it is landing but it works which is a good start
<morphis> davmor2: landing through some magic from ogra_ on cdimage :-)
<morphis> davmor2: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1082 is next? :-)
<davmor2> morphis: ah magic ogra_
 * ogra_ swings his wand
<davmor2> morphis: no unity8 is next and will be for the rest of the day because Saviq bribes me better ;)
<morphis> davmor2: hah
<davmor2> morphis: it's the next silo in the queue and will likely be rvr
<morphis> davmor2: aye
<davidbarth> hey guys, oxide 1.13.6 for the vivid overlay now coming your way for QA
<Saviq> davmor2, huh? I've been installing silo 64 on multiple devices and no such trouble
<Saviq> davmor2, do you have citrain log?
<Saviq> davmor2, sorry for wrong channel
<davmor2> Saviq: just reading through it now.... I don't see it
<davmor2> Saviq: this channel will do :)
<Saviq> davmor2, /me flashing krillin with ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en now
<davmor2> Saviq: got it looks like it just got stuck I powered it off an back on and it's fine now
<Saviq> davmor2, oof
<Saviq> davmor2, one caveat I forgot to add about testing on frieza:
<Saviq> robru, hey, you might want to have a look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-1-build/34/console - it might very well be my fault (have bincopied other silo into this one and added MPs on top), but it's complaining about a preexisting file on every build (and status, for that matter) - would probably get reset by a camera-app build, but you might wanna look
<dobey> hmm, is it me, or is http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8 hanged?
<dobey> oh i guess it doesn't matter too much though as armhf is flagged "always failed"
<robru> Wat
<robru> Saviq: how do you add MPs on top of a bincopy?
<robru> Like what does that even mean
<Saviq> robru, obviously I replace that
<Saviq> whatever's MP'd in the new silo
<robru> Saviq: OK it looks like the exception is preventing it from cleaning up the silo dir, so it tries to unpack the DSC for diffing but it's already there. If you build camera-app it should clean first then work
<Saviq> robru, yup, that's what I thought
<robru> Saviq: fwiw this wouldn't happen in the new parallelism branch I'm working on because there's no persistent dir between job runs
<Saviq> robru, ack
<Saviq> robru, oh another thing happened https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-1-build/34/consoleFull
<Saviq> robru, one of the MPs links was invalid and train just went over it and built happily anyway → unexpected
<robru> Saviq: yeah sorry about that. The fix for that is written already but it got tied up in this huge parallelism branch in working on. When that goes live, invalid merges will be fatal
<Saviq> ack
<robru> Saviq: also, I fixed that sorting bug, the new code will save the result of the sorting back to the ticket so you can always see what order your merges will be merged in
<robru> Saviq: basically what's happening is that this branch is a major fundamental refactoring and I'm just fixing everything as I go rather than preserving bugs in code that's being rewritten
<Saviq> robru, ack
<davmor2> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> w00t
<Saviq> davmor2, 🍾
<davmor2> Saviq: that was the last test I just didn't spot it in the test section (thanks for that by the way made it much easier :) )
 * Saviq proud we were able to pull off a silo that big going through davmor2 with nay a complaint :)
<davmor2> Saviq: there were complaints only not blockers
<davmor2> Saviq: and then others were already known
<Saviq> well, yeah, but we knew about the complaints and expected them :)
<robru> heh
<kenvandine> Saviq, is that silo 64?
<Saviq> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> i can publish :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, thanks
<davmor2> Saviq, kenvandine: it's been a pleasure now have a great weekend while I go collapse in a heap somewhere
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks a bunch
<Saviq> davmor2, I'm going to drink a beer in your honor on a glacier next week :)
<kenvandine> thanks davmor2!
<kenvandine> man that's pile of MRs!
<davmor2> Saviq: I'll be hoping that a polar bear clinging onto it won't maul you :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, 61... would've been a round 64 if I didn't have to pop a few of them last night ;)
<kenvandine> yilkes :)
<kenvandine> surprisingly the packaging diff was minimal
<Saviq> kenvandine, yeah, that silo was really just all kinds of smaller fixes all over the place
<Saviq> that I just wanted to get rid off of our MP queue
<Saviq> and were waiting with for a loong time now
<kenvandine> Saviq, a huge landing on a friday afternoon
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> getting wild around here
<Saviq> kenvandine, and I'm off next week!
<kenvandine> wise man
<Saviq> there's no better way ;)
<kenvandine> run like hell
<kenvandine> i really hope all of the MRs are approved
<kenvandine> i'd hate for it to blow up now
<kenvandine>  Checking states of unity8 merges...
<kenvandine> ^^ 20 minutes now
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> Saviq, ^^ finally publishing :)
<kenvandine> Saviq,  have a good weekend/week :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, yup, thanks :)
<Saviq> robru, doesn't looks like it solved itself, does it?
<robru> Saviq: not only that, I tried fixing it myself and it's broken again
<robru> Saviq: so I'm pretty close to being done the optimization of the build code, soon I'll be tearing into this stupid status job that takes 20 minutes to run (every 15 minutes)
<Saviq> robru, can you please restart https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/9336311
<robru> Saviq:  done
<Saviq> thanks, not sure if flaky
<robru> Saviq: I manually deleted the dir being complained about (and other possible similar ones), rerunning the status job, it should start diffing everything for you soon. if it fails, that means something in the job is trying to create that dir twice
<Saviq> robru, ack, thanks
<robru> Saviq: which would mean, I dunno, that somehow the train thinks camera-app is in the silo twice, eg it's trying to treat one as a merge and one as a manual source or something. that really shouldn't be possible but I can't think of how else that dir would already exist
<Saviq> robru, it happened for other packages in the silo, too
<Saviq> robru, like when I built camera, it complained about some other, previously unbuilt, package
<robru> Saviq: fingers crossed that it's just a case of stale files left around from a previous run. if it has the same issue after manually deleting files and re-running then it's gonna be a fun one
<Saviq> but let's see
<robru> Saviq: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-0-status/8401/console oh it's diffing now
<Saviq> lookin' good, then
<robru> Saviq: yay! it just worked. although now the status job has to re-run the whole thing in order to discover all the diffs it just produced. but it should be good
<robru> Saviq: no idea how it got that way, you must have cancelled the job mid-diff at one point or something, preventing it from cleaning up
<Saviq> robru, no idea either
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-12
<Saviq> robru, as you can see in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-1-build/build none of them were canceled today, all failed
<Saviq> but meh
<robru> Saviq: wow, that's bizarre, the first failure is merge conflict, the second failure is the one about the file existing. makes no sense, the first failure about the merge conflict happens before that file gets created
<Saviq> robru, yeah, real weird
<Saviq> ok /me falls over
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> see you in a week and a bit
<robru> Saviq: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1105 uh, that's a terrifying status. some stuff in proposed, some in release, some still building?
<robru> Saviq: please tell me somebody's gonna follow that up in your absense
<robru> oh I guess the stuff you copied in from another silo got published from the other silo
<robru> here I was thinking this silo was half published
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touc
<mardy> Mirv: hi! I don't understand the errors here (and the tests succeeded in zesty); have you seen something similar before? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2511/xenial.html
<Mirv> mardy: wow, weird
<Mirv> mardy: I did see some autopilot landing silo last week, maybe it'd be autopilot itself related
<Mirv> mardy: there were two autopilot landings, both from dobey. https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2523 landed to both xenial and zesty, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2535 only to zesty and says "Remove unnecessary ual support from legacy autopilot code" - so the latter went only to zesty, but it's also to a package called "autopilot-legacy" which is maybe not in use when your tests are running.
<Mirv> mardy: your results however seem to have been gotten before the 2523 landing, so I'd guess dobey's landing actually fixed the issues you're seeing and you'll need to rerun the tests, which I can do now.
<Mirv> (done)
<mardy> Mirv: thanks a lot, let's keep our fingers crossed :-D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2536 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2536 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2536 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2536 Uploading build
<Mirv> mardy: unfortunately still failing, but now the new python3-autopilot is in use
<Mirv> Mir related? 07:29:23.496 ERROR testcase:397 - Taking screenshot failed: Don't know how to take screen shot for this display server: UNKNOWN
<mardy> Mirv: ouch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2536 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
<Mirv> sil2100: meeting?
<sil2100> Mirv: be there in a minute
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
<vigo> pete-woods, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> pete-woods, my music scope is not listing audio files with silo 2513 on zesty
<pete-woods> vigo: that doesn't sound good :(
<vigo> pete-woods, all other media scopes are working fine though
<vigo> :)
<pete-woods> Oh
<vigo> but that one specifically isn't
<pete-woods> Then I'm pretty puzzled there
<pete-woods> I'll have another look at it
<vigo> pete-woods, I also noticed that Music scope crashes everytime it is manually refreshed
<vigo> well, it shows the unity8 icon with the black screen and then appears again
<pete-woods> Hmm
<pete-woods> That sounds much worse
<pete-woods> This silo doesn't change anything code
<pete-woods> It just runs mediascanner under systemd instead of upstart
<vigo> it shows the local files correctly but has that annoying reboot when it is refreshed
<pete-woods> Can you try removing the silo?
<vigo> pete-woods, sure
<pete-woods> And see if it's a regression or existing bug
<pete-woods> If it's existing will have to nag someone who actually knows the code
<vigo> pete-woods, ack, I'll get back to you in some minutes :) thanks
<vigo> pete-woods, the crash in music scope happens also without silo installed
<pete-woods> When you say crash
<pete-woods> You mean the scopes window crashes, right?
<pete-woods> As opposed to the scope daemon
<vigo> pete-woods, that's it
<vigo> and without silo all scopes list files
<pete-woods> Hmm
<vigo> including my music
<pete-woods> This is really weirs
<pete-woods> As it provides the data for all the local media scopes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2537 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2538 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2538 Generating diffs
<pete-woods> vigo: is this in unity8? or unity7?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<vigo> pete-woods, unity8
<vigo> zesty unity8-deb
<pete-woods> then that really is weird
<pete-woods> as under unity8, we're still using upstart
<pete-woods> so this should be the safe path
<pete-woods> ah well
<pete-woods> I'll give it some more prodding now
<pete-woods> well it's working for me
<pete-woods> both video and music are appearing
<pete-woods> I see the crash on pull to refresh, though
<vigo> pete-woods, just double checking it
<vigo> it is showing me all files now
<pete-woods> vigo: my feeling is that there's an existing bug somewhere
<pete-woods> and that it's currently unreliable
<pete-woods> most likely in the UI side of things
<pete-woods> and probably doesn't happen on the phone
<vigo> pete-woods, makes sense
<vigo> at lease it is working fine now on zesty ^
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> that makes me think we need get someone from my team to do a more detailed testing of this on the desktop
<pete-woods> as it's really only been top to bottom debugged on vivid based phones
<pete-woods> and a lot has changed around it since then
<vigo> pete-woods, that sounds good
<vigo> I'm approving now ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. anyone with upload rights got time to do a packaging ack? (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513)
<pete-woods> should be pretty simeple
<sil2100> pete-woods: let me take a look
<pete-woods> (it's adding systemd session files)
<sil2100> Indeed looks ok, publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513 Proposed pocket (zesty/mediascanner2). Release pocket (xenial/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2538 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2538 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller kalikiana, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2478 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller kalikiana, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2478 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller kalikiana, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2478 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2528 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2538 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2527 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2538 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2540 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2529 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2529 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2522 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2540 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2541 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2529 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/improve-participants-screen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2541 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2541 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/improve-participants-screen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Currently building (xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2536 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2536 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Successfully built
<mardy> vigo: hi! Is it possible to ignore the automated tests failure in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511, and proceed with manual testing?
<mardy> vigo: the failure happens in xenial only, and it must be related to some infra issue (or anyway, other components than the one being submitted)
<vigo> mardy, morning! I'm taking a look at it
<vigo> mardy, np :)
<vigo> mardy, do I need to add manually a card in trello right=
<vigo> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2543 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<mardy> vigo: I have no idea :-)
<vigo> mardy, np, if it is not automatically added in some minutes I'll add it manually to trello
<vigo> and I'll be with it asap ;)
<mardy> vigo: oh, I'm sure it won't be added by itself, the tests were run already yesterday
<mardy> vigo: double thanks, then! :-)
 * vigo adding card
<vigo> mardy, done!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2543 Generating diffs
<vigo> abeato, ping
<abeato> vigo, pong
<vigo> abeato, which device did you use for testing modem-manager?
<vigo> pi3, db desktop?
<abeato> vigo, pi3 with a random ZTE modem that I have around
<vigo> abeato, cool I'll try also with the pi
<abeato> great
<vigo> abeato, on pi3 it says no modems were found
<abeato> vigo, which modem are you using?
<vigo> abeato, do not know
<abeato> vigo, well, rpi3 does not include any, you have to plug one via usb :)
<vigo> abeato, got it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2543 Successfully built
<vigo> abeato, an android phone as a modem should do it?
<abeato> vigo, not really, it needs a real USB dongle
<vigo> abeato, mmm ok I'll ask rvr to try it since my old modem isn't here :\
<abeato> ok
<rvr> modem ?
<rvr> I have no modems here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Preparing packages
<vigo> mardy, ping
<vigo> with silo installed, uss closes when clicking in online-accounts
<vigo> unity8 in zesty
<vigo> mardy, also crashing in unity7
<mardy> vigo: please try running "system-settings online-accounts" in the terminal (unity7)
<vigo> mardy, ack
<vigo> mardy, not working
<mardy> vigo: can you paste the output somewhere?
<mardy> vigo: it's not even starting?
<vigo> mardy, how do you call it from trminal?
<vigo> unity7
<mardy> vigo: just as I wrote you, "system-settings online-accounts"
<vigo> mardy, command not found
<vigo> I double checked that the package was installed from silo
<vigo> so that should be right
<mardy> vigo: then you don't have it installed: apt install ubuntu-system-settings
<mardy> vigo: maybe you miss the system settings program itself
<vigo> mardy, it is installed
<vigo> I can open it
<mardy> vigo: then the system-settings command must be found, did you type that correctly?
<vigo> mardy, mardy system-settings-online-accounts
<vigo> just like that
<mardy> nope, without dash in between
<mardy> vigo: "system-settings online-accounts"
<vigo> mardy, an error, let me paste it
<vigo> mardy, https://pastebin.canonical.com/181675/
<mardy> vigo: uh, let me try...
<vigo> mardy, I'll start over in kvm to confirm
<mardy> vigo: oh, I can reproduce it as well, after updating my system
<vigo> mardy, :)
<mardy> vigo: weird, it was working before
<mardy> vigo: must be some version mismatch
<vigo> mardy, I've reproduced bug 1668657 as well
<ubot5> bug 1668657 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Cannot add online accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668657
<vigo> so how can it be bypassed to have working accounts to test?
<mardy> vigo: mmm... I tried reinstalling the very same packages I built, and now they fail
<mardy> vigo: I'm out of ideas, I'll try rebuilding the silo
<vigo> mardy, ok!
<vigo> mardy, just let me know if you need me to add it manually again :)
<vigo> and I'll take a look at it ;)
<mardy> vigo: ok, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis_, ping
<morphis_> vigo: pong
<vigo> morphis_, I installed canonical tests snap from candidate today and watched this a couple of times
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/181681/
<vigo> once opening modem-managr and again with wifi-ap
<morphis_> that is a snapd/snap-run problem
<morphis_> mvo: ^^
<morphis_> vigo: is this on arm?
<morphis_> ah yeah it is
<vigo> morphis_, on pi3 yes
<morphis_> vigo: what else are you running on that pi?
<vigo> morphis_, nothing else, just the tests
<morphis_> vigo: what is crashing here is the snap executable and nothing which is part of the individual snap
<morphis_> vigo: if you check /snap/bin all programs are symlinks to /usr/bin/snap
<morphis_> vigo: which core snap version are you running?
<vigo> morphis_, 2.23
<morphis_> so from candidate
<morphis_> vigo: can you run against stable?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<vigo> morphis_, sure
<morphis_> vigo: and does it happen with every snap?
<vigo> morphis_, it happened the first time I opened modem-manager tests and again first run of wifi-ap tests
<vigo> the second attempt worked on both cases
<morphis_> vigo: ok, checking with the snapd devs
<morphis_> vigo: you got a syslog of that system?
<vigo> morphis_, nope
<morphis_> you already reflashed?
<mvo> vigo: was that a one-off event or reproducable?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Successfully built
<vigo> mvo, I took my pi3 with 2.22, refreshed core and install canonical tests and modem-manager from candidate
<vigo> I'm now trying from stable
<mvo> vigo: thanks, if you run/ran canonical-se-engineering-tests.wifi-ap  again, does it produce the same error? we are discussing things right now (in the dev channel) but if it is reproducible that would be a great data point
<vigo> morphis_, sure, I'll play with the tests while testing the silo to see if I can reproduce it and write down some steps
<morphis_> vigo: it looks like we may have at least a workaround
<morphis_> vigo: when you can reproduce this can you give me the output of these commands: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24130749/
<vigo> morphis_, ack
<morphis_> vigo: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-pl
<vigo> abeato, ping
<vigo> job 5.5 in wifi-ap tests, that mentioned snap wifiap-consumer does not exist :\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2545 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<abeato> vigo, pong
<abeato> vigo, ah, I remeber that, there was no snap for that for arm
<vigo> abeato, ack good to know, passed on pi3
<vigo> and I'm trying on db with an adapter
<abeato> vigo, great!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2545 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Diff missing (xenial/example-printing). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-sys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2527 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> morphis, couldn't reproduce again the bug
<vigo> tried on pi3 and db but didn't show
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: ok, interesting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-sys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2520 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2520 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-sys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2504/+build/12098155 ? (flaky test)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Failed to build (zesty/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app)
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Pending binary packages (zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2520 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2500 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2501 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2509 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2501 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Publishing packages
<sil2100> dbarth, mardy: hey! I'm publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 - I will try to get it accepted from the SRU queue as well, but once the packages are in -proposed be sure to test the bugs and verify them
<mardy> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth, mardy: since the last account-plugins -proposed upload was dropped since no one verified the bugs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<dbarth> sil2100: cool
<dbarth> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Preparing packages
<mardy> Mirv: hi! I'm hitting an issue in zesty, where loading the online accounts panel from the system settings results in a crash
<mardy> Mirv: the traceback contains: _dl_open (file=0x7fffbc4a6008 "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ubuntu-system-settings/private/Ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/Plugin/libOnlineAccountsPlugin.so", mode=-2147479551, ...)
<mardy> Mirv: can this be related to bug 1630906?
<ubot5> bug 1630906 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630906
<mardy> ah, no, that's not arm64, I'm on x86-64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<Mirv> mardy: no, can't be related to that at least
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2540 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Publishing packages
<mardy> vigo: hi! The silo from the other day now passed the QA, and I think I fixed the crash: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
<vigo> mardy, awsome, thanks I'll add it
<vigo> oh it passed, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<dobey> heh, was just about to ask for thing to be published
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2550 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2550 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2509 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2543 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2543 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2552 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2552 You must add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev to continue
<renatu> hey guys could you setup a build for ubuntu-file-manager? lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app
<renatu> trainguards, ^^^
<robru> renatu: one sec I'm in a meeting
<renatu> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2552 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<robru> renatu: wait, what? I don't have permission to add the bot to that team
<renatu> robru, humm ok, I will check what will be the plan
<robru> renatu: I guess you don't need the diff in that MP at all, just make an empty MP if you want to trigger a release from trunk.
<robru> renatu: but all we need on bileto side is write access to the branch.
<renatu> robru, ok, thanks
<robru> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zes
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 QA Signoff: Approved
<kenvandine> wgrant, i think the arm64 builders are broken again :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Publishing packages
<wgrant> kenvandine: Indeed. Do you know how the Qt fix is going?
<kenvandine> wgrant, no idea
<kenvandine> it's really frustrating
<kenvandine> Mirv, ^^
<kenvandine> Mirv, how soon can we update qt in the overlay?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub)
<wgrant> kenvandine: Fixed kernel is building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
<kenvandine> wgrant, thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Uploading build (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<Mirv> kenvandine: wgrant: it was easier backport on top of Qt 5.6.2, however unfortunately we found regressions - segfaults on i386 and armhf - when running the unity8 autopkgtests (qmltests), so it's not ok to land. we did test though that it provably would fix the arm64 issues..
<Mirv> kenvandine: wgrant: the silo: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519
<Mirv> so when building stuff against that silo, the crashes are gone. but the unity8's deeper tests revealed problems. everything builds fine and runs unit tests fine though.
<Mirv> (with "everything" I mean among else these test builds that were built in 2519 before moved away https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2524)
<Mirv> the patches _are_ in upstream Qt 5.6 branch, so should eventually be in 5.6.3 but that's about 3 months away still.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Can you help? ^
<mardy> Mirv: there's also this, ready for publishing: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669
<Mirv> mardy: looking
<Mirv> mardy: I could see a strict SRU reviewer complaining about removing previous changelog entry in the archives, and not explaining removal of a file in changelog. let's refresh the diff now though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Generating diffs
<Mirv> ah, the diff was outdated at least
<Mirv> mardy: oh noes, adding three binary packages, that'd require archive admin binNEW review first before publishing
<mardy> Mirv: yeah, it's a rather old silo IIRC
<mardy> Mirv: it was already approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Successfully built
<Mirv> mardy: by whom?
<mardy> Mirv: it got published to -proposed, then verification failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
<Mirv> mardy: oh
<mardy> Mirv: I'm looking at the audit history, I don't see names there, and I don't remember...
<Mirv> mardy: ok then, publishing. yes it's not in audit history, that's a weak point in our chain.
<Mirv> mardy: it's up to the publisher (sil2100) to have verified they were prereviewed earlier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Publishing packages
<Mirv> sil2100 the "I'm archive admin but I'm not really archive admin" :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2540 Publishing packages
<mardy> Mirv: thanks a lot! And this one, should be easier: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2524 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<Mirv> mardy: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Uh oh what's up?
<sil2100> Did I do anything stupid?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2540 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<Mirv> sil2100: no, nothing, all good :)
<Mirv> mardy: I have no idea where they went though from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/1669/publish/2/info/ - I don't see them in queues, nor does bileto
<mardy> Mirv: could it be a matter of time, that we just need to wait more?
<Mirv> mardy: I somehow doubt that, but let's see. you might want to ask rob_ru later if he can see anything extra.
<ahayzen> Hey, are the arm64 builders expected to be failing for qt/qml builds? (i'm assuming that kernel issue?) i see some chat last night about it being worked on (and possibly fixed), but my build is still failing.
<Mirv> but there might be just some slowdown somewhere
<Mirv> ahayzen: apparently the workarounded kernel is still not there. and as mentioned, there is a fix in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 but it regresses Unity 8 autopkgtests on some archs so can't be landed.
<ahayzen> Mirv, ah ok :-/ thanks for the info
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2554 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2540 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<dobey> cjwatson, sil2100: hi, can we get libertine-tools binary promoted to main in zesty please?
<dobey> seems ubuntu-app-launch migration is blocked on that
<cjwatson> not me :)
<cjwatson> oh, here, maybe I can, it's listed in c-m-proposed
<cjwatson> dobey: done
<dobey> cjwatson: awesome, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2554 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Successfully built (zesty/content-hub). Uploading build (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2554 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 zesty/indicator-session: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-session/capitalize-Desktop-Mode. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2557 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2554 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 Pending binary packages
<jbicha> I'm looking for someone to review these 2 string changes so I don't have to file User Interface Freeze paperwork:
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-datetime/capitalize-settings/+merge/319462
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-session/capitalize-Desktop-Mode/+merge/319461
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<jbicha> never mind, I'm getting help in #ubuntu-unity with those merge proposals
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Pending binary packages (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2557 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: Hi
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: Hey there
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: There is a problem with libertine-container-manager, it doesn't support multiple packages
<rvr_> It only installs the last one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<rvr_> I think this was working before the dependency fix
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: Ehh
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: I'll try real quickly.
<rvr_> I reinstalled the VM to check again, because I reused it from another silo, but same result
<rvr_> and the installed package is from the silo, so...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: Are you using the lxd default container type or a chroot?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: And could you give me the exact command you are using?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: And lastly, anything the output that looks fishy?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Too many merge targets: lp:unity8, lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/workspace-backend
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: lxd
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: Yes, there are some warnings that keep showing, let me do an screenshot
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: Ok, and also the command you are using so I can try to reproduce please.
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58c03d46e9697d331e3b7085/600x450/dd55a389be6c1169f4a90d2537498025/Screenshot_silo-2542_2017-03-09_17_12_01.png
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: Ahh, it's a single -p with multiple packages separated by a space.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58c03d46e9697d331e3b7085/600x450/aa217b3ad64451783fab7bac0a2dfccd/Screenshot_silo-2542_2017-03-09_17_13_39.png
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: Ahh
<rvr_> Let me try that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2554 Release pocket
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: Yes, I was passing the arguments incorrectly :)
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: Now they've been installed at the same time
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: Have you seen the warnings?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: Ok, good.    Yes, the warnings from pylxd are just noise.
<rvr_> Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2557 Publishing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr_: Thanks!
<rvr_> ChrisTownsend: Approved :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2557 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 QA Signoff: Approved
<dobey> mterry: hey, can you ack/publish 2551 please? ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<mterry> dobey: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 Publishing packages
<dobey> mterry: thanks!
<dobey> hmm, now why has ual not migrated yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 Proposed pocket (zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<dobey> gah, why the heck is ual not migrating now :(
<kenvandine> dobey, it's because of the new dep on libertine-tools which is in universe
<kenvandine> but the source is in main
<kenvandine> so i think it just needs someone to ack it
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^ is that something you can do?
<dobey> kenvandine: oh, it's in binnew or something?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2557 Release pocket
<kenvandine> sort of
<mterry> kenvandine: naw you'd need an archive admin for promoting to main
<kenvandine> it's just depends on a binary in universe, but the source for that binary has already been blessed for main
<dobey> because i asked colin to promote libertine-tools earlier
<kenvandine> dobey, oh... did he?
<dobey> and he said "done"
<dobey> and then the autopkgtests got run, instead of just being "unsatisfiable depends"
<kenvandine> indeed, it is in main now
<dobey> but it still hasn't migrated for some reason
<kenvandine> hmmm
<dobey> and not sure why from reading the update_output.txt
<dobey> definitely not autopilot or anything like last week
<dobey> hmm, yeah, doesn't appear to be in new or unapproved queue
<dobey> which i guess makes sense if it's already in proposed
<dobey> slangasek: ^^ am i missing something here? why is ubuntu-app-launch not migrating now after libertine-tools got promoted? not seeing any obvious thing in update_output.txt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Hey, would you have a few moments to review the packaging changes for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542, and if good, please publish?:)
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, sure
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Thanks!
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, sorry... i've been up and down today... getting faster internet installed :)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: No worries, and faster internet is always a good thing once it's installed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2556 Release pocket
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, done
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Thanks!
<kenvandine> bo
<kenvandine> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
<dobey> kenvandine: how fast?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 Proposed pocket (zesty/libertine). Release pocket (xenial/libertine)
<kenvandine> dobey, gigabit from ATT
<kenvandine> TWC sucked
<dobey> kenvandine: oh, how much does att want for gigabit? and is it symmetric upload and download speed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2551 Release pocket
<dobey> why ual why
<dobey> List of old libraries in testing (8):
<dobey> i wonder if that's why?
<dobey> but doesn't say why they are left behind :(
<slangasek> robru: ^^ could the latest p-m changes have had any effect on ubuntu-app-launch?  it's showing as a candidate in update_excuses, but does not show up at all in update_output
<robru> slangasek: i don't see how? Email policy never rejects anything, it only inspects excuse objects.
<slangasek> robru: n/m, failure on my end, for some reason my browser is caching a wrong version of update_output.txt
<robru> Ah
<slangasek> ok here we go
<dobey> nah it's ubuntu-touch seed apparently
<slangasek> dobey: it says ubuntu-touch is being rendered uninstallable.  Is this because ubuntu-app-launch is in the wrong component?
<slangasek> in universe when it should be in main
<slangasek> or does the seed need updated for the name change
<dobey> slangasek: discussing with laney in #ubuntu-devel right now actually
<slangasek> ok
<dobey> thanks though
<Laney> wha
<Laney> oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2542 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine)
<dobey> yay!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<dobey> oh no
<dobey> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-prompt-session-crash
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2531 Release pocket
<dobey> ah finally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-10
<kenvandine> dobey, $80 and yes
<kenvandine> gig up and down
<kenvandine> dobey, i'm getting about 985 down and 993 up
<kenvandine> consistently
<kenvandine> and latency is much better than TWC was
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2546 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2559 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<jgdx> queuebot, i'll build you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2559 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2559 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-launcher-focus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/multiwindow.screenwindow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/launcher_touch_menu_interaction
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2560 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2560 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<mzanetti> trainguards: can you please drop the miral package from 2373 ?
<dednick_> mzanetti: ta
<xnox> mzanetti, remove from the ppa and the ticket?
<mzanetti> ppa
<xnox> for both zesty and xenial
<xnox> ok, removing miral from the ppa; for both releases
<mzanetti> thanks
<xnox> Source and binaries deleted by Dimitri John Ledkov:
<xnox> miral 1.4.0+17.04.20170310-0ubuntu1 in zesty
<xnox> miral 1.4.0+16.04.20170310-0ubuntu1 in xenial
<xnox> Deletion comment: mzanetti> trainguards: can you please drop the miral package from 2373 ?
<mzanetti> erm... wfm I guess :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/miral, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<ahayzen> jibel, Hi, i was told you would be best to talk to about this. I have a silo that has new packages that aren't in the archive yet, they depend on content-hub so can't be built against s390x (because there is no content-hub for that arch). However because this is the first time going through autopkgtest i get a failure for my package not having a s390x build. Are you able to manually move it to ready for testing for me? Or advice how I can
<ahayzen> get around this? This this silo https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236
<jibel> ahayzen, sure, i'll have look
<ahayzen> jibel, thanks :-)
<xnox> there should be a way to hint this through =/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<oSoMoN> rvr, bfiller found a regression with silo 2504, it’s a trivial fix, I’ll add it to the silo and will rebuild
<rvr> oSoMoN: Oh
<rvr> :(
<oSoMoN> rvr, I don’t think this should invalidate all of your testing, although of course some tests will need to be re-run
<oSoMoN> rvr, the fix is reverting one line in the desktop file, so the rest of the bug fixes should be unaffected
<rvr> oSoMoN: No problem, finding and fixing regressions is good
<rvr> oSoMoN: What the problem was?
<oSoMoN> rvr, in unity8, opening a link from another app (such as messaging-app) would work if the browser was not running, but would do nothing if the browser was already running
<oSoMoN> that’s caused by the workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1656252
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1656252 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Applications fail to start on the second use" [Critical,In progress]
<oSoMoN> so I’ll just revert the workaround, it’s not a proper fix anyway
<rvr> Ah, cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/history-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2561 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2537 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2537 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<robru> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/319604 here's a trivial 4-line diff to make britney more robust against the spam issue happening in future, pls merge, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2561 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> rvr, silo 2504 rebuilt and re-approved, automated signoff is queued
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/screens-workspaces-switcher
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<renatu> robru, hey. which user we should add to ubuntu-filemanager-app to get in bileto?
<robru> renatu: ci-train-bot
<renatu> robru, thanks
<renatu> bfiller, ^^
<robru> renatu: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2537 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3185 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3185 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3186 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3186 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3186 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3186 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3186 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3186 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3128 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3130 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer mdeslaur leosilva, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3179 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer mdeslaur leosilva, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3180 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer mdeslaur leosilva, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3181 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer nacc, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3129 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3185 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3185 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sergiusens, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3189 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3160 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3191 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3192 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3192 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3192 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache.,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8-desktop-session cache., xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound cache., /: Fai
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache.). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., /:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8-desktop-session cache., xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache.). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8-desktop-session cache., xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to upd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache., /:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., /: Failed to update local lp:uni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3959 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3959 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3959 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3959 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3959 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3962 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3962 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3962 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3962 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3962 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3963 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3963 Failed to build (focal/php-net-ldap2). Pending binary packages (focal/php-http-request2, focal/phpunit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3963 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3963 Pending binary packages (focal/php-net-ldap2). Successfully built (focal/php-http-request2, focal/phpunit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3963 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3963 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/phpunit). Successfully built (focal/php-http-request2, focal/php-net-ldap2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3963 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3965 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3965 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3965 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3965 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3965 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3964 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3950 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3952 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3950 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3952 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3953 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3953 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3965 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3966 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3966 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3966 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3966 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3966 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3849 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3966 Proposed pocket
